# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Islami ne trojet iliro-shqiptare gjate shekujve

## Klevis2000

Nexhat Ibrahimi
ISLAMI NË TROJET  ILIRO-SHQIPTARE  GJATË SHEKUJVE
Logos-A - Shkup
1419/1998
Biblioteka Historia
Recensentë
Mr. Qemajl Morina
Dr. Musa Gashi
Copyright © by Logos-A, 1998 

Nexhat Ibrahimi
*ISLAMI NË TROJET ILIRO-SHQIPTARE  GJATË SHEKUJVE*

Profesorit tim 
Husein ef. Gjozos 

Lexues të nderuar! 
Libri që keni para vetes përbëhet prej dy pjesëve: "Islami, evroperëndimi dhe dilemat shqiptare" dhe "Shqyrtime nga kultura dhe historia islame ndër shqiptarët". Ndonëse tematika e të parës ndryshon nga e dyta, megjithatë, për qëllime praktike, po i botojmë në një tërësi, edhe atë nën emrin "Islami në trojet iliro-shqiptare gjatë shekujve". Jemi të bindur, lexues të nderuar, se veprimi ynë është i qëlluar dhe në interesin tuaj! 

Autori


Parathënie
Libri që kemi para vetes paraqet një përmbledhje punimesh nga fusha kulturore e historiko-historiografike e proveniencës islame ndër shqiptarët, e cila në aspektin përmbajtësor, e veçanërisht në aspektin e pikëvështrimit, prezenton një përpjekje modeste. Ky pohim konsiston në faktin se çështja e "kulturës dhe historisë islame ndër shqiptarët", por edhe rrafshet tjera islame, deri më tash ka qenë temë e padëshirueshme dhe e injoruar. Për Islamin dhe çështjet që ngërthen ai është folur vetëm në kontekstin negativ, duke e cilësuar si kulturë e civilizim të prapambeturisë, si religjion dhune, si aksident historik i popullit shqiptar dhe "epitete" të tjera të ngjashme me këto. Ky trend, pa ndryshime të mëdha, ekziston që nga fillimi i shek. XX e deri në ditët tona, në fund të shekullit XX. Ato pak pena që kanë marrë guximin ta thonë të vërtetën, pa vonuar, janë shpallur si reaksionarë, të padëshirueshëm e disa nga ata edhe janë anatemuar e ndëshkuar. Dekada e fundit karakterizohet me ndryshime për të mirë, jo pse individët dhe qarqet e caktuara e kuptuan lirinë e të menduarit, jo pse diversitetin e mendimeve e çmojnë si begati, por më tepër pse u doli nga dora monopoli strikt mbi shtypin dhe mbi të vërtetën e tyre. Duke iu falënderuar kësaj gjendjeje, Islami me të gjitha segmentet e veta gjithnjë e më tepër po bëhet objekt studimi edhe ndër ne, ndonëse ende me ndjenjë të theksuar inferioriteti, frike e defansive dhe me vonesë të madhe. 

Libri "Islami në trojet iliro-shqiptare gjatë shekujve" nuk paraqet një tërësi unike, kohezive, ai nuk paraqet një tërësi monografike, por nëse soditet me vëmendje, ai karakterizohet me një lidhje të brendshme, kuptimore. Distancën kohore dhe llojllojshmërinë tematike i mbulojnë fryma dhe dominimi i idesë qendrore që tërhiqet nga punimi i parë e deri te i fundit. Dhe derisa lënda e shtruar nuk është tërësisht e panjohur për lexuesin tonë, atëherë këndvështrimi dhe mënyra e trajtimit, pa mëdyshje, për lexuesin paraqet një moment të ri. Ky moment i ri, para së gjithash, konsiston pjesërisht në shtruarjen e tezave të reja e pjesërisht të tezave të shpërfillura dhe të anatemuara. 

Rëndësia e këtij libri qëndron edhe në kontributin për fillimin e plotësimit të zbrazëtirës për këtë lloj literature, kështu që nevojitej angazhim maksimal që nga të dhënat e shkapërderdhura nëpër burime, literaturë e periodikë, të komponohet e vërteta deri te e cila na shpiejnë të dhënat kulturore-historike etj. Libri nuk pretendon ta thotë fjalën e fundit, madje nuk pretendon as se është vjelur tërë lënda relevante e irelevante lidhur me këtë temë. Përkundrazi, konsideron se materiali i vjelur, i sistematizuar dhe i interpretuar, paraqet vetëm nismën në këtë rrafsh të lënë pasdore. 

Libri nuk ka pretendime të mëdha. Qëllimi parësor i tij është që nëpërmjet këtyre shkrimeve të inicohen hulumtime e studime të mirëfillta në këtë rrafsh. Po ashtu, synim tjetër me rëndësi është të jepet shenjë në disa lajthitje ideologjike, shtrembërime e manipulime shkencore, të qëllimta në shkencën ndër ne, si pasojë e ndikimeve ideologjike shkencore ballkanike dhe evroperëndimore, në të cilat edhe kemi dhënë shenjë gjatë mbarështrimit të çdo shkrimi veç e veç. Synim tjetër me rëndësi jo më të vogël është edhe çështja që ti kontribuohet formimit të një botëkuptimi burimor autokton shqiptar, e jo të formojmë botëkuptime të huaja në raport me kulturën dhe civilizimin real e faktik të pranishëm ndër ne, apo të bëhemi "pre" e synimeve jo të sinqerta të forcave akulturuese e hegjemoniste botërore. 

Natyrisht, jemi të vetëdijshëm edhe për mungesat e librit, sikur, mosartikullimi i mjaftueshëm i tezave të shtruara dhe moselaborimi i tyre deri në fund, dhe këtë për dy arsye: koha e "pakohë" kur janë shkruar këto punime dhe ikja nga spekulimet e ekzagjeruara teorike. Jemi të vetëdijshëm edhe për lëshimet eventuale dhe mungesat tjera, siç është pamundësia e konsultimit të disa burimeve e veprave që gjenden nëpër biblioteka e arkiva dhe të disa veprave të reja, e që ende nuk kemi ardhur deri tek ato. Lexuesit do ti bien në sy edhe ca përsëritje idesh apo faktesh, që janë rezultat i faktit se punimet janë shkruar veç e veç e në kohë të ndryshme, por edhe rezultat i vetë natyrës së punimeve, dhe si të tilla kanë hapësirën dhe relevancën shkencore dhe nuk e ngarkojnë leximin e librit. 

Vlen të theksohet se ky libër, në një mënyrë, paraqet zgjerim të disa aspekteve të librit tonë "Kontaktet e para të Islamit me popujt ballkanikë në periudhën paraosmane" (Shkup, Logos-A, 1997, fq. 102.) 

Pasi çdo punim është i pajisur me shënime dokumentuese, interpretuese e informuese, e kemi parë të nevojshme që në fund të çdo kapitulli ta ofrojmë literaturën për secilin punim veç e veç, me qëllim të lehtësimit të punës për ata që dëshirojnë ti thellojnë studimet. 

I falënderojmë të gjithë ata që me vërejtjet apo sugjerimet e tyre kanë ndihmuar që ky libër ta shohë dritën me sa më pak mangësi. Vetëm All-llahu është Absolut i Përkryer!

----------


## Klevis2000

PJESA E PARË
ISLAMI, EVROPERËNDIMI DHE DILEMAT SHQIPTARE
Hyrje
Islami si religjion, kulturë e qytetërim, gjatë historisë ka kaluar nëpër faza të ndryshme të zhvillimit. Në këtë kanë ndikuar si faktorët interiorë brendapërbrenda muslimanëve, ashtu edhe faktorët eksteriorë. Derisa me faktorët interiorë nënkuptojmë cilësinë e Islamit dhe aftësinë e muslimanëve për zhvillim të mëtejshëm, me faktorët eksteriorë nënkuptojmë raportet e tërësishme të muslimanëve me botën përreth dhe raportet e jomuslimanëve me muslimanët në aspektin politiko-ekonomiko-ushtarak dhe kulturor-civilizues. Këto marrëdhënie gjatë historisë kanë shënuar ngritje cilësore, sidomos në rrafshin kulturor e civilizues në vijën Islami - Evropa deri në fillim të Kohës së re, por shumë pak edhe anasjelltas. Gjatë kësaj kohe, d.m.th. gjatë Mesjetës, kemi periudha të errëta historike të muslimanëve, si pasojë e sulmeve të pareshtura të jomuslimanëve ndaj Islamit e muslimanëve, që patën për pasojë dobësimin intelektual e material, humbjen e identitetit, tjetërsimin dhe braktisjen e Islamit si faktor mobilizues në jetën e tyre, që është manifestuar në rrafshin ushtarak, politik, ekonomik e kulturor. Vetëm në kohën e re Perëndimi filloi të dominojë pothuaj në të gjitha fushat. 

Përkundër disa rezultateve në botë lidhur me ndriçimin e raporteve të gjithmbarshme Islami - Perëndimi, megjithatë ende nuk kemi studime që mbulojnë fushat e nevojshme dhe që plotësojnë kriteret e nevojshme. Shumica e literaturës shkencore, kultura e beletristika janë rezultat i paragjykimeve të shtresuara me shekuj. As trojet tona nuk janë kursyer nga kjo atmosferë, ndonëse Islamin këtu e kemi të pranishëm jo fort intensivisht qysh nga shekulli IX dhe intensivisht prej shekullit XIV. Rezultatet shkencore-hulumtuese nuk plotësojnë as nevojat shpirtërore as kulturore-historike. Madje, Islami në të shumtën është injoruar, kurse atëherë kur është trajtuar, rëndom ka shërbyer si fajtor kujdestar në shoqërinë ish-jugosllave më gjerë dhe atë shqiptare veçan. Edhe më herët aty-këtu ka pasur ndonjë shkëndi, por vetëm viteve të fundit janë shënuar kthesa pozitive. Më nuk është reaksionare e anakronike që intelektuali të jetë besimtar, as antikombëtare që shkencëtari të merret me studimin e një segmenti të caktuar shkencor të proveniencës islame. Mirëpo, shtresimet shekullore antiislame kanë depërtuar aq thellë në qenien e evroperëndimorit, në këtë rast edhe të shqiptarit, sa nuk është lehtë të bëhen transformime radikale në këtë rrafsh. 

Libri "Islami në trojet iliro-shqiptare gjatë shekujve" është rezultat i meditimeve, por edhe i hulumtimeve të gjata. Përbëhet prej njëmbëdhjetë shkrimeve, disa të gjata dhe disa të shkurta, por që përshkohen me një frymë të përbashkët. Karakteristikë e shkrimit janë elementet vijuese: 1) Islami vetvetiu; 2) Islami në raport me të tjerët, 3) Pozicioni i shqiptarëve kundrejt Islamit dhe kulturave tjera dhe, 4) Përhapja e Islamit dhe roli i tij, etj. Gjatë mbarështrimit të lëndës janë aplikuar metoda historike, komparative e analitike, kurse për interes teorik e praktik. Vështirësitë janë imanente për çdo punë intelektuale, andaj edhe këtu duhet theksuar se ka pasur probleme të ndryshme. Problemi më i rëndë konsiston në situatën e disfavorshme për këtë lloj shkrimi. Është kohë euforish nacional-romantike dhe e shumë centrizmave (etnocentrizmi, evrocentrizmi, katolikocentrizmi etj.), ku dominojnë emocionet e jo arsyeja, mashtrimet e jo argumentet. Vështirësitë tjera si mungesa e literaturës përkatëse, mungesa e pararendësve në këtë fushë, kushtet e dobëta për punë e të ngjashme, në këtë rast, mbesin dytësore. 

Libri nuk synon mbylljen e këtyre apo të temave të ngjashme. Për më tepër, i konsideron vetëm tema të hapura, që kërkojnë përsiatje e hulumtime të pareshtura, sepse vetëm në këtë mënyrë mund të arrijmë deri te e vërteta, ndërsa do të krijohen elemente të lirohemi nga mashtrimet shekullore të servuara nga "shkenca" e diletantëve apo nga pseudoshkenca. Madje, konsiderojmë se disa çështje nga këto tema meritojnë hulumtime serioze në nivele të larta. Synimi i librit është të inicojë ecjen drejt një pikëpamjeje universaliste ku koekzistojnë shpirtërorja dhe nacionalja, e jo ecjen drejt internacionalizmit (si mohim i individualitetit nacional), e as nacionalizmit (ku vetëkonfirmohet nacionaliteti dhe ku vetëmbyllet, getoizohet e armiqësohet me nacionalitetet tjera). 

Ndonëse, kryesisht, u jemi shmangur hollësive dhe çështjet i kemi soditur parimisht, megjithatë, në disa raste kemi polemizuar me disa qëndrime të autorëve. Në këtë jemi udhëhequr nga dëshira që libri mos të mbetet produkt vetëm i teoretizimeve kabinetike, por të trajtojë çështjet nga aktualiteti, gjallërisht nëpërmjet konfrontimit të autorëve dhe argumenteve pro et contra. 

Jemi të vetëdijshëm se në tërë këtë angazhim nuk kemi mundur ti inkuadrojmë të gjitha mendimet dhe argumentet relevante. Po ashtu, nuk kemi arritur ti elaborojmë në mënyrë të duhur të gjitha idetë, por shpresojmë se kemi arritur të prekim disa tema, tua shkundim pluhurin që është shtresuar gjatë kohës e tua bëjmë më të afërta lexuesve shqipfolës. 

U falënderohemi të gjithë atyre që me vërejtjet e veta kanë kontribuar në evitimin e të metave eventuale dhe në botimin e librit. Ndihma e All-llahut qoftë mbi të gjithë ne! 

23 Rebiul-evel 1418
Burgu i Dubravës

----------


## Klevis2000

Islami, kristianizmi dhe koekzistenca
Ndër çështjet gjithherë aktuale, si te ne ashtu edhe në qarqet botërore, është tema e koekzistencës në rrafshin burimor dhe atë teorik ndërmjet Islamit dhe feve, ideologjive apo botëkuptimeve të tjera dhe në rrafshin praktik, historik ndërmjet muslimanëve, kristianëve dhe feve apo ideologjive tjera. Ky aktualitet konsiston në faktin se shumë qarqe politike botërore, me anë të mekanizmave të veta, e shtrojnë këtë çështje në kontekstin negativ. 

Se çështja nuk qëndron kështu nuk do mend, mirëpo kjo kërkon angazhim për ta prezentuar e afirmuar të kundërtën. Në botë kemi studime të shkëlqyeshme rreth kësaj problematike si nga muslimanët, e kohëve të fundit edhe nga jomuslimanët objektivë, që do të vërehet edhe nga vijimi i këtij shkrimi. Mungesa themelore te numri më i madh i shkrimeve rreth problematikës së koekzistencës, konsiston në karakterin defansiv e edhe inferior, që ka qenë dhe është rezultat i prezentimit të vlerave të Islamit nga imponimet dhe shtrëngimet e ndryshme, nga një anë, dhe idealizimit të çështjes, nga ana tjetër, duke e mospërfillur apo margjinalizuar rrafshin historik. Për këtë arsye, e vërteta për Islamin tashmë një milenium vështirë po depërton në botë. Nëse i shtojmë kësaj se shumë prezentime janë ad-hok improvizime dhe pa një strategji të veçantë, atëherë na bëhet e qartë, pos faktorit objektiv, përse e vërteta për Islamin nuk zë vendin meritor që nga mediumet e deri në institucionet më të larta shkencore. Natyrisht, as shkrimi ynë, duke e marrë parasysh qëllimin e destinimin që ka, nuk pretendon ta thotë çdo gjë rreth kësaj çështjeje, por ka për qëllim të japë shenjë në disa momente që shpeshherë po harrohen, përkatësisht po shtrembërohen apo edhe po injorohen. 

Te ne në trojet shqiptare, tema e "Islamit dhe koekzistencës" kundrejt Kristianizmit dhe religjioneve a ideologjive të tjera, rëndom trajtohet në kontekstin negativ e destruktiv, e si burime shfrytëzohen pjesë kuranore të shkëputura nga tërësia, duke bërë nga Islami monstrum të llojit të vet, dhe veprat propagandistike evrocentriste, kryqtare e inkuizicionale. Se pretendimet nga ky lloj i literaturës janë të pabaza e jo të vërteta, dëshmon literatura e paktë më herët, e kohëve të fundit më e shumtë, si në botë ashtu edhe te ne, por para së gjithash këtë e dëshmon nëse marrim guxim e u hedhim një shikim shkurtazi burimeve islame dhe historisë islame, por aty-këtu edhe mësimit dhe historisë kristiane, por edhe mësimeve të tjera, për të krahasuar e medituar, e për ndihmë do ti marrim edhe mendimet e disa mendimtarëve të ndryshëm. 

I
Kurani mëson se Islami nuk është religjion që është paraqitur me predikimin e Pejgamberit Muhammed a.s.. As All-llahu nuk është Zot i veçantë që u përket vetëm muslimanëve e as Muhammedi a.s. nuk e ka shpallur veten për risimtar, por vazhdues të së Vërtetës permanente Hyjnore, që shumëherë u shpall por u harrua, apo u shtrembërua. All-llahu e urdhëron Muhammedin a.s. të thotë: 

"Thuaj: "Unë nuk jam risimtar prej Të dërguarve, e nuk e di se çka do të bëhet me mua e as me ju, unë nuk ndjek tjetër vetëm atë që më shpallet, unë nuk jam tjetër pos I dërguar që ua tërheq vërejtjen qartazi." (el-Ahkaf, 9); 

"Ne përpara teje kemi dërguar Të dërguar në grupet e popujve të hershëm". (el-Hixhr, 10). 

"Ne edhe para teje popujve të tyre u dërguam pejgamberë dhe ata u erdhën atyre me argumente të qarta..." (er-Rrum, 47). 

"Ne kemi dërguar pejgamberë para teje, për disa prej tyre të kemi njoftuar me rrëfimet e tyre, e për disa sish nuk të kemi njoftuar..." (Gâfir, 78). 

"Ju (besimtarë) thuani: "Ne i besuam All-llahut, atë që na u shpall neve, atë që iu shpall Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Ishakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve (të Jakubit që ishin të ndarë në dymbëdhjetë kabile), atë që i është dhënë Musait, Isait dhe atë që iu është dhënë nga Zoti i tyre pejgamberëve. Ne nuk bëjmë dallim në asnjërin prej tyre dhe Ne vetëm Atij i jemi bindur". (el-Bekare, 136). 

"... Secili i besoi All-llahut, engjëjve të Tij, shpalljeve të Tij, të dërguarve të Tij. ..." (el-Bekare, 285). 

"Ne vazhduam gjurmët e tyre (të pejgamberëve) me Isain, birin e Merjemes, vërtetues i Tevratit që kishin më parë. Atij i dhamë Inxhilin, që është udhëzim i drejtë dhe dritë, që është vërtetues i Tevratit që kishin pranë, që ishte udhëzues e këshillues për të devotshmit". (el-Maide, 46), e shumë ajete të tjera. 

Kurani pranon librat e mëparshëm hyjnorë: fletët e Ibrahimit, Tevratin, Zeburin dhe Inxhilin dhe besimi në burimin hyjnor të tyre është kusht për të gjithë muslimanët, ndonëse tekstet biblike kanë humbur e janë falsifikuar, e disa janë humbur tërësisht. Duke e marrë parasysh këtë fakt, All-llahu e mëshiroi njerëzinë definitivisht në mënyrë të plotë, në kohë e hapësirë. Ndonëse disa qarqe mësimet kuranore përpiqen ti paraqesin si të sakta, por të vështira për aplikim, ato pikërisht nga ky pikëvështrim karakterizohen si të lehta, të thjeshta, të natyrshme; simplificiteti i monoteizmit islam: refuzon pjesëmarrjen në hyjni, ndalon paraqitjen materiale të Zotit - i Cili është mbi çdo perceptim njerëzor, është i amshueshëm në të kaluarën dhe në të ardhmen, nuk ka prind, as fëmijë, as shokë dhe gjithnjë mbetet transcendent: as Zoti nuk bëhet njeri, as njeriu nuk bëhet Zot. Islami në Kuran e ka eliminuar mundësinë e çfarëdo konfuzioni ndërmjet njeriut dhe Zotit: njeriu mbetet njeri dhe Zoti nuk unifikohet me natyrën e asnjë njeriu. Në këtë doktrinë të gjallë, lëvizëse, plotësohen nevojat e kategorive të ndryshme të njerëzve: të dijetarëve dhe injorantëve, inteligjentëve dhe të thjeshtëve, poetëve, artistëve, juristëve, teologëve e të tjerëve. Pikëvështrimi dhe këndvështrimi mund të ndërrojnë, por jo edhe objekti i shikimit. 

Misioni i Muhammedit a.s. me të cilin e obligoi All-llahu xh.sh., dallon nga të tjerët, sepse ai i është drejtuar mirëqenies së njerëzisë, e jo ngritjes vetjake dhe arritjes e monopolizimit të privilegjeve vetjake, as të bashkësisë së vet në dëm të të drejtave natyrore të të tjerëve. Ky mision konsideronte se politika sipas së cilës mjafton të jeshë vetë i virtytshëm e të tjerëve tu lejohet të bëjnë çtë duan, nuk është politikë e drejtë por mashtruese, dhe se për të mirën duhet vepruar, sikur që në kopsht bimën e mbjellur duhet kultivuar e ndihmuar nga e keqja - exhra. Si pejgamber, Muhammedi a.s. çdo dispozitë e aplikon personalisht; një pjesë të natës e kalon në lutje fakultative (nafile), por këtë nuk ia lejon rrethit. Si prijës, ai vetes nuk i lejon kurrfarë privilegji në raport me shokët e vet dhe veprimet e tij për ta paraqesin kufirin e mundshëm të njeriut. 

Sipas mësimit islam, bartësi i mirëfilltë i pushtetit është All-llahu xh.sh. Këtë qartë e shohim nga ajeti kuranor: 

"A nuk është All-llahu sundues mbi sunduesit". (et-Tîn, 8). 

Karakteristikë e Kuranit dhe e Sunnetit është që ata ngushtë e lidhin anën transcendente, hyjnore të Zotit me problemet shoqërore, ekonomike e politike të bashkësisë. E tërë kjo, kushtimisht, do të mund të shprehej se Ummetin - Bashkësinë muslimane e drejtojnë parimet vijuese: 

- parimi ekonomik, që d.m.th. se "vetëm Zoti është posedues" 

- parimi politik, që d.m.th. se "vetëm Zoti urdhëron" 

- parimi kulturor, që d.m.th. se "vetëm Zoti e di". 

"Vetëm Zoti është posedues" 

Mësimi islam mëson se: 

"E Tij është gjithçka në qiej e në tokë, gjithçka i është nënshtruar Atij". (el-Bekare, 116); 

"Vetëm të All-llahut janë gjithçka që ka në qiej dhe çka në tokë...". (el-Bekare, 284); 

"Të All-llahut janë çka në qiej dhe çka në tokë dhe vetëm te All-llahu kthehen çështjet". (Ali Imran, 109), etj. 

Njeriu si përfaqësues i All-llahut xh.sh. në tokë është i obliguar që me këtë pronësi në tokë të drejtojë duke iu përmbajtur rrugës së All-llahut. Botëkuptimi i tillë i kundërvihet botëkuptimit të së Drejtës romake, sipas së cilës pronësia është "e drejtë e shfrytëzimit dhe keqpërdorimit". Për muslimanin obligimet janë para të drejtës. Njeriu me atë që posedon nuk mund të disponojë sipas dëshirës, ta shkapërderdhë, ta bëjë pronësinë joproduktive. All-llahu në Kuran thotë: 

"... Ata të cilët e ruajnë arin e argjendin e nuk e japin për rrugën e All-llahut, lajmëroi për një dënim të dhembshëm." (et-Tevbe, 34). 

Në Kuran All-llahu kategorikisht përjashton çdo sistem shoqëror në të cilin paraja do të formonte hierarkinë politike. All-llahu xh.sh. thotë: 

"Kur duam të shkatërrojmë ndonjë vend (popull), i urdhërojmë pasanikët (parinë) e atjeshëm (të jenë në rrugë), e ata kundërshtojnë; atëherë zbatohet dënimi i merituar kundër tyre dhe i shkatërrojmë krejtësisht". (el-Isra, 16). 

"Vetëm Zoti urdhëron" 

Pejgamberi Muhammed a.s. në Medine krijoi bashkësinë e tipit krejtësisht të ri që nuk mbështetet në përkatësinë e gjakut dhe të racës, as në përkatësinë territoriale, as në raportet e tregut, as madje në kulturën dhe historinë e përbashkët. Nuk mbështetej në asgjë që buron nga e kaluara dhe që paraqet ndonjë trashëgimi, por mbështetej në bashkësi ekskluzivisht të mbështetur në fe, në përgjigjen e pakusht në thirrjen e Zotit, për të cilën Ibrahimi ka dhënë shembullin amshues. Shoqëria e tillë është e hapur për të gjithë, pa marrë parasysh prejardhjen. Me të drejtë R. Garodi pohon se asgjë sështë më e dëmshme për këtë ummet se ideja perëndimore e nacionalizmit, d.m.th. e tregut që e mbron shteti dhe e arsyeton me mitologji racore, historike e kulturore, duke synuar që nga nacioni të bëjë synim për vete, në kundërshtim me unitetin e njerëzve që është formë e veçantë e unitetit (tevhidit) - parimi themelor i tërë vizionit islam të botës. Parimi kuranor i shûrâ-s (ujdisë) kërkon që në të gjitha fushat dhe në të gjitha rrafshet, anëtarët e bashkësisë të jenë të ftuar të marrin pjesë, para shikimit të Zotit, në hartimin dhe aplikimin e vendimeve prej të cilave varet fati i tyre. Ky parim njëkohësisht përjashton despotizmin e një njeriu, një klase ose një partie, sikur edhe çdo formë të demokracisë së pastër statike, që sendërtohet me anë të delegatëve dhe e cila është e tjetërsuar nga populli. 

"Vetëm Zoti e di" 

Sikur që është e nevojshme të ruhemi nga triumfalizmi venitës dhe iluzioni se pa përsiatje dhe hulumtime të themelta në të kaluarën mund të gjenden zgjidhjet e gatshme ekonomike për problemet tona bashkëkohore, apo sistem i përsosur politik, po ashtu do të ishte gjest fëmijëror që Kurani të konsiderohet enciklopedi që na liron nga përpjekjet e mundimshme të hulumtimeve shkencore dhe teknike të cilat Botën islame e bënë qendër të kulturës botërore në kohën e Universitetit të Kordobës; pas përpjekjeve të mëdha të përkthimit dhe përvetësimit të të gjitha kulturave të mëdha të të kaluarës greke, persiane, romake e induse,... lindi një sintezë dhe kulturë origjinale të cilën e ka orientuar feja. Parimi bazor është: Zoti është poseduesi përfundimtar, Atij i përket fjala e fundit, Ai është që absolutisht di. 

Bashkësia muslimane, Ummeti, në Medine shumë shpejt u çmilitarizua, u shndërrua në qytet civil, me xhaminë kryesore, me tregje, shtëpi aristokrate, xhami të lagjeve, hamame e të tjera, ku ishin edhe masa, bujarët, shtresat tjera popullore, ulemaja, nëpunësit. I lidhur me një fe, me një mënyrë të jetesës, ky civilizim nuk ka imponuar vetëm normat e veta të shoqërive të ndryshme, politikisht të ndara, por është paraqitur edhe si normë për të gjithë brezat tjerë. Pa dyshim, më pak me shkëlqimin e vet, se sa me koherencën e vet të brendshme. 

Thëniet e Kuranit: "Ju keni fenë tuaj, e unë kam fenë time" (el-Kafirun, 6) dhe 

"Thuaj: "Vetëm All-llahun e adhuroj, sinqerisht ndaj Tij e bëj adhurimin tim. E ju pra, adhuroni pos Tij çka të doni!..." (ez-Zumer, 14-15), janë mjaft të qarta dhe ofrojnë hapësirë për meditim afirmativ rreth koekzistencës ndërmjet feve, kulturave e civilizimeve të ndryshme. 

Në anën tjetër, Kristianizmi pushtetin e sheh si të drejtë të veçantë dhe autorizim të dhënë personaliteteve fetare (klerikëve). Derisa Kristianizmi i detyron të gjithë, pra edhe ata jashtë rendit të klerikëve, d.m.th. laikët, në nënshtrim ndaj Kishës, Islami konsideron se kjo i përket ummetit, bashkësisë muslimane apo popullit. Ndaj mund të thuhet: Pushteti i takon All-llahut, por e drejta në përdorimin e tij i takon popullit. Populli, nëse dëshiron, këtë të drejtë mund ta zbatojë nëpërmjet përfaqësuesit të vet të zgjedhur (ulul-emr). 

Siç cekëm, e drejta e sendërtimit të pushtetit profan në Kristianizëm i është dhënë rendit të klerikëve autoritativë. Sipas Palit, pas Isait, për transmetimin e porosisë së Zotit te njerëzit janë të obliguar apostujt. 

Po ashtu, Kristianizmi, përkundër mesazheve të dashurisë e paqes, masat represive ndaj atyre që mbesin jashtë udhëzimit i ashpërson sukcesivisht: 

"Kush nuk është me mua, është kundër meje, dhe kush nuk mbledh me mua, shkapërderdh." (Mateu, 12:30). 

"... e kush më pranon mua, e pranon atë që më dërgoi mua..." (Luka, 9:48) ose 

"... e kush më përbuzë mua, e përbuzë atë që më dërgoi mua". (Luka., 10:16). 

"... dhe i detyroi të hyjnë..." (Luka, 14:15-24). 

Në bazë të teksteve të sipërme nga Besëlidhja e Re, rezulton se Kisha dhe autoritetet fetare kanë të drejtë dhe kompetenca që të tjerët me forcë ti tërheqin në Kristianizëm. Kisha, sipas këtyre teksteve, ka të drejtë të bëjë presion e ta terrorizojë shpirtin njerëzor, e ata që kanë refuzuar Kishën janë ekskomunikuar dhe janë hedhur në zjarr. Hedhja në zjarr është shfrytëzuar për shkak se Kisha përbuz shpatën, ndonëse shpata fare nuk ka mbetur mbrapa në kryerjen e krimeve gjatë gjithë historisë kishtare. 

Kësaj i ka ndihmuar parulla e zjarrtë "Jepja perandorit atë që i takon, dhe Zotit atë që i takon", që është shndërruar në parullë të rrejshme që e ndanë fenë prej bashkësisë dhe e shndërron në çështje private, kështu që ua mundëson sunduesve politikë të sundojnë pa Zotin. Kështu, qysh prej Kuvendit të Nikejës (325) e deri më sot, problemi gjithnjë është zgjidhur sipas vullnetit të sunduesit, e ky është konstantinizmi. Kisha Perëndimore, Katolike, gjatë historisë themelin e vet të legjitimitetit e bazon në varrin e Pjetrit, sepse Isai i kishte dhënë përparësi. Madje, Mateu mendon se Pjetrin për konstituues të Kishës e ka emëruar Isai. Në bazë të kësaj, por edhe thënieve të tjera, mund të thuhet se Isai është personifikuar në Kishën, njëjtë sikur që Zoti është personifikuar në Isain. Nëse kësaj i shtojmë thënien e Palit se çdo pushtet ka burim hyjnor (Omnis Potes tas a Deo), (Nuk ka pushtet e që nuk është prej Zotit), atëherë e kemi të qartë që papët pozitën dhe legjitimitetin e vet e ndërtojnë mbi apostujt, e sidomos mbi Pjetrin, dhe se çdo papë është hallkë në zinxhirin e shpalljes që vazhdon. Papa i ri është tok me Shpirtin e Shenjtë, sepse Koncili që e ka zgjedhur është institucion hyjnor i shenjtëruar. Nga kjo rrjedh edhe ajo që papa fiton cilësinë e inocettit (i pagabueshëm). Papa kompetencat drejtpërdrejt i merr prej Zotit dhe ka të drejtë të sundojë në emër të Isait. Ai ka të drejtë të caktojë parimet e fesë e të besimit. Më 1870, në Koncilin e parë të Vatikanit, cilësia inocetti sërish edhe zyrtarisht është konfirmuar dhe është marrë vendim decidiv se komentet e tij të fesë "janë të obligueshme për të gjithë besimtarët." 

Për ta forcuar këtë bindje janë shkruar shumë vepra. Shën Augustini në veprën e vet "Shteti i Zotit", konsideron se shteti profan është fryt i mëkatit të parë dhe institucion djalli, i obligueshëm ti nënshtrohet shtetit të Zotit. Ndaj, pasi trupi ndjek shpirtin, edhe pushteti profan duhet ta ndjek pushtetin shpirtëror. Me rënien e Romës në vitin 476 e deri në shekullin VIII vërejmë forcimin e Kishës duke e absorbuar në tërësi segmentin ushtarak, politik e administrues të Romës. Kisha përdori formulën vijuese: në skenën politike mbretërit janë sovranë, por njëkohësisht ata duhet ta njohin autoritetin shpirtëror të Kishës dhe në pajtim me këtë, çdokush është i lidhur për papën dhe duhet ta njohë autoritetin e tij shpirtëror. Ata që nuk i nënshtrohen kësaj politike u nënshtrohen gjyqeve inkuizitore, që sipas një pohimi, për një kohë mjaft të shkurtër, këto gjyqe kanë dënuar 30.000 njerëz me vdekje me kallje, ku kanë pësuar shumë shkencëtarë e njerëz të artit. 

Mund të përmbledhim se në rrafshin burimor islam "koekzistenca" është bazament i pakapërcyeshëm i Bashkësisë muslimane, Ummetit, dhe shërben si arketip për rregullimin fetar, politik, shoqëror, ekonomik e të tjera edhe të shoqërive moderne. 

All-llahu nuk njeh epërsi të disa popujve apo grupeve e individëve ndaj disa të tjerëve. Ai në Kuran thotë: 

"O ju njerëz, vërtet Ne ju krijuam juve prej një mashkulli dhe një femre, ju bëmë popuj e fise që të njiheni ndërmjet vete, e ska dyshim se tek All-llahu më i ndershëm ndër ju është ai që më tepër është i ruajtur..." (el-Huxhurat, 13). 

"Nga argumentet e Tij është krijimi i qiejve e i tokës, ndryshimi i gjuhëve tuaja dhe i ngjyrave tuaja. Edhe në këtë ka argumente për njerëz". (er-Rrum, 22). 

"E nëse ndokush prej idhujtarëve të kërkon strehim, ti strehoje në mënyrë që ti dëgjojë fjalët e All-llahut (Kuranin), e mandej përcille deri në vendin e tij të sigurt. Kjo, ngase ata janë popull që nuk e dinë (të vërtetën e Fesë islame)." (et-Tevbe, 6). 

Kurse Muhammedi a.s. në Haxhxhin lamtumirës këshilloi: 

"Të gjithë ju jeni pasardhës të Ademit, kurse Ademi ka qenë i krijuar prej dheut; arabi nuk ka kurrfarë epërsie ndaj joarabit, as anasjelltas, por me frikën prej Zotit." 

Në anën tjetër, në rrafshin burimor kristian koekzistenca qëndron në këmbë të qelqta. Respektivisht, Kristianizmi duke u mbështetur në bazamentin e "popullit të zgjedhur" dhe në bazamentin se në "mbretërinë e popullit të zgjedhur" ata që nuk duan do të futen detyrimisht, qartë ka proklamuar themelet se në çfarë parimesh mbështeten kultura dhe civilizimi evroperëndimor kristian. 

II
Nëse i hedhet një shikim rrafshit teorik musliman dhe atij kristian, por edhe rrafsheve tjera, do të vërejmë se Islami pa të drejtë atakohet dhe karakterizohet si fe e jotolerancës e kundër koekzistencës, e që mësimet e veta i imponon me dhunë. Burimet islame, Kurani dhe Sunneti, qartë e dëftojnë qëndrimin islam. Edhe burimet kristiane, Besëlidhja e Re dhe dokumentet papnore, po ashtu qartë e dëftojnë qëndrimin kristian, dhe këtë, në pikat më të shkurtra, edhe për Islamin edhe për Kristianizmin patëm mundësi ta lexojmë në faqet paraprake. Që kjo problematikë të na qartësohet, do ta kundrojmë këtë problem, pos në rrafshin teorik islam e kristian, edhe në disa kultura e civilizime të tjera. 

Greqia antike karakterizohej me diskriminim kulminant. Njëri nga dijetarët - filozofët më të mëdhenj, Platoni, ka kritikuar skllavërimin e grekut nga greku, por skllavërimin e të huajve nga greku ai e lejon për shkak se disa popuj intelektin nuk e kanë të përsosur. Kurse Aristoteli, filozofi më i madh, njerëzit i ka ndarë në të lirë dhe në skllevër. Skllevërit janë krijuar vetëm për tu shërbyer të lirëve. Sistemin e skllavërimit Aristoteli e ka konsideruar të nevojshëm. 

Ngjashëm është edhe me kulturën e civilizimin judaist (çifut), i cili lejon skllavërimin e joçifutëve, por jo edhe të çifutëve, sikur që ndalon kamatën ndërmjet çifutëve, por e lejon ndërmjet çifutëve dhe të huajve, sepse populli çifut, si "i zgjedhur" nuk ka ndonjë obligim ndaj ndonjë populli injorant. 

Mësimet kristiane urdhërojnë skllavin ti nënshtrohet totalisht dëshirës së skllavopronarit, që d.m.th. se jeta e vdekja vareshin nga dëshira e tij. Çdo njeri i lirë autoritativ në perandori ka poseduar disa mijëra skllavë të dënuar për shkaqe më banale. Madje vetë Kisha ka poseduar skllevër dhe ka pranuar qartë legalitetin e skllavërisë, kurse me pretekst se pengon lypjen dhe vjedhjen. 

Në Perandorinë Bizantine kanë supozuar se ata janë udhëheqësit e botës, kurse mbarë bota rreth tyre është krijuar për tu shërbyer. Skllavi nuk ka mundur të posedojë, të trashëgojë, të lë trashëgim, apo të martohet legalisht. Skllavi i padobishëm, i sëmurë e në moshë është vrarë. Skllavi nuk ka mundur ta padisë dëmtuesin, sepse e drejta e padisë i takon vetëm zotëriut. 

As gjendja e koptëve nën Kishën bizantine nuk ishte e mirë: Nën sundimin e perandorit Fokas (602-610) të gjithë funksionarët koptë u detyruan ti nënshtrohen Kishës së Konstantinopolit. Nën Herakliusin (610-641) koptët akuzoheshin si paganë e tradhtarë, kurse Justiniani I (527-565) thoshte: "Vetëm një qeveri, vetëm një legjislacion dhe vetëm një kishë", që qartë dëfton se çndodhte me të tjerët që nuk i nënshtroheshin këtij urdhri. 

Paraqitja e Muhammedit a.s. në skenën historike dhe, më pastaj, shkuarja e tij në Medine, hasën në ndjenjë përbuzjeje tek çifutët, sepse ata posedonin vetëdijen mbi superioritetin religjioz, nacional e kulturor dhe ndjenjën që do të mund të paraqitej si ndonjë falsifikim i traditës biblike. Nisur nga kjo, çifutët nuk e pranuan Isain a.s. (Jezusin) për pejgamber, ndonëse ishte i tyre, as Muhammedin a.s., që për ta ishte i huaj, joçifut. 

Kristianizmi mesjetar ka qenë shprehje lëvizëse e Evropës kundrejt Islamit, që do të kulmojë me luftërat kryqtare. Islami për Evropën ka qenë forcë kërcënuese ushtarake dhe domen dinamizues ekonomik, e më vonë edhe armik ideologjik dhe shembull filozofik, në fillim nëpërmjet shtangimit mbrojtës, e më vonë nëpërmjet shpërthimit atakues. Pikëpamjet e Evropës në shekullin XX mbi Islamin, kryesisht janë vazhdimësi e vizionit mesjetar ndaj Islamit. 

Në trojet iliro-shqiptare koekzistenca midis serbëve sundues dhe shqiptarëve të sunduar ka qenë shumë e vështirë. Këtë pohim tonin po e ilustrojmë me Kodin e Car Dushanit (1336-1356), neni nr. 6, ku sanksionohet: "Sa i përket herezisë latine dhe atyre që tërheqin besimtarët ortodoksë në fenë e tyre, autoritetet duhet të përpiqen ti konvertojnë të gjithë të tillët në fenë e vërtetë. Nëse një i tillë nuk dëshiron të konvertohet, ai do të dënohet me vdekje... pasuria e të gjithë të tillëve do të konfiskohet dhe shumë më tepër në këtë drejtim." Edhe gjatë kohës së sundimit të mbretërve Nemanja e Millutin u provua konvertimi dhe kishte persekutime fetare e kombëtare. 

Për të mos e shikuar problemin në mënyrë të njëanshme, kalimthi do ta cekim edhe qëndrimin islam në interpretimet e dijetarëve e historianëve, duke theksuar edhe disa ide paragjykuese ndaj Islamit lidhur me koekzistencën. 

Islami kësaj çështjeje i kushton rëndësi të madhe. Me krijimin e qytetit - shtet në Medine, me hartimin e Kushtetutës së parë në botë, u vunë në praktikë themelet e bashkëjetesës midis muslimanëve, kristianëve dhe hebrenjve, u rregulluan të drejtat dhe obligimet e qytetarëve dhe u eliminuan veset e liga. 

Në mënyrë të përmbledhur mund të shtrohet se "Shteti islam lind me vendimin e vetëdijshëm të popullit të lirë politikisht që të abstenojë nga sovraniteti në dobi të Zotit Famëlart, dhe duke pranuar pozicionin e mëkëmbësit e duke vepruar në pajtim me rregullat dhe udhëzimet që i kanë dhënë Kurani dhe Sunneti i Pejgamberit a.s. Ndryshe nga teokratizmi kristian, në Islam shteti është teokratik në saje të sovranitetit të Zotit, kurse pushteti nuk i jepet një rendi të veçantë - siç është rasti në Kristianizëm, por besimtarëve. Në anën tjetër, shteti është demokratik në aspekt të konstituimit të pushtetit, ndërrimit etj. Populli nuk ka të drejta të pakufizuara, por në suaza të Ligjit të Zotit dhe të Pejgamberit. Shteti islam është shtet ideologjik që duhet ti përfshijë vetëm ata që me zemër e pranojnë ideologjinë dhe parimet e saj. Mirëpo, atyre që nuk e pranojnë ideologjinë islame, por jetojnë brenda kufijve territorialë, shteti islam ua garanton të drejtat qytetare që i gëzojnë të tjerët, me kusht që ata ta respektojnë ligjin. Në shtetin islam nuk bëhet dallim në racë, ngjyrë e gjuhë dhe shtetasit e tij janë të barabartë në të gjitha punët e shtetit. Fryma e shtetit islam zë fill në politikën e moralit dhe devotshmërisë. Në politikën e brendshme duhet të dominojnë nderi, respekti e drejtësia, kurse në politikën e jashtme duhet kultivuar të vërtetën, besimin, dashurinë për paqe, raportet korrekte dhe drejtësinë ndërkombëtare. Qëllimi i shtetit islam nuk është vetëm të sigurojë ligjin, rendin dhe territorin, por duhet ta arrijë drejtësinë shoqërore, përparimin e së mirës dhe çrrënjosjen e së keqes. 

Shteti islam, me fjalë të tjera, duhet të sigurojë: 

- të drejtat në sigurinë personale, 

- të drejtat në sigurimin e pasurisë, 

- mbrojtjen e nderit, 

- të drejtën në jetën private, 

- të drejtat në protesta kundër padrejtësisë, 

- të drejtat për "urdhrin për të mirë dhe ndalimin nga e keqja", 

- lirinë e këshillimit dhe të arsimimit, 

- mbrojtjen e pjesëtarëve të një feje tjetër nga fyerjet, e shumë të drejta të tjera. 

Islami bëri unifikimin e politikës dhe religjionit dhe, sipas të gjitha vlerësimeve, ky unifikim ka qenë sintezë e suksesshme. Por, më vonë, Islami u shpartallua si perandori por mbeti si religjion dhe vazhdoi të përhapet mbi gërmadhat e perandorisë së shpartalluar. Domethënë, Islami është universalizuar vetëm pasi është fshirë veçanësia e politikës. Fuqia e Islamit, sipas H. Xhaitit, ka qenë në atë se ai ka ditur ta shprehë poeticitetin e kolektivit. Pikërisht unifikimi i të gjitha segmenteve të jetës, bëri që imperializmi perëndimor dhe kreatura e tij "orientalizmi perëndimor" Islamin ta paraqesin si "religjion fanatik, të errët, që ithtarët e vet i edukon në besimin e ngushtë, dogmatik, i cili është armiqësisht i disponuar ndaj lirisë së mendimit dhe zhvillimit të lirë të ideve." Në një anë, duke i marrë parasysh armiqësitë dhe paragjykimet mesjetare të evroperëndimit ndaj Islamit dhe ato të periudhës kolonialiste, nga ana tjetër, edhe sështë çudi që evroperëndimi ka vazhduar me sjellje injoruese e ekskomunikuese ndaj Islamit dhe muslimanëve. Mirëpo, me plot të drejtë, kohëve të fundit dëgjohen zëra, ndonëse ende të paktë, "përse moskuptimet ndërmjet Islamit dhe Perëndimit duhet të vazhdojnë, kur ajo që i bashkon këto dy botë është shumë më e fuqishme se ajo që i ndanë." Princ Çarlsi mendon se moskuptimet paraqiten kur nuk ia arrijmë të çmojmë se si të tjerët e shohin botën, historinë e saj dhe rolet e tyre përkatëse në të, dhe nga kjo rezulton që Islamin ta shohim si kanosje dhe rrezik, si burim i mostolerimit, ekstremizmit dhe terrorizmit. Moskuptimet paraqiten edhe nga fakti se ekstremet në shoqërinë islame merren si norma, që është gabim serioz. Zëra pozitivë kohëve të fundit vijnë edhe nga vetë zyrtarët e Kishës. Për shembull, Sekretariati i Vatikanit për Jokristianë lidhur me xhihadin jep përkufizim të ri, që dallon rrënjësisht nga e kaluara. Kështu, ata thonë se "Xhihadi në asnjë rast nuk është kharemi biblik, ai nuk synon drejt zhdukjes, por drejt të drejtave të Zotit dhe njerëzve në viset e reja." 

Po ashtu, të konceptuarit antropomorf të Zotit në Evropë, rebelimi i natyrës njerëzore kundër përbuzjes kristiane të kësaj bote dhe shtypjes së instinkteve natyrore dhe synimeve legjitime të njeriut dhe trashëgimisë romake, me qëndrimin e vet të plotë materialist në aspekt të jetës njerëzore dhe vlerës së saj inherente, kanë rezultuar me indiferencë madje edhe armiqësi ndaj Islamit, sepse Islami ishte i rafinuar, progresiv, plot jetë pasionuese. 

Çështje në vete është edhe të perceptuarit e nacionales në Evropë që dallon nga të perceptuarit islam. Derisa në Islam nacionaliteti është kualitet individual i njeriut, individual në raport me njerëzinë dhe individual në raport me njeriun, vetëkonfirmimi i nacionalitetit mund të fitojë forma të nacionalizmit, d.m.th. të mbylljes, ekskluzivitetit, armiqësisë ndaj nacionaliteteve të tjera. Edhe internacionalizmi si alternativë e nacionalizmit paraqet sëmundje tjetër, varfëri abstrakte, unitet abstrakt, që mohon individualitetin nacional. Islami edhe nacionalizmit edhe internacionalizmit ua kundërvë universalizmin, që nuk mohon individualizmat nacionalë, por i përfshinë në unitetin konkret. Universalizmi është afirmim i pasurisë në jetë me atë nacionalen. Nacionaliteti është vlerë pozitive që pasuron jetën e njerëzisë, që pa atë paraqet abstraksion, kurse nacionalizmi është e keqe, vetëkonfirmim dhe përbuzje egoiste, e madje edhe urrejtje ndaj popujve tjerë. Nacionalizmi lind shovinizmin dhe ksenofobinë, ndaj këtë duhet dalluar nga patriotizmi. Nacionalitetet e mëdha sëmuren nga vullneti drejt pushtetit, drejt fuqisë, vullnet imperialist që synon krijimin e perandorive botërore. Kjo rezulton luftën, e lufta është gjithnjë lindja e fatumit e jo e lirisë. Përjashtim duhet bërë nga lufta mbrojtëse, çliruese, që është e arsyeshme. Në konceptin nacionalist dhe imperialist shteti nga mjeti dhe funksioni bëhet synim vetvetiu dhe realitet abstrakt, vjen deri te ideja e sovranitetit të shteteve nacionale, për të cilin luftojnë popujt në dëmin vetjak. 

Kultura perëndimore humaniste ka prirje të pranojë tipin e vet të kulturës për universale dhe të vetmen dhe nuk pranon ekzistimin e tipeve tjera të kulturës e as nuk kërkon plotësimin me botët tjera. Me këtë kemi një monizëm të veçantë, i cili gjithnjë ka tendenca tiranizuese, qoftë ato religjioze apo antireligjioze. Konceptimi monist, totalitar i shtetit përkthyer në gjuhën religjioze d.m.th. konceptim idhujtarist. 

Evropa (dhe bota nën ndikimin e saj), të udhëhequr nga idetë e mësipërme, çdo ditë po kërkojnë modele të reja të dominimit, kurse për çdo tendencë të muslimanëve për mbrojtje, Evropa e "civilizuar" me anë të propagandës së tmerrshme i akuzon si fundamentalistë, terroristë, reaksionarë, që prishin qetësinë dhe rendin botëror. 

III
Mesazhi islam mbi "Transcendencën" dhe "Bashkësinë" për një shekull u zgjerua prej Indisë deri në Oqeanin Atlantik. Ky zgjerim nuk qe fryt i pushtimeve ushtarake që popujve të nënshtruar tua impononte fenë, por i rrezatimit të revolucionit të mirëfilltë kulturor që ai e solli. Ekspansioni arab ka krijuar kushte ekonomike dhe sociale për përtëritje, duke e evituar kaosin feudal dhe hierarkitë parazite. Betejat e vetme që muslimanët i kanë ndërmarrë në ekspansionin e rrufeshëm kanë qenë betejat kundër shtypësve feudalë, mbretërve despotë, peshkopëve sektarë e inkuizitarë, e jo kundër popujve që i kanë pritur si çlirues nga zgjedha e mëhershme. Islami, duke evituar përçarjen feudale të ekonomisë, duke formuar hapësirë më të madhe se Perandoria Romake për këmbim mallrash dhe idesh, duke krijuar tërësinë unike ku kanë sunduar ligjet e shkruara dhe administrata korrekte gjyqësore, pushtuesit arab i ka mundësuar përzierjen dhe shkrirjen e gjërave, njerëzve dhe ideve, që ishte karakteristike për të gjitha periudhat e mëdha kreative në jetën e njerëzimit. Pasi që qëllimi i kësaj pjese të shkrimit është që të sjellim disa ndodhi konkrete historike, konstatimet e mësipërme po i ilustrojmë me fjalët e një prijësi fetar, monsinjor Duchene, i cili në studimin e tij për gjendjen e Kishës në shekullin VII në Siri, cek rrëfimin këshillues të Mihajl Sirianit. Mihajli, pasi që i përshkroi vrazhdësitë të cilave u qenë ekspozuar jakobitët që nuk e pranuan Kishën uniate të Herakliut, kështu e përshkruan depërtimin arab: "Zoti hakmarrës... duke e parë të keqen e romakëve të cilët kudo që kanë luftuar vrazhdësisht kanë shkretëruar kishat dhe manastiret tona dhe na gjykonin pa mëshirë, i solli nga Jugu bijtë e Ismailit të na çlirojë me ndihmën e tyre... Kjo për ne ishte fitore e madhe që u çliruam nga vrazhdësitë e romakëve, nga e keqja e tyre, nga urrejtja e tyre, nga smira e tyre e ligë dhe që, më në fund, gjetëm prehjen." 

Edhe disa kronika orientale nga shekulli VII bëjnë ta kuptojmë një qëndrim afirmativ. Sebeosi, psh. pranon themelet abrahamiane (ibrahimiane) të Islamit dhe shkon edhe më tej, sa madje pranon njëfarë autenticiteti të pejgamberisë së Muhammedit a.s. 

Shembujt e tillë dëftojnë se Islami dhe kultura e civilizimi i tij kultivojnë bashkëjetesën, madje njohjen e pjesëtarëve të feve qiellore, që është pika kulminante e koekzistencës. Islami refuzon idenë e popullit të zgjedhur, por pranon njerëzimin si krijim të zgjedhur të Vullnetit Hyjnor. Derisa në periudhën parakuranore njeriu ishte në pozitë inferiore me krijesat e dëmshme, me Kuranin njeriu bëhet zotërues i çdo gjëje që gjendet në qiej, tokë e midis tyre. 

Me Islamin, popujt e nënshtruar kanë gëzuar mbrojtjen e muslimanëve dhe nuk kanë qenë të obliguar e të detyruar të kryejnë kurrfarë detyre ushtarake, sepse feja ua ndalonte pjesëmarrjen në ushtrinë muslimane, e si kompensim jomuslimanët paguanin tatim (xhizjen). 

Meqë jomuslimanët ishin jashtë suazave të ligjeve muslimane, atyre u qe mundësuar të mbeten nën jurisdiksionin e ligjeve të veta vetjake, çfarë i kanë caktuar disa krerë të bashkësive të tyre fetare. Këtë gjendje të autonomisë së pjesërishme e kanë ndjekur më vonë Turqia dhe vendet tjera arabe. 

Mirëpo, disa qarqe tendencioze e hedhin poshtë këtë, duke u thirrur në ajete kuranore, të cilat në shikim të parë lënë mundësinë për tu kuptuar natyra jotoleruese e Islamit. All-llahut xh.sh. në Kuran thotë: 

"O ju që besuat! Mos zini miq as jehuditë as të krishterët. Ata janë miq të njëri-tjetrit. E kush prej jush i miqëson ata, ai është prej tyre. Vërtet All-llahu nuk vë në rrugë të drejtë popullin zullumqar". (el-Maide, 51); 

"Besimtarët të mos i miqësojnë mosbesimtarët e ti lënë anash besimtarët. E kush e bën atë, ai nga feja e All-llahut nuk ka asgjë, përveç nëse është për qëllim ruajtja prej së keqes së tyre...". (Ali Imran, 28). 

Qarqet e tilla harrojnë se Kurani sështë abetare dhe se për komentimin e tij nevojitet njohja jo vetëm e shkronjave, por edhe e disiplinave të shumta (shkaqet e zbritjes, derogimi, ixhazi, leximet kuranore etj.). Ndaj, ajetet më lartë të cituara nuk i rregullojnë në mënyrë absolute raportet ndërmjet muslimanëve dhe të tjerëve, por rregullojnë momente të caktuara me ingjerenca të caktuara hapësinore dhe kohore, historike e kushtëzore. Këtë e kuptojmë nga vetë Kurani, ku All-llahu xh.sh. thotë: 

"All-llahu nuk ju ndalon të bëni mirë dhe të mbani drejtësi me ata që nuk ju luftuan për shkak të fesë, e as nuk ju dëbuan prej shtëpive tuaja; All-llahu i do ata që mbajnë drejtësinë. All-llahu ju ndalon tu afroheni vetëm atyre që ju luftuan për shkak të fesë, që ju nxorën prej shtëpive tuaja dhe që e ndihmuan dëbimin tuaj; ju ndalon të miqësoheni me ta. Kush miqësohet me ta, të tillët janë dëmtues të vetvetes." (el-Mumtehine, 8-9). 

Komentuesi dhe praktikuesi i parë e autentik i Kuranit është Muhammedi a.s., ndaj fjalët e tij kanë qëllime të larta, por janë të nxitura edhe nga jeta e përditshme e të mbikëqyrura nga All-llahu xh.sh. Me një rast Muhammedi a.s. thotë: "Nuk ka përparësi arabi ndaj joarabit, as joarabi ndaj arabit. Nuk ka përparësi i ziu ndaj të bardhit, as i bardhi ndaj të ziut. Tek All-llahu më të matur janë ata të cilët janë më të drejtë dhe të cilët më së ndershmi jetojnë." 

Rasti vijues e sqaron edhe më shumë këtë çështje. Muhammedi a.s. thotë: 

"Ai që shtyp një person me të cilin është lidhur me një zotim, ose i cenon të drejtat e tij, ose ia imponon një detyrë mbi mundësitë e tij, ose ia merr me detyrim një gjë, mua do të më ketë kundërshtar në Ditën e Gjykimit." 

Imam Buhariu shënon se Esma, e bija e Ebu Bekrit, ka thënë: "Më erdhi nëna si idhujtare në vizitë, e unë iu drejtova Të dërguarit, Muhammedit a.s., dhe kërkova mendimin e tij, kurse ai më tha: "Mbaji lidhjet me nënën tënde dhe bëni mirë asaj." 

Edhe halifi i dytë musliman, Umeri r.a., pas hixhretit të tij në Medine, ka mbajtur lidhje me të vëllain, i cili në Mekke ende ishte idhujtar. 

Me rastin e dërgimit të ushtrisë muslimane në Siri, halifi Ebu Bekri kryekomandantin Usame ibn Zejdin e porositi që të sillet mirë me këto fjalë: 

"Mos i shkelni zotimet tuaja, mos bëni ngatërresa, mos i keqpërdorni të drejtat tuaja, mos i gjymtoni kufomat, mos i vritni as fëmijët, as të vjetrit, as gratë. Mos rrëzoni asnjë dru, asnjë hurmë, mos i digjni të mbjellat, mos therni desh as deve që të ushqeheni ju. Nëse takoni në rrugë murgj ose fetarë duke ëndërruar, i lini të lirë dhe mos i shqetësoni." 

Se në çshkallë ishte koekzistenca gjatë halifatit të Umerit r.a. tregon rasti vijues: Mbreti i fundit gasanid, Xhabalah ibn el-Ajhan, në Betejën e Jermukut (më 636) ishte në anën bizantine, por më vonë e përqafoi Islamin. Derisa ky e bënte tavafin rreth Kabes në haxhxhin e tij të parë, një beduin e shkeli rastësisht pelerinën e tij, kurse ish-mbreti e goditi beduinin në fytyrë. Me të marrë vesh, halifi Umer r.a. urdhëroi që beduini tia kthejë goditjen Xhabales në mënyrë të njëjtë, ose Xhabale ta paguajë xhobën, për çka Xhabale hoqi dorë nga Islami dhe u kthye në Konstantinopol. 

Rasti tjetër ka të bëjë me vetë Umerin r.a. Një ditë erdhi një beduin të kërkojë ndihmë kundrejt një shtypësi, e Umeri i mllefosur e goditi disa herë beduinin. Pastaj u pendua dhe e luti beduinin tia kthejë me po aq goditje. Mirëpo, beduini refuzoi ta bëjë këtë, e Umeri r.a. u tërhoq në shtëpinë e vet me monologun vijues: "O i biri i Hattabit! Ti ke qenë askush e asgjë, dhe All-llahu të ngriti; lajthove, e All-llahu të nxori në rrugë të drejtë; ke qenë i dobët, e All-llahu të forcoi. Ai atëherë të dha të drejtosh me kokat e popullit tënd dhe kur njëri prej tyre erdhi të kërkojë ndihmën tënde, ti e godite! Çdo ti thuash ti zotëriut tënd kur të paraqitesh para tij?" 

Derisa disa nga ndodhitë flasin për raportet brendaislame, rasti vijues ka të bëjë me raportet ndërfetare në Egjiptin e posaçliruar, e lidhur me Umerin r.a. Flitet nga burimet e sakta historike se një qytetar kopt nga Kajroja, El-Fustati, shkoi në Medine për tiu ankuar Umerit r.a. si halif. Ai i tha halifit se i biri i Amr Ibn Asit e ka goditur me shuplakë të birin e tij. Umeri r.a. menjëherë e urdhëroi Amr Ibn Asin dhe të birin e tij që të vijnë në Medine, e atëbotë Amr Ibn Asi ishte mëkëmbës (vali) i Egjiptit. Kur këta erdhën në Medine, Umeri r.a. urdhëroi që babai, djalin e të cilit e kishte goditur djali i Amr Ibn Asit, ta godasë atë, dhe me këtë rast Umeri r.a. i tha fjalët e njohura; "Si mund të robërohen njerëzit kur nënat i lindin të lirë?" 

Aliu r.a., halifi i katërt i drejtë, me një rast ka thënë: "Më vjen turp të skllavëroj njeriun që thotë All-llahu është Zoti im!" 

Po ashtu, Aliu r.a. me një rast i ka dhënë robit të tij të holla për të blerë dy lloj teshash prej materialit të ndryshëm. Kur ai ia ka sjellur, Aliu r.a. ia ka dhënë llojin më cilësor e shumë më të shtrenjtë se ai që e ka ndalur për vete dhe i ka thënë atij: "Ti je i ri dhe dëshiron ta shohësh veten të bukur, kurse unë jam plakur." 

Se këto ndodhi nuk janë raste vetëm nga periudha e Pejgamberit a.s. dhe e halifëve të drejtë, por edhe më vonë, flet ndodhia në kohën e Ebu Jusufit, nxënësit të Ebu Hanifes. Në kohën kur ky ishte gjyqtar suprem (kadil kudât) i halifatit islam, një i krishter ngriti padi kundër halifit Harunur Rrashidit, përkitazi me një kopsht kontestues. Ebu Jusufi, pas shqyrtimit të lëndës, gjykoi në favor të të krishterit, e në disfavor të halifit. 

Me Ebu Jusufin dhe halifin Harun kemi ndodhinë tjetër, me çrast i pari, në cilësinë e gjyqtarit suprem të shtetit, e këshilloi të dytin: "O prijës i besimtarëve! Zoti e përforcoftë mbretërinë tënde! Bëhu mirëdashës ndaj të nënshtruarve, vepro ashtu që të mos jenë kurrë të shtypur ose të dëmtuar, mos ua impono asnjë ngarkesë mbi mundësitë e tyre dhe mos e merr pasurinë e tyre në asnjë mënyrë arbitrare." 

Do të shkonim në pakufi sikur të ndaleshim në çdo fazë historike, ndaj do të ndalemi në thëniet e dy dijetarëve evropianë, Volterit (Voltaires) francez dhe F. Engelsit anglez. 

Volteri, ndonëse kundërshtar i rreptë i Islamit, megjithatë mbledh forcë e pohon se modeli islam i rregullimit të jetës, i pranishëm gjatë kohës së osmanlinjve, paraqet shembullin më të mirë të tolerancës ndërfetare dhe të bashkëjetesës në lirinë e plotë të pjesëtarëve të feve të ndryshme dhe popujve. Derisa, siç vërejtëm, sipas Kishës, çdo banor brenda shtetit të krishter është dashur të bëhet patjetër i krishter. Për këtë, autoritetet kishtare armiqësisht janë deklaruar kundrejt tërë botës dhe atë derisa ata nuk e pranojnë Kristianizmin. 

Kurse Fridrih Engelsi, pa dyshim njohës i mirë i fushës ekonomike, pohon se "pozita e fshatarëve krishterë nën pushtetin osman, në pikëpamje materiale ishte më e mirë se ajo e katundarëve të vendeve të tyre (në Evropë)... Derisa tagra i paguhej me rregull, pushteti osman këta nuk i prekte dhe rrallëherë mbi ta ushtrohej dhuna siç vuante fshatarësia e Perëndimit prej feudalëve të vet gjatë tërë Mesjetës. Pozita e rajës pa mëdyshje ishte e padrejtë, por jo edhe materialisht e rëndë." 

Çtë thuhet për shekullin e fundit? Bota muslimane në kapërcyell të shekullit njëzet u zgjua nga letargjia e agonia kolonialiste, me çrast filloi një luftë të gjatë kundër të huajve. Pas shumë përpjekjesh e sakrificash, ata u çliruan nga pushtuesit e huaj, por ranë nën ndikimin politik, ekonomik e kulturor, si formë e re e kolonializmit, e eksploatimit më profitabil e perfid të Fuqive të mëdha, qofshin të Lindjes apo të Perëndimit. Çdo përpjekje për çlirim të plotë nga eksploatuesit e huaj, nga makineria propaganduese e Fuqive të mëdha cilësohet si panislamizëm, ekstremizëm fetar, fundamentalizëm e shumë ...izma të tjerë, duke i diskreditur kështu Islamin dhe muslimanët. Rastet më të reja si në Bosnjë, trojet shqiptare, Çeçeni, Algjeri, te muslimanët në Nënkontinentin indian, në Kinë, ish-BRSS e shumë vende të tjera, qartë dëftojnë angazhimin çlirimtar të muslimanëve dhe orvatjet ofensive e shtypëse të evroperëndimit etj. Në këtë luftë të padrejtë, evroperëndimi paraqitet në rolin e ujkut, të cilit qengji lëre këtë vit, por edhe vitin që shkoi ia ka turbulluar ujin!!! 

* * *
Mësimi islam, e kryesisht edhe praktika muslimane, i kushtojnë rëndësi të madhe bashkëjetesës, vëllazërimit e solidaritetit ndërfetar e ndërnacional. Mirëpo, qarqet qëllimkëqija e tendencioze evroperëndimore kristiane, Islamin kryesisht e interpretuan nëpërmjet termave pezhorative, për ta paraqitur atë si antihuman e anticivilizues, regresiv e destruktiv. Motivet janë shumëllojëshe, por dominojnë motivet religjioze, politike e ekonomike. Është fatkeqësi e madhe që edhe brenda trojeve tona gjenden shkencëtarë (sic!), që të frymëzuar nga paragjykimet e kryqëzatave e inkuizicionit, në vazhdimësi e sulmojnë Islamin dhe kulturën e civilizimin islam ndër shqiptarët, duke e karakterizuar atë kulturë si tiranizuese, terrorizuese, asimiluese, agresive e të ngjashme. Të tillët (Ismail Kadare, Engjëll Sedaj, Lush Gjergji etj.), shfrytëzojnë konfuzionin ideologjik, politik, ekonomik, social e të tjera, dhe me metoda perfide, me gojën plot "komb", përpiqen të konvertojnë mbi 90% të popullatës shqiptare të proveniencës islame në Katolicizëm. Sikur këto përpjekje të ishin të natyrshme dhe shprehje e raporteve normale, ju lumtë për angazhimin e tyre, por kur këto përpjekje janë tendencioze, kësaj i thonë terror e gjenocid religjioz e etnokulturor. 

Shkrimin tonë do ta përfundojmë me një thënie të Çiro Truhelkës se: "Është mendim i gabuar se Islami është përhapur me dhunë. Ekzistojnë argumente të shumta të cilat e demantojnë këtë. Unë mund të përmend vetëm një, e ai është se shekulli XIX nuk do të gjente asnjë të krishterë dhe asnjë kishë e manastir në Ballkan, sikur islamizmi të përhapej me dhunë shtetërore." 

Është e udhës që institucionet tona shkencore dhe individët kompetentë, ti qasen kësaj çështjeje me përkushtim. Kurajojnë rastet e rralla, si në botë ashtu edhe te ne, me shkrime solide në këtë aspekt, që japin shpresa se profiterë-intelektualët dhe pseudo-shkencëtarët nuk do të kenë vend në rrugën drejt të vërtetës. 



LITERATURA 

1. "Argumenti" - ^asopis za teoriji i praksu, br. 2/1982, Rijeka. 
2. Asad, Muhammed, "Islam na raspu}u", Zagreb, 1994. 

3. Azizussamed, Ulfe, "Islami dhe Krishterizmi", Prizren, 1412/1992. 

4. Bucaille, Maurice, "Biblija, Kuran i nauka", Sarajevo, 1978. 

5. "Bujku" - e përditshme e datës 08.11.1996, Prishtinë. 

6. Bula~, Ali, "Islam i demokratija, teokratija i totalitarizam", Sarajevo - Ljubljana, 1995. 

8. Fanoni, Franc, "Të mallkuarit e botës", Prishtinë, 1984. 

9. "Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët" - Përmbledhje punimesh nga Simpoziumi ndërkombëtar mbajtur prej 12-15.10.1992 në Prishtinë, Prishtinë, 1995. 

10. Garodi, Rozhe, "Islami dhe kultura", Sarajevë, 1411/1991. 

11. Garodi, Ro`e, "@ivi islam", Sarajevo, 1990. 

12. Gjozo, Husein, "Islami në kohë", Shkup, 1993/1413. 

13. Hamidullah, Muhammed, "Muhammed a.s.", I-II (`ivot i djelo), botim i dytë i plotësuar, Sarajevo, 1983. 

14. Had`ibegi}, Hamid, "Glavarina u Osmanskoj dr`avi", Sarajevo, 1967. 

15. Hiti, Filip, "Istorija Arapa od najstarijih vremena do danas", botimi II fototip, Sarajevo, 1988. 

16. "Hëna e Re" - revistë fetare informative e përdyjavshme, nr. 126, dt. 04-12.1996, Shkup. 

17. El-Hufi, A. M., "Toleranca islame", Prishtinë, 1996.

Ikballi, Muhammed, "Poezi të zgjedhura", Prizren, 1410/1990. 
****}, Enes (ed.), "Kuran u savremenom dobu", Sarajevo, 1991. 
20. "Kultura" - ~asopis za teoriju i praksu i socijalnu kulturu i kulturnu politiku, br. 13-14/1971, Beograd 
21. Kuran-i me përkthim e komentim në gjuhën shqipe, nga H. Sherif Ahmeti, Medine, Arabia Saudite, 1413 hixhrij. 

22. Kutub, Sejjid, "Kjo fe", botimi II, Shkup, 1993. 

23. Muhammed, M. S., "Islami dënon diskriminimin racor", Shkup, 1994/1415. 

24. Nebi, Malik ibn, "Kuranski fenomen", Sarajevo, 1986. 

25. Rizaj, Skënder, "Kosova gjatë shekujve XV, XVI dhe XVII", Prishtinë, 1982. 

26. Sadr, Hasan Bani, "Kuran i ljudska prava", Sarajevo, 1990. 

27. Smailagi}, Nerkez, "Leksikon islama", Sarajevo, 1990. 

28. [arif, M. M., "Historija islamske filozofije, I-II", Zagreb, 1988. 

29. Sheriati, Ali, "Njeriu dhe Islami", Tetovë, 1994. 

30. [ukri}, Nijaz, "Povijest islamske kulture i civilizacije", Sarajevo, 1989. 

31. Shkrimi shenjt, në përkthim të Dom Simon Filipaj, Ferizaj, 1994. 

32. D`ait, Hi{am, "Evropa i Islam", botimi II i plotësuar, Sarajevo, 1989. 

33. ****}, Enes, i dr. "Islamski fundamentalizam  {ta je to?", Sarajevo, 1991.

----------


## Klevis2000

Islami, evroperëndimi dhe udhëkryqet intelektuale shqiptare
Islami zanafillën e vet e tërheq nga njeriu i parë. Këtë e pohojnë Kurani, fjala e All-llahut xh.sh. dhe Sunneti i Muhammedit a.s. Islami me Kuranin dhe Muhammedin nuk paraqitet si fe e re, por si vazhdimësi e fesë së drejtë nga Ademi a.s. All-llahu i urdhëron Muhammedit a.s. të thotë: 

"Unë nuk jam i pari ndër pejgamberët". (el-Ahkaf, 9). 

"Kemi dërguar pejgamberë edhe para teje." (el-Hixhr, 10). 

"Ju (besimtarë) thuani: "Ne i besuam All-llahut, atë që na u shpall neve, atë që iu shpall Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Ishakut, Jakubit dhe pasardhësve, atë që i është dhënë Musait, Isait dhe atë që u është dhënë nga Zoti i tyre pejgamberëve, Ne nuk bëjmë dallim në asnjërin prej tyre dhe Ne vetëm Atij i jemi bindur." (el-Bekare, 136). 

Detyrë e misionit të Muhammedit a.s. ishte ti konfirmojë shpalljet e mëhershme, por edhe ti hedhë poshtë shtrembërimet e falsifikimet që janë bërë gjatë kohës në to dhe njëkohësisht ti plotësojë ato. 

Fryma e hapur kundrejt të kaluarës dhe qëndrimi afirmativ ndaj saj, e shpjegojnë edhe ekspansionin e rrufeshëm të Islamit. Siç u theksua, Islami me Kuranin nuk iu drejtua njerëzve të ndryshëm dhe popujve të shumtë si fe e re, që përjashton e rrënon fetë e mëparshme me forcë. Përkundrazi, Islami mëson dhe urdhëron që njerëzit dhe popujt e ndryshëm të thirren në fenë bazë që është predikuar nga Ademi a.s., Nuhi a.s., Ibrahimi a.s., Musa a.s., Isa a.s. e nga shumë të tjerë. Pra, Islami i ka përvetësuar njerëzit duke i respektuar ata dhe duke i integruar të gjitha shpalljet e mëhershme dhe pejgamberët e mëhershëm, por duke e mënjanuar atë njerëzoren e historiken nga ajo burimore, hyjnore. 

Islami, ndryshe nga Judaizmi e Kristianizmi, nuk pranon idenë për "popullin e zgjedhur", por pranon idenë për "njerëzimin si krijim të zgjedhur" të Vullnetit Hyjnor. Ndaj, çështja e parë me të cilën u mor Islami është dinjiteti i racës njerëzore dhe vendi i saj në mesin e qenieve tjera të gjalla. Jashtë Islamit, njeriu e shihte veten në pozicion inferior e të degraduar kundruall krijesave tjera (kundruall florës, faunës apo dukurive natyrore). Islami njeriut i dha vendin meritor duke e caktuar për halifetulll-llah (zëvendës, përfaqësues i Zotit), kurse të gjitha krijesat tjera në tokë, qiej e midis tyre, i angazhoi në shërbim të njeriut. 

Mësimi islam ska kufij, sepse në vete unifikon natyroren dhe mbinatyroren, shpalljen dhe fenë, Zotin dhe botën, të gjithë shekujt dhe të gjithë nënqiejt. Për Islamin çdo gjë është njëlloj e rëndësishme dhe askurrë nuk e vë përbashkësinë në dëm të individuales, por unitetin e shpirtit e sendërton nëpërmjet shumësisë së shërbimeve dhe llojllojshmërisë së dhuratave hyjnore që e mbrojnë dhe kultivojnë prirjen natyrore të çdo lloji. 

Islami nuk i ndanë botët në këtë botë dhe në atë botë, në botën e natyrës së kuptueshme dhe në botën e natyrës së pakuptueshme. Rrethi natyror në të cilin rritet njeriu nën yje, është djep natyror i bindjes së tij dhe njeriu, sipas Islamit, ndaj tij sillet ashtu, sikur që lulja e makut të fushës sillet në sipërfaqen e gjerë të gjelbërimit të livadhit. Po ashtu fetaren dhe nacionalen i lidh në një nyje, duke synuar ta sendërtojë tërësinë e identitetit fetar nëpërmjet pluralitetit të gjeniut nacional, dhe këtë vetëm nëse gjeniu nacional e mbanë njeriun në rrethin e tij autentik shpirtëror, e assesi ta kthejë vetëdijen e tij në fillimet e tij ekzistenciale. 

Islami në kontinuitet ka manifestuar baraspeshën ndërmjet nevojave të trupit dhe shpirtit, ndërmjet kësaj dhe asaj bote, andaj Kurani është burim i dijes metafizike dhe religjioze, por edhe i fushave të veçanta të dijes. Esencialisht, Kurani përmban tre lloje të mesazheve për njeriun: 

1) Mesazhin doktrinor të mësimit të tërësishëm mbi strukturën e realitetit dhe pozitën e njeriut në të, tërësinë e urdhrave morale dhe fetaro-juridike, metafizikën mbi natyrën e Hyjnisë, kozmologjinë, eskatologjinë e përfundimtaritetit të njeriut dhe të botës tjetër, mbi jetën e njeriut, historinë, ekzistencën si të tillë dhe domethënien e saj. Kurani ekspozon të gjitha mësimet e nevojshme për njeriun që të dijë kush është ai, ku është ai dhe nga duhet të shkojë. 

2) Kurani përmban mesazhin që i ngjason asaj që është libër i vëllimshëm i historisë. Kurani sjell rrëfimet për popujt, fiset, mbretërit, pejgamberët dhe për njerëzit e mirë gjatë shekujve, për sprovat dhe vuajtjet e tyre. Ky mesazh është shprehur me termat historikë, por i është drejtuar shpirtit njerëzor. Kurani është libër, leximi i të cilit zbulon domethënien e jetës njerëzore që fillon me lindjen kurse mbaron me vdekjen, buron nga Zoti dhe Atij i kthehet. 

3) Kurani përmban vlera që mund të quhen magji hyjnore, nëse do të shpreheshim metafizikisht e jo tekstualisht. Ato e udhëheqin dhe e mbrojnë njeriun. Edhe prania fizike e Kuranit sjell begati të madhe. Kurani është sikur vetë ekzistenca, sikur universumi dhe qeniet që lëvizin në të. Ai përmban të gjitha elementet e ekzistencës universale. 

Duke i ndjekur mësimet hyjnore, duke i aplikuar parimet e mesazhit islam, muslimanët e hershëm për më pak se gjysmë shekulli kanë përhapur Islamin prej Indisë deri në Pirineje, prej Samarkandi deri në Afrikën Qendrore, jo me marshime, sa nga fakti se Islami ka ditur ti integrojë të gjitha kulturat e mëdha të hershme dhe prej tyre të krijojë sintezë të shkëlqyeshme kreative. Qysh atëherë, tashmë trembëdhjetë shekuj, Islami ka formuluar teorinë, siç e thotë Klod Levi - Shtrausi, "të lidhshmërisë së të gjitha formave të jetës njerëzore: teknike, ekonomike, shoqërore, shpirtërore, që Perëndimi i ka zbuluar vetëm para pak kohe, me aspektet e caktuara të mendimit marksist dhe me fillimin e etnologjisë moderne." 

Këtu edhe zë fill dallueshmëria e Islamit kundrejt Perëndimit, që do të thotë se Islami nuk është vetëm emërtim për religjionin, por edhe sinonim për shoqërinë që ka ndërtuar civilizim autokton e të veçantë. 

Vlen të theksohet se kultura perëndimore është e vetëdijshme se shfrytëzon burimet greko-romake dhe judeo-kristiane, ndaj, edhe nga njëra edhe nga tjetra trashëgon ndjenjën e veçanësisë dhe superioritetit ndaj të tjerëve. 

Po ashtu, paradoksi i jashtëzakonshëm i historisë së Evropës Perëndimore përbëhet në atë që ky civilizim ka zënë fill në barbarizmin e fuqishëm, në vakuumin njerëzor dhe kulturor, joorganik dhe të paorganizuar: nga shkatërrimi i shtetit në Mesjetë ka mugulluar shteti racional, nga sundimi i feudalizmit demokracia, nga presioni kishtar - liria e vetëdijes, kurse antagonizmat më të rrezikshme nacionale kanë krijuar nacionin si suazë për zhvillimin e njeriut dhe kulturës. 

Perëndimi mesjetar me Kristianizmin si avangardë ka qenë shprehje lëvizëse e Evropës kundrejt Islamit, që do të kulmojë me luftërat kryqtare e inkuizicionin, sepse "Islami për Evropën njëkohësisht ka qenë forcë kërcënuese ushtarake dhe domen dinamizues ekonomik", kurse më vonë edhe "armik ideologjik dhe shembull filozofik", që ka rezultuar me lindjen e "Evropës në histori" e cila është "sendërtuar vetëm me anë të Islamit: në fillim nëpërmjet shtangimit mbrojtës, e më vonë nëpërmjet shpërthimit atakues." 

Këto koncepcione kundërshtuese mes veti, d.m.th. koncepcionet islame dhe kristiane, në shekullin XVI e pas zbuten, që vërehet me zvogëlimin e polemikave, dhe Evropa pjesërisht i njeh muslimanët, sidomos në rrafshin dituror. Përkundër ndjenjës së superioritetit, individë nga Perëndimi bënë përpjekje për njohje të muslimanëve. Në rrafshin politik, Islami u identifikua me Perandorinë Osmane dhe në vetëdijen e vokabularin perëndimor simbolizonte fanatizmin, e panislamizmi paraqiste plojë kundër Evropës, duke përdorur arsenalin e Mesjetës, me qëllime diskredituese. 

Pikëpamjet evroperëndimore ndaj Islamit në shekullin XIX e XX, kryesisht janë kontinuitet i vizionit mesjetar kundrejt Islamit. Këtë botëkuptim, para së gjithash, e ka kushtëzuar kultura perëndimore, përkatësisht esenca e karakteri i kësaj kulture e civilizimi, e që është etnocentrike. Kjo nga arsyeja se veten e konsideron si qendër të vetme të iniciativës historike dhe të vetmin krijues të vlerave. Kjo pikëpamje e ngulitur thellë në Perëndim, nuk mund të mendojë ndonjë model tjetër të zhvillimit pos modelit të vet. Perëndimi, duke e kultivuar në vete trashëgiminë judaisto-kristiane dhe greko-romake, i konsideron jo mjaft të zhvilluar të gjithë popujt tjerë që nuk kanë ndjekur orbitën e tij historike. Perëndimi bie në etnocentrizëm edhe atëherë kur beson se e sjell në pyetje etnocentrizmin, sepse sërish vendoset si i vetmi faktor që është i aftë ti definojë vlerat universale, që, ndër të tjera, është rast thuajse në të gjitha sferat e jetës edhe në fundshekullin e njëzet. Sigurisht se kjo është pasojë e ndjenjës së inferioritetit që e posedon kultura e civilizimi evroperëndimor në raport me kulturat e mëdha kineze, persiane, arabe, egjiptiane dhe pasojë se Perëndimi vuan nga mungesa e madhësisë, sepse nuk është mbështetur në ndonjë perandori kompakte. 

Bota perëndimore nuk karakterizohet vetëm me idetë ateiste, vullgare materialiste, por karakterizohet edhe me idetë dhe veprimet politeiste. Individë e grupe i bënë vetes zotëra sipas dëshirës së vet, duke shikuar në para, forcë, teknikë, seks, komb, ideologji, të vetmin qëllim të drejtë, vlerën absolute.., duke shkelur pa mëshirë çdo vlerë tjetër dhe çdo qenie tjetër njerëzore që i kundërvihet ekspansionit të tij. Këtë Hobsi bukur e ka vërejtur kur thotë se zhvillimi i tillë shpie "në luftë të të gjithëve kundër të gjithëve." Ndryshe, kjo pikëpamje mund të quhet "religjion i mjeteve që duke i shndërruar mjetet në qëllim vetvetiu", përkatësisht "duke besuar në zotëra të rrejshëm: në shkencë, teknikë, komb, para, seksualitet, rritje, ka krijuar politeizëm të ri dhe supersticion të ri, duke e shndërruar shkencën në scientizëm, teknikën në teknokraci, politikën në makiavelizëm." 

Pasqyrën më të drejtë lidhur me esencën e kulturës dhe civilizimit evroperëndimor na e ofrojnë kolonializmi dhe neokolonializmi, ndaj në vazhdim do ti parafrazojmë vrojtimet mjaft inteligjente e konstruktive të F. Fanonit lidhur me këtë çështje. Ai, duke u shprehur figurativisht, pohon se "qyteti i të kolonizuarit është qytet që rri galiç, qytet i gjunjëzuar, qytet i shtrirë për toke. Ai është qytet zezakësh, "i arabëve të ndyrë", pastaj vazhdon e thotë se "në koloni shkaku është pasojë: je i pasur sepse je i bardhë, je i bardhë sepse je i pasur." Sipas botëkuptimeve kolonialiste evroperëndimore "shoqëria e kolonizuar nuk është e përshkruar vetëm si shoqëri pa vlera por Perëndimi "e shpall indigjenin të paaftë që të ketë etikë, e shikon si mungesë të vlerave, por edhe mohim të vlerave", indigjeni është "armik i vlerave", kështu që ai paraqet të keqen absolute. Ai është element shkatërrues që rrënon gjithçka që i ofrohet, element deformues që shtrembëron gjithçka që ka të bëjë me estetikën ose me moralin, depozitar i forcave të kobshme, vegël e pavetëdijshme dhe e pakontrollueshme e forcave të verbra. Kisha, si institucion fetar i Kristianizmit, në koloni është Kishë e të bardhëve, e të huajve. Ajo nuk e fton njeriun e kolonizuar në rrugën e Zotit, por në rrugën e të bardhit, në rrugën e zotërisë, në rrugën e shtypësit." 

Kombet evroperëndimore zhgërryen me bollëk mbi shpinën e skllevërve, me gjakun e skllevërve, dhe mirëqenia e përparimi evroperëndimor janë ndërtuar me djersën dhe kufomat e zezakëve, arabëve, hindusëve dhe të verdhëve. Dollari, funta, franku e marka bazën e kanë mbi supet e skllevërve, në puset e naftës të Lindjes së Mesme. Kapitalistët si kolonë janë sjellur si kriminelë, kanë depërtuar, masakruar, dhunuar, e për ti rritur rezervat e veta të arit e të diamanteve etj. E kur raportet shtypës - i shtypur ashpërsohen dhe shihet rreziku për shtypësit, ata bëjnë ca riparime të jashtme, kozmetike, me dinakëri, kurse diku-diku "uria e të kolonizuarit" për shkak të shkallës shumë të lartë, lëkundet edhe nga këto thërrmija, nga këto shkëndija të vogla. Këtë bukur e përshkruan Zhan-Pol Sartri kur thotë se "Elita evropiane ndërmori fabrikimin e një elite të indigjenëve; i zgjedhnin të rinjtë, në ballë ua skalitnin me hekur të skuqur parimet e kulturës perëndimore, u futnin në gojë lecka kumbuese, fjalë të mëdha veshtullore që ngjiteshin nëpër dhëmbë; pas një qëndrimi të shkurtër në metropolë i kthenin në vendin e tyre, të bastarduar". Sartri në Parathënien e versionit anglisht të veprës së F. Fanonit, këtë e shpreh kështu: "Në shekullin XIX, epokën e artë të kolonizimit, i sillnim këta pseudo-mendimtarë të lirë afrikanë, aziatikë, amerikanë të Amerikës Latine në Evropë dhe i shëtisnim në Lisbonë, në Paris, në Londër dhe në Amsterdam. Pas disa muajsh zbavitjeje dhe mësimit të disa gjesteve, vallëzimit, ndryshimeve të vogla të theksit, të jetës moderne dhe të mendimeve të ndryshme, përsëri do ti kthenim prapa në tokat e tyre. Kur do të ktheheshin këta njerëz, do ta konsideronin veten si racë superiore dhe do të ndërmerrnin aksione duke mbajtur fjalime të ndryshme. Këta njerëz nuk ishin vetëm kremi i kolonizuesit, por, po ashtu, edhe urë për tua transferuar dëshirat tona njerëzve të tyre." Sartri më tej zbulon edhe më shumë duke pohuar atë që edhe ne e shohim: "Kjo botë sështë homogjene, ende ka popuj të robëruar, popuj me pavarësi të rreme, të tjerë që luftojnë për pavarësi, që kanë pavarësi, por që janë nën kërcënimin e vazhdueshëm nga agresioni imperialist." 

Sartri shtron një pyetje shumë interesante përkitazi me veprën e F. Fanonit dhe thotë: "Përse ta lexojmë këtë libër kundër vetes", dhe përgjigjet: "... të na tregojnë se çkemi bërë prej tyre, për të kuptuar se çkemi bërë prej vetes. ...sepse, Evropës po i kërcënohet rreziku i madh i shkatërrimit". "Dhuna kolonialiste nuk ka për qëllim vetëm ti mbajë në fre ata njerëz të robëruar, por ajo synon edhe ti dehumanizojë ata". "Asgjë nuk do të kursehet për ti zhdukur traditat e tyre, për ti zëvendësuar gjuhët e tyre me tonat, për ta shkatërruar kulturën e tyre pa ua dhënë tonën" etj. Sartri armiqësinë ndaj kolonializmit e shpreh duke thënë se: "Meqë të tjerët bëhen njerëz kundër neve, del se ne jemi armiq të gjinisë njerëzore. Vlerat tona të dashura i humbin krahët; po ti shikojmë për së afërmi, nuk do të gjejmë asnjë që të mos jetë e zhytur në gjak." 

Bota arabo-islame mbase në mënyrën më të vrazhdë i ka përjetuar, por edhe sot po i përjeton të bëmet e kolonializmit si në aspektin fetar, ashtu edhe atë nacional, politik, ekonomik, shkencor-kulturor etj. Këtë mirë e ka përjetuar edhe oaza shqiptare muslimane në Ballkan. Nga një gjendje shumë e vështirë, dolën në skenë edhe zërat për çlirim nga eksploatuesit e huaj fizikë e shpirtërorë. U paraqitën kahe të ndryshme si të dilet nga kriza. Kryesisht, u dalluan dy kahe apo tendenca: E para i ushtron njerëzit të ndjekin verbërisht atë që u ofrohet. Këtu zhvillohen raportet pronar - shërbëtor, dhe kushtet e shërbimit zgjedhen dhe caktohen nga pronari. Sa më tepër që shërbëtori imiton pronarin, aq më tepër e përdëfton shërbimin e tij. Këta intelektualë të perëndimizuar, nën ndikimin e huaj, vazhdimisht ankohen që shoqëria islame nuk i kupton dhe nuk po i çmon, duke harruar se ata vetë nuk e çmojnë e nuk e kuptojnë kulturën dhe shoqërinë vetjake. Këta, F. Fanoni i quan "majmuna që imitojnë." 

Mirëpo, kemi edhe tendencën tjetër, e cila para se të imitojë hulumton se prej ku, nëpërmjet cilit lloj të të menduarit, cilës rritë, cilit moral, cilit aktivitet, cilave pikëpamje botërore të së kaluarës perëndimori bëhet model për imitim dhe udhëheqës, në mënyrë që tia mësojmë shkaqet dhe kushtet për imitim. Andaj, edhe pranimi edhe refuzimi i diçkaje duhet të zë fill në dituri, që d.m.th. se muslimanët ta ngadhënjejnë kolonializmin e mendjes e të angazhohen që nga pikëqëndrimi vetjak ta kundrojnë e studiojnë kulturën e vet islame, e sidomos thelbin e saj intelektual e shpirtëror, që do të thotë se "problemi themelor përbëhet në atë që njeriut ti kthehen dimensionet njerëzore: besimi në transcendencën e Zotit, në bashkësinë njerëzore dhe vetëdija mbi përgjegjësinë personale." Po ashtu, që të kemi një karakter të pavarur në sferën materiale, sociale dhe ekonomike, duhet të zhvillojmë një vetëdije të pavarur kundrejt Perëndimit, duke analizuar se në çmënyrë Perëndimi grabit e shfrytëzon burimet kulturore dhe materiale? Si shembull mësimi nuk mund të jetë Perëndimi, por vendet me një gjendje të ngjashme si ne, mirëpo që e kanë gjetur ilaçin për vete. 

F. Fanoni, i mllefosur nga kultura degjeneruese perëndimore, apelon: "Ta lëmë atë Evropë, e cila flet vazhdimisht për njeriun e njëherazi e masakron atë gjithkund ku e has, në secilin skaj të rrugëve të veta, në të gjitha anët e botës. Qe disa shekuj me radhë Evropa po e pengon përparimin e njerëzve të tjerë, duke i përdorur ata për planet e veta dhe për lavdinë e vet... Atë Evropë, e cila pushoi së foluri për njeriun, e cila përherë deklaronte se ishte e brengosur vetëm për njeriun, ne sot e dimë se me çfarë vuajtjesh njerëzimi e ka paguar secilën prej fitoreve të frymës së saj". Ai më tej thotë se: "Nëse duam ta shndërrojmë Afrikën në një Evropë të re, Amerikën në një Evropë të re", duke i imituar verbërisht ata, "atëherë le tua besojmë evropianëve fatin e vendeve tona. Ata do ta bënin këtë më mirë se më të aftit prej nesh." Prandaj, "nëse duam tu përgjigjemi kërkesave të popujve tanë, duhet të kërkojmë gjetiu e jo në Evropë... Duhet të ndryshojmë rrënjësisht, të zhvillojmë një mendim të ri, të provojmë të krijojmë një njeri të ri." 

Këtë, në një fjalim të tij, Muammer el-Kadhafi e shpreh kështu: "Ne duhet ta ringjallim personalitetin tonë... Nëse ata që dëshirojnë të na ndihmojnë njëkohësisht dëshirojnë edhe të na detyrojnë ta ndërrojmë karakterin tonë, ta fshijmë personalitetin tonë, ne do ta refuzojmë ndihmën e tillë. Përse ne do ta pranonim ndihmën e tyre nëse ata dëshirojnë të na i marrin të gjitha idealet dhe vlerat tona. Ne në realitet kemi nevojë për ndihmën e tyre që ti ruajmë vlerat dhe idealet tona..." 

Edhe Abdullah Laroi pohon se "Ideologjisë së importuar me modernizmin mund ti kundërvihet e vetmja strukturë ekzistuese, e kjo është tradita dhe kultura vetjake. Meqë tradita vetvetiu është "memece dhe asgjësë nuk i kundërshton", aktivizimi i saj në shërbim të ruajtjes së identitetit në të vërtetë është tradicionalizim i traditës, jo në kuptim të tradicionalizmit - paseizmit dhe kultit të së kaluarës, por në kuptim të racionalizimit të traditës e cila me anë të thellimit dhe përcaktimit të sërishëm, duhet të shërbejë si pikë nisëse në ardhmërinë e vet, pra, jo të huaj. Lidhja e tradicionalizmit dhe modernizmit në këtë mënyrë do ta humbte cilësinë autentike, tradita nuk do të ishte pengesë në rrugën e modernizimit, kurse modernizimi nuk do të thoshte anulim i të gjitha normave të vlefshme." 

Çështë ajo autoktone, vetjake, në rastin tonë edhe si botë muslimane por edhe si shqiptarë muslimanë, në të cilën po thirren shumë mendimtarë? Këtë, thënë kushtimisht, bukur e ka shprehur R. Garodi, kur thotë se: "Vetëm me përtëritjen e shpirtëroritetit islam, të atij ixhtihadi, të asaj renesanse të mendimit kritik e të gjallë, të atij leximi të Kuranit si hulumtim gjithnjë i ri dhe aktual, asaj përpjekjeje vëllazërore dhe besnike që ti kuptojmë jomuslimanët, vetëm ashtu do të mundemi, në aleancë me të gjithë ata që e duan ardhmërinë, ti zgjidhim problemet e kohës sonë dhe sërish ta ngjallim shpresën." Kjo përtëritje konsiston, para së gjithash, në tri çështjet më fundamentale: 

- zotërimi me shkencën dhe teknikën dhe përdorimi i drejtë i tyre; 

- sendërtimi i transformimit të thellë shpirtëror-kulturor dhe; 

- orientimi i progresit ekonomik në suaza të transcendentales dhe fenomenales. 

Zotërimi me shkencën dhe teknikën duke e çliruar arsyen në të gjitha dimensionet e saj. - Në Kuran nuk ka asgjë që është në kundërshti as me parimet as me rezultatet e shkencës dhe teknikës më moderne. Muslimanët e parë duke e kuptuar drejt qëllimin e dijes, konsideronin se "të jeshë musliman i mirë do të thotë ta sendërtosh mbretërinë e Zotit në tokë, kurse në namaz, haxhxh e agjërim nxirrnin fuqinë për atë detyrë." Për disa dekada kufijtë e Fesë islame shtriheshin prej lumit Ind e deri në Oqeanin Atlantik. Me frymën e tyre të hapur ata integruan shkencën e teknikën e Greqisë, Iranit, Indisë, prej Bagdadit e deri në Kordobë, prej Samarkandit deri në Tambuktua dhe krijuan e ndërtuan një kulturë të re, ku hulumtimi shkencor e teknik, arkitektura, poezia e filozofia ishin në kulm. Mirëpo, kur botëkuptimi i muslimanëve ndërroi dhe tani "të jeshë musliman i mirë domethënë vetëm tu përmbahesh ritualeve, e jo më tej të krijohet në rrugën e All-llahut", ai lulëzim fascinues u venit. Islami në tërësinë e vet pushoi të jetë subjekt aktiv i historisë dhe u shndërrua në objekt në duart e agresorëve e kolonialistëve të huaj. 

Transformimi shpirtëror-kulturor. - Më pak me pushtime ushtarake, e më shumë me atë që sot e quajmë revolucion shpirtëror  kulturor, Bashkësia e vogël e qytet - shtetit të Medines u shndërrua në perandori të madhe. 

Pionierët muslimanë u përpoqën ti përkthejnë, ti asimilojnë, të integrojnë kontributet më të vlefshme të Indisë, Bizantit, Greqisë, Iranit e kulturave e civilizimeve tjera të lashta. Ata jo vetëm që transmetuan tërë thesarin e vjetër, por edhe vetë u bënë kreatorë të një kulture të re, e cila me shekuj do të shërbejë si mësuese e tërë botës. 

Orientimi i progresit ekonomik. - Arsyeja në Perëndim, edhe më herët edhe tash, nuk e luan rolin e vet: të vendosë e të zgjidhë problemet në dobi të njeriut. Në vend që ta shtrojë problemin e qëllimit, arsyeja tek ata e shtron problemin e mjeteve. Andaj, sot shtrohet pyetja si të arrihet qëllimi, e jo edhe PËRSE? Si rrjedhim i kësaj, shkenca degjenerohet në scientizëm, teknika në teknokraci e politika në makiavelizëm. Ekonomia moderne, qoftë e tipit evroamerikan, qoftë e tipit sovjetik, supozon se njeriu sështë tjetër pos punëtor dhe konsumator, të cilin e vë në lëvizje vetëm interesi i tij personal. Atje dominon parimi: rritja për shkak të rritjes dhe fuqia për shkak të fuqisë. Prandaj, në vendet më të pasura (SHBA, Suedi etj.) është shënuar numri më i madh i vetëvrasjeve dhe atë jo për mungesë të mjeteve, por për mungesë të qëllimeve e caqeve. 

Që të arrihet kjo, d.m.th. që Islami të bëhet burim i frymëzimit për botën e re, Kurani duhet të lexohet jo me sy të vdekur dhe pa ndjenja, jo si diç që ka ndodhur, por si diç që po ndodh vazhdimisht, në mënyrë që të frymëzojë shpirt të ri në civilizimet që po rrënohen, siç ka ndodhur me Bizantin, Persinë e shumë vende të tjera më herët. 

Sot, kur miliona njerëz në Perëndim, veçan ndër kristianët, bëhen të vetëdijshëm për shkatërrimin e civilizimit të tyre, do të ishte krim që të barrikadohemi në Islam si në ndonjë kështjellë, duke u mbrojtur me goditjet e ndalesave kundër çdo kontakti me botën e jashtme dhe duke shikuar vetëm në të kaluarën, sadoqoftë ajo e lavdishme. 

Dhe, vetëm atëherë kur muslimanët, kudo në botë, Islamin filluan ta bëjnë program jete në sferën religjioze, kulturore, politike, ekonomike e të tjera, reagimet nga bota joislame, e veçan nga bota kristiane, u bënë të ashpra, të vrazhda, e madje eskaluan edhe në format më të rrepta. Këtë bukur e shpreh H. Silajxhiq përkitazi me revolucionin në Libi: "Atë moment kur revolucioni libias e nxori Islamin nga kuientizmi folklorik në angazhim e aktivitet, duke e sintetizuar politikën, kulturën dhe religjionin, Perëndimi ka reaguar me etiketime siç janë teokratizmi, marksizmi islam, fundamentalizmi etj." Ngjashëm është me revolucionin iranian, algjerian, boshnjak, çeçen. Evroperëndimi dëshiron që muslimani i çfarëdo kombi qoftë të shndërrohet në një "krijesë servile, të dëgjueshme dhe besnike, duke ia privuar personalitetin, sepse derisa të posedojë karakter, ai nuk mund të jetë shërbëtor, duke ia marrë ndjenjat njerëzore ose duke ia dobësuar." Populli shqiptar i proveniencës islame veçanërisht ka qenë, por edhe sot është, i goditur nga qëllimet mashtruese, drejtpërdrejt nga sllavo-ortodoksizmi dhe tërthorazi nga evro-katolicizmi. Duke e shekullarizuar e ateizuar dhe duke ia degraduar kodekset fetare (islame) etike, shqiptarët qenë objekt i ndikimeve më të paskrupullta. Ata që rezistuan, në mënyrë të pashmangshme përfundonin si elemente reaksionare, antipopullore, si kleronacionalistë, fundamentalistë, tradhtarë të kombit etj. Një pjese tjetër i është ofruar ideologji e veçantë, religjioni i sportit dhe zbavitja e tipit kafeterik. Në të dy rastet është synuar, dhe mjaft është arritur, thyerja e moralit të tyre fetar (elementi integrues i popullit shqiptar) dhe me (pa)vetëdije, kjo masë e manipuluar dhe e indoktrinuar, luan vallen e daullxhiut. Mirëpo, kur pjesa më e vetëdijshme e popullit filloi të kuptojë se ky edukim e arsimim na shpie o në sllavo-ortodoksizëm o në evro-katolicizëm, me çka po e humb lirinë e besimit, identitetin nacional, gjuhën, arsimimin në gjuhën vetjake e të tjera, kur filloi të rezistojë e të shprehë pakënaqësinë e vet, atëherë tërë shtypi ortodoks serb, por edhe thuajse të gjitha mediumet shqiptare në Kosovë nën ndikimin evrokatolik, filluan propagandën e rreptë kundër popullit shqiptar, të mësuar nga përvoja botërore e duke u paraqitur servilë para mediumeve botërore, për të na shpallur popull agresiv, militant, aziatik e të ngjashme. Përgjigjet lidhur me këtë problematikë janë dhënë në kaptina të tjera, ndaj nuk do të ndalemi gjerësisht, përpos në disa të dhëna historike e kulturore me rëndësi. 

Nga shekulli XV e këndej, muslimanët në Ballkan (kryesisht shqiptarët e boshnjakët) kanë qenë shumicë, që do ta dëshmojnë edhe të dhënat historike. Sikur të ishin militantë, e në përhapjen e fesë të përdorej dhuna, për disa shekuj nuk do të mbetej kristian në këto anë. Në anën tjetër, nga militantizmi kristian në Beograd, nga 270 xhami e 12 mesxhide sot kemi vetëm një, në Smederevë nga 24 xhami sot skemi asnjë, në Osjek nga 66 xhami sot skemi asnjë, në Herceg Novi nga 46 xhami sot skemi asnjë, në Krushevc nga 9 xhami sot skemi asnjë, në Mitrovicë të Sremit nga 18 xhami sot skemi asnjë, në Çaçak nga 7 xhami sot skemi asnjë, në Valjevë nga 10 xhami sot skemi asnjë, në Prizren nga 29 xhami sot i kemi vetëm 20 të kohës osmane. Edhe fundshekulli XX karakterizohet me gjenocid fetar. Në Bosnjë gjatë luftës 3-4 vjeçare janë rrënuar mbi 800 objekte fetare, madje shumica në qendrat që lufta nuk i ka përfshirë. Të gjitha këto dëftojnë se shqiptarët, me shumicë dërrmuese pjesëtarë të Fesë islame, nuk janë agresorë, por popull që dëshiron lirinë fetare e kombëtare, gjuhën, punën, është popull që i do popujt tjerë dhe kulturat tjera. Ai nuk është për politikë agresive, por për paqe me popujt, kulturat e civilizimet tjera. I edukuar nga Islami, populli shqiptar "lirinë nuk e kupton vetëm të mund të themi: Jo!, por lirinë e kupton si forcë për kreacion", siç e thotë këtë R. Garodi. 

Të pakënaqur me faktin se Islami popullin shqiptar e ka integruar dhe ruajtur nga asimilimi, nga sulmi i organizuar, bota kristiane bën akuza të paqena dhe angazhimin çlirimtar e quan terrorizëm. Është mjerim i mendjes që disa intelektualë shqiptarë dhe disa klerikë katolikë shqiptarë pa ia nda çojnë ujë në mullirin antishqiptar, duke kërkuar me ngulm që rishtazi "të përcaktohemi" e të konvertohemi në fenë e gjoja stërgjyshërve tanë, në fenë e kryqëzatave, në fenë e inkuizicionit, në fenë e kolonializmit dhe neokolonializmit, në mënyrë që ti sendërtojmë synimet kombëtare. Të tillët harrojnë se Evropa e "civilizuar" i shfrytëzon shërbimet tona, por di ta dallojë hipokrizinë e konvertitëve interesxhinj e pakurrizorë. 

Në anën tjetër, shqiptarët muslimanë do tua shtrojnë pyetjen atyre që po i grishin në Katolicizëm, ashtu siç e pyeti dijetari e reformatori Xh. Afganiu sulltanin Abdulhamidin, kur ky i frikësuar nga idetë reformiste të tij, i sugjeroi Xh. Afganiut që të shkojë për ca kohë e ta "përhap Islamin në Lindjen e Largët, sepse ata po dëftojnë simpati për ta pranuar Islamin, e ti me zotësinë tënde do të ndihmoje mjaft". Xh. Afganiu këtij sugjerimi tendencioz iu përgjigj në mënyrë lakonike se do të shkonte, por së pari ata do ta pyesnin se çfarë Islami dëshiron tu predikojë atyre: Islamin burimor apo atë të pranishëm në Turqi! Nëse na predikon Islamin burimor, do të thoshin ata, atëherë së pari atë predikoja bashkëfetarëve tu, e nëse na predikon Islamin e pranishëm në Turqi, për të skemi nevojë." Prandaj, nëse vëllezërit biologjikë na grishin neve në Katolicizmin burimor, atëherë atë së pari le tua predikojnë bashkëfetarëve të vet, e nëse na grishin në Katolicizmin e pranishëm aktual, i falënderojmë nga zemra, sepse kaherë kemi hyrë në moshën madhore dhe nuk kemi nevojë të kthehemi në paganizëm, në fenë e kryqëzatave e inkuizicionit, kolonializmit e neokolonializmit, histori kjo nga e cila do të duhej të skuqemi të gjithë! 

Po ashtu, mos të harrojmë se liderët e sotëm botërorë fare nuk dallojnë nga Xhingiz-kani, pos në atë se Xhingiz-kani sinqerisht thoshte se ka ardhur të vrasë, kurse liderët e sotëm "të qytetëruar" pohojnë se përpiqen të lidhin paqe e të ndihmojnë të varfërit e të dobëtit, kurse rrena, torturimi e vrasja sot kanë intensitet më të madh se kurdoherë më parë. 

Në përmbyllje mund të themi se Islami kudo në botë, në të shumtën e rasteve në periudhat e okupacionit dhe të robërisë, ka qenë mishërim i qëndresës dhe aktivitetit shpirtëror, kulturor e nacional. Evroperëndimit nuk i ka pëlqyer kjo, ndaj ka zhvilluar aktivitet të dendur propagandistik, politik, ekonomik e kulturor, në esencë "racist", për ta penguar mësimin islam në përhapjen e tij. 

Popullit shqiptar i mbetet që në bazë të autoktonitetit të vet, në bazë të traditës së vet islame si shumicë dhe kristiane si pakicë, në bazë të vlerave të veta autentike, islame dhe kristiane, ti imponohet faktorit ndërkombëtar për njohje e bashkëpunim të ndërsjellë, kryesisht me forcat vetjake. 

Porosinë e All-llahut xh.sh. në Kuran duhet patur parasysh: 

"O ju që besuat! Kush largohet prej jush nga feja e vet (i bën dëm vetes) ska dyshim se All-llahu do të sjellë një popull që Ai e do atë (popull), dhe ata e duan Atë (Zotin)..." (el-Maide, 54). 



LITERATURA 

1. "Argumenti" - ~asopis za dru{tvenu teoriju i praksu, br. 2/1982, Rijeka. 
2. ^elebija, Evlija, "Putopis po jugoslovenskim zemljama", bot. II, Sarajevo, 1979. 

3. "Dituria islame" - mujore fetare kulturore-shkencore, 83/96; 86/96, Prishtinë. 

4. Fanoni, Franc, "Të mallkuarit e botës", Prishtinë, 1984. 

5. Frashëri Sami, "Vepra VII (Kamus al-Alam)", Prishtinë, 1987. 

6. Garodi, Ro`e, "@ivi islam", Sarajevo, 1990. 

7. El-Hufi, A. M., "Toleranca islame", Prishtinë, 1996. 

8. "Islamska misao" - ~asopis za islamsku teoriju i praksu, br. 56/84, Sarajevo. 

9. Kalaji}, Drago{, "Smak sveta", Beograd, 1979. 

10. ****}, Enes (prire|iva~), "Kuran u savremenom dobu", Sarajevo, 1990. 

11. Kurani me përkthim e komentim, nga H. Sherif Ahmeti, Medine, 1413 h. 

12. Muhammed, M.S., "Kurani dënon diskriminimin racor", Shkup, 1993. 

13. "Perla" - revistë shkencore-kulturore tremujore, 1/1996, Tiranë. 

14. Rizaj, Skënder, "Kosova gjatë shekujve XV, XVI dhe XVII", Prishtinë, 1985. 

15. Spengler, Osvald, "Propast Zapada", I-IV, botimi dytë, Beograd, 1988. 

16. Sheriati, Ali, "Njeriu dhe Islami", Tetovë, 1993/1414. 

17. Shkrimi shenjt, në përkthim të Simon Filipaj, Ferizaj, 1994. 

18. Tërnava, Muhamet, "Popullsia e Kosovës gjatë shekujve XIV-XVI", Prishtinë, 1995. 

19. D`ait, Hi{am, "Evropa i Islam", bot. II i plotësuar, Sarajevo, 1985

----------


## Klevis2000

Paragjykimet evroperëndimore e shqiptare ndaj Islamit gjatë historisë
Moto: 
"O ju që keni besuar, nëse ndonjë i pandërgjegjshëm ju sjell ndonjë lajm, ju shqyrtojeni mirë, ashtu që të mos e goditni ndonjë popull pa e ditur realitetin, e pastaj të pendoheni për atë që keni bërë." (el-Huxhurat, 6).

HYRJE 
Rizgjimi i muslimanëve në botë gjatë shekullit të fundit, e në trojet shqiptare gjatë dy dekadave të fundit, sërish nxori në sipërfaqe shumë çështje me rëndësi të madhe religjioze, kulturore, politike, nacionale e të tjera. Shumë kritere të deritashme dhe shumë botëkuptime e pikëpamje të pranishme, sërish u vunë në pyetje. Kallëpet aktuale materialiste evroperëndimore disaqindvjeçare dhe ato materialiste ateiste e ortodokse sllave, filluan të lëkunden. Shkenca ideologjikisht e ngjyrosur u vu në pyetje para shkencës së mirëfilltë e objektive. 

Literatura e deritashme, në të gjitha fushat, Islamin kryesisht e paraqet çfarë sështë: fe regresive, violente, fanatike, intolerante, aziatike, fe e pasioneve, e errësirës, fe e padijes dhe një varg "epitetesh" në frymën e këtyre të parave. Në këtë pikëpamje nuk dallojnë literatura evroperëndimore, pravosllave svetisaviane, as shqiptare katolike e ortodokse, por as ajo laike prokristiane. Mirëpo, ndryshe nga disa qendra të tjera ballkanike, të cilat në prezentimin objektiv të Islamit kanë ecur para, në Kosovë, Islami në të gjitha segmentet e tij, lëre që nuk është studiuar objektivisht, por është injoruar tërësisht. Si rezultat i kësaj gjendjeje nuk kemi as një të vetmen vepër për cilindo segment të Islamit. Atë e hasim nëpër librat shkollorë në rolin e "gogolit", të fajtorit kujdestar për të gjitha të bëmet e zhbëmet shqiptare: Islami është fajtor për amonolitizmin fetar të shqiptarëve, është fajtor për prapambetjen e shqiptarëve, është fajtor për dështimet politike shqiptare, për mosshkollimin e femrave e të ngjashme. Nëse i lexojmë librat shkollorë të historisë, do të ndeshemi me një gjendje frapante: Islamit i jepet hapësirë e vogël dhe atë në kontekstin negativ. Nëse e lexojmë "Historinë e letërsisë shqiptare" do të ndeshemi me konstatime fare të paqëndrueshme shkencërisht dhe historikisht. Nëse e lexojmë librin për artin, do të shohim që prej rreth 200 faqeve të librit, "artit islam" i kushtohen vetëm 3-4 faqe. Pjesa dërrmuese e librit i kushtohet artit evrokristian, ndonëse realiteti historik e hapësinor shqiptar, e veçanërisht ai kosovar, dëfton të kundërtën. Shembuj të tillë ka në të gjitha fushat. Për Islamin mungojnë të dhënat objektive, kurse nga paraqitjet e këtilla mund të formohet një bindje e gjymtë, e deformuar dhe e paperspektivë. Këtë gjendje e ka vërejtur edhe shkencëtari i njohur shqiptar, i ndjeri Hasan Kaleshi qysh para dy dekadash, kur pohon: "Mund të thuhet se shqiptarët janë të vetmit që nuk i kanë kushtuar kurrfarë rëndësie këtij aspekti..., edhe pse roli i shqiptarëve është më i madh se i shumë popujve ballkanikë, me dallim që ata i kanë studiuar shkrimtarët e tyre, e ndër ne kjo punë merret me nënçmim, të mos themi me përbuzje... Le që boshnjakët janë shumë përpara në studime, por madje edhe serbët edhe maqedonasit." 

Këtë gjendje e vrojton edhe shkencëtari bashkëkohës G. Shpuza kur pohon se: "Në të hulumtuarit e mendimit politik, shoqëror dhe iluminist vërehet një njëanshmëri mjaft e theksuar. Vihet në pah me plot të drejtë orientimi i tyre nga qytetërimi më i përparuar i kohës, drejt qytetërimit perëndimor. Por ky orientim sikur absolutizohet dhe paraqitet gati-gati si një mohim i qytetërimeve të tjera, qytetërimeve lindore të hershme dhe të sotshme; në rastin tonë, të qytetërimit islam." 

Qëllimi ynë në këtë punim është që ti analizojmë vetëm disa raste nga tradita evroperëndimore dhe shqiptare. Me këtë rast nuk kemi për qëllim ti analizojmë të gjitha fushat, as madje një fushë të caktuar, por vetëm disa raste veç e veç, të shkëputura, duke tërhequr vërejtjen për tendenciozitetin dhe destruktivitetin e gjendjes së tillë si për shqiptarët si popull, ashtu edhe për shkencën dhe mendimin në përgjithësi si vlerë.

----------


## Klevis2000

GJENEZA E PARAGJYKIMEVE EVROPERËNDIMORE DHE MANIFESTIMI I TYRE GJATË HISTORISË 

Shpallja e Kuranit Muhammedit a.s. paraqet fundin e ciklit të shpalljes - mëshirës së All-llahut ndaj njerëzve, dhe nuk paraqet risi kundrejt shpalljeve paraprake. Kurani pranon pejgamberët e mëparshëm, pranon burimin hyjnor të librave qiellorë, por njëkohësisht i përmirëson shtresimet njerëzore historike në to dhe i plotëson. Me këtë hap All-llahu xh.sh. nga organizimi grupor  fisnor, njerëzinë e ngriti në shkallën superiore, ku më nuk flitet për "Bijtë Izraelitë", persianët, për arabët e popuj tjerë, ku më nuk flitet për popuj të zgjedhur, për raca të zgjedhura, më fisnike, por flitet për njerëzinë, për besimtarët, për mosbesimtarët, për të devotshmit dhe për kriminelët. Përkatësisht, Islami hoqi dorë nga standardet e deriatëhershme primitive të njerëzisë për komunikim e bashkëpunim dhe vuri rregulla të reja: njeriun e ngriti në pozitë dinjitoze, kurse çdo gjë nga bota e krijuar e vuri në shërbim të tij. 

Në këtë mënyrë, gjatë një shekulli pas daljes së Islamit në skenën historike, muslimanët shtriheshin prej bregut të Oqeanit Atlantik deri te kufijtë e Kinës, që, siç e thotë këtë F. Hiti, ishte kjo "mbretëri më e madhe se ajo romake, kur ajo ishte në kulmin e saj." Gjatë kësaj periudhe muslimanët, duke iu falënderuar natyrës së tyre jorrënuese, jonënçmuese e jo të mbyllur, por në thelb integruese, të hapur ndaj të gjithëve e për të gjithë, e mbi të gjitha të sinqertë e humanë, kanë "asimiluar në fenë e vet, në gjuhën e vet, e madje edhe në tipin e vet fizik më shumë të huaj se cilado racë tjetër para dhe pas saj, duke mos e përjashtuar atë helene, romake, anglosaksone ose ruse." 

F. Hiti më tej thotë se "arabët nuk ngritën vetëm perandori, por ndërtuan edhe kulturë..., dhe më vonë kanë ndërmjetësuar në Evropën mesjetare, rezultati përfundimtar i së cilës ka qenë zgjimi i botës perëndimore dhe hyrja e tyre në rrugën e renesansës së re..." Koha kur "Evropa barbare ende gjendej në fazën e inkubacionit, e çarmatosur dhe e dobët", "civilizimi islam ishte i llojllojshëm, i krijuar nga ndikime të shumta, multiform, evolutiv, por besnik frymës së Shpalljes e cila e ka nisur", i cili u "lind nga fitorja, por edhe nga liria që erdhi me të", e për të cilin Hegeli ka thënë se "kurrë entuziazmi i tillë nuk ka kryer vepra më të mëdha." 

Në kuptimin e këtyre veprave të mëdha, në krijimin e kësaj sinteze të suksesshme në planin e përgjithshëm, "kanë marrë pjesë më së pari bregu jugor i Mesdheut, e pastaj edhe ai verior, kurse bilancit të saj i përkasin kontributet e filozofëve grekë, shpallja hebraike, kristiane dhe islame, punimet e etërve të Kishës lindore dhe më pas perëndimore, kontributi i filozofëve dhe teologëve arabo-islamë etj." 

Se si e arriti këtë sukses Islami, janë dhënë mendime nga më të ndryshmet. Disa nga këto mendime i kemi analizuar edhe ne në shkrimet tona, por në këtë rast dëshirojmë të theksojmë një metodë të shpërfillur nga mendimtarët botërorë, por edhe nga ata të proveniencës muslimane, e në të cilën jep shenjë me të drejtë mendimtari e sociologu iranian A. Sheriati. 

Islami, si arabëve ashtu edhe joarabëve, nuk u është ofruar me metodën e konservatorizmit që përpiqet ta ruajë traditën me çdo kusht, sepse i duket sikur ti ndahen rrënjët nga trungu i drurit, as me metodën revolucioniste, sipas së cilës duhet eliminuar të githa llojet e trashëguara nga e kaluara, me çrast shoqëria stagnon, karakterizohet me fanatizëm, e madje as me metodën reformiste, e cila aplikon ndryshimin gradual të traditës, të kushteve shoqërore, sepse me këtë metodë paraqiten dukuri negative reaksionare, nga brenda dhe nga jashtë, gjatë periudhës së gjatë të kësaj metode, të cilat forca ndalojnë apo shkatërrojnë nismat dhe reformat pozitive. Islami në vend të këtyre metodave të përmendura më sipër ofron metodën e Muhammedit a.s.. Kjo metodë përbëhet prej fjalëve të tij që i ka thënë, ligjeve që i ka miratuar, sjelljes së tij personale dhe rekomandimeve të tij. I Dërguari ruan formën, thesarin e traditave që ka rrënjët e veta në shoqëri, nga gjenerata në gjeneratë, por ai ndryshon përbërjen, shpirtin, qëllimin dhe përdorimin praktik të kësaj tradite në mënyrë revolucionare, kategorike dhe imediate. Me këtë metodë nuk pranohet asnjë pikë e dobët nga tri metodat e para, kurse pranohen të gjitha pikat pozitive të tyre. Për shembull, në periudhën paraislame ekzistonte zakoni i larjes së tërësishme të trupit, që njëkohësisht paraqiste edhe besim edhe besëtytni. Arabët paraislamikë kanë besuar se kur njeriu ka marrëdhënie seksuale, atëherë ai apo ajo mëshirohen në xhinn dhe se në këtë mënyrë trupat e tyre do të bëhen të papastër. Derisa nuk do të mund të gjenin ujë që ta lanin tërë trupin, nuk do të mund të liroheshin nga xhinni. Shembullin e dytë e kemi me haxhxhin në Mekke. Para Islamit haxhxhi ka qenë zakon i arabëve dhe mënyrë e lavduar e idhujtarisë, që njëherit i sillte edhe dobi ekonomike fisit Kurejsh. Këtë status, pak a shumë, e kishte që nga koha e Ibrahimit dhe Ismailit a.s.. Muhammedi a.s., pasi e pranoi misionin pejgamberik, e përvetësoi haxhxhin nga fiset idhujtare dhe e shndërroi atë në një zakon krejt tjetër. Populli arab nuk përjetoi as dhembjen as ndarjen, sepse formën e jashtme e ruajti, por e ndryshoi përbërjen, cilësinë. 

Kjo është ajo metoda e Muhammedit a.s. nëpërmjet së cilës individi mund ti arrijë qëllimet revolucionare pa i bartur në mënyrë të dhunshme të gjitha konkluzionet dhe zakonet e revolucionit, dhe pa u kundërshtuar bazave të fesë dhe vlerave të vjetra shoqërore. 

Shembulli i Muhammedit a.s. nuk është ai i Ibni Sinasë, i cili është gjeni, filozof e shkencëtar, i cili aq shumë e nderoi shkencën dhe filozofinë, mirëpo, kur u ballafaqua me shoqërinë, në vend që ti kundërvihet fatit të njerëzimit dhe shoqërisë së tij, ai u shërbeu forcave ekzistuese në shoqëri. 

Shembulli i Muhammedit a.s. nuk është as ai i Hallaxhit, i cili bredhte rrugëve të Bagdadit duke uluritur: "Më mori rebelimi. Liromëni nga zjarri që digjet në mua. Unë nuk jam asgjë. Unë jam All-llahu", që d.m.th. "Unë nuk jam unë dhe çdo gjë që ekziston është All-llahu"! Çfarë do të ndodhte sikur të gjithë muslimanët të vepronin sikur ai? 

Po ashtu, Muhammedi a.s. nuk bën pjesë në grupin e individualistëve të cilët besojnë se shoqërinë e ndërrojnë personalitetet e mëdha, por as në grupin e elitistëve, të cilët besojnë se në fillim paraqitet personaliteti që pastaj ndiqet nga njerëzit e veçantë, gjenitë dhe njerëzit e shquar, duke formuar grupin. Muhammedi a.s. është vetëm përgjegjës për kuptimin e Shpalljes, është zëdhënës i lajmeve të rrugës së All-llahut, tregues i rrugës, por jo përgjegjës për përparimin në të. Nga njerëzit varet se a do ta zgjedhin atë shkollë apo jo. Kjo karakteristikë e bën Islamin të jetë shkolla e parë shoqërore e të menduarit, shkolla e parë që njerëzit i konsideron faktorë themelorë dhe fundamentalë të shoqërisë dhe historisë. Shkolla islame nuk është nga ato shkolla që u flasin të diturve dhe intelektualëve, të shquarve apo një grupi të zgjedhur, një grupi apo race superiore, apo mbinjeriut, ajo nuk njeh grupe të privilegjuara. 

Me të drejtë mund të shtrohet pyetja: Prej nga burojnë paragjykimet evroperëndimore, nëse, siç e elaboruam shkurtimisht, Islami nuk është rrënues, përbuzës dhe ekskluziv e as ekskomunikues ndaj të tjerëve, nëse Islami judeokristianët i pranon si realitet, kurse librat dhe pejgamberët e tyre i çmon!? Vështirë është të ofrojmë përgjigje të plotë me një punim. Përgjigjja meritore do të kërkonte angazhim shumë më të madh nga një ekip ekspertësh të fushave të ndryshme, por, megjithatë, do të përpiqemi të japim disa orientime që do të shërbenin si bazë solide për një punë më serioze. Andaj, gjenezën e problemit nuk duhet kërkuar në një burim, apo në një periudhë kohore. Problemi është kompleks, shumëdimensional dhe kërkon qasje konstruktive në shumë rrafshe. 

Rrafshi i parë ku duhet kërkuar shkakun e krijimit të botëkuptimeve paragjykuese e tendencioze të evroperëndimit ndaj Islamit, duhet kërkuar në vetë natyrën e Judeo-kristianizmit, që d.m.th., në Bibël, e cila pranon qartë superioritetin e hebrenjve ndaj popujve tjerë. Tradita hebraike që, pas Ezuas dhe Nehemiut, karakterizohet me teorinë racore mbi popullin e zgjedhur, ka ndikuar që edhe Kisha kristiane e ka konsideruar veten trashëgimtare të asaj zgjedhshmërie: "Ju jeni racë e zgjedhur... popull i shenjtë" (Letra e parë e Pjetrit, II, 9). Superioritetin e tyre hebrenjtë e shohin edhe në atë se ata "ndalojnë kamatën ndërmjet të vetëve, por e lejojnë me të huajt, duke pretenduar se ata nuk kanë ndonjë obligim ndaj atij populli injorant." Përkatësisht, hebraikët lejojnë skllavërimin e të tjerëve, por jo edhe skllavërimin e racës së vet. Ky superioritet i tyre zinte fill edhe në trashëgiminë e lashtë letrare, në krenarinë nacionale dhe kulturore të tyre. Si konsekuencë e gjithë kësaj, ata çdo paraqitje hyjnore, çdo intervenim hyjnor në botën fenomenale pas Teuratit (Torës) e konsideronin si falsifikim të traditës biblike, ndaj, edhe pse Isai (Jezusi) ishte i tyre, ata nuk e pranuan atë për të dërguar të Zotit pas Musait (Mojsiut). Ngjashëm ndodhi edhe me Muhammedin a.s., pejgamberinë e të cilit nuk e njohën as Hebraizmi, as Kristianizmi, ndonëse në "Deuteronomia" 18:18, Zoti i tha Mojsiut: "Prej vëllezërve të tyre (prej ismailitëve, N.I.) do të dalë një Profet i cili do të jetë si ti (Mojsi) dhe në gojën e tij unë do të vë fjalët e mia, e ai do tua transmetojë atyre urdhrat e këshillat e mia." 

Moment tjetër me rëndësi është të njihet realiteti se dalja në skenë e Islamit si forcë konkurruese, si Judaizmin ashtu edhe Kristianizmin, e bëri të vijë në shprehje natyra e tyre përçmuese dhe përjashtuese, ndonëse judeokristianët, si atëherë ashtu edhe tash, me bollëk proklamojnë mesazhet e dashurisë. Në Ungjillin e Llukës thuhet: "... E kush më pranon mua, e pranon atë që më dërgoi mua..." (Luka, 9:48), ose: "... E kush më përbuzë mua, e përbuzë atë që më dërgoi mua". (Luka, 10:16). 

Ata që mbesin jashtë Kishës, d.m.th. edhe muslimanët, nga dita në ditë do të ekspozohen para sprovave të intolerancës dhe dhunës, sepse Ungjillli thotë: "Kush nuk është me mua, është kundër meje, dhe kush nuk mbledh me mua, shkapërderdh." (Mateu, 12:30). 

Në mbështetje të fjalëve biblike "... dhe detyroi të hyjnë..." (Luka, 14:15-24), Kisha ka konkluduar se udhëzimi mund të imponohet me dhunë dhe se Kisha ka të drejtë të bëjë presion e ta terrorizojë shpirtin njerëzor, e ndaj atyre që refuzojnë, ata të ndëshkohen me ekskomunikim ose të digjen në zjarr. 

Përkundër këtyre thënieve jotolerante e madje edhe kanosëse dhe represive të teksteve biblike, disa kronika lindore nga shekulli VII na shpiejnë të kuptojmë drejt një qëndrimi afirmativ të Islamit nga ana e kristianëve. Madje, kristianët monofizitë të Lindjes me dëshirë e pranuan pushtetin politik të pushtuesit arab, sepse prej tij prisnin tolerancë më të madhe se sa prej vetë shtetit qendror kristian. Mirëpo, zhvillimi dhe zgjerimi i shpejtë i Islamit nxiti kthesë vendimtare në tre kontinente: në Azi, Afrikë dhe Evropë, dhe nga themeli lëkundi fuqitë më të mëdha të asaj kohe: Bizantin dhe Persinë dhe shtetet përreth, që nxiti urrejtje të madhe. Kisha, e cila nga rënia e Romës më 476 forcohej suksesivisht, në shekullin VIII në tërësi kishte absorbuar segmentet e tëra ushtarake, politike dhe administrative të Romës. Kisha në atë kohë zhvillonte formulën: në skenën politike mbretërit janë sovranë, por, njëkohësisht, ata duhet ta njohin autoritetin shpirtëror të Kishës. Pas shumë përpëlitjesh midis Kishës dhe autoriteteve profane evropiane, ajo u forcua dhe erdhi në pozicion ta marrë sundimin profan. Kështu, shekulli VIII e më vonë, karakterizohet me një njohje të vrazhdë të Islamit, sa madje Jean Damascenea në veprën e vet De Heresibus, Islamin ka tentuar ta identifikojë me një herezi arianite. Në anën tjetër, me kalimin e kohës, supremacioni papnor, përkatësisht Kristianizmi politik identifikohet me Perëndimin evropian, dëshiron të jetë organizëm politik, që, kjo është e qartë, ai më nuk është bashkësi e rëndomtë fetare. Pushtimet muslimane gjatë shekujve VIII-X në zonat periferike të Evropës: në Spanjë, Italinë Jugore, Galinë Jugore, janë konsideruar barbare dhe anarkike, duke i quajtur arabët grabitçarë, kriminelë etj. 

Ky botëkuptim që është moment i ri, niset nga tërbimi kundër Pejgamberit Muhammed a.s., i cili është shkaktari më i madh për pengimin e kryqimit të mbarë njerëzisë, i cili për predikim përdorte Kuranin, atë grumbull tregimesh, sipas tyre, të vjedhura nga Bibla e pastaj të shtrembëruara, i cili kishat i ka shndërruar në xhamia, d.m.th. në sinagoga djajsh. Kjo gjendje tërbimi do të kulmojë me luftërat kryqtare dhe me inkuizicionin kristian, të cilat do tju shkaktojnë aq shumë dëm muslimanëve saqë çdo kristian i ditëve të sodit do të duhej të turpërohej për veprimet e të parëve të tij. Burimet historike tregojnë se për një kohë të shkurtër, e për shkak të politikës restriktive, gjyqet inkuizitare kanë dënuar me vdekje në zjarr 30.000 njerëz. Janë mbytur e djegur shumë shkencëtarë e artistë, e që emrat e G. Galileut, Xh. Brunos e N. Kopernikut e shumë të tjerëve na flasin mjaft. 

Më herët theksuam se entitetet individuale kulturore, si ai evropian, arabik, islamik, levantik, hebraik etj., kanë një fundament të përbashkët - mesdhetar, që është themel i universalizmit të secilës nga kulturat e cekura, mirëpo për shkak të raporteve të prishura ndërmjet Botës islame dhe Evropës, në shekullin XIII - XIV ky themel universal i përbashkët filloi të dobësohet kështu që elementet integruese universale filluan të bien në harresë dhe njëri-tjetrin ta shohin si kundërshtarë e jo si aleatë të vlerave universale. Si rezultat të kësaj gjendjeje kemi dy komplekse psikologjike, kompleksin evropian të "superioritetit" - të gjitha meritat i përshkruhen Evropës, dhe kompleksin islam të "inferioritetit", të izolimit dhe të ndarjes nga ky prosperitet universal, që te muslimanët ka zgjuar rezistencën refleksive kundrejt universalitetit. Kjo harresë ka shtrembëruar vetëdijen kulturore në të dy anët. Njëra-tjetrën nuk e njohin dhe nuk mendojnë se duhet të njihen. 

Në shekullin XVI e më vonë, polemikat drejtuar Islamit nuk janë më aq intensive. Në planin politik, Islami u identifikua me Perandorinë Osmane, karakteristikë kjo që do të vërehet se është infiltruar edhe ndër kristianët shqiptarë që nga shekuli XVI, XVII, e deri në ditët tona, duke i identifikuar muslimanët shqiptarë me turqit. Përkundër ndjenjës së tyre se Islami si religjion duhet të flaket nga rrjedha shpirtërore qendrore e njerëzisë sepse ai është simbol i fanatizmit, në planin dituror, megjithatë shihen përpjekjet që të njihet Islami. Këtë dukuri D. Buçan e vrojton shkëlqyeshëm dhe konfirmon se përkundër luftërave të përgjakshme, "elita intelektuale e ka njohur njëra-tjetrën". Kësaj njohjeje, mbase, i ka ndihmuar edhe fakti se Mesdheu ka qenë qendër e botës, dhe Evropa vetëm nëpërmjet Islamit ka mundur të vijë në kontakt me pjesën e mbetur të botës. Islami në Mesdhe nuk ishte vetëm forca prijatare ushtarake dhe kundërshtar ideologjik, por edhe shembull filozofik dhe shkencor. Islami thelbësisht ka marrë pjesë në inicimin e të gjitha aspekteve të universalizmit, që nga ai filozofik e deri te ai shkencor. 

Shekulli XVIII e pas, karakterizohet me riaktivizimin e arsenalit mesjetar kristian ndaj Islamit. Karakterizohet edhe me evrocentrizmin e fuqishëm si ndër kristianët e majtë ashtu edhe ndër kristianët e djathtë, me theks të veçantë që majtistët mundohen tia injorojnë Islamit dimensionet e pastra moderne, domenin e brendshëm kulturor fuqishëm të lidhur për të kaluarën. Imperializmi perëndimor dhe kreatura e tij, orientalizmi perëndimor, Islamin e kanë paraqitur si "religjion fanatik, të errët, që ithtarët e vet i edukon në besimin e ngushtë, dogmatik, i cili është armiqësisht i disponuar ndaj lirisë së mendimit dhe zhvillimit të lirë të ideve". 

Pa intencë që të lëshohemi në hollësi, do ti theksojmë e interpretojmë disa dijetarë, përkatësisht disa ndodhi, nga të cilat në mënyrë mjaft plastike do të sheshohet pozita e Islamit dhe muslimanëve kundrejt / nën Perëndimin kolonialist. Ernest Renani, njëri ndër antropologët shpirtërorë dhe moralë më të mëdhenj të botës, në Sorbonë të Francës, në mars të vitit 1883, me titullin "Islami dhe shkenca" konfirmoi se Islami frenon zhvillimin e mendimit njerëzor. Pakuptimësitë e tij mund të shihen edhe në pohimin vijues se "raca shpirtërore e njeriut është raca Veriore dhe Perëndimore", me çka E. Renani paraqet frymën raciste në kontinuitet nga tradita biblike judeisto-kristiane e greko-romake "mbi popullin e zgjedhur", por edhe njëherit shërben si "mësues" për brezat e ardhshëm. 

Filozofi i njohur perëndimor, Volteri, në veprën e vet "Muhammedi dhe fanatizmi" pat shprehur gjykim nënçmues, madje armiqësor ndaj Islamit. Më vonë, në "Ese mbi traditat", toni i tij është më i nuancuar e më i kthjellët, ndonëse sërish i ashpër. Volteri qartë pohon se Islami i ka zgjedhur si simbol fanatizmin, antihumanizmin dhe dëshirën për pushtet. Ai për Jezusin pohon se është i mirë, por kristianët janë bërë jotolerantë, derisa për muslimanët thotë se janë tolerantë, edhe përkundër "pejgamberit të keq". Lidhur me këto qëndrime të Volterit, Napoleoni pat pohuar se "Volteri këtu e ka tradhtuar historinë dhe zemrën njerëzore." 

Edhe Vollni nuk është larg Volterit. Ai pohon se "Muhammedi arriti të formojë një mbretëri politike dhe teologjike, në dëm të mëkëmbësve të Mojsiut dhe Krishtit." Më tej ai pohon se Muhammedi si personalitet ambicioz, ia ka nënshtruar religjionin "planeve të tij për sundim dhe pikëpamjeve të veta profane." Më korrekt në raport me Islamin nuk është as Shatobriani (Chateaubriand), kur pohon se "Islami mbetet barbarizëm i organizuar, i humanizuar me religjion, me gjuhën universale njerëzore." 

Lamartini, pak a shumë, dallon nga të tjerët dhe ka mendime më pak të ngarkuara nga tradita evrokristiane. Ai ka pranuar autenticitetin e Shpalljes dhe e ka kuptuar dimensionin e dyfishtë të Kuranit, universal dhe specifik. "Ndonëse afirmon njëfarë superioriteti të religjionit kristian në raport me atë islam, megjithatë, në perspektivën historike të religjioneve, është e qartë se Islami është religjion më i zhvilluar se Kristianizmi, sepse vjen në epokën e mëvonshme të zhvillimit të monoteizmit: është më abstrakt, më i pastër dhe më racional." Lamartini e përshkruan Islamin si "teizëm praktik dhe kontemplativ. Nuk konvertohen njerëzit e tillë: shkohet nga dogma jo e zakonshme kah dogma e thjeshtë; nuk mund të shkohet nga dogma e thjeshtë kah ajo jo e zakonshme..." Duke iu përgjigjur Vinjit (Vigny-t), i cili Islamin e përkufizon si "Kristianizëm të bastarduar", pohon se Islami është "Kristianizmi i pastruar", por përkundër të gjitha këtyre, e rekomandon kolonializmin. 

Pikëpamjet e shekullit XX në Evropë mbi Islamin, kryesisht janë kontinuitet i vizionit mesjetar të Islamit. Lidhur me këtë, F. Hiti pohon se "gjurmë të asaj paraqitjeje ka edhe sot shumë." 

Goldziheri Islamin në fillim e sheh si "revolucion moral, por në fazën medinase Islami u bë religjion luftarak". Ai pohon se "humanizmit fisnor, muruvve, Islami ia kundërvuri idealin fetar - dinin, në dimensionet më të gjera. Me këto, sipas tij, Islami ka kryer njëfarë shekullarizmi të fesë." Ngjashëm mendon edhe Snouck - Hurgronje kur pohon se Islami ka "hyrë në botë si religjion politik dhe domethënien e vet universale ia ka borxh atij unifikimi të dy faktorëve në parim të paunifikuar." Kurse Levi - Strauss në mënyrë lucide ka vërejtur se "prosperiteti i Islamit në kohën e tij dhe rënia e tij kanë përcaktuar vrazhdësinë e tij të ardhshme, sikur që revolucionariteti shpie drejt sprovimit të konservatorizmit, kurse ideja mbi përsosurinë bllokon çdo proces të përsosurisë së mëtejme." 

Nuk është intenca e këtij shkrimi që të shtrohen mendimet më të vrazhda, më blasfemuese ndaj Islamit, por me shtruarjen dhe analizimin e tyre, aq sa, të shihet thelbi i paragjykimeve në mendimet diversitive dhe shkollat heterogjene evropiane, dhe, siç thotë Sartri lidhur me veprën "Të mallkuarit e botës" të F. Fanonit, se po e lexojmë këtë libër kundër vetes "... të na tregojë se çkemi bërë prej tyre, për ta kuptuar se çkemi bërë prej vetes..., sepse Evropës po i kërcënohet rreziku i madh i shkatërrimit", sepse "dhuna koloniale nuk ka për qëllim vetëm ti mbajë në fre ata njerëz të robëruar, por ajo synon edhe ti dehumanizojë ata." "Asgjë nuk do të kursehet për ti zhdukur traditat e tyre, për ti zëvendësuar gjuhët e tyre me tonat, për ta shkatërruar kulturën e tyre pa ua dhënë tonën". "Meqë të tjerët bëhen njerëz kundër neve, del se ne jemi armiq të gjinisë njerëzore;... Vlerat tona të dashura i humbin krahët; po ti shikojmë për së afërmi, nuk do të gjejmë asnjë që të mos jetë e zhytur në gjak." 

Qysh në mesin e shekullit XIX, në vitin 1840, pat tërhequr vërejtjen Thomas Carlyle, autor i librit "Mbi heronjtë", duke thënë: "Do të ishte i kotë çdo mendim për këtë botë, po qe se pranojmë se qindra miliona njerëz jetojnë e vdesin në të për diçka që do të ishte mashtrim, sharlatanizëm dhe intrigë, për diçka që do të ishte e pavërtetë, sepse e pavërteta mund të ngadhënjejë për një çast, mirëpo vetëm e vërteta mund të ndezë botën ashtu si e ndezi Muhammedi. Sekreti i fuqisë dhe i përhapjes së Fesë islame, qëndron në vërtetësinë e saj hyjnore e jo në shpatë, në të cilën insistohej në Evropë si në "argumentin" kryesor kundër Islamit. Kjo nuk qëndron, nga arsye të thjeshta, sepse edhe Islami kur u lajmërua ishte zëri i një njeriu: një njeri i vetëm kundër të gjithë njerëzve. Që ai ta marrë shpatën dhe të përpiqet ta propagandojë fenë e tij me të, do të bënte shumë pak punë. Së pari duhet ta gjeni shpatën." 

Se paragjykimet nuk janë karakteristikë e Mesjetës dhe e kolonializmit, por edhe e modernizmit, dëfton e dhëna që na afron intelektuali i njohur botëror Rozhe Garodi, i cili thotë se: "Kur në Algjeri kam dëshiruar ti njohë traditat e lavdishme të kulturës dhe civilizimit arab, u ballafaqova me krimin e vërtetë të cilin kolonializmi e bëri kundër arsyes njerëzore." Në Algjeri, koloninë franceze të asaj kohe, pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, R. Garodi pohon se ka hasur në veprën "Pasqyrë e shkurtër e politikës islame" në të cilën gjendet përkufizimi vijues i shkencës arabe: "Shkenca arabe, e cila ka shkuar në pakthim, paraqet, në të vërtetë, vetëm fragmente të mendimtarëve grekë të cilat i kanë përkthyer jehudët në Mesjetë," që paraqet pasqyrë tejet të shrembër të realitetit. Madje, Rozhe Garodi pohon se në atë kohë "çdo tentim i ndriçimit të "kontributit historik të kulturës arabe" përmban në vete reagim ndaj politikës arsimore kolonialiste..." Pra, nga një anë Islami injorohet e vetëm pjesërisht prezentohet dhe atë në mënyrë të shtrembër. Fjala vjen, fëmijët që nga klasa e dytë dhe e tretë, indoktrinohen me mitin se popujt perëndimorë janë superiorë ndaj atyre lindorë. Bile edhe profesorët universitarë dhe mendimtarët e tjerë, në të gjitha fushat e universiteteve e arsyetojnë ndjenjën e superioritetit racor, ndonëse borgjezia perëndimore më së shpeshti arrin ta fshehë këtë racizëm duke i shumëfishuar nuancat e tij, gjë që ia bën të mundshme ta ruajë të paprekur proklamatën e saj për dinjitetin e madhërishëm njerëzor. Ky racizëm i tyre perfid ndaj zezakut dhe ndaj arabit është racizëm përbuzës, racizëm përçmues. Mendimtari iranian M. Asadi, botëkuptimin perëndimor se njeriu është burim i të gjitha forcave e fuqive, në epokën e humanizmit e të renesansës dhe pas saj, e sheh si përgatitje të terrenit për teoritë racore ose territoriale, e ndër më të zëshmit në këtë aspekt janë Gubino, Renani, Niçe e të tjerë. Mirëpo, për ilustrim do ta marrim një shembull konkret që ndodhi në Universitetin e Sorbonës, në shekullin XX, ku njëfarë M. D., e shkruan disertacionin me temën e qelizave të të zinjve përkundër atyre të të bardhëve. Një grup i profesorëve të njohur botërorë këtij farë M. D. ia ofroi titullin e duhur, pasi ai ka përdëftuar se qelizat e trurit në korteksin e njeriut të zi janë më të pakta ndaj atyre të të bardhit; ose, se kthesa e bishtit në qelizën e të ziut është më e shkurtër se ajo e të bardhit. 

Shembull tjetër të ndjenjave të sëmura kolektive e të përkrahura nga establishmenti udhëheqës kemi pikëpamjet e profesorit bashkëkohor Zigfrid, i cili thotë: "Zoti ka krijuar dy lloje racash në natyrë: shefin i cili duhet të udhëheqë, dhe punëtorin i cili duhet të dëgjojë. Cili është më i nevojshëm? Sigurisht, punëtori. Në çdo një mijë punëtorë ka dy deri në tre shefa. Kështu, Zoti e ka krijuar racën evropiane që është shefi dhe atë lindore, që është punëtori. Ja pse mesatarja e natalitetit në Lindje është 3-5% në vjet, kurse në Perëndim 1%". Prof. Zigfrid, po ashtu, thotë: "Ajo që e sheh dhe tenton ta injorosh në trotuar është ndonjë zotëri francez, një punëtor mesatar me flokë ngjyrë të çelur dhe me sy të kaltër, që lehtë mund të udhëheqë organizata të mëdha dhe zyra në Lindje. Por, po të shkosh në Lindje, do të gjeshë mendimtarë dhe personalitete të mëdha, të cilët janë të paaftë të udhëheqin një organizatë prej gjashtë vetash. Përse, për arsye se truri Perëndimor e krijon civilizimin dhe organizimin, kurse truri Lindor është sentimental, poetik dhe teozofik. Përveç asaj, një evropian është i aftë të punojë në një makinë dyzet vjet, e një lindor e prish atë për gjashtë muajt e parë, dhe pastaj vazhdon të punojë me këtë makinë të prishur njëzet vite të ardhshme." 

Nuk dëshirojmë ta komentojmë qëndrueshmërinë e pohimeve të akad. Zigfridit, për shkak të qartësisë së mjaftueshme, por, megjithatë, duhet shtruar pyetjen se paaftësia, qoftë biologjike, qoftë mendore e lindorit, a ishte e pranishme edhe atëherë kur ai (arabi, persiani, berberi, turku etj.), me shekuj ka ditur të udhëheq e ta organizojë botën, ti japë shpirt dhe jetë Evropës, tia mësojë asaj monoteizmin e mirëfilltë, moralin e pastër, shkencën dhe kulturën e dobishme, apo këtu është në pyetje "mosnjohja" e makinës dhe "korruptimi" i lindorit, e jo paaftësia kongenitale e të gjithëve jashtë Evropës!!! 

Është metodë e sprovuar se paragjykimet mund të kenë efekt nëse sistematikisht dhe këmbëngulësisht regjistrohen dhe theksueshëm përsëriten të gjitha shfaqjet negative, siç kemi rastet e sipërme, dhe nëse sistematikisht heshten gjërat dhe shfaqjet pozitive në të kaluarën dhe në të tanishmen islame. Shembullin vijues historik e kemi nga metoda e heshtjes së gjërave pozitive, përkatësisht kemi "komplotin e heshtjes". Psh. shumë historianë në paraqitjen e zhvillimit të matematikës nga Euklidi kalojnë direkt në fillimet e matematikës evropiane, duke kapërcyer si në shaka periudhën prej më se 1000 vjetëve. Lexuesi sipërfaqësor nuk e vëren këtë "kërcim fatal", por edhe nëse e vëren, nuk i jep rëndësi të veçantë, sepse qysh përpara është përgatitur një zbrazëtirë e a.q. Mesjetë. Është lëshuar fakti se matematikani musliman Ibn Ahmedi ka zbuluar zeron (në librin "Çelësat e shkencës"). Vepra e Muhammed ibn Musa "Llogaria e integrimit dhe barazimeve" u përkthye nga Gerard de Cremone në shekullin XII në gj. latine, që në Evropë shërbeu si tekst elementar deri në shekullin XVI. Abdullah El-Berani (sh. X) konsiderohet krijues i trigonometrisë moderne, etj. etj. 

Rastin tjetër e kemi të kohëve më të reja edhe atë në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, në njërin prej shteteve, sipas tyre dhe të verbuarve ndaj tyre, më të kulturuar e më të civilizuar në botën bashkëkohore, në shtetin Teksas. Se paragjykimet dhe diskriminimet fetare e nacionale nuk janë "relikte" për muzeume, na dëshmon fakti nga gjykata e Dallasit dhe nga gjyqtari Gaither. Ky gjyqtar, në këtë gjykatë të Dallasit, të shtetit Teksas të SHBA-ve, më datën 09.04.1994, familjes shqiptare të vendosur në këtë shtet, Sadri e Sebahate Krasniqit nga Kosova, i komunikoi: "Ndërgjegjja nuk më lejon që këta fëmijë ti kthehen nënës së tyre". Dy vjet më vonë, gjatë vitit 1996, gjyqtari Gaither deklaroi para televizionit se fëmijët e kanë më mirë në familjen e tashme të krishterë dhe do të ishte e dëmshme për fëmijët ti ktheheshin familjes muslimane, për arsye se familja e fëmijëve është muslimane", dhe e gjithë kjo për, gjoja, abuzim seksual të babait ndaj bijës së tij 4 vjeçare, proces ky i montuar dhe i dëshmuar si i montuar, kurse babai i liruar nga akuza pas hetimeve shumëmujore. Nga kjo ndodhi e ditëve tona shohim qartë se deri në çshkallë ka arritur verbëria evroperëndimore kristiane në paragjykimet e tyre ndaj muslimanëve në botë. Ndonëse elaboruam disa segmente të gjenezës së paragjykimeve, më duket mjaft sinjifikativ dhe i qëlluar pohimi i intelektualit boshnjak Ferid Muhiq, i cili në promovimin e paradokohshëm të librit të vet "Ne zaboravi Bosno", në xhaminë e Munihut, thotë: "Këtë që e bëmë tash (falja e namazit të drekës) është shkaku kryesor që nuk na duan... Mirëpo, të gjithë ata që i kundrojnë muslimanët se si përulen duke u falur dhe sipas saj e vlerësojnë karakterin e tyre, thellë janë në mashtrim. Pikërisht ai që i falet All-llahut xh.sh. nuk do ti përkulet askujt tjetër." 

Paragjykimet evroperëndimore janë të shumënumërta, andaj nuk mund ti numërojmë as për së afërmi, ndërsa shembujt e theksuar këtu shërbejnë vetëm si ilustrim se edhe në epokën e modernizmit dhe post-modernizmit ekzistojnë paragjykime të tipit mesjetar, e që kanë të bëjnë veçanërisht me strukturën e religjionit islam, me Islamin si, gjoja, religjion dhune, si religjion i sensibilitetit të shfrenuar, si religjion i gabueshëm. Përkatësisht, paragjykimet, në të shumtën, zënë fill në atë se Islami nuk është vetëm emërtim për religjionin, por edhe sinonim për shoqërinë që ka ndërtuar civilizim autokton e të veçantë. 

Me të drejtë princ Çarlsi vrojton duke pyetur e konstatuar se: "Është e çuditshme përse moskuptimet ndërmjet Islamit dhe Perëndimit duhet të vazhdojnë, kur ajo që i bashkon këto dy botë është shumë më e fuqishme se ajo që i ndanë: monoteizmi, përkohësia, përgjegjësia, bota tjetër, respekti ndaj diturisë, mëshira ndaj të varfërve, rëndësia e jetës familjare, respekti ndaj familjes." Sipas tij: "Moskuptimet paraqiten kur nuk ia arrijmë të çmojmë se si të tjerët e shohin botën, historinë e saj dhe rolet tona përkatëse në të". Më tej ai shton se: "Mënyra se si ne sot e shohim Islamin rezulton ta konsiderojmë si kanosje dhe rrezik, në Mesjetë si pushtues ushtarak, ndërsa në kohët më bashkëkohore si burim të mostolerimit, ekstremizmit dhe terrorizmit", ndonëse "Islami mesjetar ishte një religjion i tolerancës së jashtëzakonshme për kohën e vet që u lejonte hebrenjve dhe të krishterëve ti praktikojnë besimet e tyre të trashëguara, duke dhënë një shembull i cili fatkeqësisht për shumë shekuj me radhë nuk u kopjua në Perëndim." Mirëpo, aktualisht, më së shumti që i iriton perëndimorët është angazhimi dhe aktiviteti i muslimanëve që ta nxjerrin Islamin nga kuientizmi folklorik, ndërsa duke i sintetizuar politikën, kulturën dhe religjionin, nga shumë çështje që bien në sy, ne do ti shqyrtojmë vetëm dy: çështjen e nacionalizmit dhe çështjen e femrës.

----------


## Klevis2000

NACIONALJA DHE NACIONALIZMI 

Një nga çështjet që më së shumti zgjon polemika, madje edhe antagonizma ideologjike e shoqërore në raportet Islami  Perëndimi, është të perceptuarit e drejtë të çështjes nacionalja dhe nacionalizmi. Siç edhe kemi cekur në një shkrim tjetër, "nacionaliteti" është kualitet individual i njeriut, individual në raport me njerëzinë dhe individual në raport me njeriun. Vetëkonfirmimi i nacionalitetit mund të fitojë forma të nacionalizmit, d.m.th. të mbylljes, ekskluzivitetit, armiqësisë ndaj nacionaliteteve tjera. "Duke e parë rrezikun nga ky potencim, e majta ia kundërvuri internacionalizmin, që paraqet skajin tjetër të nacionalizmit. Mirëpo, siç vëren N. Bergjajevi, internacionalizmi është varfëri abstrakte; ai nuk është unitet konkret i njerëzisë, që ka në vete të gjitha shkallët e individualitetit nacional, por unitet abstrakt që mohon individualitetet nacionale". Për këtë arsye, në vend të internacionalizmit, "nacionalizmit duhet kundërvënë universalizmin", i cili fare nuk i mohon individualizmat nacionalë, por i përfshinë në unitetin konkret, sepse "nacionaliteti është vlerë pozitive që pasuron jetën e njerëzisë, që pa të paraqet abstraksion, kurse nacionalizmi është e keqe, vetëkonfirmim dhe përbuzje egoise, e madje edhe urrejtje ndaj popujve tjerë." Për ti neutralizuar synimet nacionale, drejt të cilave po shkojnë SHBA-të, e hapave të tyre edhe Evropa, N. Bergjajev propozon "federalizimin e popujve, mohimin e sovraniteteve të shteteve nacionale." 

Dhe, derisa shtetet evroperëndimore duan ta flakin nacionalizmin si botëkuptim nga mesi i tyre, ato në mënyrë të paskrupullt e shfrytëzojnë këtë sëmundje për realizimin e politikës së tyre perfide "përçaj e sundo". Në mbështetje të kësaj politike, ata e kanë ndarë Botën muslimane në turq, arabë, kurdë, persianë, afrikanë, aziatë, boshnjakë, shqiptarë e të tjerë dhe në këtë mënyrë ruajnë politikën e vet ekspansioniste, eksploatuese dhe shtypëse. Ata krijojnë armiqësi dhe urrejtje etnike dhe ndërsojnë popujt në luftë njërin kundër tjetrit. Fatkeqësisht, përvetësimi i nacionalizmit si bazë e politikës së tyre, është një vetëvrasje për muslimanët, sepse, siç e thotë këtë F. Fanoni, nëse nacionalizmi "nuk ndriçohet, nëse nuk begatohet dhe nuk thellohet, nëse nuk shndërrohet shpejtë në vetëdije politike dhe sociale, në humanizëm, ai, nacionalizmi shpie në një udhë pa krye." 

Evropa çdo ditë kërkon modele për unitet, organizon tubime nga të gjitha fushat e jetës dhe rezultatet e tubimeve i aplikon në përditshmërinë tonë, duke u thirrur në vlerat njerëzore, ndërsa me synim që të imponojë, sendërtojë dhe eksploatojë botën jashtë saj. Por, kur muslimanët, përkatësisht një pjesë e tyre, mendojnë për modele të unitetit politik, ekonomik, shoqëror e kulturor, për tu zhvilluar e për tu mbrojtur, e jo për të dominuar, makineria e fuqishme propaganduese perëndimore i akuzon ata për destabilizim rajonal, për rrezikim të sistemit global botëror, për fundamentalizëm, për terrorizëm. Kultura perëndimore humaniste e prirur ta pranojë tipin e vet të kulturës për universale dhe të vetme, nuk pranon ekzistimin e tipeve tjera të kulturës, nuk kërkon plotësimin e kulturës vetjake me kulturat tjera, ndaj është transformuar në kulturë raciste, evrocentriste, dhe me këmbëngulje insiston në shekullarizimin e shtetit në çështjet e religjionit, jo, siç e thonë, të mospërzihet shteti në punët fetare, por për ta vënë kontrollin "e përgjithshëm të shtetit mbi të gjitha aktivitetet fetare, duke e bërë të pamundur efektivitetin e çdo mendimi të pavarur të ulemasë, e cila refuzon të blehet nga ana e pushtetit, që mos të funksionojë në çdo fushë." 

Nacionalizmi imponon laicizmin, i cili, mbase, mund të pranohet në një shoqëri kristiane, sepse Kristianizmi është i privuar nga një sheriat apo nga një sistem i plotë jete, të cilin pasuesit e tij do të mund ta zbatonin. Vetë Besëlidhja e Re e ndanë jetën në: për Zotin dhe për Qesarin. Mirëpo, laicizmi për muslimanët do të thotë braktisje e Sheriatit, mohim i Udhëheqjes hyjnore dhe kundërshtim i urdhrave të All-llahut. Laicizmi është në pajtim me konceptin perëndimor mbi Zotin. Ky koncept është trashëguar nga filozofia greke, veçan ajo e Aristotelit, e cila pohon se Zoti nuk i njeh partikularitë, ndaj Ai nuk mund të udhëheqë me punët njerëzore. Refuzimi i këtij koncepti për rregullimin e jetës nga ana e muslimanëve, zgjon te perëndimorët aversion ndaj Islamit. Arsyeja qëndron në evrocentrizmin perëndimor, i cili veten e konsideron qendër të vetme meritore e të drejtë për të perceptuarit e njeriut, natyrës dhe Zotit. Çdo solucion tjetër refuzohet, madje edhe ndëshkohet nga qendrat e vendosjes. 

*]ÇËSHTJA E FEMRËS* 

Çështja e femrës është një nga problemet që më së shumti iriton Perëndimin. Sipas tyre, institucioni i poligamisë është shprehje barbare e pangopësisë seksuale të mashkullit, mbeturinë e kohëve primitive e të ngjashme, andaj sa më parë duhet sjellur lirinë e plotë seksuale. Intelektuali serb D. Kalajiq u kundërvihet mendimeve evropiane dhe konsideron se "poligamia islame nuk është ndonjë institucion "seksual", por zë fill në rrethanat specifike shoqërore-historike dhe në parimet e caktuara ideale. Në pyetje janë rrethanat e fillimit të misionit islam, në shenjë të luftërave të pakursyeshme, kur formalizimi i poligamisë u ka ofruar siguri grave që në po ato luftëra kanë humbur mbështetjen e meshkujve. Në aspekt të parimit medoemos duhet të ceket se bashkësitë poligame vetëm në rastet e rralla lejohen., "që është më tepër mundësi teorike se reale e njeriut." D. Kalajiq vazhdon e thotë se: "Palës që gjykon poligaminë mund ti shtrohet pyetja se çfarë mbështetje morale mund të ketë kritika apo gjykimi i poligamisë që vjen nga kultura, ku praktika e pabesisë martesore dhe e këmbimit seksual të bashkëshortëve tashmë është bërë një institucion i ekonomisë seksuale që shpallet edhe me anë të komunikimit masiv, ku zhvillohet "poligamia" praktike, joformale ose amorfe në bazë të motivacioneve më të ulëta". 

Ai më tej thotë se "poligamia islame është pakrahasueshëm institucion më civilizues, që zë fill në parime të dashurisë dhe paraqet mbrojtje të sigurt nga anarkia dhe promiskuiteti seksual..." 

Duke u përgjigjur në paragjykimet perëndimore rreth femrës në Islam, shkrimtari francez, Stendali, thotë: "Nën tendën e zezë të arabit beduin duhet kërkuar shembullin dhe atdheun e dashurisë së mirëfilltë... Shihet se ne kemi qenë barbarë në raport me Orientin kur kemi shkuar që këtë dashuri ta çrregullojmë me luftërat tona kryqtare." 

Njëri ndër teologët më të mëdhenj muslimanë të Ballkanit, H. Gjozo, në këto insinuata përgjigjet mjeshtërisht, duke pohuar: "Dispozitat islame kanë parasysh nevojat fiziologjike dhe biologjike të njeriut. Nëse meshkuj dhe femra me nevoja të njëjta fiziologjike dhe biologjike kanë nevojë për njëri - tjetrin, pse këto lidhje mos të legalizohen, duke pasur parasysh dinjitetin, detyrimet dhe përgjegjësitë. Lidhjet intime vihen nën kontroll shoqëror, në faza të caktuara historike, për ta ruajtur shoqërinë nga deformimet, seksomania dhe hipererotizmi, apo për ti mbrojtur femrat dhe fëmijët." 

Se çfarë ndodh aty ku ndalohet poligamia ligjore, mund të shohim nga një shënim statistikor, i cili ndonëse i vjetër, megjithatë dëfton tragjedinë e modernizmit. Në vitin 1936 Turqia ndaloi poligaminë, e pas tetë vjetëve, ministri i Punëve të Brendshme në Kuvendin Popullor shpalli: 

3.229.318 - lindje të fshehta nga prostitucioni 

923.325 - martesa të fshehta 

1.849.511 - aborte të fshehta
6.002.154 - krime si pasojë e ligjit.  
Aktualiteti ynë është shumë më tragjik, sepse rreth vetes kemi kriminelë të shumëfishtë të mbrojtur nga shteti. 

Njëri nga njohësit më të mirë të Sheriatit në botën bashkëkohore, J. Kardavi, bën vrojtimin vijues: "Perëndimi i krishterë i kritikon muslimanët për poligaminë, kurse në anën tjetër ua lejon meshkujve të vetë të kenë shumë dashnore, duke i injoruar të gjitha kufizimet dhe përgjegjësitë ligjore ose etike ndaj gruas ose ndaj rrjedhës që pason nga poligamia joligjore, jofetare dhe jomorale. "Sipas tij, femrat janë para tri alternativave: 1) të jetojnë tërë jetën të vetmuara, 2) të jenë objekt kënaqësie për burrat e huaj, dhe 3) të martohen me njerëz të martuar që mund ti furnizojnë dhe ti respektojnë 

Po ashtu, edhe çështja e barazimit absolut ndërmjet mashkullit dhe femrës është absurde. Barazia "është e pakuptimtë po në atë mënyrë sikur edhe diskutimi mbi barazinë e trënfilit dhe jaseminit. Çdonjëri ka aromën e vet, formën e vet dhe bukurinë e vet. Mashkulli dhe femra nuk janë të njëjtë; çdonjëri ka funksione dhe karakteristika të ndryshme. Femrat nuk janë të barabarta me meshkujt pikërisht për atë shkak që as meshkujt nuk janë të barabartë me femrat. Islami i koncipon funksionet e tyre në shoqërinë muslimane jo si antagoniste por si komplementariste. Çdonjëri ka detyrat e caktuara që janë në pajtim me natyrat dhe konstitucionet specifike." 

"Barazia moderne", në të cilën insiston Perëndimi, është aplikimi i një parimi juridiko-social në një domen krejt të papërshtatshëm, me çka nivelizohen dallimet objektive psiko-fizike kurse femrës i bëhet dyfish e padrejtë: me represionin e natyrës së saj, përkatësisë "femërores", dhe me humbjen e privilegjeve që në shoqërinë normale implikon natyrën e njëjtë. Prapavija ekonomike e "barazisë" është përdorimi demagogjik i atij parimi në funksion të alibit, me të cilin mbulohet sistemi i eksploatimit fizik dhe shpirtëror të femrave në universumin e mbyllur të prodhimit dhe konsumit." Prandaj, ndryshe nga Evropa, në Islam femra dhe mashkulli janë të barabartë në dinjitet, në arsimim, në edukim, në aktivitete e të tjera, varësisht nga predispozicionet psiko-fizike, e assesi a priori në çdo aspekt. 

Në pamundësi që të lëshohemi në hollësi, mund të konstatojmë se paragjykimet evroperëndimore gjenezën e tërheqin duke filluar nga tradita biblike, në trashëgiminë greko-romake, në kryqëzatat e inkuizicionin famëkeq, në paraqitjen e osmanlinjve në trollin evropian, e deri te kolonializmi e neokolonializmi, përkatësisht në modernizmin bashkëkohor.

----------


## Klevis2000

GJENEZA E PARAGJYKIMEVE SHQIPTARE DHE MANIFESTIMI I TYRE GJATË HISTORISË 

Lidhshmëria gjeografike e trojeve shqiptare me Evropën, por edhe kontaktet e tyre të përhershme tregtare, ushtarake, pastaj luftërat dhe migrimet e ndryshme nga këto troje dhe në këto troje, rezultuan që ndjenja e "superioritetit" judeo-kristian të depërtojë edhe në trojet tona shqiptare. Kjo ndjenjë sidomos u forcua nga ndikimet greko-romake, të cilat çdo popull tjetër dhe çdo kulturë tjetër jashtë tyre e quanin barbare. Paraqitjet e Islamit në skenën historike me Muhammedin a.s. dhe forcimi i Kishës në shekullin VIII e pas, bëri që tërë mllefin që mbretëritë e shumta në Evropë e kishin kundruall Islamit, ta përcjellin edhe te një pjesë e popullit parashqiptar e shqiptar. Ky mllef u rrit deri në tërbim atëherë kur aristokracia frankovite bëri fushatë të rreptë, gjoja për ti shpëtuar vendet e shenjta, dhe bëri propagandë frontale për mobilizim të Evropës në emër të Kryqit, rrjedhim të së cilës kemi luftërat kryqtare që zgjatën gati dy shekuj. Për mobilizim sa më efikas, Papati dhe Qesari, normalisht, përdorën të gjitha mjetet që Islamin ta paraqesin si rrezikun më të madh për ekzistencën e tyre biologjike dhe shpirtërore. Në këtë fushatë u angazhuan të gjithë: përkthyesit, filozofët, shkencëtarët, ushtarakët e të tjerë. Ndonëse për pjesëmarrjen e shqiptarëve në ato ngjarje, gjë që është e natyrshme për atë kohë, ende skemi të dhëna të mjaftueshme, megjithatë këta nuk i shpëtuan kësaj fushate, kështu që është më se e sigurt se "pjesëmarrja e shqiptarëve në kryqëzata mund të lidhet më tepër me Kryqëzatën e Katërt kur kjo kryqëzatë kishte kaluar gjatë viteve 1202-1203 nëpër viset shqiptare" K. A. Çerkezi këtë kohë e përshkruan si vijon: "Të gjithë popujt ishin ngritur në këmbë. Predikuesit vinin prej vendi në vend për njerëzit dhe ftonin të pasur dhe të varfër, fisnikë dhe fshatarë, që të ndihmonin për të liruar Vendet e Shenjta; qytete dhe fshatra të tëra mbetën të shkreta, duke u bashkuar njerëzia në kryqëzatat. Shumica shitnin çdo gjë që kishin që të vinin si kryqtarë." 

Këtë gjendje të nderë mund ta vërejmë edhe në epet e Perëndimit, në veprat filozofike, teologjike e letrare, ku muslimanët paraqiten si të pafe e idhujtarë. Mirëpo, në "Digenisa Akriti" dhe në këngët epike serbe, sikur edhe ndër bullgarët, sipas R. Bozhoviqit, muslimanët nuk paraqiten si në Perëndim. R. Bozhoviqi mendon se kjo gjendje është rezultat i bindjes se në Bizant është besuar se Islami është vetëm njëfarë sekte kristiane, e mbase kjo është edhe arsye për tolerancë. 

Ndër faktorët tjerë që krijuan paragjykime tmerruese ndaj Islamit dhe muslimanëve te shqiptarët dhe përgjithësisht, bën pjesë edhe depërtimi i osmanlinjve në Ballkan e gjetiu. Evropa, aq sa e qetësuar, këtë e pa si rast të mirë që të organizohet, ndaj priftëria dhe aristokracia në të gjitha shtetet evropiane zhvilloi një fushatë të ashpër për ta sensibilizuar ndjenjën evropiane për tu mbrojtur nga rreziku më i madh, nga Islami nëpërmjet osmanlinjve. Kjo, ndër të tjera, rezultoi edhe me luftën e përbashkët evrokristiane kundër muslimanëve, të zhvilluar në Kosovë më 1389, e të njohur si Beteja e Kosovës, në të cilën pësoi humbje koalicioni kristian. Nga ana e tyre, Islami iu paraqit popujve evropianë si fe rrënuese që shkatërron e djeg para vetes çdo gjë, dhe ua ndërron fenë. Për ilustrim do ti theksojmë vetëm disa autorë nga kohë të ndryshme, për të parë paragjykimet ndaj Islamit, por edhe falsifikimet, shtrembërimet dhe blasfemitë e tyre. 

Shkurtimisht do të preokupohemi me Pjetër Bogdanin, i cili, sipas E. Sedaj, "zë një vend qendror në gjithë letërsinë e vjetër shqiptare, sidomos si prozator më i madh i saj, por njëherit edhe si poet, filozof, shkencëtar i mirëfilltë, relator frytdhënës, teolog, etnograf etj". Pasi që sumarrisht mësuam se kush është Pjetër Bogdani, tash do të mësojmë se me çfarë "shkencërie" e "mjeshtrie argumentuese" shërbehet ky doktor i dyfishtë: i teologjisë dhe i filozofisë. Po fillojmë me pohimin e vetë P. Bogdanit, i cili për veprën e vet thotë: "Ky libër im i varfër, i hartuar në vendin ku vërehet pafeja orientale (infedelta orientale)...", kështu që për Kosovën pohon se në të vërehet "pafeja orientale", duke shprehur paragjykime. Më tej ai thotë: "Andaj turqit dhe hebrenjtë, duke ndjekur gjurmët e Ismaelit e të Ezaut, nuk i zunë besë Jezu Krishtit, të vërtetit Mesi, por ndoqën idhujt: Muhametin, Surullahin e Talmudiun. Duhet ditur se këta krerë të të gjitha të këqijave, Muhameti, Surullahi e Talmudi, po sikur që shtinë themel një ligji të lirë, pa udhë e pa arsye, plot me fëlliqësi, ashtu edhe i kanë marrë prapa njerëzit e paudhë e pa ndonjë nder në vete, që janë arabët, tatarët e turqit, që janë dhënë pas lakmive të kësaj jete, fëlliqësive e shtazarive, e pasi ishte Muhameti bari i deveve e i pelave duke u ngjitur me gjithë to. Nuk është pra çudi që njerëzve të kësaj dore të mos u pëlqejë feja e vërtetë e Krishtit, as pastërtia e madhe e saj." Çdo koment është i tepërt kur fëlliqësi e gënjeshtra të tilla shprehen nga një prijës fetar, por edhe nga propaganduesit e tij; sigurisht se edhe ata karakterizohen me kësilloj shkenca e argumente. Por, duhet vërejtur një gjë që në fillim: P. Bogdanit i pengon Islami dhe muslimanët dhe ata i quan "infedelta orientale", por për çudi, atij nuk i pengon Serbia, që dy shekujt e fundit (XII-XIV) kishte pushtuar mbi gjysmën e tokave shqiptare, dhe nga Vatikani ishte emëruar "argjipeshkov i Shkupit dhe administrator i gjithë mbretërisë së Serbisë" (archepiscopo Scoporom ac totivs regni Serviae administratore), ndonëse atëbotë nuk ekzistonte mbretëria serbe, por ekzistonte Shteti Osman me ndarje të re territoriale organizative. Kjo dëshmon se tutorët e tij dhe ai, ende e njihnin mbretërinë serbe të para tre shekujve si legjitime në tokat shqiptare. Ky pushtim dyshekullor nuk i pengon as sot e gjithë ditën as Lush Gjergjit, kur pohon se "ne me ortodoksët jemi të një feje, por të dy kishave motra", dhe nuk ka asnjë koment rreth paraqitjes dhe veprimit militant të kësaj kishe motër si në shekujt XII-XIV, as në shekullin XX, por tërë energjinë e angazhon në denigrimin e Islamit dhe muslimanëve në trojet tona e më gjerë. 

Se paragjykimeve nuk u kanë shpëtuar as veprat më të specializuara të gjuhësisë, kemi shembullin vijues. Sipas P. Bogdanit, "ungji i tij Andrea Bogdani, pat shkruar një gramatikë latinisht - shqip, por kjo i humbi Pjetrit gjatë luftërave austro-turke, kur po arratisej nga vendi në vend, i ndjekur prej pushtuesve anadollakë". Po ashtu, "Ksilanderi huazimet e shumta të saj i shpjegon me marrëdhëniet historike që ka pasur populli shqiptar me shumë popuj të tjerë që nga lashtësia gjer te pushtuesit turq." Ndonëse Jup Kastrati është gjuhëtar i spikatur, megjithatë bie nën ndikimin e evrocentrizmit e katolikocentrizmit, duke përdorur terma jopërkatës për gjuhësinë, si psh. pushtues, anadollakë e të tjera. Nga ana tjetër, nëse ato tashmë i përdorë, atëherë ato nuk u takojnë vetëm turqve, por edhe austriakëve e të gjithë të huajve, në të kundërtën, te lexuesi do të krijojmë bindjen se vetëm gjërat që kanë ngjyrë islame janë të huaja. 

As letërsia e mirëfilltë nuk u kursye nga paragjykimet më të vrazhda. Shembull do ta marrim Ismail Kadarenë, i cili, nga vilat luksoze franceze na qorton, sugjeron e mëson. Një nga mësimet e tij është pohimi kur thotë: "Unë jam nga një vend që e ka humbur Evropën dy herë. Herën e parë në shekullin XV kur ra nën pushtimin otoman, bashkë me krejt Ballkanin. Herën e dytë më 1944, kur ra nën diktaturën komuniste." Edhe pse mendimi i tij ska mbështetje shkencore e logjike kur është fjala për "pushtimin otoman", sepse Turqia nuk e gjeti të lirë Shqipërinë por të okupuar, të copëtuar në fise e rajone, në grindje e asimilim latin, grek e sllav, megjithatë ka të drejtë në mendim personal, por jo në cilësinë e babait të kombit. Po ashtu, habit mllefi i tij kundrejt diktaturës komuniste, të cilës me vullnet i ka shërbyer deri në fundin e saj; nga ajo u rrit, u shkollua, bëri emër, derisa kolegët e tij si Trebeshina e të tjerë, dergjeshin nëpër burgjet famëkeqe enveriste. 

I. Kadare, nga vilat franceze, në stilin e "bosëve", na dha edhe një qortim: "Këshilla e mbrapshtë që i është dhënë Shqipërisë për të hyrë në Lidhjen Islamike(...) nuk është veçse shprehje e këtij mendimi. Madje, do të thosha, një veprim i drejtpërdrejtë për ta shtyrë Shqipërinë përsëri drejt Azisë." Derisa gjithë bota bën aleanca nga më të ndryshmet (politike, ushtarake, ekonomike, kulturore), Kadare ua mohon shqiptarëve të drejtën natyrore për tu anëtarësuar në këtë organizatë politike-ekonomike-kulturore. Në vend që në këtë të shohë përparësinë e Shqipërisë, si ndërmjetëse midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, si lidhëse të fijeve të harruara kaherë, ai në këtë sheh katastrofë për shqiptarët dhe i privon ata nga të mirat kulturore-civilizuese. Nuk është e tepërt të bëhet një digresion ndërmjet mendimit të tij dhe veprimit të Jugosllavisë, e cila bën çmos që, së paku, të jetë vëzhguese apo mysafire e Konferencës Islamike. 

Ndërsa A. Pushka në një shkrim të vetin thotë se: "Feja te shqiptarët nuk është gjithnjë në funksion të kombit. Ajo nuk e përcjell historinë kombëtare, vetëdijen kombëtare, gjuhën e letërsinë... siç ndodh te serbët, maqedonasit, grekët..." Dr. A. Pushka fenë e mendon jo si një vlerë hyjnore, vlerë konstante, metahistorike, transcendentale, që manifestohet në histori, por si leckë, paçavër, e cila duhet tia fshijë këpucët çdo kalimtari (regjimi). Po të ishte ashtu, Islami nuk do të ishte fe monoteiste, fe mbinacionale, fe që kombin e përdor si vlerë për mirëqenien njerëzore, e jo të bëhet lodër fëmijësh. Më në fund, populli shqiptar Islamin si të tillë edhe e ka pranuar, përndryshe, do ti ruante ato që deri atëherë i ka poseduar (Kristianizmin, paganizmin etj.). 

Shembullin vijues të paragjykimeve e kemi rreth Sami Frashërit. Problemi konsiston në atë se ky shkencëtar i kalibrit botëror ndër ne është studiuar shumë pak. Mos llogarit disa shkrime cilësore të H. Kaleshit, F. Mehdiut, M. Polisit, G. Shpuzës e ndonjë tjetër, prezentimi i veprës së Samiut në gjuhën shqipe dhe interpretimi i ideve të tij ndër ne është i mangët dhe i shtrembëruar qëllimisht. Kur para vetes kemi një vepër monografike, nënkuptohet se para vetes kemi të sintetizuara të arriturat e tërësishme të autorit dhe për autorin për një temë të caktuar etj. Mirëpo, nëse e lexojmë monografinë e shkruar nga Zija Xholi, do të vërejmë një interpretim skandaloz, joshkencor e ideologjik primitiv. Ja disa shembuj. 

S. Frashëri në studimin "Gratë" shkruan: "Në botë shkaku kryesor i të gjitha të këqijave dhe gabimeve është padituria." Pak më poshtë Zija Xholi e vë në lajthim lexuesin se gjoja "Samiu pohon se feja dhe dituria nuk mund të pajtohen, se atje ku ka fe nuk ka dituri, prandaj për të mësuar duhet ti drejtohemi jo fesë, por të vuarit." Z. Xholi edhe më pastaj thotë se gjoja Samiu është kundër fesë dhe pohon decidivisht: "Është e kuptueshme se qëndrimi i Samiut ndaj fesë historikisht është i justifikuar dhe objektivisht përparimtar". Kurse në një vend tjetër shkon aq larg sa thotë se: "Është interesant të theksohet se në gjithë studimin e tij për kulturën arabe, Samiu nuk e zë në gojë fare Islamin dhe Kuranin, provë tjetër që flet për drejtimin e mendimit të Samiut, një drejtim iluminist dhe antiklerikal." 

Studiuesi tjetër i Samiut, Esat Reso, shkon një hap më larg dhe konstaton: "Në qendër të vëmendjes së tij ishin materialistët e Greqisë së Vjetër, iluministët e materialistët francezë, Darvini e të tjerë, njerëz të shquar të shkencës e të kaluarës botërore. Ai ishte përkrahës i përparimit, i kulturës dhe i diturisë." Të gjitha këto interpretime janë në kolizion me jetën dhe veprën e vetë Samiut, e këtë mund ta vërtetojmë nëse e lexojmë libërthin e tij "Përhapja e Islamit" në gjuhën shqipe, përkatësisht librin "Medenijeti islamije" (Qytetërimi islam) në osmanishte, por edhe shumë vepra të tjera të tij, ku Samiu flet me konsideratë për fetë tjera, kurse për Islamin thotë se është "e vetmja fe e drejtë edhe e pranueshme te All-llahu". Andaj, këto thërrmija që i thamë, na obligojnë si popull që vepra e Samiut sa më parë ti prezentohet opinionit tonë dhe atij botëror, e mos të mbetemi në interpretime qëllimkëqija, ateiste të epokës enveriane. 

Kohëve të fundit, duke iu falënderuar shtypit shqiptar, e në emër të demokracisë, me perfiditet po plasohen shkrimet tendencioze, madje përçarëse. Mbase, më të rreptë në këtë aspekt janë pikërisht prijësit fetarë katolikë, të cilët janë mysafirë të shpeshtë të shtypit tonë. Psh. Shan Zefi pohon se: "Periudha më shkatërrimtare për Krishterimin mbetet Perandoria Turke, që zbatoi në popullin shqiptar shumë metoda çnjerëzore për zhdukjen e tërësishme të Krishterimit dhe përpjekjet e shumta që i aplikoi (ajo) në shthurjen e kombit shqiptar, kështu që lirisht mund të thuhet se pikërisht në këtë periudhë kemi një mori shenjtërish shqiptarë që dhanë jetën për FE e ATDHE." Më tej ai pohon: "Me invadimin e pushtimin (nënshtrimin) turk të tokave shqipare, që zgjati rreth një shekull, më në fund u hap dera e islamizimit. Perandoria Osmane edhe gjatë luftërave edhe pas tyre filloi sistematikisht të rrënojë pothuajse gjithçka. Kush ia doli të mbijetojë nga këto luftëra, ose e mori udhën e emigrimeve në Venedik, Sicili, në Mbretërinë e Napolit, Dalmaci, ose u ngjit bjeshkëve e maleve të thepisura. Kush nuk iu nënshtrua politikës së pushtuesit që synonte çrrënjosjen e Krishterimit, nuk i mbetej alternativë tjetër përveç të kalojë në Islam ose edhe në ortodoksi." Shan Zefi thekson edhe gjëra të tjera, fare të paargumentuara, por, duhet pranuar botërisht, këto mendime janë dominante në shtypin dhe shkencën (sic!) tonë aktuale. 

Të lexojmë e përsiasim edhe mendimet e prijësit tjetër të Bashkësisë Katolike në Kosovë, Lush Gjergjit, i cili në shtypin ditor e revial është i rregullt me intervista gjithherë tendencioze. Ai pohon: "Neve na ndodhi fati i keq që patëm shumë ndikime nga jashtë, pra nga të huajt. Pikërisht sundimi pesëshekullor otoman kishte për qëllim asgjësimin dhe zhdukjen e popullit shqiptar si popull ... Por, mendonin se nëpërmjet elementit të islamizimit të popullit shqiptar, do të mund të asgjësojnë së pari elementin kombëtar e pastaj Krishterimin... Por shqiptarët nuk dështuan. U munduan ta ruajnë identitetin e tyre kombëtar dhe fetar... Islamizimi erdhi kryesisht nga pushtuesit... me dhunë, me ligje, me kufizime, ... por edhe për atë se pushtuesi kishte interesat e tij në këto toka. Kemi qenë pesë shekuj nën sundimin turk dhe gjatë këtyre përndjekjeve dhe sundimeve ka patur kufizime, martirizime, vuajtje, përndjekje, gjakderdhje tek i gjithë populli shqiptar. Por, është fat që edhe te pjesa e islamizuar kurrë nuk është humbur vetëdija se jemi nën të huajin, se jemi të robëruar. ... E rëndësishme është vetëdija se dikur të gjithë kemi qenë të krishterë. Këtë fakt e pranojnë të gjithë shqiptarët, pa marrë parasysh a besojnë apo nuk besojnë fare, a janë muslimanë apo të krishterë, a janë ortodoksë apo katolikë...". 

Kohëve të fundit, si në shtypin ditor e revial ashtu edhe në atë shkencor, gjithnjë e më të zëshëm janë disa autorë shqiptarë të proveniencës katolike dhe disa të tjerë prokatolikë me tezën se emrat shqiptar, Shqipëri janë imponim i dhunës muslimane. Më autoritativ ndër ta është Engjëll Sedaj, i cili madje kësaj teme i kushtoi një libër të veçantë monografik, në botim të Institutit Albanologjik. E. Sedaj për të ardhur në përfundimet e tij sjell mendime të disa autorëve. Për shembull, ai cek Eqrem Çabejn, i cili në studimin e vet "Për gjenezën e literaturës shqiptare" (1939) ishte shprehur se "emri i ri shqiptar, Shqipëri, duhet të jetë imponuar në kohë të re". Vetë E. Çabej, më vonë, mendimin e tij kualitativisht e ndryshon duke u shprehur se "zhdukja e zëvendësimi" i emrit arbën me shqiptar, ka të bëjë "me zbërthimet etnike që u kryen me ardhjen e osmanëve". Ai pastaj cek edhe Rexhep Ismajlin, i cili ndërrimin prej arbër në shqiptar e konsideron si pasojë "të ndryshimeve më të thella sociale, politike e konfesionale", dhe përkundër faktit se emërtimin shqiptar e sheh të "imponuar", megjithatë mendon se ky imponim është i "natyrshëm në kohën e krijimit të kombit". Kurse Sh. Demiraj, dukurinë e ndërrimit të emrit arbër me shqiptar e merr si dukuri normale. Më pastaj, E. Sedaj zë në gojë edhe A. Budën, i cili ndërrimin e emërtimit të popullit e sheh si një "ndeshje ballore e gjatë dhe masive popullore" në një "periudhë lufte që vërejmë të kalojë në radhë të dytë emërtimi i lashtë etnik arbën dhe të zëvendësohet me një emër tjetër - shqiptar". Në mbështetje të mendimeve të vjelura me kujdes, e që shkojnë në favor të tij, E. Sedaj imponon tezën se emri shqiptar - Shqipëri është rezultat i dhunës së aplikuar nga osmanlinjtë muslimanë, dhe këtë e lidh me atë se "vetëdija e imponuar e pushtetmbajtësve shekullorë ishte se, emërtimi arbënesh është i vlefshëm për të krishterët ..." Mirëpo, E. Sedaj e heshtë faktin se sikur ky ndërrim emrash të ishte rezultat i dhunës e jo zbërthim cilësor brendapërbrenda shqiptarëve, atëherë vetë osmanlinjtë do ti quanin shqiptarët e Shqipërinë me shqiptarë e Shqipëri, e jo siç i quanin atëherë dhe sot arnaut e Arnautllëk. Kësaj teze të ngritur në këtë kohë të krizës së identitetit shpirtëror e kombëtar, iu kundërvu me të drejtë Muhamet Pirraku, duke e hedhur si të pabazë e jovalide. 

Në vend të një përgjigjeje të hollësishme, që sështë as qëllimi i këtij shkrimi, lidhur me pohimet e Shan Zefit, Lush Gjergjit e Engjëll Sedaj, do të theksojmë se simptomatike është se si shkencëtarëve të nderuar nuk u shkoi për dore/goje, ti thonë disa fjalë edhe për serbët, bullgarët, grekët, venedikasit, italianët e të tjerë, apo, mbase, këta që i cekëm, sipas tyre, nuk konsiderohen të huaj sepse janë "vëllezër prej feje", kur kihet parasysh se "depërtimi i osmanlinjve në tokat shqiptare në fund të shekullit XIV dhe në fillim të shekullit XV, por edhe më vonë, u zhvillua në shenjë të çlirimit të popullsisë shqipfolëse nga robëria shekullore serbe, bullgare, greke, venedikase - italiane, anzhuine etj.", dhe nga asimilimet tragjike për popullin shqiptar nga ana e tyre. 

Sërish do ti kthehemi P. Bogdanit dhe "Çetës së profetëve" që ti shohim paragjykimet tjera të tij. Ndonëse Islami flet afirmativisht për Jezusin, sikur edhe për shumë pejgamberë të tjerë, P. Bogdani i vë në lajthim kristianët duke thënë: "... por edhe përmes atyre që e kundërshtojnë Krishtin, siç është Muhammedi a.s." Për ta diskredituar Muhammedin a.s., ndër të tjera thotë: "Që të mos largohet nga rruga e të parëve të vet, Muhameti mori këso gjërash pagane e u urdhëroi të vetëve për ligj e për fe, kështu që me larje të lehtë të fajeve të hiqet çdo pengesë për ti lënë të rrëzohen në fëlliqërinë e mëkateve, e kështu me pastrimin e trupit të zgjerohet perandoria e tij, duke ndjekur prapa shumica, ata njerëz të pa Tënëzot e të marrë, të gjithë të dhënë pas kurvërie e fajeve të tjera të mëdha." Për ta njollosur Shpalljen kuranore dhe Pejgamberin e Islamit, ai pohon: "Të gjithë të pafetë aq bukur i qëndisin rrenat e tyre, saqë duhet drita e shenjtës fe për ti njohur e për ti dalluar nga e vërteta. E ky hipokrit i fortë, me ëndrrat e veta të jerme, haptazi rrena, diti me të madhe dhunë të atyre që punët i marrin mbrapshtë, të përziejë e të dënojë gjithë Lindjen, për të rrënuar në një gjë të paligjshme shumë të paudhë me përralla të tij të trilluara." Ndërsa, me qëllim që ta përgënjeshtrojë Monoteizmin islam/Tevhidin, P. Bogdani ofron shpjegimin e tij të trinisë, duke thënë: "Hyji nuk mund të jetë në asnjë mënyrë vetëm në një vetë, sepse vetmia që të bën përtac, të sillesh posi kafshë e pa të mirë, nuk mund të jetë në Tinëzonë, që është gjithsej përplot i mirë në vete. Kështu jemi të detyruar për të rrëfyer se Hyji për jetë të jetës është i shoqëruar që të mos bëhet përtac. E duke mos mundur të jetë për jetë të jetës jashtë Hyjit, duke qenë vetëm Hyji i amshueshëm, andaj kjo shoqëri nuk mund të jetë diçka tjetër se Hyji." 

P. Bogdani, ndonëse jeton vonë, ai ka poseduar botëkuptime skllavopronare. Këtë e shohim nga një relacion, të dërguar nga Shkupi më 1683, ku ndërmjet tjerash shkruan: "Pas rënies së Tivarit nën sundimin e turqve, i nderuari Gjon Bruni - Ulqinaku, argjipeshkv i qytetit të pafat, nga turqit mizorisht qe therë në hu, sikur të ishte skllav." Me këtë ndodhi tragjike P. Bogdani dëshiroi ta njollosë Turqinë (hilafetin islam), por zbuloi karakterin e tij racist e skllavopronar, që ishte njëkohësisht dukuri e rëndomtë për Perëndimin kristian, madje edhe për vetë papatin. Sipas vetë fjalëve të tij, skllavi po u lejuaka të theret në hu etj., thënie kjo që nuk pajtohet me dashurinë kristiane aq të proklamuar, por fare pak të aplikuar në histori. 

Sigurisht, i shtrënguar nga bashkëkohanikët se Pejgamberi musliman, Muhammedi a.s., flet gjëra të drejta e të vërteta, P. Bogdani në stilin e tij thotë si vijon: "... Muhameti në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të jetë dhe sduhet thënë profet, siç e mbajnë turqit. E ndoshta do të ketë kallëzuar ndonjë gjë dhe parashikuar si hamendje ndonjë të vërtetë: nuk duhet pra për tu çuditur duke u gjetur se djalli herë flet të vërtetën për gojë të profetëve të vet rrenacakë, pasi shihet në: I Mbret.; 28...". 

Paragjykimet dhe gënjeshtrat e tij nuk shtrihen vetëm kundrejt turqve si sinonim për muslimanët e Islamin, as kundrejt Muhammedit a.s. si pejgamber i All-llahut, as Kuranit si Shpallje hyjnore, por edhe kundrejt tërësisë së mësimeve islame. Sa për ilustrim do ti përmendim dy gjëra rreth shkencës, për të vërejtur synimet qëllimkëqija të P. Bogdanit që i ushqente ndaj Islamit. P. Bogdani pohon rrejshëm se muslimanët pohojnë: "Një përrallë të fortë apo ëndërr të keqe e tregojnë të pafetë dhe thonë se dielli rri me bujtun në një gurrë apo krua shumë të nxehtë me ujë. Për të vërtetë, smund të gjendet rrenë më e pahijshme se kjo, sepse dielli që rri në të kaltërtin qiell kurrë nuk ulet në tokë, e as nuk zbret, por gjithherë ndriçon rrethin e botës, kurse natën ndriçon atë pjesë të tokës që u thonë shtatë pëlqeret, sikundër gjithë toka e bota, para dhe pas lindjes së Muhammedit, gjithherë e ka ditur dhe kështu e ka mbajtur." 

Po ashtu, P. Bogdani gënjen edhe këtë gjë ndaj Islamit. Ai thotë: "Tërmeti është një avull i trashë, i cili, duke dalur sikur gogësimë nga zemra e dheut e duke mos pasur mundësi për të depërtuar në faqen e dheut, nëpër pjesët e forta të tij, shtrëngohet në shpella të poshtme të tokës dhe e bën të dridhet. Nuk është e vërtetë përralla e të pafeut se mëzati e luan kryet." 

Nuk duam të flasim e të citojmë mendime të tjera të P. Bogdanit. Lexuesi i painformuar edhe mund të besojë në këso trillimesh e falsifikimesh të Bogdanit, derisa nuk njoftohet me tekstet kuranore dhe literaturën relevante për Islamin. Lexuesi mund tu besojë edhe nga arsyeja se Bogdanin aq lartë e çmon shkenca shqiptare, e veçanërisht kritika letrare shqiptare, sa nuk mbetet tjetër pos të besojmë si na servohet. 

Përkitazi me P. Bogdanin do ta shqyrtojmë vetëm edhe një çështje që ka të bëjë me injorimin e tij të emrit të shqiptarëve në trojet e Kosovës. Ai këtë territor nuk e quan Iliri, as Dardani, as Kosovë, as Shqipëri (që në shek. XVII emri shqiptar e Shqipëri ishte në përdorim intensiv), por "Mbretëri të Serbisë", kurse veten e quante "administrator i gjithë Mbretërisë së Serbisë". Po ashtu, ndonëse emri shqiptar në atë kohë njihej, ai veten e quan "Pjetër Bogdan Maqedonasi" (Petro Bogdano Macedone). Studiuesit dhe glorifikuesit e veprës së tij, në të ardhmen duhen të jenë më objektivë e korrektë, sepse me gjoja interesin kombëtar, nuk bën të njollosen fe të tëra e personalitete të tëra, me gënjeshtarë e falsifikues të tillë. Me fjalë të tjera, ata kanë lënduar rëndë të vërtetën me vlera të dyshimta, dhe me këtë kanë vënë në mashtrim lexuesit, e veçanërisht rininë shkollore. Me të drejtë Avdi Berisha e quan P. Bogdanin "falsifikator të shekullit". 

Më lartë theksuam se shkenca e shkencëtarët shqiptarë nuk bën ti idealizojnë e ti hyjnizojnë vlerat e dyshimta, siç ka ndodhur ndër ne, por ato duhet hulumtuar objektivisht. Qëllimisht apo të lajthitur, disa autorë shqiptarë kanë hapëruar në këtë drejtim me nxitim dhe letërsinë shqiptare fetare të proveniencës katolike e kanë quajtur si "Letërsi e vjetër shqiptare". Pa e kontestuar periodizimin e letërsisë shqiptare, duam të hedhim dritë në një çështje, në këtë kontekst më parësore, e ajo është çështja e prapavisë së kësaj letërsie, përkatësisht e këtyre ndërmarrjeve. Shkrimi i De Radës do të sqarojë shumë gjëra duke thënë se: "Librat e parë, të botuar në gjuhën shqipe dhe të njohur prej nesh, u dukën në shekullin XVII, me shkronja letrare, si botimet e Propagandës, Fjalorit të Bardhit..." etj. Lidhur me këtë çështje, J. Kastrati thotë: "Thuajse të gjitha librat shqip të shekullit XVII e më vonë, janë shkruar për nevojat misionariste kristiane të Vatikanit. P.sh. Françesko Mario de Leçe në veprën e vet "Vërejtje gramatikore mbi gjuhën shqipe dhe mbi drejtshkrimin e saj" (1716), ndër të tjera thotë: "Arbënuer i dashun. Këtë gramatikë e shkrova, jo për zotnin tande, që e di ma fort e ma kthielltë se unë, veç për ata ... që vijnë prej së largu me iu shërbye." Se Vatikani këtë angazhim nuk e kishte për të na e ruajtur, zhvilluar e kultivuar gjuhën shqipe, por për qëllime të veta kishtare, flet edhe rasti i Ndre Mjedës, i cili, "megjithëse ishte student i fakultetit të teologjisë, u ngrit që në fillim të veprimtarisë së tij gjuhësore, kundër veprave të misionarëve të huaj italianë." Autorët e Historisë së letërsisë shqiptare lidhur me këtë theksojnë: "Duke parë se pozitat e Katolicizmit po tronditeshin fort në Evropë, me përhapjen e Protestantizmit dhe, në Ballkan, me përhapjen e Fesë islame, Vatikani lejoi që gjuha latine të zëvendësohet sadopak me gjuhët vendëse në librat e shërbesat kishtare." "Ngjashëm ishte edhe në viset ku ndikonte kultura bizantine." M. Pirraku për këtë letërsi pohon se ishte e "programuar dhe e angazhuar në rend të parë për nevoja të Papës dhe të "Propaganda Fideas", për ruajtjen e Fesë katolike në zonat e Ballkanit të banuara me albanofonë". Më tej ai thotë se "të lejohet botimi i librave "në gjuhë të ndryshme, ndikoi te Papati edhe paraqitja e frymës së Reformacionit, përkatësisht Pretestantizmit." Këtë mendim pak a shumë e shpreh edhe R. Ismajli i cili pohon se Vatikani u detyrua ta forcojë propagandën e vet me qëllim të neutralizimit e të pengimit të Islamit, i cili në këtë kohë ishte intensifikuar te shqiptarët, kurse struktura konfesionale ndryshonte me shpejtësi. 

Nxitimi dhe joobjektiviteti i disa autorëve shqiptarë, konsiston në faktin se ata derisa për letërsinë e vjetër shqiptare flasin me pietet, letërsia shqiptare e proveniencës islame as për së afërmi nuk e gëzon po atë trajtim. M. Pirraku e ka vrojtuar me vend këtë çështje, andaj thotë se: "Krijimtaria letrare shqiptare e proveniencës islame... në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare nuk ka gëzuar gjykim të drejtë dhe adekuat me gjykimin që i është bërë letërsisë shqipe të proveniencës së krishterë." Ky paragjykim shihet qartë edhe në "Historinë e letërsisë shqiptare" (Maket), 1, fq. 15, ku thuhet: "Në tendencën e vet të përgjithshme, letërsia e bejtexhinjve ishte një trup i huaj në kulturën dhe në letërsinë shqiptare. Ajo qëndroi më shumë larg halleve dhe shqetësimeve të mëdha të popullit dhe pati lidhje të pakta me qëndresën kundër zgjedhës turke." "Po ky prodhim letrar, i shkruar me germa arabe, pati një anë shumë negative, duke qenë pjellë e presionit ideologjik të pushtuesit dhe duke u bërë shprehës e përçues i ideologjisë së tij." 

Për ti vënë gjërat në binarë, duhet bërë disa sqarime më elementare, dhe për këtë qëllim do të përdorim mendimin e M. Pirrakut, i cili thotë se kjo krijimtari "ishte veprimtari e ndaluar dhe e dënueshme, ishte kaçake, guerile dhe disidente në gjirin e kulturës osmane, përkatësisht turke", e prodhuar nga njerëzit e popullit dhe për këtë popull, kurse si rezultat i rrethanave historike, kulturore, shoqërore të asaj kohe. Nëse krijimtaria e proveniencës muslimane shqiptare është pjellë e pushtuesit të huaj, pjellë e kujt ishte kultivimi i letërsisë shqiptare të proveniencës së krishterë, e shkruar me alfabetin grek e latin? Është jonormale që këtë trashëgimi kulturore, gati të gjithë historianët e letërsisë shqiptare e shohin si veprimtari patriotike të autorëve me vlera të rëndësishme për kulturën shqiptare të filleve të Rilindjes dhe të Rilindjes, duke i pasur parasysh ndihmat morale dhe materiale nga Bota kristiane dhe interesimin e huaj në rend të parë, e në anën tjetër, trashëgiminë kulturore shqiptare të proveniencës islame ta diskreditojnë si të huaj, të dyshimtë, edhe pse pjesa më e madhe e saj paraqet frytin më të pastër të trojeve shqiptare, të lindur në këto troje dhe të rritur e zhvilluar në vuajtje të mëdha, duke pësuar sakrifica të mëdha, e ndjekur dhe e dënuar nga osmanlinjtë, kurse e blasfemuar dhe e anatemuar nga provenienca shqiptare kristiane. Nëse më herët një botëkuptim i tillë edhe ka mund të arsyetohet, viteve të fundit dhe tash e tutje botëkuptimet e tilla përfundimisht duhet të flaken, për ta zënë vendin meritor e vërteta. 

Paragjykimet i kemi të pranishme edhe gjatë periudhës enveriste, si në Kosovë ashtu edhe Shqipëri e trojet tjera shqiptare. Disa nga to i vërejtëm me rastin e analizës së disa autorëve mbi Sami Frashërin, kurse rasti vijues ka të bëjë me ideologët e marksizmit, apo më saktësisht, me ideologët stalinistë në Shqipëri. Në sqarimin që ka dhënë redaksia e botimit të librit "Mbi fenë" të K. Marksit e F. Engelsit, në "Shënime" lexojmë: "Kurani - Libri i shenjtë e kryesor i Islamizmit, që përmban gjithfarë legjendash dhe mitesh, shtjellimin e besimit, rregulla morale si dhe rregulla fetare dhe norma juridike. Kleri musliman thotë se autor i gjithë këtij libri është Muhameti, gjë që hidhet poshtë nga shkenca e sotme, e cila ka provuar se pjesët e ndryshme të tij janë shkruar në kohë të ndryshme nga autorë të ndryshëm." Këtij shpjegimi redaktorial do ti bëjmë një koment të shkurtër. Edhe më herët, si në Evropë ashtu edhe ndër ne, si psh. P. Bogdani, kanë pohuar se Kurani përmban legjenda e mite të ndryshme, rregulla juridike, morale e të ngjashme, kurse autorësia e Kuranit i është atribuar Muhammedit a.s., me çka është dëshiruar që edhe Kurani, sikurse edhe Bibla, të shndërrohet në një vepër me elemente të përziera hyjnore e njerëzore, ekuivalente me Biblën. Këto kanë qenë pohime të jomuslimanëve dhe ndër ne nuk kanë zgjuar interesim të caktuar. Por, në këtë rast, autorët e këtij shënimi, pa kurrfarë përgjegjësie morale pohojnë se, gjoja, "kleri musliman thotë se autor i gjithë këtij libri është Muhameti", gjë që as armiqtë më të mëdhenj të Islamit këtë nuk e kanë pohuar. Mirëpo, këta autorë kanë shkuar edhe më tej, dhe tani pohojnë se këtë pohim të klerit musliman e ka "hedhur poshtë shkenca e sotme, e cila ka provuar se pjesët e ndryshme të tij janë shkruar në kohë të ndryshme nga autorë të ndryshëm." Njëmend, konstatimet e tilla janë të paprecedent në shkencën e mirëfilltë botërore, kurse shkenca në të cilën thirren këta pseudoshkencëtarë është e tipit të P. Bogdanit, sepse vetëm të tillët mund të preokupohen me trillime e gënjeshtra kaq të ulëta kundrejt një doktrine, filozofie apo një botëkuptimi çfarë është Islami. 

Paragjykimet kundrejt Islamit janë aktuale edhe gjatë këtyre viteve të fundit. Janë zhvilluar disa polemika rreth shkrimit të F. S. Nolit për Muhammedin a.s., të shkruar kaherë e të aktualizuar së voni nga qarqet antiislame në Kosovë. Janë zhvilluar polemika edhe rreth disa deklaratave pa përgjegjësi e të paqëndrueshme të I. Kadaresë, B. Musliut etj., por, për shkak të hapësirës së kufizuar nuk dëshirojmë të zgjerohemi, sepse këto shkrime janë të ngjyrosura me frymë evrocentrizmi e katolikocentrizmi. 

Mirëpo, disa fjalë do ti themi rreth shkrimeve të dy klerikëve katolikë, Sh. Zefit dhe L. Gjergjit. 

Shan Zefi i pyetur për "fundamentalizmin islamik" pohon se ai "nuk mund të ketë rrënjë në Kosovë, por, në anën tjetër, as që mund të mohohen disa simptome e tendenca antishqiptare, që janë gjithnjë në rritje në këtë drejtim e që frymëzohen nga rrymat e ndryshme panislamike." Shan Zefi këtë e sheh në rrugët tona ku të "bie në sy ose po hasim te një grup i vajzave, motrave e nënave tona shqiptare, që po instrumentalizohen në këtë drejtim". Ai më tej thotë: "Duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm se sa më larg tu mbetemi këtyre dukurive të tejkaluara, aq më afër do të jetë edhe integrimi ynë me familjen e madhe evropiane." Shan Zefi i ushqyer nga mësimet "e larta" bogdaniane, me urrejtje të thellë kryqtare e inkuizicionale, kurse duke shfrytëzuar euforinë popullore dhe papjekurinë intelektuale aktuale, "veshjen islame" e jo arabe e turke, disa shekuj të pranishme ndër ne, siç don ta paraqesë ai, e sheh si frymëzim nga rrymat e ndryshme panislamike, duke "harruar" se këto janë fundamente kuranore e sunnetike. Në anën tjetër "panislamizmi" nuk është monstrum, as skilë e haribdë, as ndërmarrje "kryqtare" e "inkuizicionale", por ndërmarrje e muslimanëve të botës që të çlirohen nga sundimi i egër, shtypës e eksploatues kolonial, kristian, evroperëndimor. Është jomorale dhe tejet joshkencore nga një dinjitar fetar, që ti quajë nënat e motrat tona, vajzat e gratë tona të instrumentalizuara pse na u veshkan me veshje islame, kurse lakuriqësia, hipizmi, homoseksualizmi, narkomania, sida e të tjera që po vërshojnë nga "familja e madhe evropiane", për shkak të fanatizmit të ushqyer, fatkeqësisht ende nuk i kanë ra në sy, e mbase as nuk do ti bien edhe në të ardhmen. 

Lush Gjergji, sikur edhe disa të tjerë, është i preokupuar se si ta përmirësojë gabimin e shqiptarëve para disa shekujve kur kaluan në Islam, e jo në Kristianizëm, dhe të atyre që e braktisën Kristianizmin dhe e përqafuan Islamin, prandaj propozon, përkatësisht, insiston këmbëngulësisht që të bëhet përcaktimi i ri. Ai fort mirë po vlerëson çastin politik dhe parullën e kuzhinës vatikanase, se po të ishim katolikë, Evropa do të na pranonte, ndaj sa ka kohë duhet të konvertohemi, apo si e thotë këtë me perfiditet L. Gjergji, të përcaktohemi rishtazi që "... të kontribuoj sa më tepër për popullin tim". Ai mendon se N. Frakulla, M. Çami, H. Tahsini, Sami, Naim e Abdyl Frashëri, deri më sot, nga pamençuria kanë mbetur muslimanë. Jo! Shqiptari musliman jeton në Evropë dhe ska nevojë të shkojë në Evropë. Disa nga shqiptarët kanë qenë "me kulturë dhe me traditë të lashtë të krishterë", por të ngopur nga të bërat e qesaro-papizmit, e duke parë shpëtimin e tyre në Fenë islame, e përqafuan atë, por të mësuar nga feja e re, ata jo që kanë pushuar ti urrejnë të tjerët, por ti duan e tu ndihmojnë. Ata nuk duan të përqafojnë pavlerën që u ofrohet, por duan të jetojnë si lulet e ndryshme brenda një kopshti, secila duke e ruajtur llojin e vet, aromën, ngjyrën, bukurinë që ka, dhe të gjitha tok të paraqesin një bukuri joshëse për të tjerët. 

Në stilin e Palit dhe të nxënësve të mëvonshëm, të cilët fenë e Jezusit e shndërruan në sinkretizëm kristiano-pagan, L. Gjergji propozon që të gjithë së bashku të krijojmë një lloj "evroislamizmi" me të cilin do "të dëshmohet se ne jemi për një Krishterim dhe Islam të përparuar...", duke harruar se derisa Kristianizmi ka humbur lidhjen e vetme, burimin, Islami është burimor dhe nuk mund të transformohet nga koncili në koncil, nga shekulli në shekull, për ti mbuluar krimet që sot Evropa dhe Amerika ia bëjnë botës së varfër, duke hequr dogma të vjetra e duke aplikuar të reja. 

Në këtë shqyrtim nuk i kemi përfshirë të gjitha tekstet, as rastet, por vetëm disa sosh, pa pretendim se i kemi zgjedhur më interesantet dhe tekstet më tipike. Po ashtu, nuk jemi lëshuar në analizë të secilit tekst, pos të disa vrojtimeve kalimthi, andaj e shohim të udhës të shqyrtojmë edhe disa çështje, që ta plotësojmë, pak a shumë, këtë mozaik. 

Vërejtjet më të shpeshta në adresë të Islamit, që ndër kritizerët e tij identifikohet me turqit, janë ato se ai ka qëllime asimiluese ndaj shqiptarëve, sikur edhe ndaj të tjerëve, dhe me këtë çështje ata kanë ngritur në këmbë popullin e manipuluar shqiptar. Ndër të parët që i janë kundërvënë kësaj insinuate në trojet tona ka qenë Hasan Kaleshi, eruditi i anatemuar shqiptar, qysh para dy-tri dekadave. Në kohën kur shqiptarët ishin pa shtet, pa kishë të tyre, pa traditë kulturore, pa kler, pa shkolla, të rrethuar nga Bizanti në njërën anë, nga shteti serb në anën tjetër dhe nga Venediku në anën bregdetare, në këto rrethana nuk kanë pasur kurrfarë gjasash të ekzistojnë si komb. Me depërtimin turk në Ballkan, me shkatërrimin e Bizantit, të shtetit serb, me çorientimet e kishave të tyre, i hapet rrugë ekspansionit shqiptar nga elementet e përmendura më lart." Këtë çështje në kohët e vona e shtron dhe e argumenton edhe historiani M. Pirraku e S. Rizaj, mendimet e të cilëve shkurtimisht i kemi paraqitur në disa nga shkrimet tona. I këtij mendimi është edhe intelektuali A. Baleta kur pohon se "prania e faktorit musliman në Shqipëri ka qenë faktor shpëtimtar". A. Baleta përmend edhe Arsa Millatoviqin, armik i madh i shqiptarëve, i cili thotë se shqiptarët me përqafimin e Fesë islame i shpëtuan sllavizimit...". 

Edhe Ivo Andriqi, nobelist, i njohur si hartues i projektit famëkeq kundër boshnjakëve e shqiptarëve, megjithatë, paragjykimet ndaj turqve i cilëson në mënyrën vijuese: "Turqit në filim të qeverimit të tyre në viset tona ishin të tjerë, por ne ata më së shumti i kujtojmë nga periudha dekadente e Perandorisë Osmane". 

Gjithashtu, etnologu e historiani Mark Tirta, "islamizimin e shqiptarëve nuk e shihte si dhunë", por "si një ftohje, si një bojkotim i shqiptarëve kundër Krishterimit", e pikërisht, fillimisht, kundër ortodoksisë serbe, greke e bullgare, që i shpiente në shkombëtarizim, në tjetërsim etnik." 

Në saje të rezultateve nga hulumtimet e tij, Eqrem Çabej pohon se përkundër "ndarjes konfesionale të Shqipërisë në shumë besime", e këtu mendon para së gjithash në Islamin, "kjo këtu nuk ka qenë aq ndarëse e thellë si gjetkë...". Ai thotë se megjithë grindjet "njësia e kombit në themel nuk u shkatërrua...". 

Historiani Ferit Duka duke ofruar një statistikë pohon se deri në fund të shekullit XVI Shkodra u islamizua 100%, Peja 90%, Vushtrria 80%, Elbasani 79%, Tetova 71%, Kërçova 65%, Kruja 63%, Berati 60%, Prishtina 60%, Prizreni 55,9%, Dibra 51%, Tepelena 50%, Përmeti 41% etj., dhe konstaton se "nuk ka pasur një politikë islamizuese të zhvilluar me tendenca të posaçme nga sundimi osman. Të dhënat flasin se Feja islame është pranuar me dëshirë (...) në masat e popullit shqiptar." Ndërsa R. Fallaçi thotë se "nuk duhet harruar se turqit ishin shumë më tolerantë në çështjet religjioze, se që ishin bizantinët." Diplomati, mjeku e historiani frëng Fransua Pukëvill, shkon edhe më tej dhe jep njoftime të hollësishme për gjendjen e mjeruar shoqërore, ekonomike e kulturore të Shqipërisë, dhe në rend të parë akuzon, jo turqit, por shqiptarët si fajtorë për këtë gjendje." 

Vërejtje vijuese është edhe ajo se qëllimi i Turqisë ka qenë copëtimi i trojeve shqiptare, dhe këtë pohim të vetin e argumentojnë me veprimet e Turqisë që të zbatojë vendimet e Kongresit të Berlinit më 1878 kuptohet, e detyruar politikisht, ekonomikisht e ushtarakisht ta bëjë këtë, e jo pse Turqisë i shkonte për shtati copëtimi i trojeve tona. Harrohet fakti se osmanlinjtë i gjetën trojet shqiptare të pushtuara e të copëtuara nga shumë pushtues: serbët, grekët, italianët etj., dhe vetëm nën Halifatin islam të osmanlinjve trojet shqiptare u bashkuan, filluan të frymojnë së bashku, të tregtojnë e punojnë së bashku, të luftojnë së bashku e çdo gjë tjetër. Iu shmangën asimilimeve romano-bizantine dhe ruajtën qenien e tyre. Lansuesit e tezës së politikës shfarosëse të osmanlinjve, duke shfrytëzuar metodën psikologjike se akuza ka efekt më të madh se demanti, e me qëllim që ta kamuflojnë politikën destruktive ndaj shqiptarëve, veprojnë në kontinuitet dhe janë shumë brutalë në këtë aspekt. Fakti se të gjithë shqiptarët muslimanë nuk e ndiejnë veten turq por shqiptarë, dëshmon se skemi të bëjmë me një politikë asimiluese e përçarëse. Këtë e argumenton edhe lënda arkivore e asaj kohe, por këtë e dëshmon edhe njëri ndër njohësit më të mirë të asaj kohe, historiani anglez S. Th. Arnold, i cili pohon se Turqia Kosovën e konsideronte pjesë lindore të Shqipërisë. 

Ndër vërejtjet përçarëse që lansohen nga qarqet e sipërtheksuara është edhe ajo se Islami është lindor, aziatik (që është rast edhe me fenë që e predikoi Isai a.s. (Jezusi), i imponuar (ndryshe nga Kristianizmi i cili, sipas tyre, lulëzoi vetvetiu në trojet tona) dhe si i tillë ai duhet të flaket nga mesi ynë, e në vend të tij të pranohet Kristianizmi, i cili, sipas tyre, do të na fusë në familjen e madhe evropiane. Është e saktë se Kurani ka filluar dhe ka mbaruar së shpalluri në Arabi e jo në Evropë (siç është rasti edhe me Biblën që u shpall në Azi e jo në Evropë), por Kurani nuk iu shpall arabëve, por mbarë njerëzisë (lil-alemîn), (ndryshe që Bibla iu shpall ekskluzivisht popullit izraelit), se Kurani nuk njeh popull të zgjedhur, popull superior, popull vetvetiu më të vlefshëm se tjetri, vetëm pse qenka nga Evropa apo Amerika. Per se, asnjë komb, asnjë popull sështë më superior se tjetri, nëse tek ai nuk gjenden vlerat, virtytet e larta njerëzore. Ndarja e popujve, feve apo kulturave në aziatike e evropiane, ka konotacione të racizmit, qoftë racizmit nacional apo religjioz. Princ Çarlsi, që e cekëm edhe më herët, Islamin me të gjitha segmentet e veta nuk e pranon si të huaj, përkundrazi, ai thotë se "prania shumëshekullore e Islamit në Spanjë dhe në Ballkan, para osmanlinjve dhe me ta, dëfton se Islami është pjesë e së kaluarës dhe të tashmes së Evropës... e jo gjë e ndarë", dhe si e tillë duhet të trajtohet edhe në marrëdhëniet politike, ekonomike, kulturore e të tjera. Shpërfillja e këtij problemi në Bosnjë kushtoi shtrenjtë: jetën e humbën mbi 200.000 njerëz, e prej tyre 17.000 fëmijë. Krim që do të na përcjell me shekuj. Sipas të gjithë parametrave, trajtimi joadekuat i çështjes shqiptare do të jetë edhe më katastrofik. 

Këtë çështje po e përfundojmë me mendimin e M. Pirrakut se: "Islami nuk ishte fe turke dhe as fe e pushtuesit, por ishte sa fe e turqve, aq edhe e shqiptarëve dhe e të tjerëve dhe turqit në Bashkësinë muslimane osmane paraqitnin vetëm pakicën sunduese...". 

Përsiatjeve të mësipërme do tua shtojmë disa mendime të disa mendimtarëve botërorë, në mënyrë që të vërejmë, e njëkohësisht ti krahasojmë me mendimet e atyre që praninë e Islamit e të muslimanëve në Evropë, por edhe në botë e shohin si të tepërt; se ne shqiptarët si popull i lashtë, por i vogël, nëse duam të ecim përpara, duhet të jemi popull me kritere të shëndosha e konstante, e assesi laramane, popull integrues për çdo gjë pozitive, popull që Lindjen e sheh Lindje e Perëndimin Perëndim, pa lëkundje në vlerat autoktone. 

Sami Frashëri i madh, por fare pak i studiuar ndër ne në krahasim me madhështinë e punës së tij, krimet e Evropës ndaj muslimanëve i përshkruan si vijon: "Nuk u mjaftuan evropianëve këto krime tragjike, por u tubuan nga të gjitha anët e Evropës, nën flamurin e Kryqit dhe disa herë atakuan në vendet islame... Kjo, vepra e tyre, mbeti turp i madh që do të na përkujtojë historia gjer në Ditën e Kijametit..." Samiu pohon se kjo humbje "u shpreh në dy segmente: 1) dëmi material dhe 2) dëmi kulturor (zhdukja e shkencave, njohurive dhe krijimeve islame...) u mbytën dijetarët, u rrënuan shkollat, u dogjën librat; çdo njeri filloi të merret me shpatë e luftë." Ndërsa, sa i përket përhapjes së Islamit, ai pohon se: "Pos përhapjes së Islamit me pushtime, ekziston edhe rruga tjetër, e papërmendur nga historianët, e ajo është përhapja e fesë vetvetiu pa pushtim, pa shpatë dhe pa ushtarë. Kjo edhe nëse nuk është më e madhe se mënyra e parë, pothuaj është e barabartë." Sipas tij, "mënyra e parë ndodhi deri te Sulltan Sulejmani, kurse përhapja e fesë sipas mënyrës së dytë, po ndodh deri në ditët tona." 

Për periudhën aq kontestuese për një pjesë të shkencëtarëve shqiptarë, Volteri pohon se: "Modeli islam i rregullimit të jetës, i pranishëm gjatë kohës së osmanlinjve, paraqet shembullin më të mirë të tolerancës ndërfetare dhe bashkëjetesës, në lirinë e plotë të pjesëtarëve të feve të ndryshme dhe popujve. Derisa, sipas Kishës, secili është dashur të bëhet kristian. Për këtë, autoritetet kishtare armiqësisht janë deklaruar kundrejt tërë botës dhe këtë, derisa ata nuk e pranojnë Kristianizmin." 

Se sa janë të brishta shkrimet e një pjese të inteligjencies shqiptare kundër Islamit, dëftojnë edhe mendimet e ekspertëve botërorë, sikur R. Dozy, orientalist i famshëm, i cili në librin e vet "Historia e muslimanëve të Spanjës", kishte shkruar: "Pushtimi arab ishte i mirëseardhur për Spanjën: ai ka zhvilluar revolucionin e gjithmbarshëm social, flaku pjesën më të madhe të së keqes, nën të cilën ishte ngushtuar me shekuj." Pastaj vazhdon: "Arabët kanë sunduar në këtë mënyrë: Tagrat pothuajse kanë qenë fare të vogla në krahasim me tagrat që ua ka imponuar udhëheqja e mëparshme. Arabët ua kanë marrë taksat pasanikëve. Ato toka të mëdha që i kanë pasur feudalët, e i punonin fshatarët, çifqinjtë e robërit e pakënaqur, arabët ua kanë shpërndarë në mënyrë të barabartë atyre që i kanë punuar. Pronarët e rinj kanë punuar sa kanë mundur më mirë. Të korrat kanë qenë të jashtëzakonshme. Tregtia ishte liruar prej kufizimesh dhe taksash të rënda, që më herët ua kanë shtrënguar fytin, dhe dukshëm u zhvillua. Kurani u ka mundësuar robërve të çlirohen me shpagim të drejtë, ndërsa kjo i ka liruar që të venë në lëvizje energji të reja. Të gjitha këto masa sollën mirëqenien e përgjithshme, e cila ishte shkak që dominimi arab të jetë prej fillimit mirë i pranuar." 

Mendimtari tjetër evropian, Kaetani, thotë: "Shkollat e mjekësisë në Palermo, fillet e diturive fizikale në universitetet e para italiane, vizioni i Dantes dhe teologjia e Toma Akuinit, të gjitha ishin të frymëzuara dhe tjerrë me dijen e vjetër dhe filozofinë të cilën e mblodhën dhe e përpunuan teologët arabë nga Bagdadi dhe Kordoba, mësuesit e dikurshëm të Evropës barbare." 

Kurse Baron Kremeri shkruan: "Krahas shkencave ekzakte, me një kujdes shumë të madh mësoheshin dhe kultivoheshin edhe shkencat e politikës dhe drejtësisë, si dhe filozofiko-teologjike, i binin sistemet politike dhe teoritë për të drejtën, të cilat për nga vlera e tyre i mbulonin të gjitha ato çka kishin arritur popujt e tjerë të shekullit të mesëm. Mendimet e mëdha, të cilat në Evropë hapën rrugë tek në shekullin XVIII, atje qenë proklamuar qysh para tetë shekujsh." 

Baron Kremeri pohon se edhe në fushën e të drejtës administrative dhe dijes financiare, arabët kishin arritur një shkallë të lartë, ngase ligjet tatimore, siç thotë ai, ishin vërtet të përsosura për atë kohë. Posta ishte e rregulluar mirë dhe i lidhte pjesët më të largëta të Halifatit dhe doganimi i brendshëm ishte rreptësisht i ndaluar. Ishin formuar fonde bamirëse, nga të cilat ndihmoheshin jo vetëm të vobektit vendas por edhe të huajt, madje ato shërbenin edhe për lirimin e robërve. Ndërmjet vendeve islame mbretëronte një liri e pakufizuar qarkullimi dhe migrimi, kurse administrimi bazohej pa përjashtim në vetëqeverisjen e komunave, të cilat gëzonin liri të plotë." 

Ka edhe shumë e shumë thënie të tjera, por ne këtë pjesë të shkrimit tonë do ta përfundojmë me një thënie të La Martinit për Muhammedin a.s., e për ta krahasuar me thëniet e P. Bogdanit apo të F. S. Nolit. Ai thotë: "Filozof, orator, profet, ligjdhënës, luftëtar, ngadhënjimtar idesh, rilindës i sërishëm i fesë së logjikës dhe të Zotit pa idhuj dhe pa afreska; themelues i njëzet mbretërive të botës dhe i një mbretërie shpirtërore - ai është Muhammedi. Kur merren parasysh të gjitha masat me të cilat matet madhështia dhe popullariteti i njeriut, lirisht mund të pyesim: a ka ndonjë njeri më të madh se ky?" 

Këto thënie janë vetëm një thërrmi nga tërë ajo që, përkundër armiqësisë së madhe që e kishin P. Bogdani e të tjerë, mirëkuptimi dhe toleranca islame iu mundësoi atyre që të mësojnë, studiojnë, veprojnë e shkruajnë kundër Islamit e Halifatit islam, në prehër të po atij halifati".

----------


## Klevis2000

KONSEKUENCAT DHE PERSPEKTIVA E PROBLEMIT 

Evropa, e në gjirin e saj edhe trojet shqiptare, gjatë historisë ka rënë nën ndikimin judeo-kristian dhe greko-romak, drejtpërdrejt apo tërthorazi, me çrast ka trashëguar edhe ndjenjën e superioritetit kundrejt të tjerëve. Këtë ndjenjë tashmë një shekull e ka vërejtur edhe Sami Frashëri, i cili u është kundërvënë "koncepteve të thjeshtëzuara mbi zhvillimin historik të qytetërimeve botërore, duke e ngushtuar spektrin e tyre në qytetërimin grek dhe atë evropian." Sipas Samiut "deri para lindjes së qytetërimit grek, shumë popuj si kaldejasit, asirianët, indianët, egjiptianët e të tjerë kanë dhënë ndihmesën e vet të vyer në zhvillimin e kulturës botërore, pra edhe të qytetërimit në përgjithësi. Dhe pas grekëve pati popuj të cilët e çuan më tej zhvillimin e kulturës antike, duke i bërë një shërbim të veçantë lindjes dhe zhvillimit të qytetërimit evropian. Në këtë rast Samiu e ka fjalën për një qytetërim të cilin jo pa të drejtë e konsideron të ndritshëm, siç është qytetërimi islam." Ja se në çmënyrë i përshkruan Samiu Evropën dhe shtetin islam: "Një ngjallje, një shpirt, një fuqi, një pasje, një dituri mbretëronte në gjithë ato anë, në ato kohëra që (kur) vend i Sokratit e i Platonit kishin mbeturë si të shkretë, dhe Evropa, Evrop e ndriturë e ditëvet tona, ish një vend i papunuarë me njerëz gjysëm të egërë." Më tej Samiu thotë: "Dritat e tyre (të muslimanëve, N.I.) u hapnë udhënë europianëvet, ata vetë mbetnë në terëtë." Prandaj, kultura dhe qytetërimi janë një njësi e pandarë dhe nuk mund të jenë monopol i një populli apo i një force. Mbyllja e kulturës dhe qytetërimit brenda kornizave të çelikta dhe injorimi i botës përreth, krijon gjendje katastrofike për zhvillimin e drejtë të njerëzisë. Evroperëndimi për shkak të komplekseve të trashëguara gjatë shekujve të kaluar, ka mbjellur vetëm dhunë e tmerr dhe, siç e thotë këtë J. - P. Sartri, në parafrazimin tonë, shumë vepra të artit e të teknikës nga Evropa janë të zhytura thellë në gjak. Mjaftojnë të përmenden kryqëzatat, inkuizicioni, kolonializmi dhe neokolonializmi e modernizmi i manifestuar në dhunën evroamerikane të ditëve të sotshme. Angazhimi në kontinuitet i Evropës kristiane kundër Islamit, shkaktoi humbje të mëdha në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Këtë bukur e ka shprehur edhe Hadrian Renald duke thënë: "Nuk ka në botë besim, i cili ka qenë aq keq i komentuar nga armiqtë e tij dhe i cili u është nënshtruar aq shumë nënçmimit dhe mënisë sikur që është Islami." Se në çshkallë histerie kishte arritur mjerimi i "së vërtetës" së besimit "të drejtë" të kristianëve ndaj të "pavërtetës" së rrezikshme, na njofton Volteri kur pohon se: "Atëherë kishte më shumë kallogjerë bizantinë, të cilët shkruanin kundër Islamit, se sa kishte jeniçerë në ushtrinë turke." 

Forcat centrifugale të njeriut, që e bëjnë gjithnjë e më të nënshtruar humbjes së shpirtit të vet dhe të energjisë drejt periferisë, duhet vënë në barespeshë ndërmjet nevojave të trupit dhe shpirtit, kësaj dhe asaj bote. Civilizimi që e ka reduktuar mirëqenien njerëzore në plotësimin e nevojave shtazore dhe që refuzon të shqyrtojë nevojat njerëzore që kapërcejnë ekzistencën tokësore, nuk mund të ofrojë gjë pos "monstrumin teknologjik dhe uniformizmin modernist", përkatësisht ofron "rebelimin modern" i cili "duhet të jetë performansë e jetës apatike" që tashmë është e pranishme. 

Qytetërimi perëndimor në vend të shembujve idealë, por realë historikë, ofroi shembuj në legjenda. Mirëpo, legjenda pas një kohe zbehet dhe tretet, kështu që krijohet vakuumi, rezultat i të cilit është çorientimi i njeriut, gjendja apatike, jogatishmëria për angazhim, sakrificë e flijim, e në anën tjetër, ekziston e gjallë dëshira për konsum të pafund dhe për iluzione të rrejshme. Brezi i ri në Evro-Amerikë, me tendencë paraqitjeje në gjithë botën, por edhe te ne, me narkomani, orgji, alkoolizëm, seks heterogjen e deformime të tjera, është shembulli më i mirë se çka ofron qytetërimi perëndimor sot. 

Paragjykimet e vazhdueshme në faza të ndryshme historike e deri në ditët tona, kanë krijuar një gjendje jo të lakmueshme, madje tensionuese. Sot evropiani mesatar në muslimanin më së shpeshti sheh vetëm obskurantistin e fanatizuar që i kërcënohet civilizimit të tij, kurse muslimani mesatar në Evropën më së shpeshti sheh vetëm kanosje ndaj vlerave të veta. Kjo është manifestuar edhe në trojet tona shqiptare. Ndonëse me shekuj shumicë, pala muslimane gjithherë është treguar tolerante. Këtë historikisht po e dëshmojnë edhe E. Çabej edhe M. Krasniqi, por edhe të tjerë. Ndonëse ky i fundit tolerancën e nxjerr ekskluzivisht nga tradita kombëtare. Megjithatë, kjo nuk qëndron, sepse tradita si vlerë nuk është kongenitale, por e fituar. Së këndejmi na bëhet e qartë se toleranca që ka dominuar ndër shqiptarët, para së gjithash është rezultat i qëndrimit afirmativ të Islamit ndaj Kristianizmit, por jo edhe anasjelltas. Islami e njeh (e nuk e toleron) Kristianizmin, e njeh Ungjillin, Jezusin, Marien, muslimanët i hanë ushqimet e tyre, martohen me femrat e tyre etj. Të gjitha këto ndikojnë që muslimani mos të krijojë paragjykime e ngarkesa të ulëta. 

Edhe në ditët e sotshme muslimanët në botë, por edhe te ne, tregohen të matur. Nëse i hedhim një vështrim literaturës dhe shtypit aktual, na bëhet e qartë se kristianët në botë, por edhe pakica kristiane te ne, paraqitet tejet agresive, dhe ky agresivitet i tyre te një pjesë e inteligjencies po has në mirëkuptim. Shumica muslimane, në anën tjetër, krahas tolerancës, na paraqitet inferiore, madje edhe inerte dhe e amullt. Vetëm herë pas here hasim në rezistencë të matur të muslimanëve me ton apologjik. Duhet theksuar se për këtë gjendje ka faktorë të ndryshëm, por më vendimtar është ai subjektiv, brenda inteligjencies shqiptare të proveniencës muslimane, e veçan brenda teologëve muslimanë. Këta, duke trashëguar idetë dekadente që kanë mbyllur dyert e ixhtihadit, ndjekin përvojat, shtresimet e mbijetuara kohore, kurse Kurani dhe Sunneti janë shndërruar në doracakë për sharlatanizëm dhe dekor vitrinash. Nuk ka kreacion, nuk ka punë studimore që Islami tu prezentohet si muslimanëve ashtu edhe të tjerëve në madhështinë e tij të plotë, duke i lënë anash mënyrat stereotipe të të paraqiturit të tij. 

Kohëve të fundit, përkundër konflikteve e zënkave, përkundër injorimeve e shpërfilljeve, gëzon e dhëna që brenda muslimanëve fillon të gjallërohet ideja se Islami ka cilësi për të ndërmjetësuar sërish në këtë kohë, siç ka ndërmjetësuar në Mesjetë ndërmjet kulturave e qytetërimeve të vjetra dhe Evropës. Kjo cilësi konsiston para së gjithash jo në mohimin ose zhdukjen e njërës nga këto botëra, por që tua pranojë pjesën e tyre të së vërtetës dhe drejtësisë, të ndërmjetësojë ndërmjet religjionit të pastër nga shtresimet së tepërmi natyrore, materiale të kësaj bote dhe shkencës nga shtresimet religjioze, joshkencore, mistike, të ndërmjetësojë ndërmjet mistikëve që çdo gjë e shohin në prizmin e simbolikës, dhe racionalistëve që çdo gjë e zhveshin në materiale, fizike. Islami sërish duhet ta marrë rolin e vet të "nacionit ndërmjetës" në këtë botë të ndarë politikisht e gjeografikisht. 

Mirëpo, që të arrihen premisat për ndërmjetësim e dialog, e për ta evituar konfliktin, duhet punuar në dy drejtime: 

1) të zhvillohet vetëdija mbi të drejtën në diversitet, sepse ai është normal dhe i pashmangshëm; 

2) të punohet në evitimin e harresës, duke komunikuar barabar dhe pa kushtëzime, e jo "Evropa e pasur në Veri dhe Jugu i pazhvilluar islam!". 

E kaluara për ne mund të jetë leksion. Nuk guxojmë të bëhemi gjeneratë e së kaluarës që jeton në të tanishmen. Duhet të bëhemi gjeneratë e së tashmes, gjeneratë që përpiqet ta studiojë të kaluarën e vet, që ta ruajë atë që për të ka mbetur. Duhet patur kujdes që mos të lejojmë që e kaluara ta atakojë të tashmen, sepse do ta pengojë përparimin dhe zhvillimin. 

Është për përshëndetje fryma tolerante që vjen nga Vatikani. Në Dokumentin e Sekretariatit të Vatikanit për Jokristianë, "Xhihadi" më nuk shpjegohet si dikur, por për çudi, krerët e Kishës Katolike te ne nuk veprojnë sipas këtij dokumenti. A është fjala për mosdëgjesë, për moskonsekuencë, apo për dokument deklarativ, këtë ia lëmë kohës. 

Tendosja në politikë, ekonomi, kulturë e në fushat tjera duhet tua lëshojë vendin mirëkuptimit, dialogut dhe bashkëpunimit. Objekt bisedimesh për fillim mund të jenë elementet që na bashkojnë, të cilat janë më të numërta, se sa ato që na ndajnë. Dallimet duhet të jenë sprovë e pjekurisë, e madhorisë njerëzore dhe potencial për bashkëpunim, barabarësi dhe vëllazëri universale, e jo për krime të reja. Shembulli i Bosnjës, i Çeçenisë, i Kosovës dhe i vendeve të tjera, le të jenë mësuesi më i mirë për orientim të drejtë. 

Ardhmëria i takon dialogut dhe mirëkuptimit. Islami nga ana e vet, ka mundësi të ofrojë bashkëjetesë solide. Thëniet e Xhavahel Laal Nehru-s se: "Qytetërimi islam është nëna e qytetërimeve të reja" dhe e G. Bernard Show-it se: "Islami është fe e ardhmërisë", na trimërojnë në rrugën e mirëkuptimit dhe çrrënjosjes së paragjykimeve. 

PËRFUNDIM 

Çështja e "paragjykimeve" ndaj Islamit dhe muslimanëve në botë dhe te ne është punë komplekse dhe kërkon angazhim multidisiplinor, andaj përpjekja jonë ka për qëllim vetëm ta aktualizojë këtë segment shumë me rëndësi në rrafshin teorik, historik dhe praktik aktual. Deri tash kjo temë nuk është shqyrtuar seriozisht dhe gjithanshëm. Janë shqyrtuar vetëm në formë reaksioni nëpër shtypin ditor dhe atë revial margjinat e problemit. Andaj, detyrë jona në këtë punim është që të japim shenjë në burimet që i kanë rezultuar paragjykimet dhe veprimet agresive e militante të Botës kristiane ndaj Botës muslimane. Këtë u përpoqëm ta bëjmë pjesërisht në pikëpamje kronologjike dhe problemore si për Evropën ashtu edhe për shqiptarët, duke dhënë shenjë në disa prej autoriteteve shkencore-intelektuale nga fusha e filozofisë, politikës, religjionit, historisë, letërsisë dhe fushave të tjera. 

Rezultati i përpjekjeve tona qëndron në faktin se në bazë të studimeve e hulumtimeve të anëtarëve të tjerë, por edhe në bazë të hulumtimeve e përsiatjeve tona, kemi arritur ta kornizojmë, pak a shumë ta përkufizojmë vatrën, përkatësisht vatrat, burimet prej nga plasohen paragjykimet evroperëndimore, por edhe ato shqiptare kundrejt Islamit. Përfundimi unik është se burimi është i përbashkët: tradita judeo-kristiane, trashëgimia greko-romake, por edhe vetëdija e krijuar gjatë historisë për rrezikimin nga Islami - mësimi, kultura dhe qytetërimi i tij, që si pasojë ka qenë lufta dyshekullore e kryqëzatave, inkuizicioni, si përpjekje e Evroperëndimit për dominim në religjion, politikë, ekonomi dhe fushat tjera. Depërtimi i Islamit në Ballkan me osmanlinjtë, në disa pjesë të Evropës, e veçanërisht në Ballkan, edhe më shumë nxiti propagandën dhe angazhimin ushtarak antiislam. Si pasojë të botëkuptimeve të tilla dhe dëshirës për dominim e eksploatim kemi kolonializmin, neokolonializmin dhe përpjekjet më të reja të botës moderne evroperëndimore për nënshtrim të plotë të vendeve muslimane në rrafshin politik, ekonomik, ushtarak e kulturor. Mirëpo, gjithnjë e më shumë po sheshohet se dhuna është injorancë, se demokracia e rrejshme duhet tia lëshojë vendin dialogut të mirëfilltë, drejtësisë unike, vëllazërisë universale, përkatësisht vlerave të mirëfillta njerëzore. 

Apelet e shumta të dijetarëve se kriza perëndimore po hyn në fazën e një kataklizme (O. Spengleri, M. Hajdegeri etj.), duhet të jenë vërejtje serioze se vlerat janë rrezikuar, kurse ka vërshuar jovlera. Viteve të fundit shumë autoritete botërore nga fusha e politikës dhe e mendimit ftojnë (Princ Çarlsi i Uellsit, Rozhe Garodi etj.) në mirëkuptim dhe bashkëpunim reciprok, si alternativa të vetme për shpëtim nga skëterra e quajtur modernizëm. Muslimanët të gjitha "marrëdhëniet" duhet ti bëjnë me vetëdije të lartë e në baza intelektuale. Ata me vetëmohim duhet të ballafaqohen me të gjitha provokimet e kohës, pa inferioritet kulturor e psikologjik, sepse të jeshë evropian, amerikan, aziatik apo nga ndonjë komb i caktuar, vetvetiu nuk paraqet as vlerë, as jovlerë, as superioritet, as inferioritet, as përsosuri, as mangësi. Aspekti material, biologjik i shprehur në gjerman, francez, kinez, shqiptar a grek, paraqet vetëm mjetin për ti dhënë kuptim vlerës; vetvetiu nuk posedon domethënie. 

Na mban shpresa që përpjekja jonë në pasqyrimin e këtij problemi do të inicojë nevojën e flakjes së paragjykimeve dhe dëshirën për mirëkuptim dhe gatishmëri për dialog të hapur për të gjitha sferat e jetës. Kurani kaherë ka apeluar në komunikim të ndërsjellë, por a do të pranohet kjo ofertë e hapur, nuk varet prej tij. 



LITERATURA 

1. Abazi, Irfan, etj., "E drejta familjare në Islam", Shkup, 1416/1996. 
2. Ahmeti, Muhidin, "Përmbledhje ligjëratash fetare", Shkodër, 1417/1996. 

3. "Argumenti" - ~asopis za dru{tvenu teoriju i praksu, nr. 2/1982, Rijeka. 

4. Arnold, S. Thomas, "Povijest Islama - historijski tokovi misije", botimi II, Sarajevo, 1990. 

5. Azizussamed, Ulfe, "Islami dhe kristianizmi", bot. II, Tetovë, 1997. 

6. Baxhi, Hasan, "Dialogu Kristiani dhe Muslimani", Tiranë, 1993. 

7. Berisha, Avdi, "Shtatzënia e një mashtrimi", Prishtinë, 1995. 

8. Bogdani, Pjetër, "Çeta e profetëve", I, Prishtinë, 1990. 

9. Bo`ovi}, Rade, "Arapi u usmenoj narodnoj pesmi na srpsko-hrvatskom jezi~kom podru~ju", Beograd, 1977. 

10. Bucaille, Maurice, "Biblija, Kuran i nauka", Sarajevo, 1978. 

11. Bu}an, Daniel, "Poimanje arabizma", Zagreb, 1980. 

12. "Bujku" - e përditshme e dt. 16.07.1994, Prishtinë. 

"Bujku" - e përditshme e dt. 17.08,1996, Prishtinë. 

"Bujku" - e përditshme e dt. 25.06.1996, Prishtinë. 

"Bujku" - e përditshme e dt. 03.03.1997, Prishtinë. 

"Bujku" - e përditshme e dt. 13.03.1997, Prishtinë. 

13. Bulaç, Ali, "Islam i demokracija, teokracija i totalitarizam", Sarajevo-Ljubljana, 1995. 

14. Çabej, Eqrem, "Studime gjuhësore", II, Prishtinë, 1976. 

15. Çabej, Eqrem, "Studime gjuhësore", III, Prishtinë, 1976. 

16. Çabej, Eqrem, "Studime gjuhësore", V, Prishtinë, 1977. 

17. "Dituria islame" - revistë fetare, kulturore, shkencore, Prishtinë, nr. 67-68/1994. 

"Dituria islame" - revistë fetare, kulturore, shkencore, Prishtinë, nr. 81-82/1996. 

"Dituria islame" - revistë fetare, kulturore, shkencore, Prishtinë, nr. 83/1996. 

"Dituria islame" - revistë fetare, kulturore, shkencore, Prishtinë, nr. 85/1996. 

18. El-Hufi, Ahmed M., "Toleranca islame", Prishtinë, 1996. 

19. El-Kardavi, Jusuf, "Hallalli dhe harami në Islam", Shkup, 1417/1997. 

20. El-Kardavi, Jusuf, "Rizgjimi islam ndërmjet kundërshtimit dhe ekstremizmit", Shkup, 1417/1997. 

21. El-D`isr, Nedim, "Vjerovanje u Boga u svijetlu filozofije, nauke i Kurana", bot. II, Sarajevo, 1985. 

22. Fanoni, Franc, "Të mallkuarit e botës", Prishtinë, 1984. 

23. Frashëri, Sami, "Përhapja e Islamit", bot. II, Shkup, 1993.

Frashëri, Sami, "Vepra II", Prishtinë, 1978. 
Garodi, Rozhe, "Islami dhe kultura", Sarajevë, 1990. 
Gorodi, Ro`e, "@ivi islam", Sarajevo, 1990. 
Grup autorësh, "Feja, kultura e tradita islame ndër shqiptarët", Prishtinë, 1995. (Simpozium ndërkombëtar 12.-15.10.1992) 
Grup autorësh, "Historia e letërsisë shqiptare", Prishtinë, 1989 
Gjozo, Husein, "Islami në kohë", Shkup, 1413/1993 
Had`i}, Osman Nuri, "Muhammed a.s. i Kuran" bot. III, Sarajevo, 1986 
Hiti, Filip, "Istorija Arapa od najstarijih vremena do danas", botimi II fototip, Sarajevo, 1988 
Ibrahimi, N., "Kontaktet e para të Islamit me popujt ballkanikë në periudhën paraosmane", Shkup, 1997 
Ismajli, Rexhep, "Gjuha shqipe e Kundit të Arbënit", Prishtinë, 1985. 
Izetbegovi}, Alija, "Islam izme|u Istoka i Zapada", Beograd, 1988. 
35. "Jeta" - nr. 10/1996 - shtojcë e Zërit të dt. 30.11.1996, Prishtinë. 
36. Kalaji}, Drago{, "Smak sveta", Beograd, 1978. 

37. Kaleshi, Hasan, "Kontributi i shqiptarëve në dituritë islame", boitmi II, Rijad, 1992/1412. 

38. ****}, Enes (ed.), "Kuran u savremenom dobu", I, Sarajevo, 1990. 

39. Kastrati, Jup, "Historia e gramatologjisë shqiptare (1635-1944)", Prishtinë, 1980. 

40. "Kultura" - ~asopis za teoriju i sociologiju kulture i kulturnu politiku, nr. 11-14/1971, Beograd. 

41. Kuran-i me përkthim e komentim nga Sherif Ahmeti, Prishtinë, 1988. 

42. Kutub, Sejjid, "Islami - fe e ardhmërisë", Shkup, botimi III, 1413/1993. 

43. Kutub, Sejjid, "Kjo fe", Shkup, 1414/1993. 

44. Marksi, Karl dhe Engelsi, Fridrih, "Mbi fenë", Tiranë, 1979. 

45. Mufaku, Muhamed, "Shqiptarët në botën arabe (shekulli XVIII - fillimi i shekullit XX)", Prishtinë, 1990. 

46. Muhammed, Mahmud Seid, "Islami dënon diskriminimin racor", Shkup, 1994/1415. 

47. Muharremi, Hivzi, "Pasqyrë e shkurtër e historisë së artit", Prishtinë, 1984. 

48. "Nûr" - ~asopis za kulturu i islamske teme, vol. V, No. 11, 1996, Beograd, Nûr - ~asopis za kulturu i islamske teme, vol. VI, No, 12, 1997, Beograd. 

49. "Perla" - revistë shkencore - kulturore tremujore, 1/1996, Tiranë. 

50. Pirraku, Muhamet, "Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit", Prishtinë, 1989. 

51. Rugova, Ibrahim, "Vepra e Bogdanit", Prishtinë, 1989. 

52. Sadiku, Riza, "Hasan Kaleshi: Jeta dhe vepra", Shkup, 1996. 

53. Salihu, Hajdar, "Poezia e bejtexhinjve", Prishtinë, 1987. 

54. Sedaj, Engjëll, "Etnonimi arbëresh - shqiptar (Kontribut për autoktoninë e shqiptarëve)", Prishtinë, 1996. 

55. "Selam" - revija za kulturu, vjeru i nauku, nr. 6/1996, Prizren. 

56. Smailagi}, Nerkez, "Leksikon Islama", Sarajevo, 1990. 

57. Sheriati, Ali, "Fatimeja është Fatime", Tetovë, 1996. 

58. Sheriati, Ali, "Kultura dhe ideologjia", Tetovë, 1992. 

59. Sheriati, Ali, "Njeriu dhe Islami", Tetovë, 1992. 

60. "Sheshi" - shtojcë mujore për kulturë, nr. 2, mars, 1997, Zëri i dt. 07.03.1997, Prishtinë. 

61. Shkrimi shenjt - përktheu Simon Filipaj, Ferizaj, 1994. 

62. Takvim 1400 H.G./Kalendar 1980 g., Sarajevo, 1980. 

63. D`ait, Hi{am, "Evropa i Islam", bot. II i plotësuar, Sarajevo, 1985. 

64. Xhemile, Merjem, "Kush është Mevdudiu?", Mitrovicë, 1996. 

65. Xholi, Zija, "Sami Frashëri", Vepra IV, Prishtinë, 1978. 

66. Zbornik Zagreba~ke d`amije, "Problem savremenog pristupa Islamu", 1409/1989, Zagreb 1990. 

67. "Zëri" - javore politike shqiptare, Prishtinë, dt. 28.12.1996.

----------


## Klevis2000

Fundamentalizmi ndërmjet tendencave dhe realitetit
HYRJE 

Gjatë njëzetvjetëshit të fundit, e veçanërisht gjatë dhjetëvjetëshit të fundit të mileniumit të dytë, Islami si religjion, kulturë e qytetërim po kalon nëpër një fazë të rëndë të zhvillimit të vet. Nga jomuslimanët ai cilësohet si anakronik e regresiv, militant e ekskomunikues, frymëzues i irredentizmit e separatizmit, frymëzues i terrorizmit botëror madje edhe si kërcënim për botën jashtislame. Nga kjo gjendje lindi, përkatësisht u imponua vetvetiu ideja për të shkruar rreth fenomenit të fundamentalizmit qysh nga mesi i viteve tetëdhjetë. Mirëpo, klima politike e atëbotshme nuk ishte e favorshme për një ndërmarrje të tillë. 

Për shkak të përdorimit gjithnjë e më të madh të nocionit fundamentalizëm në shtypin e përditshëm , atë revial e shkencor të ish-Jugosllavisë, por edhe në qarqet shkencore e politike, Bashkësia Islame në Bosnjë më 1990 organizoi një tubim shkencor lidhur me këtë temë. Ky tubim shkencor paraqet qasjen më serioze dhe të vetme për ta trajtuar këtë çështje me kompetencë, nga rrafshet e ndryshme në hapësirën ish-jugosllave. Në trojet shqiptare të ish-Jugosllavisë kjo temë kryesisht është trajtuar në kontekst negativ, me qëllime denigruese ndaj Islamit dhe muslimanëve, pa shkrime analitike, me disa përjashtime kryesisht në shtypin e Bashkësisë Islame, që assesi nuk kanë arritur qëllimin e tyre. Qëllimi ynë atë kohë, por edhe sot, ka qenë dhe është që, së paku të ofrojmë baza dhe orientime të caktuara teorike për zgjidhjen e dilemave dhe problemeve që paraqiten krahas fenomenit të Islamit politik dhe recepcionit politik dhe politik ditor të Islamit, e atëherë të nxitura nga ngadhënjimi i Revolucionit islam në Iran dhe nga procesi i montuar politik ndaj intelektualëve boshnjakë më 1983, e pjesërisht edhe nga demonstratat studentore - popullore në Kosovë në vitin 1981 e këtej. Këtë e nxitën edhe lufta e drejtë afgane kundër Bashkimit Sovjetik, lufta e drejtë algjeriane kundër regjimit kukull profrancez, lufta e drejtë çeçene kundër Rusisë, dalja triumfale në skenën politike e Partisë "Refah" të N. Erbakanit në Turqi etj. etj. 

Besimi islam dhe manifestimi i tij praktik në establishmentin e atëbotshëm postitist fitoi status të të padëshirueshmit, status antisocialist dhe kleronacionalist. Shteti partiak me vigjilencë mbikëqyrte dhe orientonte aktivitetin shkencor-kulturor në shoqëri. Aktiviteti i shtuar i muslimanëve në një anë, dhe kundërshtimi i tyre publik kundrejt ateizimit sistematik dhe shkatërrimit të diferentie specifice të qenies nacionale, nga ana tjetër, nga shteti partiak u proklamua si veprimtari armiqësore antishtetërore dhe e gjykuar, kurse në rrafshin ideologjik-teorik kjo praktikë fetare-kulturore u sanksionua me sintagmën fundamentalizmi islam. 

Është dëshirë jona dhe pretendim yni që, brenda kësaj hapësire që kemi, të shtrojmë teoretikisht dhe praktikisht disa çështje rreth temës së fundamentalizmit përgjithësisht, kurse atij islam, thënë kushtimisht, veçanërisht, për të sqaruar, pak a shumë, gjenezën e kësaj shprehjeje, dimensionet, përmbajtjen dhe përdorimin e saj si në botën jashtislame ashtu edhe në botën muslimane, e edhe ndër ne shqiptarët. Jemi të vetëdijshëm se me një punim të këtillë nuk mund të thuhet çdo gjë, përkundrazi, do të kënaqemi që të inicojmë shkrime konstruktive e objektive, analitike e të thella, dhe ti kontribuojmë mirëkuptimit e dialogut ndërmjet religjioneve, kulturave e qytetërimeve, e ti flakim paragjykimet dhe ...centrizmat e ndryshëm që i kontribuojnë krijimit të hendeqeve dhe ekskomunikimit midis njerëzve, kulturave e qytetërimeve ndër shekuj.

----------


## Klevis2000

I. EKSPLIKACIONI ETIMOLOGJIKO-TERMINOLOGJIK I NOCIONIT "FUNDAMENTALIZËM" 

Të gjitha manifestimet e krijimtarisë shpirtërore dhe intelektuale gjatë historisë, karakterizohen me veçorinë permanente dhe imanente të thirrjes në themelet, bazat dhe burimet e njohjeve të caktuara kundrejt të cilave njeriu, si objekt historik, sillet në mënyrë tradicionale, dhe kjo thirrje është parim i njohur në sistemet e caktuara ideore dhe ideologjike, në dituritë shoqërore, në religjion, në filozofi dhe në art, kurse thirret në premisat fundamentale teorike, aksiologjike, etike dhe estetike. Mirëpo, me zhvillimin e sociologjisë si shkencë e pavarur dhe të disiplinave të saj, e veçanërisht sociologjisë së religjionit, moralit e kulturës, erdhi deri te raporti kritik më i mprehtë ndaj vlerave fundamentale të religjionit. Dituritë shoqërore kritikojnë dhe aksiologjikisht përcaktojnë si konservative e të papërshtatshme për shkallën ekzistuese të zhvillimit shoqëror, këmbëngulësinë në tezat fundamentale të traditës. Insistimi në këto parime fundamentale religjioze dhe në format e tij historike të institucionalizuara në "sociologjinë amerikane të dekadës së parë të shekullit XX, emërtohet si fundamentalizëm. Mendimi filozofik dhe sociologjik evroperëndimor me shprehjen fundamentalizëm nënkupton përcaktimin e sërishëm të traditës së supozuar religjioze në formën e kondensuar, të pastruar e madje të redukuar. 

Tendencat e ngjashme për restaurimin e traditës zanafillore religjioze, që kronologjikisht është më e afërt me protagonistët e parë të religjionit përkatës, i cili i është ekspozuar ndikimit të shekullarizmit tashmë planetar, ndeshen në histori thuajse në të gjitha religjionet. 

Duke u ballafaquar me këtë dukuri, drejtpërdrejt dhe tërthorazi, na imponohet problemi i sqarimit të nocionit fundamentalizëm si në kuptimin etimologjik, gjuhësor, ashtu edhe në atë terminologjik, semantik. Nocioni fundamentalizëm është i datës më të re, kështu që shumë fjalorë, leksikone dhe enciklopedi fare nuk e shpjegojnë, kurse disa ofrojnë vetëm shpjegime leksikore. Kështu, M. Vujaklija pohon se nocioni fundamentalizëm mban prejardhje latine që d.m.th.: fundamentum = fundament, bazë, themel dhe fundamentalis = fundamentalizëm, themelor, bazor, kryesor, qenësor, zanafillor. 

Në kuptimin terminologjik nocioni fundamentalizëm vështirë mund të përkufizohet drejt. Nga dita në ditë kuptimi semantik i kësaj shprehjeje zgjerohet. Megjithatë, do të përpiqemi të afrojmë mendimet më të plota, sikur atë të akademik M. Filipoviqit, i cili pohon se me "fjalën fundamentalizëm kuptojmë çdo pikëpamje që mban qëndrimin e pandryshueshmërisë së disa të vërtetave themelore, të vërtetave të shenjta, veprave dhe qëndrimeve ose zgjidhjeve në cilëndo fushë të veprimit njerëzor." Po ashtu ai pohon se "fundamentalizëm d.m.th. edhe refuzimi i çdo kuptimi tjetër pos atij tekstual të një të vërtete ose të një qëndrimi." Njëri nga kulturologët e filozofët më të mëdhenj botërorë, Osvald Spengler, mendon se "mendimi për çdo kthim burimeve dhe rrënjëve domosdoshmërisht është fundamentalist." Kurse shkencat shoqërore evroperëndimore, veçan sociologjia amerikane, me nocionin fundamentalizëm nënkuptojnë doktrinën e kundërt me modernizmin religjioz", që jep të kuptojmë se nocioni fundamentalizëm në kuptimin terminologjik ka domethënie të gjerë. 



II. GJENEZA E FUNDAMENTALIZMIT DHE ZHVILLIMI HISTORIK I KËSAJ LËVIZJEJE  

Fundamentalizmi dhe bashkësitë protestante 

Fundamentalizmi është i proveniencës kristiane - protestante amerikane, i lindur në shekullin XIX si protestë, si reaksion në paraqitjen në skenën botërore të liberalizmit dhe modernizmit ekstrem, e veçanërisht si reaksion ndaj pozitivizmit dhe evolucionizmit, si reaksion ndaj të kuptuarit dhe të komentuarit e dokumenteve themelore të Kristianizmit. Së shpejti kjo lëvizje u zgjerua në Angli e më gjerë ndër protestantët (ungjillistët). Me këtë rast, brenda disa bashkësive kishtare ungjilliste (protestante) u organizuan konferenca biblike, që me anë të tyre në mënyrë unike të përgjigjen në problemet dhe pyetjet rishtazi të dalura në skenë. Përveç asaj se fundamentalizmi ishte reaksion ndaj aksioneve të faktorëve të jashtëm si kundrejt modernizmit, liberalizmit dhe shekullarizmit, ai ishte reaksion edhe ndaj aksioneve të faktorëve të brendshëm kundrejt lëvizjes kundërshtare "Social Gospel" (Ungjilli social), lëvizje kjo që angazhohej për harmonizimin sa më të madh të Ungjillit me rrethanat shoqërore në Perëndim. Me kalimin e kohës, fundamentalistët protestantë, përkatësisht fundamentalistët ungjillistë, janë angazhuar në vendosjen dhe kristalizimin e disa postulateve dhe kanë insistuar sidomos në këto: 

- Pagabueshmëria e teksteve biblike dhe e doktrinës komplete biblike; 

- lindja virgjërore e Jezu Krishtit; 

- flijimi i Jezu Krishtit për gjithë njerëzinë; 

- ringjallja e trupit pas vdekjes dhe ardhja e sërishme e Jezu Krishtit, dhe konstituimi i "mbretërisë" njëmijëvjeçare para fundit definitiv të botës. 

Insistimi i kësaj lëvizjeje konsistonte në atë që çdo fjalë, çdo pamje dhe çdo ndodhi në tekstin e Biblës posedon vetëm atë kuptimin tekstual, ndaj nuk janë të lejueshme çfarëdo komentesh alegorike e metaforike të tekstit biblik. 

Kjo lëvizje fundamentaliste protestante rrumbullakimin e vet ideor e teorik e fitoi me veprën pesëmbëdhjetëvëllimore me titull "The Fundamentals: A Testimony to the Truth" (Bazat: dëshmia për të vërtetën), që u botua gjatë viteve 1910-1912. 

Me qëllim të ndërtimit të shoqërisë dhe harmonizimit të saj me parimet e fesë e të Biblës dhe krijimit të bazave më të forta organizative, në vitin 1919, në Filadelfi të SHBA-ve është formuar Shoqata botërore kristiane fundamentaliste (WCFA), në krye të së cilës ishte lideri i tyre W. B. Ryle. Pos kësaj kanë ekzistuar edhe shoqata rajonale fundamentaliste, nga të cilat disa kanë pasur edhe synime të veçanta. Përkundër dallimeve e kundërshtimeve ndërmjet veti, e veçanërisht ndërmjet bashkësive protestante të baptistëve, prezbetarianëve dhe Nxënësve të Krishtit, grupet fundamentaliste e kanë të përbashkët përcaktimin antiekumenik dhe antidialogist. Kështu për shembull, kur më 1948 në Amsterdam të Holandës u formua Këshilli botëror ekumenik i kishave, fundamentalistët për të krijuar baraspeshë formuan Këshillin ndërkombëtar të kishave kristiane (ICCC). Mendohet se sot fundamentalizmi është më i pranishëm në SHBA ku numëron rreth 10 milionë pjesëtarë, kurse disa shkojnë më tej e pohojnë se sot së paku simpatizues të kësaj lëvizjeje janë 50 miliona njerëz. Fundamentalizmi protestant edhe sot është aktiv, që e dëshmon e dhëna se çdo vit me radhë gjatë korrikut festohet Dita e ngadhënjimit ndaj katolikëve dhe këto manifestime karakterizohen me agresivitet kulminant, me viktima njerëzish etj. 

Fundamentalizmi dhe Kisha Katolike 

Dijetarët e mendimit dhe teologjisë katolike pohojnë se në Katolicizëm nuk ekziston fundamentalizmi, dhe këtë e arsyetojnë me atë se këtë nocion nuk e përfshijnë fare fjalorët, përkatësisht nuk e përfshinë as Enciklopedia më e madhe teologjike katolike "Sacramentum mundi". Mirëpo, duke e pasur parasysh domethënien e nocionit fundamentalizëm si tërësi ideore dhe veprim praktik, që dtth. se duke iu kthyer burimeve mos të lejohen ndryshime, mund të themi se as Kisha Katolike nuk është imune ndaj fundamentalizmit. Franjo Topiq pohon, duke e pasur në konsideratë atë që u tha deri më tash, se brenda Kishës Katolike mund të flitet për integralizmin si korelativ të fundamentalizmit. Edhe integralizmi, sipas F. Topiqit, shfaqet përafërsisht kur edhe fundamentalizmi, si reaksion kundrejt shekullarizmit, liberalizmit dhe modernizmit. Edhe integralizmi konsideron se Bibla është kompetente dhe përcaktuese jo vetëm për fushën e fesë, por edhe për fushën shkencore, kulturore, politike dhe ekonomike. 

Në fillim të shekullit XX ky botëkuptim fluid ideor dhe emocional mbi botën, fitoi edhe format e veta të organizuara në Sodalitium Pianum-in romak (Shoqëria e Pios), të cilën e udhëhiqte Umberto Benigni. Kjo shoqëri filloi të formojë ligat, partitë dhe sindikatat kristiane të frymëzuara nga parimet fetare në Gjermani, Francë dhe në tërë Italinë. Mirëpo, udhëheqja supreme e Kishës Katolike, duke parë në këtë shoqëri "sektarizmin" e llojit të vet, reagoi shpejt dhe Papa Benedikti (1914-1922) e shformoi këtë shoqëri. Për tu diferencuar nga pikëpamjet e ngatërruara e komplekse, Kisha Katolike në Koncilin III të Vatikanit më 1962 - 1965, qartë dhe autoritativisht u deklarua se "njëmendësitë e kësaj bote kanë autonominë e vet legjitime, se dituria, kultura, politika dhe ekonomia janë fusha të mëvetësishme shoqërore dhe se ajo (Kisha, N. I.) nuk dëshiron drejtpërdrejt të përzihet në rregullimin e tyre", por duke ia ruajtur vetes të drejtën që të mbetet si ndërgjegje kritike e vetëdijes së çdo rregullimi shoqëror dhe disa njëmendësive të kësaj bote, veçan segmentit moralo-etik. 

Mirëpo, me qëndrimet e këtilla të Koncilit II nuk u pajtuan të gjithë, kështu që filloi rezistenca ndaj pikëpamjeve të tilla. Këtë rezistencë e personifikoi kryepeshkopi Marcel Lefevre, i cili e formoi Vëllazërinë e Pios (sipas Papës Pio V në shekullin XV) me seli në Zvicër. Sërish intervenoi Vatikani duke e shkarkuar nga detyra kishtare. 

Ky integralizëm, respektivisht ky fundamentalizëm, ndër të tjera ka qenë i provokuar edhe nga një rrymë tjetër brenda teologjisë katolike në Amerikë, e quajtur amerikanizëm. Ky nocion është proces i kundërt nga fundamentalizmi dhe ka për qëllim si të gjendet dhe të vendoset kundrejt ndryshimeve në shoqërinë amerikane. Me fjalë të tjera, amerikanizmi synon harmonizimin e botës së fesë dhe botës së re të shoqërisë amerikane. Njëri nga përfaqësuesit kryesorë të amerikanizmit është Hekeri, i cili formoi shoqatën e cila kishte për qëllim ti propagandojë kryesisht këto ide: jo vetëm që feja, kisha dhe bashkësia kishtare duhet ta konsiderojnë botën, por duhet edhe ti adaptohen asaj bote. Ndonëse kjo lëvizje askurrë nuk është pranuar plotësisht nga teologjia katolike dhe tërë bashkësia kishtare, megjithatë ka pasur por edhe sot ka ndikime të caktuara. 

Nuk duhet hequr nga mendja se fundamentalizmi - integralizmi, që të kuptohet drejt, duhet të kuptohet si lëvizje protestuese, po sikur edhe te protestantët. Ai është i kushtëzuar dhe i papërcaktuar, sipas sistemit aksioni - reaksioni. Siç e thotë këtë F. Topiq, këtu është "në pyetje loja ndërmjet raportit të traditës dhe ndryshimeve, raportit ndaj të resë". Lidhur me këtë çështje Koncili II ka vendosur: duhet kthyer Burimit, Themeluesit, por jo të kthehemi në shekullin XV, XVI, XVII. 

Se idetë fundamentaliste - integraliste nuk janë imanente vetëm për evroamerikën katolike por edhe për trojet shqiptare, na dëshmojnë thëniet vijuese, tipike fundamentaliste. 

Është dëshirë e kahershme e kreut katolik dhe e prokatolikëve ndër ne që të thirren në fenë e gjoja stërgjyshërve tanë, në Katolicizëm, si rrugë e sigurt për të dalë nga problemet me Serbinë. Veprimet e tyre janë aq perfide saqë rezistencën paqësore të popullit të Kosovës kundrejt Serbisë e Jugosllavisë, dr. Shan Zefi e quan si "via crusis" (udha e kryqit) që është nisur para shumë shekujve, e që tani po i afrohet fundit. Ky konstatim përshkohet me fundamentalizëm, dhe duke e marrë parasysh kontekstin kohor e hapësinor, paraqet dëm politik, historik e kulturor. Të kësaj natyre janë edhe apelet e Don Lush Gjergjit, që herë pas here ua drejton besimtarëve muslimanë shqiptarë. Ai apelon në përcaktimin e ri të shqiptarëve muslimanë, për ti përmirësuar gabimet nga e kaluara, respektivisht të stërgjyshërve tanë, para se të hyjmë në mileniumin e tretë, i cili nëse nuk konvertojmë, do të jetë fatal për ne. Pra, në këtë mendim të tij vërejmë kërkesën e parë: konvertimin në Katolicizëm, dhe kërkesën e dytë: nëse eventualisht shqiptarët muslimanë nuk konvertojnë, atëherë, së bashku me bashkëkombasit katolikë duhet të krijojnë një lloj evroislamizmi. Tendencioziteti dhe tinëzakësia e apeleve nuk meritojnë elaborim të veçantë, aq më tepër kur për identitetin fetar nacional dhe ruajtjen e tij kemi folur në disa vende, por edhe në këtë punim. 

Fundamentalizmi dhe Kisha Ortodokse 

Për arsye objektive nuk kemi mundur të tubojmë të dhëna për fundamentalizmin ndër ortodoksët, as në rrafshin teorik e as në atë praktik. Mirëpo, duke e marrë parasysh faktin se fundamentalizmi si term teknik përdoret si shenjë që shënon çdo qëndrim shpirtëror që insiston në jondryshueshmërinë e disa parimeve ose synon ti përcaktojë parimet themelore për një fushë të mendimit ose veprimit, atëherë ky term mbulon edhe atë që quhet ortodokse në cilëndo fushë. Shembull tipik i qëndrimit të tillë ortodoks, për të cilin mund të përdorim edhe termin fundamentalist, është çështja e besnikërisë, lojalitetit të ortodoksëve ndaj qëndrimeve të etërve të Sinodit të Nikesë më 325 dhe të Konstantinopolit më 381 mbi çështjet e dogmave të Kishës, për çarsye erdhi deri te skizma, çarja në Kishën Kristiane në vitin 1054. Atëbotë ortodoksët (pravosllavët) refuzuan të pranojnë dogmat e reja mbi emanuimin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë edhe nga i Biri e jo vetëm nga Ati i Shenjtë, pastaj dogmën mbi purgatorin, mbi zënien virgjërore të Krishtit etj. 

Fundamentalizmin ortodoks (pravosllav) e kemi aktiv gjatë tërë historisë, herë-herë brenda teologjisë ortodokse, e herë-herë në rrafshin religjioz - nacional, kurse me bekimin e Rusisë cariste. Që të dy këto komponente i kemi aktive edhe gjatë shekullit të fundit, veçan në Kongresin gjithësllav të mbajtur në Beograd më 1946. 

Edhe në vitet nëntëdhjetë i kemi disa takime gjithësllave të karakterit politik-kulturor e tregtaro-ekonomik. Madje, Kisha Ortodokse Serbe është mjaft aktive në idenë gjithë-ortodokse në trojet ish-jugosllave. Mirëpo, më hollësisht nuk mund të hyjmë, pasi që ky segment mbetet të hulumtohet si në aspektin teorik ashtu edhe në atë praktik. 

Fundamentalizmi dhe real-socializmi 

Paraqitja e real-socializmit në skenën historike në rrafshin teoriko-praktik per se dhe per alend ka qenë fundamentaliste, sepse me tërë forcën ndërmori luftë të pakursyeshme dhe fushatë frontale politike kundër çdo vlere tradicionale që ruhet në vetëdijen fetare dhe krijimtarinë e pasur kulturore - civilizuese, e në llogari të gjakpastërtisë partiako-revolucionare. Në këtë mënyrë është promovuar vetëdija e real-socializmit si "vetëdije autentike" e vetme, e vetmja përparimtare dhe revolucionare, që ka për "detyrë" ti përkufizojë dhe rivalorizojë të gjitha vlerat e vjetra sipas parametrave të vetë ideologjikë. Me këtë synonin dy gjëra: 

- të eliminohet çdo vetëdije tjetër pos asaj sunduese, dhe; 

- të krijohet atmosferë e lemeritës-buneritës, si mjet për ruajtjen e monopolit të pushtetit. 

Synimet fundamentaliste të real-socializmit në rrafshin sociologjik, R. Hafizoviq i përshkruan si "një lloj neuroze ideologjike që jeton nga kundërthëniet e pazgjidhura, që ngrihet kundër të gjitha vlerave qiellore dhe botërore, komunitare dhe individuale. Nuk i intereson as njeriu, as Zoti, as shoqëria, as e vërteta, por vetëm sedra dhe egoizmi i tij, për shkak të vetekzistimit". Vetëdija fetare më së tepërmi i ka penguar, në mënyrë që veten ta paraqesë si të vetmen vetëdije autentike që të përcaktojë çështë e drejtë e çka jo, çështë e vërteta e çështë gënjeshtra, për kë është liria e për kë robëria, kush është armik e kush atdhetar dhe në këtë aq ka këmbëngulë saqë veten e ka shndërruar në një religjion të profanizuar, dogmatika e të cilit është materializmi dialektik, kurse moralika e të cilit është sistemi shoqëror humanist. Për veten ka pohuar se posedon burimësi të pacenueshme. 

Në anën tjetër, duke e shpallur fenë si çështje private, real-socializmi për herë të parë në histori shpirtin njerëzor e ndau në dy sfera: në atë private dhe shoqërore. Kjo ndarje nuk nxit vetëm vdekjen shpirtërore të individit, por edhe vdekjen e tërë një populli, popullit të Zotit. Kjo nxit që individi të bëhet detaj i paemër në mozaikun e organizatës kolektive si personalitet mistik i llojit të vet ose veçanësisë kolektive, e cila thelbësisht është ofruar në kategorinë socio-historike të Nacionit. Nacioni, në të vërtetë, bëhet sinonim për të gjithë individët, por jo edhe për personin. Lindja e tij si trup kolektiv, mistik, ku fati individual është në fatin e të gjithëve, por jo edhe e kundërta, dhe atë në abiset e veçanësisë së rrënuar njerëzore, lirisë individuale dhe vetëvetëdijes, nuk ka pasur kuptimin e ecjes së fuqishme drejt ardhmërisë, as të ardhjes së asaj që Revolucioni e kërkon, kurse liderët e tij pandërprerë e premtojnë. Përkundrazi, lindja e Nacionit, që është antonim për popullin e Zotit, kishte kuptimin e zhgënjimit të idesë komuniste, zhgënjimin e premtimeve revolucionare.... Lindja e Nacionit, dtth. hapje e rrugës për lindjen e religjionit nacional, që zbraps religjionin e shpallur dhe merr prerogativat e tij. Nacioni atëherë bëhet ekskluzivisht punë e një partie, e cila qëllimet e veta i realizon me anë të shtetit. Partia luftën e vet klasore dhe fitoren klasore gjithnjë e ndërton në vdekjen e të tjerëve, në vdekjen e atyre që lirinë vetjake nuk ia nënshtrojnë vullnetit mesianist të proletariatit... Pasojë natyrore e jokuptimit ose e pakuptimit të tillë partiak gjithnjë ka qenë dhe është lindja e nacionalizmit, për të cilin rregullisht është fajtor dikush tjetër vetëm Partia jo, pasi që asgjë nuk guxon të jetë mbi të. De Ruzhmani këtë e thotë në mënyrën se: "Nuk ka gjyqtar për krimet e saj dhe, nga çasti kur veten e njeh për jolegjitime në pretendimin e vet që të sundojë në emër të të gjithëve kundër gjysmës së popullit, Partia jeton e ngarkuar nga armiqtë e lirisë..." Sepse, Partia është personifikim i Revolucionit, kurse ky është pasioni i shoqërorizuar që bëhet kriter për çdo virtyt. Partia dëshiron ta eliminojë Zotin dhe religjionin, ta konstituojë ideologjinë partiake dhe liderët e Revolucionit si idhuj supremë të Panteonit politik. Partia dëshiron ta eliminojë përbashkësinë në aspektin e popullit të Zotit, i cili është forma ideale e integrimit transnacional, duke e konstituuar proletariatin si bartës të shpresës nacionale. Ajo dëshiron ta eliminojë fenë, kurse ta konstituojë ateizmin si sistem të ri metafizik që zhduk shpresën eskatologjike, kurse utopinë e ëmbël ia parashtron mbretërisë së Zotit. Ajo e avancon njeriun në luftëtar klasor i cili interesat e veta duhet ti kërkojë në interesat e klasës punëtore, e cila gjoja është sunduese; ndonëse në emër të saj gjithnjë lufton njëfarë avangarde, derisa ëndrra mbi utopinë e ëmbël nuk bëhet ankth nate i padurueshëm. Por, kur kjo ëndërr e ëmbël të zhveshet e të dëftohet si mashtrim të cilin e kanë imagjinuar ata që sundojnë në emër të klasës punëtore, atëherë avangarda kërkon modele të reja apologjetike sipas të cilave më lehtë do ti njohim armiqtë e lirisë. Në ditët tona shembuj të tillë të apologjisë politike të real-socializmit të këtushëm Partia ka "zbuluar" në frymën pozitive-fundamentaliste të religjionit të shpallur, nga rrjedh terrori i pashmangshëm i Partisë ndaj armiqve të saj. 

Këto janë vetëm disa refleksione lidhur me fundamentalizmin ndër real - socialistët, përkatësisht refleksione lidhur me fundamentalizmin negativ. Për shkak se jemi dëshmitarë të gjallë të kësaj periudhe, do të na mjaftojnë përkujtimet rreth parullave: Marksi-Engelsi  Lenini; marksizëm  leninizmi; Tito - Partia, Enveri - Patia etj., etj., për të konstatuar se real-socializmi fund e krye është fundamentalist. 

Vlen të theksohet se fundamentalizmi ekziston edhe në doktrinat e ndryshme filozofike, ideologjike, letrare, artistike e të tjera, si më herët, ashtu edhe tash, mirëpo përfshirja e të gjitha atyre kërkon kohë e kompetencë, që në këtë kohë na mungojnë edhe njëra edhe tjetra.

----------


## Klevis2000

III. FUNDAMENTALIZMI DHE ISLAMI 

*Vërejtjet hyrëse* 

Islami as në burimet e tij (Kuran dhe Hadith), as në literaturën klasike, por edhe të mëvonshme, nuk e njeh nocionin fundamentalizëm. Shprehjet që Islamit i atribuohen si ekuivalent të fundamentalizmit si selefije, usulije islamije, usulijjun islamijjun, tenettu, guluv, tesheddud, tetarruf e të ngjashme, as për së afërmi nuk e mbulojnë domethënien e nocionit fundamentalizëm, që sot ky nocion e ka në përdorimin teorik-empirik. Islami në këtë nocion nuk e njeh as veten, as sistemin e vlerave të cilit i përket, por këtë mund ta analizojë, valorizojë dhe konkretizojë vetëm në bazë të analogjisë me sistemin vetjak të vlerave. Ndaj, kur flitet për fundamentalizmin në shoqërinë islame, përkatësisht për fundamentalizmin islam, para së gjithash dhe mbi të gjitha, këtë duhet ta kuptojmë kushtimisht dhe ekskluzivisht si emërtim perëndimor për shfaqjet e ndryshme në botën bashkëkohore muslimane dhe si kategori perëndimore që thelbësisht në mënyrë moderniste e përcakton të kuptuarit e tyre. Përdorimi i kësaj shprehjeje në kontekstin pezhorativ e negativ ka shkuar aq larg saqë tashmë vetëm me theksimin e fjalës fundamentalizëm mendohet në Islamin, që paraqet kulmin e përdorimit tendencioz e qëllimkeq, sikur fundamentalizëm nuk ka në religjionet, ideologjitë, lëvizjet e teoritë tjera. Me këtë shprehje dëshirohet të cilësohet, përcaktohet, klasifikohet dhe diskualifikohet, dëshirohet të shqetësohen jomuslimanët e të provokohen muslimanët. 

Duke u nisur nga fakti se për fundamentalizmin mund të flitet në mënyrë fundamentaliste dhe jofundamentaliste, tolerante dhe jotolerante, emocionalisht dhe me maturi, diturisht dhe joditurisht, analitikisht dhe spekulativisht, argumentësisht dhe joargumentësisht, do të përpiqemi që brenda mundësive, këtë ta bëjmë jofundamentalisht, tolerantësisht, maturisht, diturisht, analitikisht dhe argumentësisht. 

Në vitet shtatëdhjetë vjen deri te përdorimi i shtuar politik i Islamit, me çka rritet edhe interesimi për disa aspekte të Islamit, që më herët qenë shpërfillë, të cilat karakterizohen me simbole fetare. Ringjallja e lëvizjeve të shumta me "parashenjë" islame, nxiti edhe shpjegime të nxituara e jokompetente, duke mos depërtuar në thelb të çështjes. Përgjithësisht, dallohen tri qasje teorike të këtij problemi: 

- evroperëndimore 

- evrolindore (e proveniencës sovjetike komuniste) 

- shqyrtimet që më së shpeshti lindin në vetë vendet për të cilat është fjala. 

Derisa dy qasjet e para janë të përcaktuara nga strategjitë globale bllokiste, ku shumë dukuri janë shpërfillur ose shtrembëruar sipas nevojave ideologjike, qasja e tretë ka gjasa që pa paragjykime e ideologjizime të depërtojë në thelb të problemit, sepse nuk është as evrocentriste, as rob i recetave të vrazhda që i ka prodhuar orientimi i gurëzuar në marksizëm. 

Lëvizjet dinamike dhe transformimet multiforme evropiane në shekullin XVI e më vonë, tërthorazi kanë ndikuar dhe kanë përcaktuar edhe rolin e Islamit brenda Botës moderne islame dhe drejtpërdrejt kanë ndikuar në qëndrimin e Botës islame në raportet ndërkombëtare. Ky ndikim i paevitueshëm i Evropës dhe kjo ndeshje e pashmangshme me idetë dhe njëmendësinë materiale të civilizimit të planetarizuar perëndimor, e theu rregullimin tradicional ekonomik e shoqëror të Islamit dhe e imponoi domosdoshmërinë e ndryshimit të gjendjes së tanishme të Islamit. Andaj, për këto procese mund të thuhet se historia moderne e Islamit nuk është histori e përparimit por e ngecjes, nuk është histori e mirëqenies por e krizës, dhe nuk është histori e suksesit por e dështimit. 

Të shtrënguar nga zhvillimi dhe transformimet e ndryshme e dinamike, muslimanët u ballafaquan me dilemën bazë: tu përshtaten formave të trashëguara shoqërore, politike dhe kulturore të civilizimit perëndimor, apo të nisen rrugës, thënë kushtimisht, të fundamentalizmit islam, rrugës së kthimit në idealin teokratik të Bashkësisë së parë islame, apo rrugës së konstituimit të mundshëm të bashkëkohësisë islame me anë të rimëkëmbjes nga brenda, kundrimit të pikëpamjeve të reja të domethënies së Islamit. 

Në pamundësi që ti elaborojmë gjerësisht këto ide, e ndiejmë të nevojshme që shkurtimisht ti sqarojmë këto botëkuptime apo pikëpamje. Është fakt i pamohueshëm se krijimi i këtyre pikëpamjeve në Islam nuk është shkaktuar për shkak të dallimeve në identifikimin e vetë bazave parësore (Kuranit dhe Hadithit), madje as bazave dytësore (ixhmait - konsensusit dhe kijasit-analogjisë), përkundër disa divergjencave, por dallimet janë të natyrës së interpretimit dhe modelit të aplikimit të bazave (parësore e dytësore) ashtu të kuptuara. Mirëpo, karakteristikë e përbashkët e të gjithë fundamentalizmave është kthimi parimeve dhe qëndrimeve burimore të Islamit, sepse sipas Imam el-Gazaliut, gjatë kohës ka ardhur deri te korrupsioni i parimeve burimore dhe praktikës islame dhe se ilaçi i vetëm është kthimi Islamit të stërgjyshërve të parë. 

Mirëpo, si të bëhet ky kthim prapa: duke i përshtatur format e trashëguara politike dhe kulturore islame me ato perëndimore, që do të identifikohej me modernizmin; duke iu kthyer idealit teokratik të Bashkësisë së parë islame, që do të identifikohej me reformizmin; apo duke iu kthyer përgjithësisht modelit tashmë historikisht të ndodhur (ehl-us-selef), që do të identifikohej me fundamentalizmin. 

*Modernizmi islam* 

Modernizmi islam është lëvizje shpirtërore islame që përkrah reformën e institucioneve themelore islame, shoqërore dhe politike, në pajtim me mësimin islam, por që frymëzimin për këtë e gjenë edhe në mendimin dhe praktikën perëndimore dhe duke e aplikuar metodologjinë perëndimore. Kjo pikëpamje ishte pasojë e asaj se Islami dhe Perëndimi kanë qenë në kontakt të përhershëm. Këto kontakte kanë qenë më frytdhënëse për Perëndimin, e këtë e ka kushtëzuar superioriteti musliman në tregti, ekonomi, politikë e shkencë, kundrejt Evropës barbare mesjetare. Mirëpo, këto raporte ndryshuan dhe nga shekulli XVI Evropa filloi të përparojë, kurse Islami ta humbë vitalitetin dhe epërsinë që kishte nga epoka klasike. Këto ndryshime nuk ishin aq të mëdha deri në kohën e invadimit të Napoleonit në Egjipt. Pas kësaj kohe, ekspansioni perëndimor i kanosej drejtpërdrejt qenies islame, duke i ndërhyrë në sferat e ndryshme të jetesës. Si reaksion ndaj kësaj gjendjeje kemi modernizmin islam, qëllimi i të cilit është hulumtimi i identitetit të ri, respektivisht harmonizimi i të arriturave bashkëkohore të civilizimit perëndimor dhe traditës islame, sinteza e fesë dhe dijes, "islamizimi" i të gjitha segmenteve moderne dhe progresiste politike dhe shoqërore. Modernizmi islam në rrugëtimin e vet herë-herë edhe naivisht pranonte vlerat e huaja në politikë, jurisprudencë, arsimim e të tjera, që shkaktoi krijimin e botëkuptimeve, standardeve perëndimore si: feja dhe shteti u bënë dy entitete, herë - herë të kundërta, krijimi i moralit të dyfishtë: publik e privat etj. Është indikative se modernizmi nuk arriti ti zgjidhë problemet thelbësore të Botës islame, por arriti ti identifikojë problemet dhe të hapë procesin për zgjidhjen e tyre. 

*Reformizmi islam* 

Reformizmi islam po ashtu është lëvizje shpirtërore që përkrah metodën e rivitalizimit të mendimit dhe praktikës islame, që më tepër bazohet në burimet fundamentale të Islamit se sa në inspirimin e epokës moderne, që është karakteristikë e modernizmit islam. Arsyeshmërinë për reformën (islah) apo rimëkëmbjen (texhdid) islame, ithtarët e reformizmit e gjejnë në burimet islame, Kuranin dhe Sunnetin, sepse vetëm me kthimin atyre burimeve do të sigurohej shërimi i gjendjes së sëmurë në Botën islame dhe njëherit do të pengohej dominimi i huaj. Ky kthim, po ashtu nënkupton domosdoshmërinë e ringjalljes së komentimit origjinal të mësimit islam (ixhtihad), përkundër përngjasimit të zgjidhjeve tradicionale (taklid) të cilat nga shtresimet gjatë historisë kanë mjegulluar thelbin e porosisë islame. Kjo, në fakt, është riafirmim i Islamit autentik dhe ndërtim i shoqërisë islame mbi bazamente të shëndosha. 

Qëllimi themelor i reformizmit të hershëm islam ka qenë përtëritja e frymës burimore Islame kundrejt Islamit popullarizues, që e ka ngulfatur atë frymë. Këtë frymë e hasim edhe më herët, por në mënyrë të sistematizuar e analitike e hasim vetëm te mësuesi i madh Ebu Hamid el-Gazaliu (vd. 1111) dhe diç më vonë te mësuesi gjithashtu i madh, Ibn Tejmije (vd. 1327). Mirëpo, ideja reformiste përjeton jehonë të vërtetë në Botën islame vetëm në shekullin XVIII me Muhammed ibn Abdulvehabin (vd. 1792). Karakteristikë themelore e kësaj lëvizjeje është dimensioni transcendent i Islamit, kriter i të cilit nuk është e kaluara islame por aktualizimi i tanishëm moral islam, është thelbi e jo forma e Islamit, idealiteti e jo realiteti, jo ajo çka kanë vepruar muslimanët por ajo çka duhet të veprojnë. Lëvizja vehabite ndikoi që Bota islame të çlirohet nga tradicionalizmi inert amorf dhe të përpiqet në gjetjen e zgjidhjeve të reja në parimet e metodologjisë klasike të ixhtihadit, institucion ky që e kishte mbuluar pluhuri. 

Ndër përfaqësuesit kryesorë të reformizmit në shekullin XIX-XX, që karakterizohet me rimëkëmbjen e brendshme por edhe me mbrojtjen e jashtme, është Xhemaluddin el-Afgani (vd. 1897). Ky ishte për integrimin ekonomik, politik dhe kulturor të muslimanëve dhe për çlirimin nga kolonializmi perëndimor. Nxënësi i tij, Muhammed Abduhu (vd. 1905), ishte reformatori vijues, programi i të cilit parashihte: 1) reformën e Fesë islame duke u kthyer në pozicionet burimore; 2) përtëritjen e gjuhës arabe, dhe 3) njohjen e të drejtave të popujve. Është angazhuar për asimilimin e brendshëm të civilizimit perëndimor, pa i lëshuar idetë fundamentale islame. 

*Fundamentalizmi islam* 

Më herët sqaruam se fundamentalizmi është i proveniencës perëndimore-kristiane. Lidhur me këtë Bruce Lawrence thekson që etimologjikisht në gjuhën arabe nuk ekziston shprehja fundamentalizëm, ndonëse ekzistojnë shprehjet për reformë (islah), rilindje (nahda), rimëkëmbje (texhdid) dhe modernizëm (tahdith). Mirëpo, nëse kthimin drejt burimeve apo "kërkesën për ristaurimin e shoqërisë islame në përvojat e fesë së gjeneratës së parë të muslimanëve", e quajmë fundamentalizëm islam, atëherë kushtimisht mund të flasim edhe për fundamentalizmin islam. Ndaj, për këtë rast e shohim të arsyeshme ta theksojmë mendimin e shkencëtarit të madh islam Sejjid Husejin Nasrit, i cili thotë: "Përdorimi zhurnalist, e edhe akademik i shprehjes fundamentalizëm me të cilën dëftohet në shfaqjet e shumëllojshme në Botën islame dhe në mendimin bashkëkohor islam, është shprehja më e pafat që shpie rrugës së shtrembër sepse është nxjerrë nga konteksti kristian ku posedon konotacion krejtësisht tjetërfare. Në Amerikë me këtë shprehje përcaktohen disa forma konservative të protestantizmit, rëndom antimoderne, me interpretim mjaft të ngushtë e të fjalëpërfjalshëm të Biblës dhe me theks të fuqishëm në etikën tradicionale kristiane. Këto karakteristika kanë diç fare pak të përbashkët me atë që klasifikohet me shprehjen "fundamentalizmi në Islam", edhe pse edhe disa tendenca jashtëzakonisht ekzoterike por tradicionale në mendimin islam janë quajtur "fundamentalizëm" dhe kanë disa veçori të përbashkëta me "fundamentalizmin", siç kuptohet kjo përgjithësisht në anglishte. Mirëpo, dallimet janë shumë më të mëdha se ngjashmëritë..." 

Sipas F. Rrahmanit, qëllimi i fundamentalistëve është "që të zbulojnë domethënien origjinale të porosisë islame pa shtrembërime dhe devijime historike dhe pa pengimin me intervenimin e traditës...", pasi që ishin të zhgënjyer me dështimet e metodave të modernistëve muslimanë. Ata u paraqitën si hulumtim i identitetit të ri, si kthim Islamit burimor, si përpjekje që Islami ti kthehet historisë vetjake. Dallimi i fundamentalizmit nga reformizmi konsiston vetëm në intensitetin, vendosmërinë dhe efektet në skenën ndërkombëtare. Meqë kjo valë e re e rivitalizimit islam i ka përfshirë të gjitha llojet e shoqërive muslimane dhe në të gjitha segmentet e jetës: në kulturë, në raportet shoqërore, çështjet ekonomike dhe në jetën politike të Botës muslimane, në Perëndim dhe në disa mjedise islame properëndimore ka marrë parashenjë negative të "fundamentalizmit islam", siç është rasti me Iranin e me shumë vende të tjera islame. "Kthimi prapa" i shqetëson perëndimorët, andaj me të drejtë R. Patai tërheq vëmendjen se "Evropa pushtuese më së shumti frikësohet nga ajo vetëdije mbi të kaluarën që fillon të zgjohet në zemrat e indusëve, kinezëve e veçanërisht arabëve...", dhe për këtë arsye Evropa metodikisht kërcënon dhe zhvillon luftë kundër frymës së lindorëve përgjithësisht, e muslimanëve veçanërisht, duke filluar nga veprat e veta filozofike, letërsia, teatri e filmi, sporti etj., e me qëllim që popujt lindorë të ndahen nga e kaluara e tyre, që të mos kenë ardhmëri të tyre. Kur Evropa dominimit politik, ushtarak, ekonomik e kulturor i dha kolorit kristian, nxiti edhe reaksionin dhe i a.q. fundamentalizëm islamik u bë edhe më islamik, duke u përpjekur ti kthehet historisë vetjake, në esencë tjetërfare nga ajo perëndimore, kurse çdo tentim për asimilim të vlerave perëndimore u dëftohet si tradhti ndaj Ligjit të amshueshëm të Zotit. Me këto përpjekje bëhet e qartë se Islami ka ambicie të imponohet si ideologji e veçantë universale, si doktrinë mbinacionale që do ti shërbejë krijimit dhe ruajtjes së bashkësisë së popujve dhe shteteve islame në botë. Këto përpjekje nuk injorojnë asnjë rrafsh: politik, ekonomik, shpirtëror, kulturor etj. 

Ky rizgjim islam apo ky fundamentalizëm, prej më herët e deri te Xh. Afgani, M. Abduhu, M. Ikballi, El - Mevdudiu, S. Kutubi e shumë të tjerë, nuk do të thotë që në ardhmëri do të shkojmë mbrapsht, duke e keqkuptuar apelin "tu kthehemi burimeve", përkundrazi, me kërkesën "tu kthehemi burimeve" d.m.th. ta zbulojmë lulëzimin e frymës kreative nga vitet e para, ta zbulojmë burimin e gjallë dhe dinamizimin kreativ të Islamit të hershëm në shembullin e Muhammedit a.s., halifëve të parë, juristëve të mëdhenj, e me qëllim që tu përgjigjemi problemeve dhe kërkesave të kohës. 

Me këtë që theksuam bie poshtë mendimi se Islami në thelb është militant, agresiv, anakronik, respektivisht se rizgjimi islam është ekskluzivisht reaksion ndaj aksionit imperialist. Reaksioni ndaj imperializmit perëndimor ekziston, mirëpo shumë më i thellë është reaksioni ndaj idealeve dhe vlerave, institucioneve dhe sistemeve të sundimit, që janë importuar dhe imponuar nga Perëndimi. 

*Islamizimi si alternativë e ... izmave* 

Nëse u bëhet një retrospektivë lëvizjeve islame që nga vehabitët, senusitët e deri më sot, do të vërejmë se pjesa e tyre dërrmuese nuk karakterizohen me ekstremizëm, militantizëm e të ngjashëm. Përdorimi i ekstremit ka qenë në funksion afirmativ, mbrojtës, konsolidimit të brendshëm dhe luftës kundër armikut të jashtëm, dhe në planin ndërkombëtar i justifikueshëm, përkundër vlerësimeve aktuale perëndimore që çdo gjëje islame ti japin ngjyrë negative. I kemi ato lëvizje që shoqërinë islame dëshirojnë ta islamizojnë me aplikimin e Sheriatit rrugës së qetë, që është rast me Xhemaat-i Islamin e El-Mevdudiut, Refahun e N. Erbakanit etj. I kemi edhe ato lëvizje islame që islamizimin e shoqërisë islame e dëshirojnë me aplikimin e Sheriatit duke u shërbyer me retorikë "revolucionare" me parashenjën islame, siç janë Irani dhe pjesërisht Libia (Irani duke e avancuar ulemanë, kurse Libia duke e përjashtuar tërësisht nga pushteti politik). 

Mirëpo, pa marrë parasysh këtë fakt, fundamentalizmi islam në Perëndim, veçan në Amerikë, e kohëve të fundit edhe në Serbi, e mjerisht edhe në Kosovë, shënohet edhe me shprehjet "Islami militant", "neofundamentalizmi", "politikë me motive fetare", e herë - herë me shprehje diç më të butë me "rilindje islame", "rizgjimi islam", "ringjallje islame", "kthimi islam" etj. Kjo luftë e mediumeve negativisht po reflektohet në dialogun intelektual të qetë e të matur si ndërmjet vetë muslimanëve, ashtu edhe në raport me Perëndimin, i cili duhet patjetër të kuptojë rëndësinë dhe rolin e Islamit në çfarëdo ndryshimesh në Botën islame, e jo ti imponojë pikëpamjet e veta si të vetmet të drejta e të qëndrueshme. Nga ana e Perëndimit qasjet pozitive vijnë nga individët, fj. vj. R. Garodi, Princ Çarlsi i Uellsit etj., që nuk mjafton. Nga ana muslimane po bëhen përpjekje për ndërrmarje shkencore  kërkimore, që do të siguronin qetësi shpirtërore e morale dhe mirëqenie materiale për të gjithë ata që jetojnë në shoqërinë islame, dhe njëherit do ti kontribuonin përparimit civilizues botëror. 

Ndër ato angazhime është edhe ai i Ismail R. Farukut, autorit të ndjerë të mirënjohur musliman, i cili preokupimin e vet e orientoi nga ajo që të konstituojë sistemin autentik arsimor islam, në kuadër të të cilit do të mund të ofroheshin përgjigje në kërkesat aktuale e ato të ardhshme. 

Përpjekje tjetër, ndonëse me vërejtje ndaj pikëpamjeve të I. Farukut, kemi atë të Ziauddin Sardarit, i cili në projektin e tij ofron planin për "islamizimin" e sistemit arsimor islam me një ndërmarrje më gjithëpërfshirëse të ndërtimit të Weltanchauungut islam. 

Në mbështetje të kësaj, është e rrugës të diskutohet e të shkruhet, siç u cek kjo më lart edhe nga S. H. Nasri, për ndërrimin e sintagmës fundamentalizmi islam dhe të shprehjeve tjera jopërkatëse për proceset brenda Islamit me shprehjen islamizim, shprehje kjo që më tepër u përgjigjet proceseve e tendencave në botën bashkëkohore islame. Këtë dukuri kualitativisht e vëren edhe Richard T. Antoun, i cili këtë tendencë e arsyeton me faktin se me rastin e vizitës së tij Jordanisë në vitin 1959, në fshatin Kurf el-Ma, rrallë ndonjë familje u përmbahej rregullave të Sheriatit gjatë kurorëzimit. Mirëpo, kur në vitin 1965 u kthye sërish në atë fshat, vërejti se çdo kurorëzim kryhej në mënyrë rigoroze sipas rregullave islame. 

Nëse bëjmë hulumtime terreni, do të vërejmë një dukuri të ngjashme edhe ndër ne. P.sh. në Prizren e rrethinë, por edhe në qytete tjera shqiptare, gjatë sundimit të Partisë Komuniste, nën presionin e formave të ndryshme erdhi deri te braktisja e shumë rregullave e traditave fetare si: namazi, agjërimi, haxhxhi, veshja islame, mosndërtimi i xhamive, ngrënia e mishit të derrit e prodhimeve të tij, konsumimi i pijeve alkoolike etj. Nga vitet tetëdhjetë të këtij shekulli, filloi një proces i rikthimit të gjërave të përmendura në jetën e muslimanëve, thuajse në të gjitha trojet shqiptare. Filloi një vetëdijësim më i madh i popullit kundrejt vlerave fetare dhe tradicionale kombëtare, e njëkohësisht filloi braktisja e vlerave të huaja të imponuara në mënyrë sistematike në shkolla, në fabrika, kooperativa e të ngjashme. Kjo dëfton se në këto procese të transformimit nuk kemi të bëjmë me ndonjë Islam militant, përkatësisht nuk kemi të bëjmë me kurrfarë instrumentalizimi të besimtarëve islamë ndër shqiptarët nga qarqe të ndryshme të huaja panislamiste, por kemi të bëjmë me një vetëdijësim aktiv, kreativ të tyre pas një periudhe të qëndrimit pasiv, indiferent ndaj religjionit përgjithësisht dhe Islamit veçanërisht. Me fjalë të tjera, rikthimi i disa vlerave fetare islame si psh. veshja islame te femrat, është instrumentalizim sa do të ishte instrumentalizim veshja e motrave të nderit, murgeshave, apo veshja e klerikëve katolikë apo ortodoksë. Me të drejtë Princ Çarlsi insiston duke thënë se "Duhet bërë dallimin ndërmjet rivivalistëve të cilët zgjedhin që me përkushtim ta praktikojnë fenë e tyre, dhe fanatikëve apo ekstremistëve të cilët këtë përkushitm e shfrytëzojnë për qëllime politike".

----------


## Klevis2000

IV. FUNDAMENTALIZMI ISLAM NË ISH-JUGOSLLAVI 

Nocioni fundamendalizmi islam ndonëse qysh më herët i njohur ndër shkencëtarët, siç vërejtëm më parë, në ish-Jugosllavi filloi të hyjë në përdorim veçanërisht pas Revolucionit islam në Iran, e sidomos pas vitit 1983 me rastin e gjykimit të intelektualëve muslimanë boshnjakë. Kjo erdhi në shprehje pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore e për ti gjykuar aktivitetet e muslimanëve. Në fillim në përdorim intensiv ka qenë panislamizmi, por kur u bë e qartë se ai praktikisht më nuk ekzistonte (qysh në Kongresin e fundit panislam në Jerusalem më 1923), dhe se dukuritë që gjykoheshin nuk i përkitnin asaj që nënkuptohej me panislamizëm, kreu politik i ish-Jugosllavisë dhe ai i Bosnjës, dëshiruan të krijojnë fundament ideologjik e politik për kriminalizimin e mendimit mbi problemet e Islamit dhe muslimanëve boshnjakë e shqiptarë, në Bosnjë të luftohet kundër vijës së organizatës "Mlladi muslimani" (muslimanëve të rinj), kurse në Kosovë të luftohet kundër vijës së rezistencës popullore, që sipas tyre është e frymëzuar me mësimet islame. 

Me konfirmimin e nacionalitetit musliman në vitet shtatëdhjetë u hap një mundësi e re për kritikët kujdestarë jugosllavë të nacionalizmit musliman, kurse procesi i vitit 1983 i a.q. i nacionalistëve muslimanë, paraqet triumfin e tyre. Pikërisht në këtë kohë u bë prenominimi i kritikës nga nacionalizmi musliman në fundamentalizëm islam, në Perëndim më i popullarizuar, kurse politikisht më elastik që mund të absorbojë dukuritë e ndryshme të kritikuara në shoqërinë muslimane, duke e zgjeruar vazhdimisht kuptimin semantik të kësaj sintagme. Nën ndikimin e shtypit jugosllav, shtypi shqiptar në ish-Jugosllavi, si servis i politikës ditore, filloi me një përdorim më intensiv të shprehjeve të tilla, herë - herë duke e parë ndikimin islam në dukuritë shoqërore, e madje edhe në demonstratat e vitit 1981 e deri më sot. Për ti dhënë bazament shkencor kësaj veprimtarie propaganduese, rol i veçantë u është dhënë shkencëtarëve-diletantë, të cilët insuficientë në njohjen së paku të bazave të Islamit përgjithësisht dhe të Doktrinës sheriatiko-juridike veçanërisht, mbështeten në kukëza të orientalistikës ekstreme perëndimore, dhe falë fundamentalizmit të vet mitik nacional, valorizojnë çdo dukuri në shoqërinë muslimane, e veçanërisht në shoqërinë muslimane shqiptare. 

Përpjekjet çlirimtare të Kosovës nga po këta diletantë janë cilësuar me nacionalizëm shqiptar, irredentizëm shqiptar, ndërsa sipas nevojës prenominohej në nacionalizëm fetar, kleronacionalizëm, madje disa dukuri cilësoheshin edhe me homeinizëm, dhe së fundi me fundamentalizëm islam. 

Për shkak të intrasigjentitetit, tipik për diletantët, me ta është i pamundur çfarëdo diskursi shkencor, e së këndejmi është e kotë të tërhiqet vërejtja në gabimet siç janë: 

- Se Islami është shkaktar i natalitetit të lartë shqiptar, edhe pse kjo dukuri haset edhe në shoqëritë joislame. Në shekullin XIX në Serbi preferohej nataliteti i rritur për shkak të mënyrës së ekonomizimit në kooperativa, rrethanave historike, kurse në këngën popullore "9 Jugoviqët" edhe sot ruhet kulti i natalitetit të lartë. Kurse kohëve të fundit demografët dhe shkencëtarët tjerë serbë, si M. Macura, dërgojnë apele dramatike për natalitet më të lartë të serbëve, për ta riprodukuar popullsinë dhe lidhur me këtë janë marrë masa stimulative. 

- Se Islami është shkaktari i drejtpërdrejtë i irredentizmit e separatizmit shqiptar. Mirëpo, nëse e pranojmë këtë tezë, atëherë si do të shpjegohet hegjemonizmi gjenocid bullgar ndaj turqve bullgarë, hegjemonizmi serb në Ballkan dhe irredentizmat tjerë në botë!? 

Me të drejtë B. Rudezh pohon se "kontroversat, tezat e hipotezat e shumta mbi panislamizmin, fundamentalizmin islam, xhihadin etj., janë rezultat i mosudhëzimit dhe mosnjohjes së burimeve dhe të literaturës themelore". Në gjuhën tonë mungon literatura elementare islame apo orientale, që paraqet varfëri dhe provincializëm shpirtëror. Ekziston vetëm literatura për nevojat politike ditore dhe ideologjike ku Islami paraqitet si rrezik për botën joislame, kurse fundamentalizmi si veçori imanente e tij. 

Kuptimi semantik i fundamentalizmit islam dita - ditës është zgjeruar edhe në synetimin (cirkumizimin) e fëmijëve, mësimin fetar të fëmijëve, lindjen e fëmijëve (natalitetin e lartë), ndërtimin e xhamive, rrethojat e shtëpive, veshjen islame të femrave, përkatësisht kuptimi semantik është zgjeruar edhe në identitetin kulturor-historik edhe në atë ideologjik - religjioz. Mohimi i këtij identiteti do të thotë shenjë e krizës së rëndë kulturore dhe politike të identitetit demokratik. 

Nuk na habit as befason kur tendenca të tilla vijnë nga jashtë, siç është rasti me akad. Ljubomir Tadiqin, Millorad Paviqin, Miroljub Jeftiqin (nga Serbia), Aleksandar Popoviqin (serb në Francë) etj., por befason kur shqiptarët mohojnë identitetin shqiptar. Rast të tillë kemi me njërin nga udhëheqësit e Katolicizmit në Kosovë, Don Shan Zefin, i cili i pyetur se a ka fundamentalizëm islamik në Kosovë, pohon se "Fundamentalizmi islamik nuk mund të ketë rrënjë në Kosovë, por, në anën tjetër, dhe as që mund të mohohen disa simptome e tendenca antishqiptare që janë gjithnjë në rritje në këtë drejtim e që frymëzohen nga rryma të ndryshme panislamike. Për shqiptarët e islamizuar as në të kaluarën as sot smund të thuhet se janë në shpirt fundamentalistë islamikë, por me humbjen e ngadalshme të traditës së krishterë, brez pas brezi, te ne shprehet më shumë një lloj fanatizmi fetar, pra një devijim që është më pak i rrezikshëm. Ky fenomen duket se as që mund të shuhet aq lehtë, meqenëse shqiptarët vështirë i pranojnë korrigjimet historike ose vështirë ndryshojnë mentalitetin. Edhe pse kanë njohuri relative mbi trashëgiminë fetare të islamizmit, megjithatë insistohet me ngulm e pa kurrfarë baze shkencore të justifikohet ai. Prandaj, është edhe e "kuptueshme dhe sështë për tu "befasuar" edhe nga dukuria e ferexheve arabo-turke e dukuri të tjera të ngjashme. Psh. te ne bie në sy ose po hasim te një grup i vajzave, motrave e nënave tona shqiptare që po instrumentalizohen në këtë drejtim. Duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm se sa më larg tu mbetemi këtyre dukurive të tejkaluara, aq më afër do të jetë edhe integrimi ynë me familjen e madhe evropiane." 

Nuk mund të lëshohemi në polemikë, sepse polemika nuk është synim i këtij shkrimi. Megjithatë, duhet konstatuar se shkrimet e tilla janë tipike fundamentaliste të proveniencës katolike. Mendoj se përgjigjja më e drejtë është ajo që muslimanët duhet kundërvënë tendencave të tilla "me besnikërinë krenare e dinjitoze të stilit të vet të jetesës, parimeve të veta etike. Është shkatërrimtare rruga e integrimit me anë të imitimeve, përndryshe të pafatshme, të formave dekadente të jetës së një njeriu të përgjysmuar të Evropës moderne. ...Njeriu i hamendur i epokës moderne ka më së shumti nevojë për shembujt veprues jetësorë." 

Ajo që tepër shumë e ngacmon Sh. Zefin, mbulesa apo veshja islame e femrës, e të cilën ai e quan "arabo-turke" (nuk di si e quan ai veshjen e motrave të nderit, murgeshave apo të veten) nuk është simptom fundamentalizmi apo fanatizmi fetar, as instrumentalizim nga qarqet panislame, por është "shenjë e madhe e revoltës kundër kulturës së bastarduar të Perëndimit që femrën e bastardon në "mish" për prostitucion simbolik apo fanatik". "Perëndimi bashkëkohor por edhe intelektualët tanë duhet ta respektojnë diversitetin kulturor. Kultura islame është kulturë e "kohës" dhe është krejt logjike që synimi i saj drejt bukurisë mbiindividuale e përsos dhe e rregullon "lëvizjen" e trupit, formula abstrakte e së cilës manifestohet me veshjen. Në anën tjetër, "kultura evropiane është kulturë e "hapësirës" dhe është krejt logjike që synimi i saj drejt bukurisë mbiindividuale e përsos dhe e rregullon vetë "formën" e trupit." 

Andaj, me të drejtë intelektuali beogradas D. Kalajiq, përfundon se "Njeriu modern nuk ka as të drejtë elementare morale ti kritikojë institucionet islame të "poligamisë" ose të "haremit" në emër të kulturës vetjake, sepse pozicioni i femrës në institucionet islame është pakrahasueshëm më i ndershëm dhe më i favorshëm nga ai që femra e ka në sistemin e gjithmbarshëm të prostitucionit simbolik dhe praktik që e karakterizon civilizimin modern të Perëndimit." 

Për fat të keq, në trojet shqiptare ende nuk kemi qasje serioze e objektive ndaj kësaj çështjeje.

----------


## Klevis2000

V. KTHIMI BURIMEVE - SI TË KUPTOHET 

Islami i hershëm mund të konsiderohet bërthamë që është kristalizim i realizimeve të tij themelore shpirtërore dhe historike. Ai është civilizim ndërmjetës ndërmjet antikës dhe renesansës dhe paraqet formësimin fundamental dhe kreativ të Islamit të hershëm në sistemin unik dhe grandioz kulturor, ndaj zhvillimi i tërësishëm i mëvonshëm i Islamit është vetëm vazhdimësi i atij klasik, qoftë pozitivisht - në përpunimin e tyre të mëtutjeshëm, qoftë negativisht - në rezistencën në emër të kthimit mendimeve dhe porosive burimore. 

Duke e marrë parasysh se fundamentalistët kërkojnë "evitimin e shtresimeve historike nga komentimi dhe praktika islame" dhe "përvojës së Bashkësisë së hershme muslimane në Medine i japin karakter normativ dhe e konsiderojnë për arketip, e jo shembull historik të realizimit të Islamit", konsiderojmë të nevojshme të kihen parasysh edhe këto çështje: 

- Fjala burim, të kuptuarit burimor të burimit të një tradite fetare ngërthen domethënien se nuk bën që burimi i caktuar i fesë (ose traditës përgjithësisht) të kuptohet ndryshe pos sipas mënyrës së a.q. të kuptuarit të parë të burimit. Sipas kësaj teze, kohët tjera nuk kanë të drejtë në të kuptuarit vetjak të burimeve të fesë. 

- Sintagma të kuptuarit e parë burimor të burimit domethënë, sipas kësaj teze, se burimin përkatës e kanë kuptuar drejt vetëm recipientët e parë. Breznitë tjera të mëvonshme, korrektësisht do ta kuptojnë burimin vetëm nëse nuk kanë të kuptuar dhe recepcion të vetin vetjak, por të huaj të burimit. Kjo po ashtu d.m.th. se me sintagmën "të kuptuarit e parë burimor të burimit një kohë oktroizohet," që të shërbejë si model për kohët e mëvonshme. 

Marrë përgjithësisht, fjala burim ka kuptimin edhe të burimit, gurrës së përhershme, permanente. Në Islam, burim i fesë është Fjala e Zotit, që buron gjithherë e nuk shteret, andaj brezi i parë i recipientëve as nuk ka mundur as nuk ka guxuar ta orientojë këtë burim drejt të kuptuarit përfundimtar, sepse në Islam nuk ekziston grup apo bashkësi, kohë apo hapësirë e privilegjuar. Brezi i parë nuk ka të drejtë ta pranojë Islamin në emër të të tjerëve. Këtë mund ta vërejmë edhe te imami i madh Ebu Hanife, por edhe te imamët e dijetarët tjerë. 

Në këtë aspekt, duhet patur kujdes ndaj pikëpamjeve që e mbyllin njeriun apo brezin e caktuar brenda traditës së caktuar, duke ia mohuar të drejtën për të kuptuarit e drejtpërdrejtë të Burimit hyjnor. Prandaj, çdo "kthim prapa" duhet të ketë parasysh këtë që vijon: 

1. Tradita nuk mund ti zëvendësojë burimet, as ta marrë vendin e tyre. Në Islam as tradita teologjike nuk është burim i fesë, por të kuptuarit njerëzor të burimeve të fesë në një kohë, në një vend, në një disponim shpirtëror. Fundamentalizmi ekstrem i jep atribute hyjnore asaj që është vetëm një perceptim njerëzor. Kurani është gjithnjë i hapur për komentime të reja, së këndejmi nuk ka përkthime përfundimtare të Kuranit, pasi që ky libër nuk mund të përkthehet për të gjitha kohët, me një përvojë, por duhet rishtazi të përkthehet. 

2. Fundamentalizmi ekstrem nuk miraton të a.q. fundamentalizëm pozitiv të Islamit. Me fundamentalizmin pozitiv në Islam nënkuptojmë kthimin në fundamentet islame, Kuranin dhe Sunnetin, nga koha e vet dhe në mënyrën e përfshirjen e plotrëndësishme të rrjedhës së burimeve të Burimit nga disponimi i vet shpirtëror. Komentimi i Kuranit nga koha e vet, traditën e Islamit e produktivizon dhe e pasuron dhe nuk i lejon traditës që të rritet në tradicionalizëm. Në Islam Kurani është fundament jo në kuptim të dokumentit që njëherë (kaherë në shekullin VII) është mbyllur në një tërësi kuptimore të oktroizuar, por ai është fundament në mënyrë të Burimit të pashtershëm. Andaj, fundamentalizmi pozitiv shkurtimisht dtth; ti jepet mundësia çdo kohe që të drejtohet në Kuran, e të mos pranohen pa rezervë komentimet e kaluara si skemë statike dhe model shembull. 

3. Fundamentalizmi ekstrem apo negativ nuk është i vetëdijshëm për dëmin e kërkesës së tyre për restaurimin e rikonstruimin rigoroz të jetës së muslimanëve të Epokës së Parë (nga Mekka dhe Medinja), me çka redukohet feja në dy qytete të një zone gjeografike, lidhet për një vend dhe kufizohet në arabët, kështu që bie ndesh me natyrën e Kuranit. Zoti nuk është Zot vetëm i një epoke, vetëm i një populli, vetëm i një vendi, por Zot i të gjitha kohëve dhe vendeve, Zot i parakohës dhe i paskohës, Zot i të gjitha botëve. 

Fundamentalizmi pozitiv pra, ndaj burimeve islame sillet si ndaj shembujve që janë gjithnjë frymëzues për krijimin e formave të reja të praktikës shoqërore. Thirrja permanente në këto burime dhe refleksioni historik i frymës muslimane nëpërmjet prizmit të tyre në rrjedhën kulturore - civilizuese të Islamit, kanë ruajtur identitetin e muslimanëve dhe vitalitetin në takimet dhe integrimet kulturore. 



*PËRFUNDIM* 

Feja islame, as në burimet e saj (Kuran dhe Hadith), as në veprat madhore të imamëve, por as në literaturën e mëvonshme, nuk njeh nocionin fundamentalizëm. Me këtë nocion besimtari musliman nuk e njeh veten, nuk e identifikon veten as sistemin e vlerave të cilave u përket. Shprehjet që u atribuohen muslimanëve si ekuivalente fundamentalizmit si selefije, usulije islamijje, tesheddud, tenettu, tetarruf e të tjera, as për së afërmi nuk i mbulojnë kuptimet e fundamentalizmit, që kjo shprehje i ka në konotacionin aktual në shkencën dhe mediumet në botë dhe ndër ne. 

Fundamentalizmi është me prejardhje kristiane, respektivisht protestante, në Amerikë e Angli, e më pastaj edhe katolike, ortodokse e të tjera, ndërsa si reagim, protestë ndaj modernizmit, liberalizmit e shekullarizmit dhe tendencave të tyre që fenë tua adaptojnë rrethanave të reja politike, kulturore, shkencore e të ngjashme. Qëllimet parësore të fundamentalistëve kristianë janë kthimi Biblës si dokument i pagabueshëm, autoritativ për shpjegimin e të gjitha çështjeve jetësore: politike, shoqërore, ekonomike, fetare e të tjera. Përkitazi me këtë janë formuar shoqatat fundamentaliste (WCFA në Filadelfi më 1919). Mirëpo, fundamentalizmin e vërejmë mjaft aktiv edhe ndër real-socialistët, por edhe në ideologjitë tjera si në filozofi, art, letërsi e në drejtimet tjera. 

Edhe pse theksuam se fundamentalizmi nuk është produkt islam, as direkt as indirekt, megjithatë, nëse me fundamentalizëm nënkuptojmë "kthimin burimeve" ngase burimi është më i pastër në gurrë, që të sendërtojë ardhmëri, atëherë edhe mund të flasim kushtimisht për fundamentalizmin islam. Por, ky fundamentalizëm nuk është rrënues e shkatërrimtar, ndaj nuk duhet ti frikësohen as Lindja as Perëndimi, e as vetë Bota muslimane e shekullarizuar. Islamit nuk i është imanent i a.q. fundamentalizëm negativ, respektivisht ekstremizmi. Atë që sot e cilësojmë si ekstremizëm musliman, nuk është tjetër pos përgjigje e tyre në hegjemoninë politike, ekonomike, kulturore e të tjera të botës jashtislame ndaj muslimanëve. Popujt muslimanë si shqiptarët, boshnjakët, algjerianët, çeçenët etj., po zhvillojnë luftë për identitetin e tyre shpirtëror e biologjik, fetar, kulturor, politik e ekonomik. Evroperëndimi i ngarkuar me evrocentrizëm e katoliko-centrizëm, i imponon "vlerat" e veta si të vetmet të drejta, andaj çdo refuzim i tyre karakterizohet me terminologjinë diskredituese: fundamentalizmi islam, nacionalizmi fetar, militantizmi islam; çdo gjë islame përdoret në kontekstin pezhorativ, negativ, për të krijuar përshtypje në botë se Islami është element destabilizues, kundër paqes e mirëqenies dhe si i tillë duhet të "disiplinohet", çfarë është rasti me Iranin, Libinë e shumë vende të tjera. 

Në përpjekjen për ta ruajtur identitetin, ndër muslimanët kemi disa rryma, por tri janë më të theksuara: modernizmi islam - i cili format e trashëguara politike, shoqërore e kulturore ka dëshiruar tua përshtatë standardeve perëndimore; reformizmi islam - i cili ka kërkuar kthimin drejt burimeve islame, idealit teokratik të shoqërisë muslimane; dhe fundamentalizmi islam - i cili ka kërkuar kthimin burimeve në përgjithësi dhe kthimin modelit tashmë të ndodhur historikisht - Bashkësisë së Medines, jo në kuptim të imitimit të thjeshtë, por në kuptim të të kuptuarit të porosive që rrjedhin nga burimet islame për të ndërtuar ardhmërinë. 

Këto tendenca mbrojtëse në Botën muslimane janë paraqitur më intensivisht me pushtimet e vendeve muslimane nga N. Bonaparta e të tjerët, për të vazhduar deri në ditët tona. Kurse në ish-Jugosllavi - në Bosnjë e në trojet shqiptare - i kemi më vonë. Kur e themi këtë, duhet pasur parasysh se elementi islam në këto troje asnjëherë nuk shkaktoi konflikte qofshin fetare, qofshin nacionale; ai ishte gjithherë në defansivë, i rrezikuar edhe nga Perëndimi edhe nga Lindja. Shembulli më i mirë është ky se si te boshnjakët ashtu edhe te shqiptarët më shumë banorë gjenden jashtë shteteve amë se sa brenda. Do të ishte jo e drejtë sikur gjithë fajin tua lëmë të huajve. Përkundrazi, elita jonë intelektuale, duke përzier vlerat autoktone, ka gjurmuar vazhdimisht pas vlerave të huaja, historikisht e logjikisht të paqëndrueshme për ne në aspektin shpirtëror e nacional, dhe pas shumë lajthitjeve jemi sërish në start, por intelektualisht e materialisht të dërrmuar. Nuk do të apeloj në stilin e Lush Gjergjit që muslimanët ta braktisin Islamin e mirëfilltë e së bashku me kristianët të formojnë një evroislamizëm, por në atë që apeloi para disa vjetësh intelektuali serb Dragosh Kalajiq: "Shkenca perëndimore duhet të hapet nga Lindja, veçan nga kultura islame, e cila mund ta pasurojë me dimensionin "cilësor" të njohjes dhe praktikës, kurse shkenca islame duhet të hapet ndaj të arriturave pozitive të profilit "sasior" të shkencës perëndimore". 

Nëse duam lumturi e paqe në ardhmëri, duhet të lirohemi nga mashtrimet dhe paragjykimet e deritashme kundrejt Islamit dhe muslimanëve. Muslimanët duhet ta thonë fjalën e vet për problemet dhe dukuritë midis tyre por edhe jasht tyre. Perëndimi duhet të heqë dorë nga kriteret e veta si të vetmet të drejta. Pa një dialog të mirëfilltë e të barabartë nuk mund të ketë modernizim, demokraci e mirëkuptim midis kulturave e civilizimeve, përkundrazi, ekskluzivizmi perëndimor ka shkaktuar e do të shkaktojë procese retrograde, dogmatizëm, totalitarizëm dhe egoizëm kulturor. 

Në fund, përkundër dëshirës që të përfshihen sa më shumë tema lidhur me fundamentalizmin e të jepen orientime të caktuara drejt të kuptuarit e drejtë, këtë nuk e kemi arritur. Një gjë e tillë është e pamundur të bëhet brenda një punimi të kufizuar në synime e hapësirë. Megjithatë, lexuesi mund të fitojë një pasqyrë reale rreth dukurisë së fundamentalizmit përgjithësisht dhe atij "islam" veçanërisht. Kurse ajo që lexohet apo dëgjohet rreth fundamentalizmit "islam", me tërë pezhorativitetin momental në publicistikën dhe (pseudo) shkencën e huaj e tonën, është vetëm manifestim i shtresimeve e komplekseve të konservuara në vetvete, ndërsa tash të lansuara për qëllime të caktuara politike, ekonomike e kulturore. 



*LITERATURA* 

Bu}an, Daniel, "Poimanje arabizma", Zagreb, 1980 
2. "Bujku"  e përditshme e dt. 03.03.1997, Prishtinë 

^an~ar, Nusret  ****}, Enes (ed.), "Islamski fundamentalizam  {ta je to?", Sarajevo, 1990 
"Dituria islame" - revistë mujore, fetare, kulturore, shkencore, nr. 85/1996, Prishtinë 
Faruki, Ismail Raxhi, "Islamizimi i diturisë", Shkup, 1413/1992 
Garodi, Ro`e, "@ivi Islam", Sarajevo, 1990 
Gjozo, Husein, "Islami në kohë", Shkup, 1413/1992 
Ibrahimi, Nexhat, "Shkolla juridike hanefite dhe karakteristikat themelore të doktrinës së saj", Shkup, 1998 
el-Kardavi, Jusuf, "Rizgjimi islam ndërmjet kundërshtimit dhe ekstremizmit", Shkup, 1417/1997 
10. ****}, Enes (ed.), "Suvremena ideologijska tuma~enja Kurna i Islama", Zagreb, 1990. 
11. Politika ekspres, - e përditshme e dt. 19.06.1997, Beograd. 

12. De Rougemont, Denis, "Zapadna pustolovina ~ovjeka", Beograd, 1983. 

13. "Selam" - revija za kulturu, vjeru i nauku, Prizren, br. 6/1996. 

14. Smailagi} Nerkez, "Klasi~na kultura Islama", II, Zagreb, 1976. 

15. Smailagi}, Nerkez, "Leksikon Islama", Sarajevo, 1990. 

16. Takvim za 1400 H. g. - vjetar, Sarajevo, 1980. 

17. Vujaklija, Milan, "Leksikon stranih re~i i izraza", Beograd, 1980. 

18. "Zbornik radova Islamskog Teolo{kog Fakulteta u Sarajevu", br. 2/1987, Sarajevo. 

19. "Zbornik radova drugog simpozija zagreba~ke d`amije 1409/1989", Zagreb, 1990. 

20. "Zëri" - javore politike e dt. 28.12.1996, Prishtinë.

----------


## Klevis2000

PJESA E DYTË
SHQYRTIME NGA KULTURA DHE HISTORIA ISLAME NDËR SHQIPTARËT
Rrethanat shoqërore - historike në trojet iliro-shqiptare në periudhën paraosmane
Periudha e shtruar është hulumtuar e studiuar në masë të caktuar nga shumë autorë, si të huaj ashtu edhe të vendit. Përkundër faktit se të dhënat materiale nga ajo kohë janë të pakta, prapëseprapë janë arritur rezultate të konsiderueshme në fusha të caktuara. Megjithëkëtë, lirisht mund të konstatojmë se hulumtimet e studimet janë në fazën e parë. Ato kryekëput janë të preokupuara me përpjekjet për argumentimin e prejardhjes ilire të shqiptarëve, evoluimin e tyre në komb, autoktoninë e tyre në trojet që historia sot i njeh si iliro-shqiptare. Mund të konstatohet gjithashtu se rezultatet e arritura të deritashme, përkundër mangësive, janë solide dhe bazament shpresëdhënës për projekte ekipore multidisiplinare shkencore. 

Për arsye se disa faza të Mesjetës janë tejet të errëta sa u përket të dhënave nga dora e parë, dhe se segmente të caktuara të jetës nga studiuesit janë rrahur vetëm pjesërisht e fragmentarisht, jemi detyruar, së këndejmi, që nëpërmjet të dhënave të tërthorta e fragmentare e nëpërmjet metodës komparative e analitike nga të dhënat për trojet tjera, nga po kjo kohë e po këta studiues, ta rikonstruktojmë gjendjen shoqërore-historike edhe në trojet tona iliro-shqiptare në periudhën para Mesjetës dhe pas Mesjetës, apo që me paraqitjen e Kristianizmit e deri në shekullin XIV. Një shtrirje të tillë kohore na e imponon natyra e besimit kristian. Të konceptuarit e drejtë të Kristianizmit gjatë Mesjetës e imponon periudha e Krishtit, ajo apostullike dhe ajo e papatit. 

Arsyeja që ne do të përpiqemi ta vëmë për objekt studimi këtë periudhë kohore, konziston në të konceptuarit e drejtë të ngjarjeve që do të ndodhin me paraqitjen e Islamit në skenën historike dhe depërtimit të tij qysh prej shekullit VIII e këtej në trojet iliro-shqiptare, e sidomos në të konceptuarit e drejtë të fenomenit të përhapjes së shpejtë të Islamit në trojet tona gjatë shekullit XIV e më vonë. Prandaj, eksplikimi i drejtë i raporteve shoqërore-historike, religjioze, politike e sociale të popullatës autoktone, ilirëve, e më vonë sllavëve e të tjerëve, do të ndihmojë në të kuptuarit më të drejtë të përhapjes së shpejtë të Islamit te ne dhe përgjithësisht në botë. 

Punimi ynë ka pretendime modeste: të shtrojmë disa të dhëna e mendime që deri tash janë injoruar apo vetëm tërthorazi janë prekur, të ofrojmë disa analiza e observime të shkurtra aq sa lejojnë suazat e këtij punimi, dhe, mundësisht, të hapim shtigje të reja në ndriçimin shumështresor të këtyre periudhave. 

* * *
Ilirët, të cilët në kohën e depërtimeve të romakëve në trojet iliro-shqiptare dhe vendosjes së tyre në këto troje, shtriheshin në Shqipërinë e sotme, në Kosovë, Serbinë Jugore, në krahinat perëndimore të Maqedonisë së sotme, në pjesë të Bosnjës e të Bregdetit adriatik, ishin politeistë. Mirëpo, politeizmi ilir filloi tia lëshojë vendin Kristianizmit, që me Ediktin e Milanos, në vitin 313 u shpall fe zyrtare, institucionale, shtetërore. Romakët në Iliri depërtuan kryesisht nga Selaniku, nga ana e Jugut, nga Bregdeti adriatik nga Perëndimi dhe nga Akvileja nga Veriperëndimi. Në këtë kohë në trojet ilire filluan të themelohen bashkësitë e para kristiane. Pas Ediktit të Milanos dhe pas Koncilit të Parë në vitin 325 në Iznik (Nikejë), me mbështetjen e perandorit Konstantin, Kristianizmi lidhet për Qesarin, segmentin profan dhe ka statusin e fesë shtetërore të Bizantit. 

Perandoria më e madhe në botë, Roma, pas krizës ekonomike kishte ra edhe në krizë të udhëheqjes-qeverisjes. Për ta kapërcyer këtë krizë, Diokleciani (me prejardhje ilire) sjell zgjidhje kalimtare preventive me formimin e dy kryeqyteteve, Romës në Perëndim dhe Iznikut në Lindje. Kjo zgjidhje kalimtare preventive përjetoi dështimin e vet në vitin 395, me vdekjen e perandorit Theodosiut, kur Roma e Madhe, për shkak të mosmarrëveshjeve e problemeve të brendshme, ndahet në dy pjesë. Por, këtë fat nuk e përjetoi edhe Kisha, e cila tërësisht u nda më vonë, në vitin 1054. 

Lëvizjet e mëdha të popujve prej shekullit IV e deri në shekullin VI (vizigotët, ostrogotët, gepidët, langobardët, hunët e të tjerë) në vitin 476 i shkatërruan perandoritë perëndimore dhe krijuan disa shtete kalimtare. 

E. Gibbon konsideron se "në Romën Lindore mjedisi shoqëror e politik ka qenë më i mirë se në Perëndim, ku dominonte konfuzioni politik e ushtarak." Për këtë arsye, kristianët sinqerisht do ti gëzohen okupimit të Romës nga normanët dhe hunët në çerekun e fundit të shekullit V. Ata konsideronin se me rënien e Romës Perëndimore janë gjetur në rreth shumë më të volitshëm e më të sigurt nga ai në Romën Lindore, të cilën e mendonin si vend të mëkatimit në botë. 

Prej rënies së Romës Perëndimore e deri në shekullin VIII shohim forcimin suksesiv të Kishës dhe institucionalizimin e saj. Kështu, të dhënat dëshmojnë se Kisha në këtë kohë është ngushtë e lidhur me klasën sunduese, që rezultoi me dominimin e tyre në të gjitha segmentet e jetës: ushtarake, politike e administrative të Romës. Në atë kohë Kisha zhvilloi formulën vijuese: në skenën politike mbretërit janë sovranë, por njëkohësisht ata duhet ta njohin sovranitetin shpirtëror të Kishës. Në pajtim me këtë, çdokush është i lidhur për Papën dhe duhet ta njohë autoritetin e tij shpirtëror. 

Duke filluar nga shekulli X, kur Evropa kalon në rregullimin shoqëror feudal, Franca, Italia e Gjermania ndahen në feude të vogla. Prapëseprapë, perandori gjerman gëzonte autoritetin e të gjitha feudeve në Gjermani e Itali. Kështu u paraqitën dy autoritete të mëdha: 1) i papës, dhe 2) perandorit gjerman. Por, këto dy autoritete nuk jetuan gjatë kohë në paqe. Kisha u forcua dhe arriti ta përvetësojë sundimin profan. 

Fundi i shekullit V dhe fillimi i shekullit VI ishte karakteristik për sulmet e fiseve turaniko-bullgare dhe të atyre sllave, të cilat, duke vërejtur se Perandoria Bizantine është dobësuar, filluan ti atakojnë trojet tona dhe ti plaçkisin. 

Sllavët, si popull indoevropian, kanë ardhur në Evropë në një periudhë më të vonshme, pasi që valët e dyndjeve të tyre ndodhën në shekujt VI e VII. Këto shpërngulje, respektivisht këto dyndje të sllavëve të Jugut në aleancë me avarët, që më saktësisht do të zgjasin prej fundit të shekullit VI e deri në fillim të shekullit VII, do të rezultojnë me vendosjen e tyre të përhershme prej Danubit deri në Detin Egje, ndërsa gjatë dyndjeve të tyre në Ballkan, ata sulmuan e plaçkitën pa u penguar. 

Përpjekjet e vazhdueshme për romanizimin e popujve autoktonë kishin dështuar, siç është rasti me dakët në Rumani, thrakët në Bullgari, ilirët në Dalmaci, Shqipëri e Maqedoni. Sa i përket Kosovës, është fakt i pamohueshëm se të paktën që nga shekulli XVIII p.e.s. lindën shumë shtete politike ilire të cilat kaluan gradualisht nga etapa fisnore në mbretëri të vërteta të vogla, si dardanët, penestët, peonët etj., për të evoluar më vonë në popullin shqiptar. 

Sipas të dhënave që ofron E. Petroviq, popullsia që gjetën sllavët në trojet lindore të Serbisë së sotme, nuk ishte ende e romanizuar dhe si provë për këtë sjell emrat e vendeve, që sipas mendimit tonë e mbështesin mendimin e mësipërm. Mirëpo, të gjitha këto lëvizje e konflikte nuk kaluan pa pasoja. Prandaj, invazionet, si të avarëve ashtu edhe të sllavëve, e më vonë edhe të bullgarëve, në masë të madhe e ndryshuan strukturën nacionale të popullsisë së Dardanisë dhe vendeve të tjera. Burimet kishtare tregojnë se invazionet ishin të dhunshme, e jo me paqe. Vendësit përjetuan fat të mundimshëm. Disa u masakruan në sulmet e para sepse rezistuan, disa u robëruan dhe u shitën si skllevër... ose u përvetësuan e asimiluan nga bizantinët. 

Këtë e vërejmë edhe nga letra e Papa Nikolla I, dërguar Mihailit II në shtator të vitit 860, me çrast kërkon kthimin e jurisdiksionit në territoret e Illyricumit Lindor, të cilat ishin shkëputur nga Roma në mes të shekullit VIII, e ku i përmend të gjitha provincat, duke përfshirë edhe Dardaninë me kryeqytetin e saj Skupin, që d.m.th. se ata ishin ilirë. 

Edhe periudha e mëvonshme karakterizohet me trazira e konflikte. Shekulli IX shënon përtëritjen e interesit bizantin për trojet tona. Rreth vitit 850 pjesa më e madhe e Shqipërisë së sotme u inkorporua në provincën bizantine, Themën e Durrësit, ku përfshihej Epiri i Ri, pjesë të Prevalisit, derisa Epiri i Vjetër u përfshi në Themën fqinje të Nikopolisit. Mirëpo, ky kontroll bizantin ende lëkundej nga migrimet serbe. 

S. Hill pohon se bullgarët depërtuan gati deri në Durrës në fund të shekullit IX, kurse Sh. Demiraj sundimin e bullgarëve në trojet tona e vë gjatë viteve 815-1018. Historiani S. Rizaj pohon se bullgarët depërtuan përtej Danubit nga fundi i shekullit VII. Kulmin e tyre bullgarët e arritën gjatë perandorit të tyre Simeonit (893-927), kur edhe Kosova ishte pjesë e tyre. Si pasojë e kësaj, Shqipëria në fillim të shekullit XI ishte skenë e ekspeditave ushtarake bizantine, kur perandori Vasili II Bullgarovrasësi rivendosi kontrollin bizantin në Shqipëri me fitore në vitin 1018 në Betejën e Beligradit (Palcheropolisit-Beratit). 

Shekulli XI ishte përplot kryengritje e trazira: ato të vitit 1040, 1043, 1070, 1078, 1080 etj. 

Në vitet 1021-1022 shqiptarët i gjejmë krah të Bizantit, kur bullgarët duke ikur nga Durrësi me rrethinë, do ta shkretërojnë për pak kohë Arbërinë, që atëbotë përfshinte rajonin midis Durrësit, Krujës e Elbasanit. 

Në vitin 1054, si pasojë e ndarjes kishtare kristiane, Kosova ndahet në dy pjesë - në dy sfera interesi: në të Lindjes me rrafshlartën e Kosovës si ortodoksë, dhe në të Perëndimit me fushëgropën e Dukagjinit si katolikë. 

Një gjendje aspak më të mirë e hasim deri në vitin 1347, kur Stefan Dushani e pushtoi Shqipërinë dhe përzuri latinët e bizantinët. Një pjesë e Kosovës qysh më herët pat ra nën ndikimin serb. Të gjithë shkencëtarët shqiptarë pohojnë se serbët u vendosën në Kosovë në periudhën e shekujve XII-XIV. Më herët nuk e hasim as popullsinë e tyre, as Kristianizmin e tyre, e as sundimin e tyre. Në fund të shekullit XI tokat shqiptare i pushtojnë serbët, duke sulmuar Zveçanin e fortifikuar, Lipjanin, e më vonë edhe Llapin, Drenicën, Pejën e Gjakovën etj. 

Historiani J. Swire konstaton se në vitin 1169 Stefan Nemanja arriti ti bashkojë shumicën e krahinave serbe në Veri nën sundimin e tij, e pastaj formoi një dinasti të quajtur Dinastia Nemanjiqase. 

Në vitin 1180 serbët e futën nën sundimin e vet Shqipërinë Veriore, duke përfshirë edhe Shkodrën. Më pas e pushtuan edhe Prizrenin dhe qytetet tjera të Kosovës. 

Historiani Alan Ducelier shtrirjen serbe e shtron kësisoj. Ai thotë se vetëm "në kohën kur princi Stefan u bë mbret, në vitin 1217, shteti serb filloi të zgjerohej dhe përfshinte edhe zonën e Pejës, derisa trupi kryesor i territoreve të Kosovës mbetej jashtë kufijve të tij. Ardhja e osmanëve në Ballkan totalisht e çorganizoi shtetin serb, i cili pas vdekjes së car Dushanit (më 1355) u shkapërderdh për shkak të mospajtimeve të brendshme. Kështu, princërve më të fuqishëm të vendit iu la veprimi i lirë për organizim. Kështu, në Zetë dhe Shqipërinë Veriore u paraqitën Balshajt, në luginën e Moravës, Llazar Hrebelanoviqi, kurse në Kosovë, Vuk Brankoviqi. 

Siç cekëm, me vdekjen e car Dushanit dhe ndarjen e feudalëve serbë në disa principata, u krijuan kushte që edhe feudalët shqiptarë të organizohen, kështu që themeluan tri principata (thema): principatën e Durrësit, të Artës e të Shkodrës, që shtrihej prej Dubrovnikut deri në Durrës e Prizren. 

Mund të përmblidhet se invadimi i sllavëve nga Veriu drejt viseve jugore gjendjen e ilirëve e vështirësoi edhe më shumë. Për tiu shmangur konflikteve e trazirave të vazhdueshme, e madje edhe zhdukjes së tërësishme, një pjesë e ilirëve u tërhoqën drejt Jugut, kurse pjesa tjetër e mbetur, përkundër humbjeve të mëdha, u bënte ballë presioneve asimiluese sllave. E tillë ishte jeta në kontinuitet, me ndryshime të vogla gjatë sundimit të Stefan Nemanjës, Millutinit dhe Stefan Deçanit. 

Shkrimi i Guillaume DAdam, propagandues i kryqëzatës e tendencioz, megjithëkëtë hedh dritë në ndriçimin e asaj periudhe. Ai, në vitin 1332, shkruan: "... Këta njerëz, si latinë ashtu edhe shqiptarë, janë nën zgjedhën e padurueshme dhe shumë të rëndë të princit të sllavëve, të cilin ata e përbuzin dhe e urrejnë nga zemra, ngaqë shpesh i lidhin me zingjirë dhe bujarët e tyre ua shpronësojnë... Që të gjithë, së bashku dhe individualisht, janë të mendimit se ata do ti shenjtëronin duart e veta po ti zhytnin në gjakun e të lartpërmendurve - sllavëve." 

Kur është fjala për autoktoninë e serbëve në trojet iliro-shqiptare, (pseudo) shkenca serbe insiston në toponiminë aktuale si argument dhe në disa objekte sakrale. Ndonëse shumica e këtyre të fundit mbajnë prejardhje bizantine e romake, e disa madje edhe ilire, e të përvetësuara nga serbët në fund të Mesjetës, ata sot e gjithë ditën indoktrinojnë veten dhe të tjerët. Sa i përket toponimisë, Alan Ducelier përgënjeshtron pohimet serbe, duke pohuar se "pjesa më e madhe e toponimeve sllave në Kosovë dhe Shqipëri duhet të jenë më shumë bullgare se serbe, që është fare e natyrshme meqë bullgarët e okupuan këtë zonë që nga shekulli IX, e posaçërisht në mbarim të shekullit X, në kulmin e Perandorisë Bizantine, me Ohrin si kryeqytet. Në atë kohë serbët ishin të vendosur larg nga Kosova, në të vërtetë, në shekujt IX-X kolonitë e tyre të para kompakte ishin Rasha (Rasa) në luginën e Ibrit, në Perëndim të Moravës dhe Zeta që korrespondonte gjerësisht me Malin e Zi të sotshëm". 

Gjendja e rëndë politike, ekonomike e ushtarake kishte shkaktuar edhe kaos të vërtetë shpirtëror, social, e mos të cekim moral, kulturor e shkencor, e kështu me radhë. Këtë më së miri na ilustron e dhëna se popujt që ishin drejtpërdrejt apo tërthorazi në trojet tona, popujt tjerë përreth i trajtonin ndryshe nga popullsia e vet. Fjala vjen, çifutët (që nëpërmjet romakëve e Kristianizmit kanë influencë në trojet tona) lejojnë skllavërimin e joçifutëve, por jo edhe të çifutëve, ndaj të cilëve duhet të sillen mirë e ti ndihmojnë. Ata ndalojnë kamatën (eksploatimin) ndërmjet veti, por e lejojnë me të huajt, duke pretenduar se ata nuk kanë ndonjë obligim ndaj atij populli injorant. 

Edhe te fqinjët e parë të ilirëve, në Greqinë antike e më vonë, diskriminimi ka qenë në kulm. Disa grekë mendonin se jogrekët për nga natyra janë krijuar për robër. Filozofi i njohur e nxënësi i Sokratit, Platoni, ka kritikuar skllavërimin e grekut nga greku, por skllavërimin e të huajve nga greku ai e lejon për shkak se, sipas tij, disa popuj intelektin nuk e kanë të përsosur, dhe si të tillë duhet të përfundojnë si skllevër. Kurse mësuesi i Lekës së Madh, Aristoteli, filozof me famë, njerëzit i ka ndarë në: 1) të lirë, dhe 2) skllevër. Këta të fundit janë krijuar vetëm për tu shërbyer të parëve. Ky skllavërinë e ka konsideruar si institucion të nevojshëm. 

Sipas disa parashtrimeve themelore, Kisha kristiane dhe autoritetet fetare kristiane kanë të drejtë dhe kompetenca që të tjerët, jokristianët, me forcë ti tërheqin në Kristianizëm. Mbështetjen për këtë detyrim e gjejnë në Besëlidhjen e Re, sipas Lukës, 14:15-24, ku ndër të tjera thuhet: "... dhe detyroi të hyjnë...". 

Kisha kristiane në bazë të kësaj anekdote ka konkluduar se udhëzimi mund të imponohet me dhunë dhe se Kisha ka të drejtë të bëjë presion e ta terrorizojë shpirtin njerëzor. Ata që kanë refuzuar Kishën janë ekskomunikuar dhe janë djegur në zjarr. 

Në fillim Kisha e ka nxitur dhe motivuar femrën për aktivitete të gjera, e veçanërisht për lindjen e pasardhësve, por më vonë femra është blasfemuar, është shpallur si shtrigë e fallxhore, për çka janë djegë të gjalla me mijëra gra. 

Kësaj dhune iu nënshtruan edhe dijetarët e artistët, që paraqet një fotografi të errët të periudhës paramesjetare e mesjetare. Sipas një pohimi, gjyqet e inkuizicionit për një kohë shumë të shkurtër kanë dënuar 30.000 njerëz me vdekje dhe djegie. 

Analitikët pohojnë me të drejtë se bazament për gjithë këtë dhunë e këto masa drastike janë thëniet nga Besëlidhja e Re: 

"... E kush më pranon mua, e pranon atë që më dërgoi mua". (Luka, 9:48), ose 

" E kush më përbuz mua, e përbuz atë që më dërgoi mua. (Luka, 10:16). 

Tekstet tjera biblike kanë theks edhe më të rreptë, e kjo shihet sidomos për ata që mbesin jashtë udhëzimit, d.m.th. pa e pranuar mësimin ungjillor: 

"Kush nuk është me mua, është kundër meje, dhe kush nuk mbledh me mua, shkapërderdh." (Mateu, 12:30). 

Mësimet kristiane urdhërojnë skllavin ti nënshtrohet totalisht dëshirës së zotëriut, skllavopronarit të tij, dhe jeta e vdekja e skllevërve është e varur nga dëshira e skllavopronarit. Çdo njeri autoritativ në perandori ka poseduar disa mijëra skllevër të dënuar për shkaqe shumë të vogla. Po ashtu, nëse femra e lirë kristiane është martuar me skllavin, ajo është varur, kurse skllavi është djegur i gjallë. Madje, edhe vetë Kisha ka poseduar skllevër dhe ka pranuar qartë legalitetin e skllavërisë, me pretekst se po pengon lypjen e lëmoshës dhe vjedhjen. 

Gjendja aspak dhe askurrë nuk ka qenë më e mirë as te bizantinët. Ata për vete kanë supozuar se janë krijuar të udhëheqin me botën, kurse të tjerët janë krijuar për tu shërbyer atyre. Skllavi nuk ka gëzuar të drejtën të posedojë, të trashëgojë, të lë trashëgim apo të martohet legalisht. Skllavi i padobishëm, i sëmurë apo në moshë është vrarë. 

Ligji, apo e Drejta romake parasheh se të gjithë skllevërit e një njeriu të lirë, të vrarë nga skllevërit, duhet të vriten, etj. E gjithë kjo gjendje shfarosëse e totalisht diskriminuese dhe ndërrimi i shpeshtë i pushtuesve në trojet që i cekëm më parë, pastaj mospajtimet ideologjike të kristianëve ndaj të tjerëve, çarjet dhe konfliktet ndërkristiane në katolikë, ortodoksë e sekte të tjera të shumta, linin përshtypje për një gjendje të rëndë dhe asfiksuese religjioze, morale, politike, ekonomike e kështu me radhë. Kjo bëri që të përhapen doktrina pikëpamjesh të ndryshme që ishin në kundërshtim me doktrinat religjioze të Kishës zyrtare, e si protestë e hapur ndaj shtrembërimeve doktrinore dhe dhunës permanente. Vërehen sektet: bogumile, novaciane, manihene, mesaliniane, kutugjere, bullgare, babune, torbaçe, e ndër më të njohurat hasim sektet e arianizmit dhe akacianizmit, që nga Kisha zyrtare u ndoqën me ashpërsi. 

Vlen në mënyrë të veçantë të ceket aktiviteti i sektit bogumil, më i njohuri dhe më i rebeluari në shekullin X, që iu kundërvu institucionalizimit të Kristianizmit në Mesjetë. Sipas disa të dhënave, në Siujdhesën Ballkanike, në Thraki e në Ballkanin Lindor, Bogumilizmi u paraqit në shekullin X. Në zhvillimin e tij në masë të madhe kanë ndikuar sekti paulician e mesalian, e po ashtu kanë ndikuar edhe mësimi hebraik e islam. Megjithëkëtë, doktrina e bogumilëve shquhej me elemente të theksuara të mësimit maniheist. Për shkak se janë ndjekur rreptë nga sundimtarët serbë (shekulli XII-XIV), prej shekullit XIII bogumilët tërhiqen nga Rumelia drejt Perëndimit në Bosnjë, ku rezistojnë deri në ardhjen e osmanëve dhe Islamit. Ata janë ndjekur si heretikë kurse mësimi i tyre si herezë, si nga katolikët ashtu edhe nga ortodoksët. 

Një përmbledhje e gjendjes shpirtërore e fizike - biologjike shpie drejt përfundimit se Roma (Lindore e Perëndimore) e të tjerët, për shkak të qëndrimit të tyre kryekëput materialist, të veshur me petkun e shenjtërisë, në aspekt të jetës njerëzore dhe vlerës së saj inherente, për shkak të të konceptuarit antropomorf të Zotit, për shkak të konceptimit përbuzës e injorues të kësaj bote nga ana e Kristianizmit dhe të shtypjes së instinkteve natyrore e synimeve legjitime të njeriut nga njëra anë, dhe sllavët e të tjerët, të sëmurë nga dëshira drejt pushtetit, drejt fuqisë, përkatësisht drejt vullnetit imperialist, po sikur edhe vëllezërit e tyre perëndimorë, nga ana tjetër, shkaktuan lindjen e fatumit e jo të lirisë, shkaktuan rebelimin e njeriut dhe daljen e tij jashtë kornizave zyrtare kishtare. Në një gjendje të këtillë të pashpresë, edhe gjatë Mesjetës trojet tona iliro-shqiptare në përmasa (jo fort) të vogla u ndeshën me mësimet e Fesë islame dhe muslimanët e parë, por me shpresa të vogla që të mbijetojnë. Përkatësisht, muslimanët ishin në numër simbolik me rastin e depërtimit të Perandorisë Osmane në këto troje, e të tjerët u dëbuan, u zhdukën apo u asimiluan. Është e dukshme se ardhjen e osmanlinjve në trojet tona dhe përgjithësisht në Ballkan, e pritën duarhapur jo vetëm muslimanët e paktë, por edhe popullsia tjetër e organizuar në sekte të ndryshme, e madje edhe një pjesë e popullsisë me besime të tjera. 





LITERATURA 

"Argumenti"  ?asopis za teoriju i praksu, nr. 2-1982, Rijeka. 
Arnold, Thomas; "Povijest islama - Historijski tokovi misije", botimi III, Sarajevo, 1990. 
Asad, Muhammed; "Islam na raspu?u", Zagreb, 1994. 
Azizussamed, Ulfe; "Islamizmi dhe Krishterizmi", bot. I, Prizren, 1413-1992. 
"Bujku" - e përditshme e dt. 01.04.1995; 13.07.1995; 19.05.1995; 14.09.1996, Prishtinë. 
Bulaç, Ali; "Islam i demokratija, teokratija i totalitarizam", Sarajevo  Ljubljana, 1995. 
Demiraj, Shaban; "Gjuhësi ballkanike", Shkup, 1994. 
Doçi, Rexhep; "Iliro-shqiptarët dhe serbët në Kosovë (sipas onomastikës)", Prishtinë, 1994. 
El-Hufi, Muhammed Ahmed; "Toleranca islame", Prishtinë, 1996. 
Gams, Andrija; "Biblija i drutvo", Novi Sad, 1979. 
Grup autorësh; "Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët", Punime nga Simpoziumi ndërkombëtar i mbajtur me 12-15.10.1992, Prishtinë, 1995. 
Grup autorësh; "Historia e popullit shqiptar", I, bot. II, Prishtinë, 1979. 
Grup autorësh; "Ilirët dhe Iliria te autorët antikë", Prishtinë, 1979. 
Grup autorësh; "Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë", Punime nga Simpoziumi 1992, Shkup, 1994. 
Gjini, Gasper; "Skopskoprizrenska biskupija kroz stolje?a", Zagreb, 1986. 
Hadri, Ali; "Historia e popullit shqiptar për shkollat e mesme", botimi III i plotësuar, Prishtinë,. 1993. 
Handi?, Mehmed; "Islamizacija Bosne i Hercegovine i poreklo bosansko-hercegova?kih muslimana", Sarajevo, 1940. 
Ibrahimi, Nexhat; "Kontaktet e para të Islamit me popujt ballkanikë në periudhën paraosmane", Shkup, 1997. 
"Kultura"  ?asopis za teoriju i sociologiju kulture i kulturnu politiku, 13-14/1991, Beograd, 1971. 
"Kur'ani me përkthim e komentim" në gjuhën shqipe nga h. Sherif Ahmeti, Medine, Arabia Saudite, 1413 hixhrij. 
Muhammed, Mahmud Seid; "Islami dënon diskriminimin racor", 1415/1994. 
"Përparimi"  revistë shkencore, nr. 2/1991, Prishtinë. 
Rizaj, Skënder; "Kosova gjatë shekujve XV, XVI dhe XVII", Prishtinë, 1982. 
Stipçeviq, Aleksandar; "Ilirët", botimi III, Prishtinë, 1990. 
"Shkrimi Shenjt"  përkthyer nga Don Simon Filipaj, Ferizaj, 1994. 
Tërnava, Muhamet; "Popullsia e Kosovës gjatë shekujve XIV-XVII", Prishtinë, 1995. 
Tur?inovi?, Josip; "Katoli?ka crkva u junoslavenskim zemljama", Zagreb, 1973.

----------


## Klevis2000

Islami dhe romanizimi e kristianizimi i para-shqiptarëve
I
Është trend kohe i disa dhjetëvjetëshave të fundit të pohohet, si në qarqet akademike, ashtu edhe në të gjitha nivelet shkollore e deri në shtypin e verdhë, se të parët tanë, d.m.th. para-shqiptarët (ilirët) kanë qenë katolikë, fe kjo të cilën ata e pranuan vullnetarisht. Me fjalë të tjera, nga ajo që thuhet e shkruhet, mund të përfundojmë se Katolicizmi te para-shqiptarët është kongenital, i natyrshëm, i lindur dhe se vetëm ardhja e osmanlinjve me Fenë islame e rrënoi këtë parajsë botërore, këtë rehati kozmike ku jetonin të parët tanë. 

Që në filim duhet të konstatojmë se kjo çështje është mjaft e vështirë e komplekse dhe kërkon çasje multidisiplinare e serioze, të liruar nga tendencat me kohë të shtresuara dhe nga synimet evrocentriste prokristiane, çfarë është rasti me shumë autorë shqiptarë të proveniencës kristiane dhe të proveniencës muslimane prokristiane. 

Të udhëhequr nga motive të pastra shkencore e kulturore, e brenda mundësive intelektuale e kohore dhe natyrës e vëllimit të këtij shkrimi, do të përpiqemi ta shtrojmë këtë çështje sa më drejtë, me çka nënkuptojmë: në bazë të literaturës relevante të shtrojmë çështjen e pushtimit të Ilirisë nga romakët dhe përpjekjet e tyre për romanizimin e ilirëve vendas, e më pastaj edhe përpjekjet e tyre për kristianizimin e ilirëve vendas, por ta shtrojmë edhe rezistencën e ilirëve kundrejt pushtimit dhe asimilimit, akulturimit të huaj, dhe në anën tjetër, gjendjen e para-shqiptarëve me rastin e depërtimit të Islamit në trojet tona. Natyrisht, do të kufizohemi në rrafshin shoqëror e historik me elemente nga rrafshi politik, religjioz, mitologjik e të ngjashme. 

II
Ilirët, përkatësisht para-shqiptarët, si një ndër dy-tre popujt më të lashtë të Evropës, në epokën parahistorike e historike kanë "banuar në një rajon të gjerë, i cili nga Perëndimi mbyllej nga Deti Adriatik dhe ai Jon, në Veri nga Alpet Lindore dhe Drava, në Lindje nga Danubi - Morava - Vardari, ndërsa në Jug nga Epiri dhe vise të tjera helene. Përveç kësaj, mund të flitet me mjaft siguri për praninë e elementeve ilire në Azinë e Vogël, në Greqi dhe në Itali. Miss Edith Durham kufijtë e Ilirisë së vjetër i vë në Bosnjë-Hercegovinën e sotme, në Mal të Zi, Serbi, Dalmaci dhe arrijnë deri në Triestë. Në mbështetje të Strabonit, ajo pohon se epirotët, ilirët e maqedonasit flasin një gjuhë të njëjtë, një gjuhë jogreke, nga rrjedh shqipja moderne, gjuha më e vjetër e Ballkanit. 

Ilirët në kohën e depërtimeve romake, e para pushtimeve sllave, shtriheshin në Shqipërinë e sotme, në Kosovë, Serbinë Jugore, në krahinat perëndimore të Maqedonisë së sotme. 

Romakët në trojet ilire depërtuan kryesisht nga Selaniku prej anës jugore, nga Bregdeti adriatik prej anës perëndimore dhe nga Akvileja prej anës veriperëndimore. Kurse sipas M. Sufflayt, depërtimi romak në Shqipëri është bërë prej Italisë, kryesisht nëpër dy porta, Durrësi dhe Solana (Solini i sotëm, N. I.) e Dalmacisë. 

Ilirologu i njohur A. Stipçeviq, pohon se "edhe analizat më sipërfaqësore të materialit arkeologjik nga kjo kohë, na zbulojnë se procesi i romanizimit nuk ka ndodhur gjithkund në mënyrë të barabartë. Derisa qendrat e urbanizuara, qoftë në bregdet, qoftë në mbretëri, u romanizuan gati plotësisht, kështu që aty flitej dhe shkruhej gjuha latine dhe jeta zhvillohej si në çdo qytet tjetër të madh të Perandorisë Romake, ndërkaq jashtë këtyre qendrave situata ishte krejt ndryshe. Po ashtu, përfshirja e ilirëve në radhët e legjioneve romake si dhe qëndrimi i tyre në provinca të tjera të Perandorisë, larg nga atdheu, shkaktoi që ata ushtarë të mësojnë shpejt gjuhën zyrtare të ushtrisë - latinishten. Shumë prej tyre nuk ktheheshin në vendlindje, por edhe nëse ktheheshin, ata ktheheshin si veteranë, me shprehi tjera, me dije të reja nga qytetërimi romak. Faktor tjetër i romanizimit është ardhja e ushtarëve të huaj në provincat ilire, që njëherit ndikuan në përhapjen e kulteve të huaja romake dhe joromake. Në romanizimin e trojeve ilire ndikuan edhe Via Egnatia, qendrat ushtarake, kolonistët etj. 

Përkundër presionit të fuqishëm të akulturimit, ilirët vazhduan të flasin gjuhën e tyre popullore, të respektojnë hyjnitë e tyre, të varrosin të vdekurit në mënyrën e lashtë, tradicionale, e punonin tokën si më parë, e ruanin veshjen, fëmijët i emëronin me emrat e tyre dhe vetëm në rast nevoje i përshtateshin strukturës administrative dhe politike romake. Edhe pas kësaj periudhe, ilirët nuk i harruan tërësisht hyjnitë e veta dhe shumë pak morën pjesë në krijimin e kulturës shpirtërore romake. Kështu, gjatë tërë kohës së sundimit romak, ekzistojnë njëri pranë tjetrit religjioni i vjetër ilir dhe religjioni i ardhacakëve, përkatësisht i atyre të cilët e kanë pranuar mënyrën e re të jetesës dhe hyjnitë e reja. Ky dualitet i jetës shpirtërore do të zgjasë gjatë gjithë shekujve të okupimit të gjatë romak. Kjo kryeneqësi më vonë do të zbutet por kurrë në tërësi, e sidomos për shkak të konservatorizmit të ilirëve dhe jetesës së një pjese larg qendrave urbane. 

Pos këtij, kemi edhe faktorin ekstern që pengoi romanizimin, sikur që janë lëvizjet e markamanëve, kuadëve dhe popujve tjerë që qysh në shekullin II e.r. kaluan kufijtë e Perandorisë Romake. Shekulli III karakterizohet me vërsuljet e mëdha të popujve barbarë në Ballkan. Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit IV erdhën hunët dhe shumë popuj të tjerë, të cilët mbollën tmerr e vdekje. Viktimë ishin veçanërisht qendrat, e më pak periferitë. Lidhur me këto ndodhi Shën Jeronimi shkruan: "Gjithkund vetëm pikëllim dhe tmerr dhe shumë pamje të vdekjes." 

Në pengimin e romanizimit të ilirëve kanë kontribuar edhe disa faktorë të tjerë, sikur lëvizjet e një numri të madh vendasish të paromanizuar - peregrinëve të provincës së Dalmacisë dhe të trojeve të tjera të Ilirisë së lashtë, kryesisht në një formë të organizuar, të cilët në grupe u drejtuan në basene minierash dhe në krahina të tjera të njohura ekonomike të kësaj province, duke u vendosur në masën më të madhe në Transilvani, ku posaçërisht zënë vend në rajonin e pasur me ar të maleve Apusen në trevën midis qendrave antike Apulum, Ampelum dhe Alburnus... Për shkallën e migrimit ilir në Daki, të dhënat linguistiko-onomastike kanë treguar se këto elemente provinciale të kolonizimit në këtë provincë ishin më të shumta, pos elementeve greko-orientale. Sipas dr. Exhlales, "supozohet se migrimi dardan në Daki është bërë gjatë viteve të para të pushtimit romak në veri të Danubit, kur në Daki fillon një vërshim i fuqishëm emigrantësh - kolonistësh të ardhur nga trevat ilire." Po kjo autore pohon se "analizat onomastike, përkatësisht antroponimia, ka treguar se ilirët e ardhur në këtë provincë ishin të romanizuar dobët." 

Në viset e popullzuara me popullsi dardane, veçan në shekujt II dhe III, ka vepruar Lëvizja Latrone që kishte për qëllim rezistencën kundër romakëve dhe kundër shtresës së të liruarve, si përfaqësues të pushtetit dhe të interesave romake si dhe kundër elementeve të tjera aktive në procesin e romanizimit. 

Para ardhjes së romakëve, shoqëria dardane sipas gjasave ishte e ndarë në bujq, të cilët ishin të vendosur nëpër lugina të lumenjve, dhe në barinj që banonin në pjesët malore, por forcë dominuese në këtë shoqëri duket se kanë qenë barinjtë. Që me ardhjen e tyre në këto vise, romakët do të përpiqen ta zhdukin këtë simbiozë bujqësore-baritore, duke i favorizuar për këto arsye bujqit, duke i implikuar këta në rrjedhat e jetës në kushte të reja shoqërore - ekonomike dhe duke i orientuar në përpunimin e barinjve, të cilët përndryshe nuk ishin të pushtuar. Koncentrimi i tokave në duart e çifligarëve dhe ndarja e tokave veteranëve, e përcjellë me emigrimin e popullsisë prej fshatrave në qytete, ishin elemente që reflektoheshin në raportet e mëparshme ekonomike-prodhuese dhe si pasojë e kësaj, dobësohej fuqia ekonomike e fshatarëve të lirë, të cilët për shkaqe të përmendura më parë ishin të detyruar të tërhiqeshin në toka jopjellore. Krahas kësaj, meqë nuk kishin mundësi ti përshtateshin sistemit të ri monetar, ata deshën-sdeshën bëheshin të varur nga pronarët e latifundive të mëdha. Varfërimi i popullsisë së lirë, së bashku me format fillestare të raporteve të kolonatit, ishin shkaqe të paraqitjes së latronëve të shumtë dardanë, kështu që nga mesi i shekullit II pjesa dërrmuese e fshatarësisë së lirë u inkuadrua në Lëvizjen latrone. Mendohet se latronët kanë pasur qendrat kryesore të lëvizjes në rrethinën e Prizrenit, në luginën e Timokut, në rrethinën e Drobetës etj. Kryesisht jetonin në male të larta prej nga i kontrollonin rrugët. Latronët kryesisht i sulmonin pushtuesit romakë, pastaj libertët e pasur dhe vendasit që i përkrahnin ardhacakët. 

Përkundër rezistencës së fuqishme të vendasve, krahas romanizimit filloi edhe kristianizimi i ilirëve, duke e zbrapsur politeizmin ilir. Kjo sidomos ndodhi me Ediktin e Milanos në vitin 313, kur Kristianizmi shpallet fe zyrtare, institucionale shtetërore. Në këtë kohë e më vonë në trojet ilire filluan të themelohen bashkësitë e para kristiane. Pas Ediktit të Milanos dhe pas Koncilit të parë në vitin 325 në Iznik (Nikejë), me mbështetjen e perandorit Konstantin, Kristianizmi lidhet për Qesarin dhe ka statusin e fesë shtetërore të Bizantit. Edhe Miss Edith Durham pohon se Kristianizmi arriti herët në bregun dalmat dhe kishte depërtuar në brendi nga shekulli IV. Në këtë kohë Iliria ishte pjesë nën patronatin e Romës. Me forcimin e Kristianizmit, politeizmi pagan, ku gjetën vend të gjitha hyjnitë lokale të popujve të nënshtruar, religjioni ilir dhe simbolizmi ilir pësuan krizë të thellë, kurse forcohet botëkuptimi kristian mbi jetën, bota puritane intrasigjente e religjioit të ri militant. Edhe pse në rrethana të reja që i solli Kristianizmi, ilirët ditën të gjenin mënyra për të ruajtur disa besime të lashta të tyre, bile edhe atëherë kur formalisht e pranuan Kristianizmin. Këtë e vërejmë në gjurmët ilire në kulturën popullore, në arkitekturë dhe në urbanizëm, në mënyrën e varrosjes së të vdekurve, në simbolikën fetare, në motivet ornamentale, në veshmbathjet popullore, në stolitë, në muzikën dhe vallëzimet, në gjuhën, në organizimin shoqëror-politik. 

Në joefikasitetin e romakëve për ti romanizuar e më vonë edhe për ti krishteruar ilirët, ndikoi kriza e madhe ekonomike e pastaj edhe kriza e udhëheqjes-qeverisjes që dominonte në perandorinë më të madhe në botë  atë të Romës. Për ta kapërcyer këtë krizë, Diokleciani sjell zgjidhje kalimtare preventive me formimin e dy kryeqyteteve, Romës në Perëndim dhe Iznikut (Nikejës) në Lindje. Kjo zgjidhje kalimtare përjetoi dështimin e vet në vitin 395, me vdekjen e perandorit Theodosiut, kur Roma e Madhe, për shkak të mosmarrëveshjeve e problemeve të brendshme ndahet në dy pjesë. Mirëpo, këtë fat politik nuk e pësoi edhe Kisha. Ajo këtë fat e përjetoi disa shekuj më vonë kur uniteti i saj u shkapërderdh në vitin 1054. 

Kësaj do ti ndihmojnë edhe lëvizjet e mëdha të popujve prej shekullit IV e deri në shekullin VI, (vizigotët, ostrogotët, geditët, longobardët, hunët e të tjerë), të cilët në vitin 476 e shkatërruan Perandorinë perëndimore dhe krijuan disa shtete kalimtare. 

Fundi i shekullit V dhe fillimi i shekullit VI karakterizohet me sulmet e fiseve turaniko-bullgare dhe të atyre sllave, të cilat duke vërejtur se Perandoria Bizantinase është dobësuar, filluan të atakojnë dhe ta plaçkisin. E. Çabej paraqitjen e sllavëve e vendos prej shekullit V në kohën e perandorit bizantin, Anastasit I, më 493. Dyndjet e sllavëve që kanë filluar nga fundi i shekullit VI e deri në fillim të shekullit VII, do të rezultojnë me vendosjen e tyre të përhershme prej Danubit deri në Detin Egje. Gjatë dyndjeve të tyre në Ballkan, ata sulmuan e plaçkitën pa u penguar. 

Duke e marrë parasysh krizën e brendshme të romakëve dhe sulmet nga jashtë, mund të përfundojmë se sllavët duke ardhur në këto troje në shekujt VI e VII, në viset perëndimore të Ballkanit gjetën popullsi mjaft të madhe të vjetër vendase, të paromanizuar dhe gjysmë të romanizuar, e cila ishte tërhequr së pari para romakëve, e madej edhe para popujve barbarë në viset të cilat vështirë shkileshin. Edhe studiuesi boshnjak N. Smailagiq në enciklopedinë e tij pohon se "në shekullin VII sulmet sllovene penguan romanizimin (dhe kristianizimin. N.I.) e shqiptarëve." Kurse historiani shqiptar S. Rizaj konstaton se "popullsia ilire në këtë kohë u pakësua edhe më tepër." 

Se procesi i romanizimit e kristianizimit qe ndërprerë, dëfton edhe e dhëna se "në vitin 732 Shqipëria i qe bashkuar Patrikanës së Konstantinopolit, e këtë e argumenton edhe letra e Papa Nikolla I dërguar Mihailit II në shtator të vitit 860, kur ky kërkon kthimin e jurisdiksionit në territoret e Illyricumit Lindor, të cilat ishin shkëputur nga Roma gjatë mesit të shekullit të kaluar", ku "përmend të gjitha provincat, duke përfshirë edhe Dardaninë me kryeqytetin e saj Skupin." 

Kështu, përpjekjet e vazhdueshme për romanizimin dhe kristianizimin e popujve autoktonë kishin dështuar, siç ishte rasti me dakët në Rumani, trakët në Bullgari, ilirët në Dalmaci, Shqipëri e Maqedoni. Sa i përket popullit autokton në Kosovën e sotme, është fakt i pamohueshëm se që nga shekulli XVIII p.e.r. lindën shumë shtete politike ilire të cilat kaluan gradualisht nga etapa fisnore në mbretëri të vërteta të vogla, si dardanët, penestët, peonët, për të evoluar në popullin shqiptar të ditëve tona. 

Sipas të dhënave që sjell E. Petroviq, popullsia që e gjetën sllavët në trojet lindore të Serbisë së sotme, nuk ishte ende e romanizuar dhe si provë për këtë sjell emrat e vendeve. 

Mund të përmblidhet se invadimi i sllavëve nga Veriu drejt viseve jugore gjendjen e ilirëve e vështirësoi edhe më shumë. Filloi tërheqja e tyre drejt Jugut, kurse një pjesë e tyre u rezistuan presioneve sllave, të cilën gjë e dëshmon fakti me shqiptarët e Sanxhakut të Nishit deri në shekullin XX. 

Duke e marrë parasysh faktin se një pjesë e konsiderueshme e para-shqiptarëve (ilirëve) fare nuk e pranuan romanizimin dhe kristianizimin, e një pjesë tjetër romanizimin e kristianizimin e përdori vetëm formalisht për tiu shmangur dhunës dhe zhdukjes fizike, që e pamë nga shumë shembuj e burime historike, nga një anë, dhe nga ana tjetër, duke e marrë parasysh faktin tjetër se sllavët me rastin e invadimit në Ballkan dhe në trojet iliro-shqiptare ishin ende paganë dhe nuk u konvertuan në numër në Kristianizëm deri në shekullin IX, mund të përfundojmë se kjo pjesë e iliro-shqiptarëve ende ishte me besim politeist pagan dhe se asnjëherë nuk ishin kristianizuar. Me të drejtë historiani e etnologu boshnjak M. Haxhijahiq pohon, e ky pohim i tij mund të shtrihet edhe për para-shqiptarët, se shenjat dhe gjurmët e muslimanëve të parë në Ballkan shpiejnë në periudhën kur popujt e sllavëve të jugut ende i përkitnin religjionit të tyre sllaven, apo në kohën kur filluan të kryqohen, që d.m.th. se shfaqja e Kristianizmit te sllavët e jugut, ose te pjesa më e madhe e tyre, apo kjo vlen edhe për para-shqiptarët e trevave lindore iliro-shqiptare, nuk është më e vjetër nga shfaqja e Islamit." Në bazë të dokumenteve e burimeve të shkruara kishtare sllavo-serbe dhe të të dhënave të sotme nga terreni, rezulton se serbët filluan të kristianizohen prej shekullit IX e këndej, që shkon në favor të konstatimit të sipërm. Nuk dëshirojmë të shtrihemi më gjatë në këtë pjesë të temës, sepse kjo do të jetë objekt i një punimi të veçantë, por megjithatë e shohim të arsyeshme ti shtrojmë disa çështje mjaft relevante. 

Hulumtuesit shqiptarë praninë e Islamit në Ballkan, pra edhe në trojet iliro-shqiptare, e vënë me pushtimet osmane në Ballkan, dhe kjo tezë mund të haset thuajse në të gjitha tekstet shkencore e shkollore, por edhe në shkrimet reviale e gazetareske. Një numër i vogël i tyre kontaktet e para të Islamit me trojet tona i vënë gjatë shekullit XIV. 

Thuajse asnjë hulumtues shqiptar kontaktet islamo-iliro-shqiptare nuk i sheh para shekullit XIV. Në këtë mënyrë injorohen kontaktet shumëshekullore ndërmjet kulturës arabo-islame dhe asaj ballkanike, pra edhe iliro-shqiptare, për të cilat shkurtimisht kemi shkruar. Atë që nuk e bënë hulumtuesit tanë, e bënë të tjerët. Kështu, hulumtuesi perëndimor G. B. Pellegrini thotë se "shumë gjuhë në Mesdhe edhe sot në glosarin e vet kanë shumë fjalë arabe, që gjithsesi nuk i kanë përhapur e sjellur vetëm turqit në Evropë, por ato janë rezultat i kontakteve më të hershme të Evropës me arabët". 

Orientalisti serb R. Bozhoviq kontaktet islamo-evropiane, e veçan ato sllavo-islame, por edhe ndikimet reciproke, i sheh se janë zhvilluar në tri drejtime: 

1) nëpërmjet Bizantit, përkatësisht kufirit bizantino-arab dhe luftërave ndërmjet dy perandorive. 

2) nëpërmjet basenit mesdhetar, përkatësisht Spanjës, Egjiptit fatimit dhe Sicilisë, në të cilat civilizimi arab ka arritur përmasa të mëdha. 

3) nëpërmjet Hungarisë, përkatësisht nëpërmjet Veriut dhe luftëtarëve nomadë, peçenegëve. Ky vrojtim i R. Bozhoviqit do të mund të aplikohej thuajse në tërësi për pjesën lindore të trojeve iliro-shqiptare, rrethana këto që i kanë rezultuar pushtimet e Bizantit, bullgarëve etj. Për pjesën perëndimore të trojeve iliro-shqiptare do të thuhej se parësor ka qenë baseni mesdhetar, që ka rezultuar nga pozita gjeostrategjike e këtyre trojeve. 

Nuk dëshirojmë të flasim për secilin kontakt e rast veç e veç, sepse kjo do ti kalonte suazat e këtij shkrimi, por do të ndalemi në rastet më eklatante, të cilat dëftojnë jo për "kontaktet", por për vendbanimet muslimane. 

Arabët, përkatësisht kulturën arabo-islame e kemi të pranishme në Adriatik dhe viset bregdetare qysh në shekullin VIII, e që me ndërprerje të shkurtra do ta hasim deri në fillim të shekullit XI, apo në vitin 1023, kur nga Sicilia ndërmorën sulmin e fundit në bregun lindor të Adriatikut. Nga këto kontakte tregtare, ushtarake, diplomatike, shkencore e religjioze prej tre shekujsh, e intensive rreth një shekulli e gjysmë, kemi ndikime të mëdha reciproke, e sidomos të atyre arabo-islame mbi ato ballkanike, pra edhe iliro-shqiptare, si kulturë më e avancuar e cilësore. 

Kulturën arabo-islame e kemi të pranishme në trojet iliro-shqiptare edhe me peçenegët qysh në shekullin VIII, të cilët në këtë kohë i hasim të kufizuar në Jug me themën e Maqedonisë, Strumës, në Veriperëndim me sllavët, në Lindje me Detin e Zi, në Veri me hungarezët e Bizantin. 

Sipas R. Bozhoviqit "Peçenegët muslimanë janë bartës të mundshëm të kulturës arabo-islame në Ballkan". Ai thotë: "Duke e marrë parasysh arsimimin e tyre të shkëlqyeshëm, që shumë historianë e theksojnë, gjithsesi se kanë qenë bartës adekuat të kulturës dhe natyrës arabo-islame". Edhe Viljem Tirski shprehimisht pohon se "cubat e popullit endacak" që "bëhen synet (cirkumizohen) janë peçenegët". 

Shembullin e tretë e kemi me "Turqit vardarianë", të cilët nga Anadolli i shpërnguli cari Teofili (829-842), për arsye se e pranuan Islamin dhe i vendosi në Maqedoni. Franjo Raçki mendon se turqit vardarianë zanafillisht kanë qenë muslimanë. Për fat të keq, kjo temë nuk është hulumtuar, përkatësisht ne nuk kemi ardhur deri te shënime më të plota, kështu që shumë pak dihet për ta, ndonëse numerikisht kanë qenë të konsiderueshëm dhe kanë jetuar në tokat dardane e në fqinjësi të tyre. 

Shembullin e katërt do ta marrim në praninë e muslimanëve në mbretërinë bullgare gjatë Mesjetës. Sipas historianit shqiptar S. Rizaj, bullgarët depërtuan përtej Danubit nga fundi i shekullit VII, kurse Sh. Demiraj sundimin e bullgarëve në trojet iliro-shqiptare e vë gjatë viteve 815-1018. S. Hill pohon se bullgarët në fund të shekulli IX depërtuan gati deri në Durrës. Kulmin e tyre bullgarët e arritën gjatë perandorit të tyre Simeonit (803-927), kur edhe Kosova ishte pjesë e tyre. I theksuam këto të dhëna më lart nga arsyeja se në atë kohë mbretëria bullgare përfshinte edhe tokat dardane dhe popujt tjerë ilirë. Pikërisht në këtë mbretëri, në këto troje e në këtë kohë, kemi vendbanimet e para muslimane. Këtë tezë e argumentojnë shumë fakte dhe shumë burime. Ne do ti cekim vetëm disa. 

Kani bullgar Borisi në vitin 864 e kryqëzoi popullin e tij, e sigurisht për shkak se Bizanti në atë kohë lulëzonte dhe kishte perspektivë më të mirë në krahasim me perandoritë tjera të asaj kohe. Kjo që ndodhi për ne edhe nuk do të kishte rëndësi më të madhe sikur të mos ishte problemi vijues. Me kryqëzimin e popullsisë së mbretërisë së vet, problem doli çështja e librave të saracenëve (muslimanëve), që ishin përhapur në mbretëri, ndërsa me kristianizimin e tyre, u shtrua pyetja e trajtimit të mëtejmë të librave me tematikë islame. Se këta libra ishin të shumtë tregon edhe fakti se kjo çështje arriti deri te Papa Nikolla I, i cili dha përgjigje decidive: 

"Ju pyetni çduhet bërë me librat heretikë, të cilët pohoni se gjenden te ju, kurse i keni marrë nga saracenët. Ata, natyrisht, nuk duhet ruajtur sepse, sikur që është shkruar (në enciklikën mbi Korinasit), kuvendimet e këqija e prishin moralin e shëndoshë, e për këtë, si të dëmshme dhe heretike, dorëzojani zjarrit". 

Edhe Franjo Raçki flet për këtë ndodhi, duke thënë se arabët kanë kaluar nëpër Siujdhesën Ballkanike dhe kanë provuar përhapjen e fesë, veçan duke shpërndarë libra. 

Dr. Llujo Thaller në librin e vet "Nga fallxhorët e magjistarët deri te mjeku modern", cek se rreth kësaj kohe Bullgaria ka qenë përplot muslimanë dhe se njëherë madje i kanë djegur librat muslimanë në Bullgari. Këtë e konfirmon edhe V. Klaiq kur thotë se "në Bullgari dhe në vendet fqinje ka pasur muslimanë." Se nuk është fjala vetëm për kontakte por për vendbanime, na flet edhe shënimi vijues: Në vitin 896/376 hixhrij, në Kiev të Ukrainës shkoi një delegacion musliman ta përvetësojë udhëheqësin e tyre, Shën Vlladimirin, për ta pranuar Islamin. Duke e marrë parasysh se ende ishte në religjionin e vjetër sllaven, ai i ftoi teologët muslimanë bullgarë të Vollgës që tia ekspozojnë themelet e besimit të tyre. Edhe vetë ai merrte pjesë në diskutimet shkencore. Më në fund u përcaktua për Kristianizmin bizantinas, sigurisht për shkak të perspektivës që ofronte Bizanti si superfuqi e asaj kohe. Këtë ndodhi e sqaron kronika mesjetare ruse "Povest vremenih leta" nga shekulli XI. Aty thuhet se Vlladimirit i erdhën shumë delegacione që ta përfitojnë në besimin e tyre. Ai i dërgoi misionarët e tij në vendet e ndryshme për të parë se cili besim është më i përshtatshëm për ta. Në të kthyer, të deleguarit, përveç tjerash, deklaruan: "Erdhëm në Bullgari dhe pamë se si luten ata në tempull, përkatësisht në xhami...". Këto deklarata u dhanë në vitin 6495 sipas kalendarit të tyre, kurse në vitin 987 sipas kalendarit gregorian. 

Pa hyrë në detaje dhe pa sjellur edhe raste të tjera, mendojmë se të gjitha këto fakte flasin qartë se Islami dhe kultura arabo-islame në trojet lindore të Ilirisë, kanë qenë të pranishme shumë herët. Madje, një pjesë e ilirëve apo e para-shqiptarëve drejtpërdrejt nga besimi i tyre politeist pagan kanë kaluar në Islam, pa ndërmjetësimin e Kristianizmit apo fare pa e pranuar Kristianizmin. 

III
Pushtimi romak i trojeve ilirike bëri që një pjesë e popullit vendas, veçan qendrat, herët të bien nën ndikimin politik e ekonomik, e më pastaj edhe religjioz, kulturor e shoqëror. Ky proces quhet romanizim. Më vonë, duke filluar nga shekulli IV, filloi, nëpërmjet pushtuesve romakë, edhe kristianizimi i trojeve tona. Mirëpo, që në fillim një pjesë e popullsisë vendase i bëri rezistencë të madhe pushtuesit të huaj, duke refuzuar njëkohësisht edhe romanizimin edhe kristianizimin. Kjo pjesë e popullsisë, mjaft e konsiderueshme, qoftë tërësisht duke e refuzuar romanizimin e kristianizimin, qoftë vetëm formalisht duke e pranuar atë, sa për tiu shmangur zhdukjes fizike, u përballoi vështirësive kohore dhe në shekullin VIII e më vonë u ndesh me kulturën arabo-islame. Kjo ishte realitet sidomos në pjesën lindore të Dardanisë, d.m.th. në Kosovën e sotme, në pjesët lindore të Serbisë së sotme dhe në një pjesë të Maqedonisë. Me keqardhje duhet konstatuar se hulumtimet në këtë fushë janë nën çdo nivel, ndaj shkencëtarët e painformuar injorojnë realitetin historik se një pjesë e trojeve dardane dhe ilire përgjithësisht, më herët është islamizuar se që është kristianizuar. Shembulli i peçenegëve, muslimanëve në mbretërinë bullgare, i turqve vardarianë dhe i pranisë muslimane në bregdetin ilir më se një shekull e gjysmë, është i qartë dhe kërkon studime më të hollësishme në të gjitha segmentet e mundshme. Në anën tjetër, me këtë realitet, deri tash të heshtur, të parëve tanë muslimanë do tu bëhet e padrejtë duke thënë se kanë qenë katolikë, por Turqia i bëri me dhunë muslimanë! Parullat e tilla, si duket, do ti përdorin vetëm mediokrët dhe sharlatanët shkencorë, por jo edhe shkencëtarët e mirëfilltë. 



*LITERATURA* 

1. Asad, Muhamed, "Islam na raspu}u", Zagreb, 1994. 
2. Bo`ovi}, Rade, "Arapi u usmenoj narodnoj pesmi na srpskohrvatskom jezi~kom podru~ju", Beograd, 1977. 

3. Brandt, Miroslav, "Srednjovjekovno doba povijesnog razvitka", I, Zagreb, 1980. 

4. "Bujku" - gazetë e përditshme në Kosovë, Prishtinë, e dt.: 01.04.1995; 19.05.1995; 25.06.1996; 14.09.1996; 09.11.1996; 23.11.1996; 21.12.1996; 15.02.1997. 

5. Bulaç, Ali, "Islam i demokratija, teokratija i totalitarizam", Sarajevo - Ljubljana, 1995. 

6. Çabej, Eqrem, "Studime gjuhësore", III, Prishtinë, 1976. 

7. Çabej, Eqrem, "Studime gjuhësore", VI, Botimi II, Prishtinë, 1988. 

8. Demiraj, Shaban, "Gjuhësi ballkanike", Shkup, 1994. 

9. Doçi, Rexhep, "Iliro-shqiptarët dhe serbët në Kosovë (sipas onomastikës)", Prishtinë, 1994. 

10. Grup autorësh, "Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët", (Simpozium ndërkombëtar mbajtur më 12-15 tetor 1992 në Prishtinë, Prishtinë, 1995. 

11. Grup autorësh, "Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë", (Simpozium ndërkombëtar mbajtur më 1991 në Shkup), Shkup, 1994. 

12. Grup autorësh, "Historia e popullit shqiptar", I, bot. III, Prishtinë, 1979. 

13. Hadri, Ali, "Historia e popullit shqiptar për shkollat e mesme", botim i tretë i plotësur, Prishtinë, 1973. 

14. Had`ijahi}, Muhamed, e të tjerë, "Islam i Muslimani u Bosni i Hercegovini", Sarajevo, 1979. 

15. Had`i-Vasiljevi}, Jovan, "Muslimani na{e krvi u Ju`noj Srbiji", bot. II, Beograd, 1924. 

16. Hand`i}, Mehmed, "Islamizacija Bosne i Hercegovine i poreklo bosansko-hercegova~kih muslimana", Sarajevo, 1940. 

17. Hiti, Filip, "Istorija Arapa od najstarijih vremena do danas", botimi II fototip, Sarajevo, 1988. 

18. Ibrahimi, Nexhat, "Kontaktet e para të Islamit me popujt ballkanikë në periudhën paraosmane", Shkup, 1997/1417. 

19. "Kultura" - ~asopis za teoriju i sociologiju kulture i kulturnu politiku, 13-14/1971, Beograd, 1971. 

20. Rizaj, Skënder, "Kosova gjatë shekujve XV, XVI dhe XVII", Prishtinë, 1982. 

21. Schug-Wille, Christe, etj., "Bizant i svijet islama", Rijeka, 1978. 

22. Smailagi}, Nerkez, "Leksikon islama", Sarajevo, 1990. 

23. Stipçeviq, Aleksandër, "Ilirët", botimi II, Prishtinë, 1990. 

24. Tërnava, Muhamet, "Popullsia e Kosovës gjatë shekujve XIV-XVI", Prishtinë, 1995. 

25. Tur~inovi}, Josip, "Katoli~ka crkva u ju`noslovenskim zemljama", Zagreb, 1973. 

26. "Thema" - revistë për filozofi, sociologji..., 4(3), 1985, Prishtinë.

----------


## Klevis2000

Disa pikëpamje të përhapjes së Islamit
Përhapja e Islamit në botë e veçan në trojet shqiptare, ka qenë, është dhe do të jetë çështje mjaft e vështirë e komplekse. Që të hedhet dritë në këtë temë, nevojitet një qasje multidisiplinare dhe serioze historike, kulturore, shoqërore, filozofike, sociologjike, pastaj linguistike, arkeologjike e të tjera. Problem i veçantë na paraqiten edhe tendencat e shtresuara shekullore të synimeve të kryqëzatave e inkuizicionit dhe ndikimi i thellë historik e kulturor evropocentrist e pansllavist. Konsekuentësisht kësaj, rezulton disponimi fanatik ndaj çdo gjëje islame. Madje, këto shtresime negative rezultojnë me shpërfilljen dhe injorimin e përpjekjeve për zbulimin, paraqitjen dhe afirmimin e gjurmëve dhe fakteve materiale të periudhës së problematizuar. 

Të ndikuar nga qëndrimi i këtillë "negativ" kundrejt Islamit, në një pjesë të botës dhe ndër ne, me konsekuencë (stër)theksohet mendimi që muslimanët, në rast se diku e arrijnë pushtetin politik, do të konstituonin një regjim totalitar dhe teokratik, që do të thoshte fund i të drejtave dhe lirive fundamentale njerëzore, të pluralizmit politik dhe qëndrimeve opozicionare, që bashkësinë njerëzore do ta kthente në terrin mesjetar. 

Rezultat i këtij botëkuptimi është edhe mendimi i shkrimtarit shqiptar I. Kadare, i cili, i nxitur nga "rizgjimi" aktual musliman në botë dhe ndër shqiptarët, shkruan: "Unë jam nga një vend që e ka humbur Evropën dy herë. Herën e parë në shekullin XV kur ra nën pushtimin otoman, bashkë me krejt Ballkanin, herën e dytë më 1944, kur ra nën diktaturën komuniste." 

Nën këtë ndikim e kemi edhe R. Doçin, i cili kristianizimin e shqiptarëve gjatë Mesjetës në trojet iliro-shqiptare e quan "lulëzim". Ai këtë e shkruan edhe pse i ka parasysh shkatërrimet e shkretërimet romake e kristiane. Në anën tjetër, ai nuk i vrojton dyndjet sllave, as sundimin e gjatë bullgar, bizantin, serb dhe gjendjen e mjerueshme nën sundimin e tyre, por shumë mirë i vrojton pushtimet osmane dhe dhunën e tyre, gjoja për ta përhapur Islamin. 

Po ashtu, akademiku M. Krasniqi, kur flet për ndasitë që i shkaktonin të huajt, me të drejtë në këtë rrafsh cek grekët, serbët dhe turqit. Por, fatkeqësisht, i harron edhe romakët dhe katolicizmin, kryqëzatat e inkuizicionin, kolonializmin dhe modernizmin brutal. Apo, mbase, ka konsideruar se këto çështje janë aq të ditura saqë nuk ka nevojë të theksohen veçan. Për të qenë jokonsekuenca edhe më e madhe, M. Krasniqi turqit, d.m.th. Muslimanët, i konsideron ndër destruktorët e mirëqenies shqiptare (sic!), por ai më tej e pohon edhe këtë, se "asnjëherë nuk u shkaktua një konflikt qoftë edhe pak më i rëndë a më i gjerë në baza fetare ndër shqiptarët, siç ka pasur raste të tilla drastike në të kaluarën në Evropë e në ditët tona në disa vende të Azisë." 

Për një prezentim të tillë me konotacione negative të Islamit dhe të përhapjes së tij ndër shqiptarët, por edhe në botë, nuk janë fajtorë vetëm të tjerët, por fajtorë janë edhe vetë shkencëtarët e proveniencës muslimane dhe shkencëtarët tjerë objektivë. Në të shumtën, shkencëtarët muslimanë çështjen e përhapjes së Islamit e vështronin vetëm nëpërmjet Kuranit dhe Sunnetit, duke i shpërfillur rezultatet e realizuara në të gjitha aspektet e jetës së popujve, të cilët në tërësi apo pjesërisht e kanë pranuar Islamin si ideal e program jete. 

Rezultat i kësaj gjendjeje është krijimi i dy antipodeve: 

1) Në antipodin e parë bëjnë pjesë ata që paraqitjen e Islamit në skenën historike e shohin si katastrofë të llojit të vet, kështu që çdo gjë që rezulton nga Islami, përkatësisht nga muslimanët, konsiderohet e dëmshme, mashtruese, e rrezikshme për qenien evroperëndimore, andaj edhe duhet të refuzohet, apo të atakohet, dhe mundësisht të zhduket. Këtë botëkuptim e ilustrojnë mesjeta, koha e re dhe modernizmi; 

2) Në antipodin e dytë bëjnë pjesë ata që historinë e kanë idealizuar dhe e kanë identifikuar me periudhën e halifëve të drejtë dhe të individëve të ndritshëm, duke e lënë anash realitetin historik, rastet kur dinastitë muslimane nuk i kanë përfillur sa duhet apo fare mësimet islame, dhe kanë vepruar pjesërisht apo tërësisht në kundërshtim me Islamin. Me këtë lloj studimi nuk i është bërë shërbim historisë islame, përkundrazi, është vënë në dyshim gjithë ai kontribut pozitiv që i është dhënë kulturës e civilizimit botëror. 

Shkaqet për një veprim të tillë janë të shumta, dhe, pak a shumë, për to kemi dhënë shenjë në këtë libër, në kapitullin: "Islami, evroperëndimi dhe dilemat shqiptare", kështu që nuk mund të lëshohemi në analiza e elaborime më të gjata. Së këndejmi, nevojiten studime objektive, thënë kushtimisht, mbinacionale dhe mbireligjioze, që historinë ta mësojmë çfarë ka qenë e jo çfarë dëshirojmë të ketë qenë. Studime të tilla, fatmirësisht, çdo ditë kemi gjithnjë e më shumë. 

Një ndër ta është edhe shkencëtari shqiptar Jorgo Bulo, i cili historinë e marrëdhënieve të kulturës shqiptare me Orientin e ndanë në tri periudha të mëdha: 

1) periudha paraosmane, që është epokë e ndikimit parcial e josistematik; 

2) periudha osmane, që është epoka e ndikimit intensiv të Islamit në kulturën shqiptare dhe, 

3) periudha moderne me Rilindjen Kombëtare. 

Periudha e parë nga shkencëtarët është vlerësuar si periudhë e kontakteve tregtare, fetare apo ushtarake, e më së shumti duke iu falënderuar pozitës gjeografike të tokave shqiptare. Faktori ushtarak musliman në këtë periudhë, edhe nëse ekziston, ai do të ishte i fundit, andaj përhapja e Islamit në mbështetje të faktorit të dhunës në këtë periudhë, historikisht nuk qëndron. Për këtë arsye, më tepër duhet të hulumtojmë faktorët tjerë, si atë fetar, moral, kulturor-shkencor, politik, ekonomik, shoqëror e të ngjashëm. Pasi që ky do të jetë preokupim yni në një libër të veçantë, këtu nuk do të ndalemi, pos që do të japim disa refleksione përmbledhëse. 

Islami klasik mund të konsiderohet bërthamë e cila është kristalizim i realizimeve të tij themelore shpirtërore dhe historike. Ndaj, e reja është ngushtë e lidhur me domethënien dhe kontributin e epokës klasike. Siç cekëm edhe më parë, Islami klasik konsiderohet si civilizim ndërmjetës, duke e marrë parasysh se ai vendoset në hapësirën ndërmjet Antikës dhe Renesansës. Mirëpo, ai nuk ka ndërmjetësuar vetëm kohësisht, por edhe në karakterin e kulturës, pasi që është i vendosur ndërmjet kulturës profane të epokës së vonshme romake dhe kulturës së plotë klerikale të Mesjetës evropiane. 

Përveç ndërmjetësimit në kohë dhe në karakterin e kulturës, Islami ndërmjetësoi edhe në hapësirën, ngase lidh Evropën, Afrikën dhe Azinë, përkatësisht lidh të gjitha anët e botës së vjetër. Ky ndërmjetësim, në anën tjetër, nuk është bërë në mënyrë jokritike, njëvijore. Këtë qartë e vërejmë se muslimanët morën nga grekët çka u nevojitej, por jo edhe epikën, tragjedinë, lirikën dhe historinë klasike, e as stilin e jetës shoqërore greke. Kjo është manifestuar në tre rrafshe. 

1) Islami ia vuri jetës perspektivën transcendentale, me çka jeta relativizohet dhe është në funksion të një realizimi më të lartë. 

2) Me vizionin dhe bindjen e re arrihet jo vetëm individualiteti moral, por zgjerohet nocioni i ekzistencës: ai është unitet i fatit të njeriut të kësaj dhe asaj ane. 

3) Islami ka afirmuar edhe domethënien e bashkësisë, ndonëse ai më tepër ka qenë për përgjegjësinë personale se për atë kolektive. Kjo shoqërisë i ka hapur perspektivë të re, pasi që ajo tash konstituohet jo si federatë jetëshkurtër e labile e fiseve apo grupeve mes veti fare të palidhura, por si unitet i fortë e koheziv moralo-ideor i përmasave botërore. 

Zhvillimi i tërësishëm i mëvonshëm i Islamit është vetëm vazhdimësi e zhvillimit klasik, kështu që kjo e shtyu Volterin, njërin nga fanatikët e armiqtë më të mëdhenj të Islamit, të pohojë se "modeli islam i rregullimit të jetës, i pranishëm në kohën e osmanlinjve, paraqet shembullin më të mirë të tolerancës dhe bashkëjetesës ndërfetare në lirinë e plotë të pjesëtarëve të feve dhe popujve të ndryshëm,." 

Fenomeni i përhapjes së shpejtë të Islamit e shtyri edhe historianin me famë botërore, E. Gibbonin, që "lindjen dhe përhapjen e Islamit" ta shohë "si njërin prej revolucioneve më të rëndësishëm, si atë që vulosi një frymë të re e permanente te të gjithë popujt e botës". Ai më tej thotë: "Duke filluar me një numër të vogël ithtarësh, dobët të përgatitur financiarisht dhe ushtarakisht, Islami më në fund u shndërrua në forcë të fuqishme, duke dominuar me botë më të madhe se Aleksandri i Madh, më të madhe se Roma, e të krijuar për një kohë shumë më të shkurtër." 

Shumë shkencëtarë botërorë ngadhënjimin relativisht të lehtë dhe ekspansionin jashtëzakonisht të shpejtë të Islamit, nuk e kanë parë vetëm si pasojë të dobësisë së paganizmit arab dhe të sistemeve tjera religjioze orientale si Kristianizmi, Hebraizmi, Maniheizmi e të tjera, por si rezultat të raporteve të reja ndërmjet njeriut dhe Krijuesit, njeriut dhe ekzistencës dhe njeriut me njeriun. Islami ka dëshiruar dy botëra: botën e jashtme e të brendshme, morale dhe historike, këtë dhe atë botë. Kjo d.m.th. se kundrejt Zotit e të mirës Islami ka urdhëruar përkushtim, por ndaj të keqes, dhunës, armiqve, sëmundjeve, fëlliqësirës dhe besëtytnisë, Islami ka urdhëruar luftën. Lidhur me këtë çështje, historiani Robertson në librin e vet "Historia e Lindjes" thekson se: "Me të vërtetë muslimanët janë ata që e kanë unifikuar zjarrin dhe flakërimin për fenë e vet me zemërgjerësi dhe tolerancë ndaj pjesëtarëve të feve të tjera dhe këta janë ata që, krahas tërë përkushtimit dhe vendosmërisë konsekuente për përhapjen e fesë së vet, i kanë lënë të lirë të gjithë ata që këtë fe nuk e kanë përqafuar, sepse kanë dëshiruar ti mbesin konsekuentë mësimit të vet fetar." 

Një numër jo fort i vogël shkencëtarësh, ekspansionin e rrufeshëm të Islamit në të katër anët e shohin në superioritetin e raporteve politike, ekonomike e sociale, por jo edhe ushtarake. Ekspansioni islam në asnjë rast nuk pat pranuar karakter rrënues siç ishte rasti me invazionin tatar në halifatin musliman në Bagdad. Këtë mund ta ilustrojmë edhe me faktin se në tërë territorin e Spanjës së sotme, ushtria muslimane nuk ka numëruar më shumë se 40.000 ushtarë. 

Filozofi i njohur botëror R. Garodi, faktorin vendimtar të "fitores" muslimane e sheh në atë se "Pushtuesit arabë i sollën botës së shkatërruar skllavopronare dhe feudalizmit të përçarë e të venitur forma më të larta të jetës ekonomike e sociale, të cilat i tërhiqnin masat e gjera". Kurse shkencëtari H. J. Najl shkruan: "Islami ka dominuar sepse ai ishte sistemi më i mirë shoqëror dhe politik të cilin koha ishte në gjendje ta ofrojë. Ai është përhapur për shkak se në çdo hap ka gjetur të shtypurit, ata pa të drejta dhe të tmerruarit... Islami ka qenë ideja politike më përmbajtësore, më moderne dhe më e pastër që kishte karakteristikat e kreativitetit real dhe vitalitetit në botë, duke i kushtuar njeriut sistemin më të mirë të mundur. Sistemi feudal-skllavopronar në Perandorinë Romake, pastaj edukata, kultura dhe traditat shoqërore kanë qenë me aq defekte saqë totalisht janë rrënuar edhe para daljes së Islamit..." Edhe Georg Riveirea cakun e pushtimeve islame e sheh në krijimin e shtetit universal që "nuk njeh dallimet racore, as dallimet në kushtet sociale, kurse rregulli i vetëm në të cilin insiston është drejtësia unike dhe vëllazëria." 

Është interesant të cekim se përkundër qëndrimit antifetar, klasiku i marksizmit, F. Engelsi, si njohës i mirë i ligjeve socio-ekonomike, mbledh forcë e thotë se: "Pozita e fshatarëve krishterë nën pushtetin osman, në pikëpamje materiale ishte më e mirë se ajo e katundarëve të vendeve të tyre (në Evropë)... Derisa tagra i paguhej me rregull pushteti osman këta nuk i prekte dhe rrallëherë dhunoheshin, siç vuante fshatarësia e Perëndimit prej feudalëve të vet gjatë tërë kohës së mesme. Pozita e rajës pa mëdyshje ishte e padrejtë, por jo edhe materialisht e rëndë". 

Pohimin e sipërm e konfirmon edhe shkencëtari Barthold kur pohon se "Shkaku i përhapjes së Islamit është në aftësinë e gjuhës arabe dhe në traditën islame, që mos të tubohen tatimet dhe detyrimet nga popujt e nënshtruar nëse e pranojnë Islamin." 

Nga thëniet e mësipërme mund të përfundojmë se pohimet në literaturën e qarqeve të caktuara, për gjoja gjendjen e rëndë ekonomike brenda Perandorisë Osmane si presion për ta përqafuar Islamin nuk qëndrojnë, sepse mirëkuptimi midis Fesë islame dhe feve të tjera, toleranca dhe bujaria muslimane kanë qenë vlera konstante dhe imanente, kurse dhuna përjashtim. 

Një numër shkencëtarësh në botë dhe shumica e shkencëtarëve shqiptarë, nga shkaqet që i cekëm më lartë, ekspansionin e shpejtë islam në botë, e veçanërisht te shqiptarët, e shohin në karakterin militant të Fesë islame, në përdorimin e dhunës, në detyrimin e popullsisë së nënshtruar për ta pranuar Islamin. Mirëpo, nëse problemi i shtruar i përhapjes së Islamit kundrohet në esencë, do të shohim se aksionet ushtarake askund nuk e kanë përhapur Islamin në mënyrën siç e bënë këtë të krishterët në Spanjë ndaj muslimanëve, apo kryqtarët në Lindjen e Afërt ndaj muslimanëve. Nijaz Shukriq, historian i kulturës islame, aksionet ushtarake të muslimanëve i sheh pozitive dhe pohon se "vetëm kanë hequr pengesat në atë rrugë, kanë çelur derën, në mënyrë që mësimi, kultura civilizimi islam të shtrihen në viset e nënshtruara." Këtë ngjashëm e definon edhe Dokumenti i Sekretariatit të Vatikanit për Jokristianë: "Xhihadi në asnjë rast nuk është karremi biblik, ai nuk synon drejt zhdukjes, por drejt të drejtave të Zotit dhe të njerëzve në viset e reja". 

Kurse shkrimtari i njohur spanjoll, Blasko Ibanezi, në veprën e vet "Nën hijen e katedralës", përhapjen e Fesë islame e sheh në mënyrën vijuese: "Në Spanjë renesansa nuk ka ardhur nga Veriu me invazionet barbare, por nga Jugu me pushtuesit arabë... kulturë të cilën e krijoi entuziazmi fetar i Të dërguarit të Perëndisë dhe e cila në vete përmbante tërë atë që ishte më e mirë në Judaizëm dhe shkencën bizantine." "Nuk ka qenë ajo luftë e imponuar me fuqinë e armës, por ka qenë zgjerim i shoqërisë së re, dhe atë në të gjitha anët e botës...". "Prej shekullit VIII deri XV krijohet kultura më e bukur dhe më e pasur të cilën Evropa e ka parë në Mesjetë. Derisa në Veri popujt bredhnin dhe zhdukeshin nëpër luftërat fetare dhe silleshin sikurse fiset e egra, në anën tjetër populli i Spanjës kishte arritur gjendjen numerike prej tridhjetë milionësh. Në atë masë të madhe njerëzish ishin përzier të gjitha kombet dhe ideologjitë... Në këtë përzierje të frytshme të popujve dhe kombeve, rehatshëm kanë koekzistuar ideologjitë dhe traditat...". 

Mendimet e evropianëve për militantizmin musliman i përgënjeshtron edhe historiani e filozofi me famë, francezi Gustav Le Bon. Ai thotë: "Është fakt që Bashkësia botërore nuk njeh pushtues më zemërgjerë se arabët, as fe më tolerante seç është feja e tyre." 

Mendoj se Sami Frashëri, një nga kokat më gjeniale shqiptare, ofron një mendim që më së afërti i përgjigjet realitetit. Ai përkitazi me përhapjen e zgjerimin e Islamit pohon se: "Pos përhapjes së Islamit me pushtime, ekziston edhe rruga tjetër, e papërmendur nga historianët, e ajo është përhapja e fesë vetvetiu, pa pushtim, pa shpatë dhe pa ushtarë. Kjo edhe nëse nuk është më e madhe se mënyra e parë, thuajse është e barabartë." Mendimi i Samiut për mënyrën e parë të përhapjes së Islamit në mënyrë ushtarake, nuk nënkupton përdorimin e dhunës fizike, ekonomike e të tjera, por para së gjithash pushtimin territorial, për të krijuar kushte normale për përhapjen e Islamit. Kurse në mënyrën e dytë nënkupton tregtarët, misionarët fetarë, migruesit e të tjerë. Se me asnjërën mënyrë dhuna nuk ka qenë sistematike, rregull, por vetëm përjashtim, dëfton e dhëna e përqafimit të Islamit në kontinuitet e pa bujë nga pjesa dërrmuese e shqiptarëve, por edhe mbetja në Kristianizëm e një pjese të vogël të shqiptarëve që nga fillimi e deri në ditët tona. Këtë e argumenton edhe aktiviteti i gjallë e madje mjaft i vrazhdë e blasfemues i misionarëve kristianë nëpër trojet shqiptare e ballkanike. Këtë edhe më tepër e argumenton fakti se ndonëse ishin nën Perandorinë Osmane, Islamin në përmasa të vogla e pranuan serbët, rumunët, bullgarët, grekët, maqedonët etj. 

Kur e kemi fjalën për kalimin e shqiptarëve në Islam, mendimi dominues i deritashëm pohon se Islami te shqiptarët është produkt i dhunës, i tatimeve të larta, produkt i intolerancës etnike, kulturore, fetare e diturore. Mirëpo, viteve të fundit ky mendim dita-ditës po humbet e po tretet para fakteve materiale historike e kulturore. Kështu viteve të fundit gjithnjë e më pak theksohet obcioni ushtarak si formë ekskluzive e përhapjes së Islamit, dhe tani më shpesh operohet midis obcionit ekonomik e social. Kështu, për shembull, M. Rizvanolli pohon se: "Sukseset e shpejta të tyre (të osmanlinjve, N. I.) në pushtimin e territoreve shqiptare nuk ishin rezultat i forcës së tyre, por i rrugëve që gjetën dhe i metodës së veçantë që e krijuan me kujdes, e cila u tregua aq e suksesshme saqë lirisht mund të thuhet se përderisa osmanët iu përmbajtën taktikës së mbrojtjes së interesave të disa shtresave shoqërore vendase, të cilat pranuan të inkuadroheshin në sistemin e tyre të tatimit, përderisa ata treguan tolerancë ndaj elementeve të krishtera, dhe përderisa në disa raste u bënë mbrojtës të tyre, siç ishte rasti sidomos me qarqet e larta të kishës ortodokse, greke e serbe, për aq kohë ata patën sukses jo vetëm në pushtimet e shpejta por edhe në stabilizimin e shpejtë të pushtetit të tyre në vendet e posapushtuara dhe në gjetjen e përkrahjes nga shtresat e privilegjuara të popujve të pushtuar për pushtime të mëtejshme". 

Edhe studiuesi serb V. Shkariq pohon se: "Kalimi në Fenë islame ka qenë tolerant në pikëpamje fetare dhe rrallë janë detyruar të krishterët për të kaluar në Fenë islame. Të krishterët e kanë ndërruar fenë vullnetarisht. Me forcë janë islamizuar fëmijët e krishterë që janë marrë për jeniçerë," por numri i të tillëve është tepër i parëndësishëm për të shkaktuar ndryshime më të mëdha në strukturën konfesionale dhe etnike. 

Ata individë dhe ato qarqe që kalimin në Islam e shohin ekskluzivisht si produkt të fuqisë ushtarake, të dhunës së ushtruar dhe monopolit në kapital, harrojnë se "kultura që bën ndikim në kulturën tjetër nuk është në asnjë rast ajo që posedon fuqinë ushtarake, as ajo që posedon në duart e veta kapital, por, në bazë, ajo që ka marrëdhënie më të zhvilluara shoqërore prej asaj kulture mbi të cilën bën ndikim. Sepse, vetëm nga marrëdhëniet e zhvilluara shoqërore rrjedhin format e superioritetit, si në shkencë ashtu edhe në art." Të tillët thuajse në tërësi e shpërfillin "elementin fetar", që pa dyshim është strumbullar i të gjitha raporteve pro dhe kontra Islamit, dhe gjithë fuqinë e tyre mendore e fizike e orientojnë në forcimin e bindjeve se fuqia ushtarake dhe tatimet e rënda janë shkaktari i parë dhe kryesor në përqafimin e Islamit. Ata injorojnë të kaluarën historike se "fuqia ushtarake përkohësisht mund të shkatërrojë një kulturë, e shembull për këtë janë pushtimet spanjolle e portugeze të cilat praktikisht i shkatërruan kulturat e Amerikës Latine, në mënyrë që në vend të tyre të sillet kultura tjetër... janë shkatërruar me anë të luftës jo vetëm krijimet më të mira humaniste të inkëve, majëve dhe të atyre të ngjashëm me ta. Fuqia e armës mund të shkatërrojë një kulturë, por atë nuk mund ta imponojë. Është e njohur se romakët kanë qenë ushtarakisht më të fortë, por megjithatë, Perandoria Romake plotësisht e pranoi fizionominë kulturore greke, ndërsa grekët nuk qenë ata që e pranuan kulturën romake." Ngjashëm ka ndodhur edhe me depërtimin shkatërrimtar të mongolëve në Halifatin e Bagdadit. Pas një kohe të shkurtër pushtuesi, që nuk kurseu as botën e gjallë as të vdekur, as kulturë e as civilizim, pranoi Islamin për fe të veten, dhe mëpastaj i vazhdoi sukseset muslimane. 

Fuqia ushtarake muslimane në Spanjë, por edhe në Ballkan (në Betejën e Kosovës), ka qenë shprehje e superioritetit të Islamit si sistem i tërësishëm jetësor kundrejt religjioneve, kulturave e civilizimeve të tjera të asaj kohe. Në të kundërtën, si mund ta kuptojmë faktin se si kanë mundur "40.000 ushtarë muslimanë për disa muaj ta nënshtrojnë Spanjën e cila atëherë kishte më shumë se 10 milionë banorë", përkatësisht, si ka mundur ushtria disa herë më e vogël muslimane të ngadhënjejë koalicionin kristian evropian në Betejën e Kosovës?! Këto janë çështje për të cilat duhet përsiatur e studiuar. 

Në vazhdim do të ndjekim mendimet e M. Pirrakut, historian, i cili nga shkencëtarët aktualë, është njëri nga ata që më së shumti janë preokupuar me fenomenin dhe përhapjen e Islamit ndër shqiptarët. Me të drejtë M. Pirraku ka vrojtuar se njësia e fesë ishte ndër faktorët më të rëndësishëm, ne do të thoshim parësor, në procesin e integrimit të perandorive mesjetare, kurse roli i feve në integrimin e njësive etnokulturore e gjeopolitike kombëtare do të shfaqet në fillet e Kohës së re, në periudhën e Renesansës, me rëndësi të shtuar gjatë Humanizmit, Iluminizmit dhe Rilindjes Kombëtare. 

Te trojet albanofone, siç shprehet M. Pirraku, dhe brenda popullsive albanofone mesjetare, këtë rol integrues fillimisht e synoi Katolicizmi në arealin e Principatës së Arbërit dhe pikërisht nga mesi i shekullit XII deri në mesin e shekullit XV, kur edhe u thye rezistenca shqiptare e periudhës së Gjergj Kastriotit. Faktet historiografike tregojnë se atë që nuk e arriti Katolicizmi shqiptar në luftë e me përkrahjen ndërkombëtare mesjetare, do ta arrijë Feja islame pa luftë dhe në mënyrë paqësore brenda vetvetes, midis gjysmës së shekullit XV dhe fundit të shekullit XVIII, në periudhën e Kombësisë Shqiptare si mes-kategori shoqërore e historike midis bashkësisë shoqërore Popull Shqiptar dhe kategorisë historike Komb Shqiptar. 

M. Pirraku vazhdon me të drejtë të japë shenjë në disa rrethana të reja. Për të sqaruar rrethanat shoqërore, politike, administrative, fetare, arsimore e kulturore në trevat albanofone, është e nevojshme të kuptohet drejt e pa paragjykime fakti se ku e shpiente trevën albanofone ndarja mesjetare në shumë njësi administrative sistemesh të veçanta greke, sllave e latine, italo-frënge, sikur edhe përçarja feudale e brendshme në kushte të veprimit të tri kishave antagoniste antishqiptare, greko-bizantine, serbe svetisaviane dhe katoliko-latino-evropiane e përçarë. Përqafimi i Islamit nga shqiptarët dëshirohej të tregohej si dhunë ekonomike e politike e të huajit, por u kalua e vërteta se Islami fillimisht dhe masovikisht i pushtoi viset ku nuk arriti të shtrihet administrimi institucional i Kishës katolike, e cila synonte të bëhej fe gjithëshqiptare. Domethënë, Islami i pushtoi trevat albanofone në të cilat administronte, apo synonte të administrojë skizma serbe ortodokse svetisaviane. Edhe trevat tjera shqiptare nuk qëndronin më mirë." 

Shkencëtari M. N. Roy, duke i analizuar faktorët e përhapjes së shpejtë të Islamit në botë, e kjo do të vlente edhe për trevat tona, me mendimin e tij edhe më tepër e sqaron këtë fenomen, kur thotë: "Suksesi befasues i arabëve nuk ka buruar vetëm nga organizimi i tyre, nga admirimi dhe aspiratat, por më shumë nga aksioni unjësues i Islamit dhe natyra inspiruese e revolucionarizuese e programit të kësaj feje, që ti nxjerrë masat nga gjendja e pashpresë e krijuar nga shkatërrimi i civilizimeve antike - greke, romake, persiane, kineze dhe indiane dhe nga ndikimi i gjithëfuqishëm i Kuranit." Kurse mendimtari turk H. Z. Ylken, këtë çështje e thotë kështu: "Këta faktorë kanë rol me rëndësi, por lehtësia në pranimin e religjionit aq natyror dhe racional dhe pajtimi i tij në idealizmin e njeriut, janë arsye plotësuese për përhapjen e Islamit." 

Se për çarsye shqiptarët e pranuan Islamin, flet edhe konstatimi i qëlluar i M. Pirrakut, i cili thotë: "Islami ishte fe dhe kulturë me një zhvillim të plotë, ishte më progresiv, më i ri, më humanist se Krishterimi... që atëbotë kishte rënë në një krizë shoqërore, në një dekadencë e imoralitet që pasqyrohet mirë në veprat e Dantes..." etj. Në vazhdim ai thotë: "Islami nuk ishte dogmë thjeshtë fetare, por ishte sistem vlerash totalitare publike, mësim i hapur që nuk e njeh Shpirtin e Shenjtë dhe paprekshmërinë e individit, kulturë konkrete gjithëpërfshirëse morale, këshilldhënëse, udhërrëfyese, fetare, qortuese, kritike, moralizuese, juridike, shoqërore, kodifikuese, shkencore, filozofike, mjekuese e mbi të gjitha arsimuese." 

Duke u nisur nga e gjithë kjo, mund të konstatohet se "Islami nuk ishte fe turke, e as fe e pushtuesit, por ishte sa fe e turqve aq edhe e shqiptarëve dhe të tjerëve dhe turqit në Bashkësinë muslimane osmane paraqisnin vetëm pakicën sunduese". 

Mund të përfundojmë se Islami u përhap kryesisht në dy mënyra: atë ushtarake, që paraqet veprimet ekstreme muslimane gjatë historisë njerëzore, të cilat bëjnë përjashtim nga rregulli universal dhe nuk paraqesin ndonjë rëndësi relevante për shkak të kufizueshmërisë së aktivitetit të tillë në kohë dhe hapësirë, dhe atë vullnetare, që paraqet pjesën dërrmuese të historisë islame në kohë dhe hapësirë. Dhuna e aplikuar mbi jomuslimanët për ta përqafuar Islamin, që u ngjitet muslimanëve dhe vetë Islamit, është vetëm shpifje e kulluar, pa mbështetje faktike historike. Këtë e vërejtëm si nga autorët e huaj po ashtu edhe nga ata të vendit. Andaj, është sinjifikative dhe e qëlluar vërejtja e sociologut turk, Ali Bulaç, kur thotë se: "Sot jemi dëshmitarë të një dukurie të çuditshme te ne; në të kaluarën, e shtrënguar nga dhuna fetare, Evropa ka synuar modelin çfarë ka qenë tek osmanët, e tash ne, historinë tonë, dëshirojmë ta identifikojmë me epokën mesjetare dhe synojmë nga modeli perëndimor i jetesës," çast ky që na shtynë të pyesim se vallë, a mos kemi humbur çdo kriter të vlerës së mirëfilltë dhe busullën për orientim të drejtë! 



*LITERATURA* 

1. Ahmedi, Abib, Theranda  "Prizreni ndër shekuj", Prizren, 1996. 
2. Arnold, Thomas, "Povijest islama - historijski tokovi misije", botimi III, Sarajevo, 1990. 

3. Asad, Muhammed, "Islam na raspu}u", Zagreb, 1994. 

4. Bogdani, Pjetër, "Çeta e profetëve", I, Prishtinë, 1990. 

5. Bucaille, Maurice, "Biblija, Kuran i Nauka", Sarajevo, 1978. 

6. "Bujku" - e përditshme e datës 25.06.1996, Prishtinë. 

7. Bula~, Ali, "Islam i demokratija, teokratija i totalitarizam", Sarajevo - Ljubjana, 1995. 

8. Doçi, Rexhep, "Iliro - shqiptarët dhe serbët në Kosovë (sipas onomastikës)", Prishtinë, 1994. 

9. Frashëri, Sami, "Përhapja e Islamit", bot. III, Shkup, 1993. 

10. Frashëri, Sami, "Vepra 2 (Shqipëria çka qenë, çështë e çdo të bëhetë?)", Prishtinë, 1978. 

11. Had`ibegi}, Hamid, "Glavarina u osmanskoj dr`avi", Sarajevo, 1966. 

12. Garodi, Rozhe, "Islami dhe kultura", Sarajevë, 1990. 

13. Grup autorësh, "Feja, kultura dhe tradita islame ndër shqiptarët", Prishtinë, 1995. 

14. Grup autorësh, "Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë", Shkup, 1995. 

15. Hiti, Filip, "Historija Arapa od najstarih vremena do danas", bot. II fototip, Sarajevo, 1988. 

16. Ibrahimi, Nexhat, "Kontaktet e para të Islamit me popujt ballkanikë në periudhën paraosmane", Shkup, 1997. 

17. Mudever, Taha, "Andaluzia dhe Perandoria Osmane", Shkup, 1995. 

18. Pirraku, Muhamet, "Kultura kombëtare shqiptare deri në Lidhjen e Prizrenit", Prishtinë, 1989. 

19. Rizaj, Skënder, "Kosova gjatë shekujve XV, XVI dhe XVII", Prishtinë, 1982. 

20 Smailagi}, Nerkez, "Leksikon islama", Sarajevo, 1990. 

21. Smailagi}, Nerkez, "Klasi~na kultura islama", II, Zagreb, 1976. 

22. [arif, M. M., "Historija islamske filozofije", II, Zagreb, 1988. 

23. [ukri}, Nijaz, "Povijest islamske kulture i civilizacije", Sarajevo, 1989. 

24. Tërnava, Muhamet, "Popullsia e Kosovës gjatë shekujve XIV-XVI", Prishtinë, 1995

----------


## Klevis2000

PJESA E DYTE

  PERHAPJA E ISLAMIT NE SHQIPERI 

Thomas Arnold

Duam të japim shënime të gjëra dhe të veçanta mbi mënyrën e përhapjës së Islamit në popullsinë e krishterë të Shqipërisë, të Serbisë dhe të Bosnjes, sepse secili prej këtyre vendeve, i pushtuar nga osmanlinjtë, ka rëndësi të veçantë në historinë e përhapjes së Islamit në Shqipëri. 

Shqiptarët, me përjashtim të një pjese që është e popullëzuar në Greqi (1), janë të vëndosura në viset kodrinore të bregut lindor të Detit Adriatik, midis Malit të Zi dhe gjiut të Nardës apo Prevezës. Ato i përkasin njërit prej popujve më të vjetër të Evropës të cilët përfshihën në fisin Arian, dega Pellazge.

Invadimi i parë i turqve në Shqipëri u bë në vitin 1387 (789 H.), por pak më vonë forcat turke u tërhoqën nga ajo anë. Shqiptarët për herë të parë në vitin 1423 (827 H.) e pranuan pushtetin e sulltanit. Shqipëria, nën udhëheqjën e Gjergj Kastriotit, i cili është i njohur me emrin Islam Skenderbe, fitoi për një kohë pamvarësinë e saj. Tregimet për Skenderbeun se qysh në fëmijëri është marrë peng në Turqi, se është edukuar ndër muslimanë dhe se ka tërhequrvemendjen e sulltanit, nga hulumtimet historike janë cilësuar si të trilluara. Faktet e hulumtuara, tregojnë se Skenderbeu e ka kaluar rininë e vet në viset kodrinore të populluara me shqiptarë. Luftërat kundër turqve, kanë filluar me ngadhënjimin e tij në vitin 1444 (848 H.). Pas luftrave të rrepta e të suksesshme, të cilat zgjatën më shumë se 20 vjet, në vitin 1467 (872 H.) dhe pas vdekjës së skenderbeut, turqit filluan përsëri të pushtojnë Shqipërinë. Njëmbëdhjetë vjet më vonë edhe Kruja, e cila ishte qëndër e fisit Kastriot, ra në duart e turqve, por Shqipëria nuk u nënshtrua plotësisht. Kryengritjet përsëriteshin, por nuk pati ndonjë rezistencë të përgjithëshme. Mirëpo, disa vënde bregdetare për një kohë të gjatë nuk u dorëzuan. Durrësi me vështirësi u pushtua në vitin 1501 (907 H.) kurse limani Tivar (Antivar), pika më veriore ku kishte shqiptarë, u dorëzua në vitin 1571 (979 H.). Kushtet e dorëzimit të tij kanë qënë këto: të ruhën zakonet e vjetra dhe gjuqet e vendeve, të krishterët të munden lirisht dhe publikisht t'i kryejnë ritet fetare, kishat dhe kapelat - kishëzat të jenë të ruajtura nga sulmet, e në rast se ndonjë do të rrënohej, të ngrihej përsëri, populli të ketë të drejtë mbi pasurinë e tij të prekshme dhe të paprekshme dhe pë mos paguajë mbitaksa për të.

*KARAKTERISTIKAT E POPULLIT SHQIPTAR*

Shqipëria nën sundimin turk vazhdimisht ka pasur një lloj qeverisjeje gjysmautonome, duke e ruajtur pavarësinë ashtu sikurse e kanë pasur disa fise para pushtimit. Ndonëse ishin nën udhëheqjën e sulltanit, zotimi i tyre për besnikëri nuk shkoi aq larg sa të pajtoheshin që nëpunësit turq të ndërhyjnë në çeshtjet e tyre të brendshme. Ka mjaft shkaqe të arsyeshme të mëndohet se Turqia nuk ka caktuar asnjë nëpunës, i cili nuk ka qënë autokton, madje nuk e ka caktuar as shqiptarin për mëkëmbës apo prefekt në atë vënd, i cili nuk është bë i famshëm me armën e vet apo nuk ka pasur lidhje të forta farefisnore (2). Krenaria kombëtare e shqipëtarëve është e madhe. Kur e puet dikush një shqiptar se ç'është, para se të përgjigjet se është musliman apo i krishtërë, të thotë se është shiptar. Kjo shprehje, duke marrë parasysh kuptimin e saj, do të mund të shpjegohej se ai është banor i shkrepave. Kjo mënyrë e shprehjes së individualitetit është shkak i veçantë i ndjenjave kombëtare, sepsae menjanoi grindjen e ashpër midis ithtarëve të këtyre dy feve, që mbretëronte në pjesët e tjera të përëndorisë Osmane. Shqiptarët muslimanë dhe të krishterë flasin gjuhë të njëjtë, kultivojnë tradita të njëjta dhe kanë mëndime e zakone të njëjta. Krenaria e përbashkët kombëtare është aq e fuqishme, sa që nuk i ka lënë vend ndikimit të dasive fetare te pjestarët e këtij populli (3). Në rradhët e ushtrisë jo të rregullt për ruajtjen e rendit dhe për sigurimin e qeverisjes, kanë shërbyer muslimanët shqiptarë, por edhe të krishterët shqiptarë. Meqë shqiptarët e të dy feve, në Përëndorinë Turke janë konsideruar ndër më të guximshmit, ata vazhdimisht kanë qënë në shërbim të pashës në Shqipëri. Shqipatrë të krishterë, shërbimin ushtarak e kan kryer në ushtrinë turke gjatë luftës së Krimesë (4). Vërtetë, të krishterët, edhe pse janë më të qetë se muslimanët dhe më shumë janë të prirur për bujqësi, megjithatë midis tyre ka pak dallim. Shqiptarët e krishterë i kanë ruajtur armët dhe zakonet e tyren ushtarake dhe vazhdimisht kanë treguar shpirtin e lirisë e të krenarisë dhe frymë të ashpër nacionale. Kanë qënë të frymëzuar me ndjenja nacionale sa edhe bashkëfistarët e tyre të cilët kishin përqafuar fenë Islame (5).

*DOBESIMI GRADUAL DHE TERHEQJA E KRISHTERIMIT*

Për hulumtimet rreth përhapjes së Islamit në Shqipëri, me rëndësi është të merret parasysh sa thamë më sipër, sepse kjo përhapje u realizua shkallë-shkallë ndër banorët autoktonë, mbi të cilët nuk është ushtrtuar kurrfarë presioni i jashtëm. Në këtë pikpamje, të dhënat mbi veprimtarinë misionare, të cilat i kemi në dorë, janë mjaft të kufizuara, sepse faqet e historisë Shqiptare prej shekullit XV deri te shfaqja e Ali Pash Tepelenës, gjatë treqind vjetëve duket se kanë mbetur të zbrazëta (6). Në këtë kohë, sa ne kemi arritur të hulumtojmë, kthimi në Islam është bërë ngadalë por në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. Të dhënat për këtë janë marrë nga kronikat e rretheve të ndryshme kishtare dhe nga projektet, të cilat kohë pas kohe i janë dërguar Papës (7). Por, nga esenca e këtyre burimeve, gjë që vetvetiu kuptohet, do të jepën të dhëna të mangëta, në mënyrë të veçantë për sa i përketë atij qëllimi të lartë të kthimit. Madje as eprorët kishtarë të asaj kohe nuk mund të bindnin vetën se ka ndonjë qëllim të sinqertë në zemrat e atyre që ktheheshin në Islam. Në mënyrë të veçantë është vështire të kuptohet se ata do të mund të shprehnin mendimin e tyre mbi ekzistimin e atij qëllimi të sinqertë.

Në të vërtetë, në shekullin XVI ndonëse atje kishte lindur një rrymë prozelitizmi (kthimi), megjithatë dukej se Islami shumë pak kishte përparuar. Numri i të krishterëve në Shqipëri në vitin 1600 (1019 H.) ishte dhjetë herë më iu madh se i muslimanëve (8). Fshatret, në pjesën më të madhe, kanë qënë të banuara me të krishterë, midis të cilëve ka pasur ndonjë musliman (9). Nga kjo kuptohet se rastet e kthimit kanë qënë më të shpeshta në qytete. Për shembull, të krishterët e qytetit Tivar (Antivar), të cilët kishin mbetur pa u shpërngulur në vendet e krishtere fqinje, qoftë nga shtresat e larta, qoftë nga ato të ulta, me shumicë kaluan në Islam. Kështu popullsia e atejshme e krishterë ishte pakësuar (10). Pasi numri i muslimanëve sa vinte e rritej, disa kasha i shnërruan në xhami (11). Edhe pse kjo në të vërtetë ishte në kundërshtim me kushtet e vendosura të traditës, popullata e atjeshme autoktone, duke ndërruar fenë, e konsideronte të arsyeshme, t'i transformonte edhe faltoret e veta. Sipas versionit të Ferlatit, arqipeshkvi i Tivarit ankohet, sepse vihej dore edhe mbi oborrin e arqipeshkvisë. Mirëpo, ai oborr tetë vjet pat qëndruar i zbrazët, sepse arqipeshkvi Ambrosius, duke ikur jashtë kufinjveturk u shpreh shumë ashpër kundër Islamit: e shau Pejgamberin e Zotit, madje mori guximin ta quajë fenë e tij "Dispozita Satanike". Kështu që, për këtë arsye ikjen e quajti më të përshtatshme. Në vitin 1610 mbetën vetëm dy kasha, të cilat shërbenin si shkolla, por edhe ato kishin kaluar në duart e kishës përëndimore, latine, megjithatë ato i kënaqnin nevojat e bashkësisë së krishterë, e cila kishte mbetur atje (12). Cfarë rëndësie kanë këto rrethana, pak a shumë mund të argumentohën në fjalët e shkrimtarit Marko Bizzi: "Atje kanë qënë 600 shtëpi, të cilat ishin të banuara pa dallim me muslimanë, latinë dhe ortodoksë grekë. Muslimanët numerikisht dominonin mbi katolikët dhe ortodoksët."

Duke marrë parasyshë të dhënat që kemi mbi lidhjen sociale ndërmjet të krishterëve dhe muslimanëve dhe që midis këtyre dy bashkësive s'ka ndonjë vizë, e cila mund t'i ndante, arrijmë të kuptojmë se Islami fitonte ithtarë për aq sa dobësohej zellshmëria dhe jeta shpirtërore e kishës.

Shpesh ndodhtë që prindërit e krishterë i martonin vajzat e veta për myslimanë, pra nuk i pengonin të krishterat për këtë martesë (13). Nga këto martesa të përziera fëmijët meshkuj edukoheshin si mysliman, ndërsa femrave u lejohej të rriteshin në fenë e krishterë (14), vetëm se kjo leje nuk përfillej për shkak se eprorët, femrave të këtilla ua ndalonin pjesëmarrjen neë ceremonitë e shenjta dhe i mbanin jashtë kishës (15). Vërtetë, që disa priftërinj në vende të vogla nuk i zbatonin urdhërat e eprorëve të tyre, por megjithatë, qëndrimi ndaj grave i shtyri shumë prej tyre të përqafonin fenë e burrave të vet. Megjithatë, disa gra të krishtera kultivonin besime primitive lidhur me pagëzimin. Ato i pagëzonin fëmijët e tyre, duke pandehur se ai vepron me sukses kundër lebrës, magjive dhe sulmit të ujqëve (16). Priftërinjtë e krishterë ishin të gatshëm të përforconin këtë besim të shtrembër tek këto gra, të cilat vinin për t'i pagëzuar fëmijët e tyre (17).

Ndjenjat bujare midis ithtarëve të këtyre dy feve (18) shfaqëshin edhe me pjesmarrjen e myslimanëve në ceremonitë fetare, të cilat përgatiteshin për nder të ndonjë shenti të krishterë. Në lidhje me këtë Marko Bizzi thotë: "Në ditën e Shëngjergjit, të cilën shqiptarët e respektojnë veçanërisht, në kishë më shumë shiheshin muslimanë se të krishterë (19). Sipas një versioni, muslimanët shqiptarë edhe sot e konsiderojnë të shenjtë Marinë (hazreti Merjemën), i respektojnë të shenjtët e krishterë dhe i vizitojnë varret e tyre. Në anën tjetër, të krishterët gjithashtu, u drejtohën me përgjerim tyrbeve të të dashurve muslimanë të Zotit me qëllim që t'ua shërojnë sëmundjet (20). Në vendin Kaveleak, ku janë të vëndosur 60 familje të krishterë dhe 10 familje muslimane, shumica e muslimanëve, të martuar me të krishtera merrnin pjesë në mirëmbajtjen e priftit të atjeshëm (21). Marko Bizzi këto i shpjegon në tri mënyra: me të joshurit e dobive të kësaj bote, me dëshirën për të shpëtuar nga haraçi, me mungesën e klerikëve të aftë të cilët në masë të mjaftueshme të kënaqin nevojat shpirtërore të popullatës (22).

Shumicën e kthimeve në Islam ia lënë barrës së padurueshme të tatimit, i cili u caktohej të krishterëve. Kështu, përmendet se tërë fshatrat bënë "dezertim" në mënyrë që të shpëtojnë nga ky tatim. Për këtë ankesë nuk mund të themi se ka arsye të mjaftueshme për të vërtetuar, sepse kjo çështje akoma nuk është krejt e qartë; ose ky është një interpretim i paramënduar i atyre të cilët duan të gjejnë pretekst për konversionin e bashkëfetarëve të tyre të dikurshëm; ose kjo përbëhet nga pohime hiperbolike të kishtarëve se është absolutisht e pamundur të përqafohet Islami me bindje. Me siguri njerëzit, të cilët thjeshtë për shkak të shpëtimit nga tatimi, apo me shprehje tjetër nga gjoba, e kan ndërruar fenë e mëparshme, kanë qënë pak të lidhur me fenë e tyre.

Sikur të mund të gjenim diçka më shumë se ato ankesa, përgjithësisht të papërcaktuara, mbi "despotizmin turk", do të mund të caktonim se a ka pasur arsye të mjaftueshme për kthim me dhunë në fenë Islame, por dëshmitë e versioneve gojore nuk duket se lehtë do të sigurojnë një rezultat të tillë. Tradita e keqe e perandorisë Osmane si shitja e pozitave provinciale atij që jep më shumë, pastaj mospërcaktueshmëria e zgjatjes së këtyre pozitave, në rastet më të shpeshta do të kurorëzohej me atë që nëpunësit, të cilët i përvetësonin, përpiqeshin me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme me anën e shantazhit, me të holla të bëjnë kapital sa më të madh. Mirëpo, është e njohur se kjo barrë e rëndë ka qënë ngarkesë jo vetëm për të krishterët, por në të njëjtën masë edhe për muslimanët (23). E vërteta është se, për nëpunësin e pangopur dhe të padrejtë, sigurisht më lehtë ka qënë t'i bëjë dhunë të krishterit se muslimanit, e në mënyrë të veçantë atyre të krishterëve për të cilët është dyshuar se kanë qënë në shërbime tradhëtuese (spiunazh) me Venedikun dhe shtete të tjera të krishtera ose pjesëmarrës në komplote të ndryshme kryengritëse.

Edhe sikur të ishte gjendja e tillë, nuk mund të dyshohet në ndikimin që e bënte veprimtaria e kujdesshme për Islamin para një hierarkie të tillë apatike kishtare. Sikur Islami të kishte më shumë hoxhallarë në Shqipëri, duke folur për çeshtjet fetare, Marko Bizi lavdëron sinqeritetin, bujarinë dhe miqësinë e tyre - kjo do të shkaktonte progres të rrufeshëm në të (24). Priftërinjtë e krishterë shumica ishin të padijshëm. Nëse dikush prej tyre ka ditur të lexojë, më shumë kan lexuar përmendësh se nga libri. Ata aq pak ishin të udhëzuar në detyrën e tyre fetare, sa që shumë prej tyre as lutjen e eremisë nuk e kanë ditur ta recitojnë përmendësh (25). Edhe pse disa kanë ditur t'i citojnë lutjet me rastin e shërbimit të përbashkët, të cilat tradicionalisht ishin caktuar të citohën në gjuhën latine, megjithatë ka qënë vështirë të hasësh midis tyre në të atillë, të cilët e kuptonin këtë gjuhë. Ata nuk kanë pasur dije tjetër mbi esencat e fesë së tyre, veç disa të dhënave të përcaktuara, të cilat kishin mbështetje në traditën gojore (26). Autori i përmendur mendon se për keto të meta përgjegjes jane ata që kanë qenë ne pozitat peshkopate. Ai, ata i konsideron gjithashtu përgjegjes edhe per numrin e pamjaftueshmëm të priftërinjve, për mosdijen e atyre që ishin në detyrat shpirtërore, për jetën dhe vdekjen e shumë krishterëve, të cilët nuk e kishin mësuar "Fenë", për "renegatitë" që ndodhin çdokund. Ai pandeh se atje do të zhduket krishtërimi nëse kësaj nuk i gjendet ilaçi (28). Në këtë rast është dhënë me vlerë të përmendet se shqiptarë nuk ishin sikur ata ortodoksë në pjesët e tjera të perandorise Turke, të cilët qenë rojtarët e vetëdijes dhe aspiratës nacionale. Ndonesë edhe ndër priftërinjtë tjerë ordoks ka pasur të padijshëm, megjithatë ata me përkushtim e kanë ruajtur detyrën e besnikërise ndaj krishterimit, i cili është baza e jetës nacionale si për shembull tek Grekët (29). Te shqiptarët, përkundrazi ndjenjat kombëtare janë plotesisht të ndara prej besimeve fetare. Për sa i përket qëndrimit të tyre ndaj Turqëve, ata ishin të bindur, e kjo vjen nga besnikëria qe kishin ndaj frymës se vjetër feudale, se duhet tu nënshrtohen urdhërave të tyre meqë ata janë zotërinj të vendit (30). 

Midis priftërise dhe popullësisë nuk kishte marrëdhënie miqësore. Këtë e vërteton një rast i çuditshëm i konverzionit "Në kohët e vjetra, dersia e gjithë shqipëria ishte krishtere, në Shkodër gjendej një fotografi e Marisë. Në mauzole ku ishte e vendosur kjo fotografi, vinin me mijëra njerëz nga të gjitha viset, sillnin dhurata luteshin me modesti dhe me pikëllimet e tyre kërkonin shërim. Për diçka ndodhi një armiqësi ndërmjet popullësisë dhe priftërisë. Një ditë u futën kolektivisht në kishë dhe deklaruan se në qoftëse priftërinjtë nuk i plotësojnë dëshirat e tyre të gjithë të bashkuar do ta braktisini Jezusin dhe do të përqafonin Muhamedin. Pasi priftëria mbeti këmbëngulësisht prapa vendimit të saj, qoftë mirë apo keq, populli rrëmbeu nga dyert çdo gjë që kishte, kurorat dhe fihurat e krishtit dhe të dhirërua nërpërkëmbën ato, pastaj shkuan menjërë tek xhamia më e aftër, ku i imami i priste si musliman të vërtet (30a). 

Për shkak të moskujdesisë dhe mosshqetësueshmërise së priftërisë krishtere, filluan shumë shpërdorime dhe çrregullime në shoqrinë krishtere. Një prej këtyre dukurive të kundërta me rregullat kishtare që edhe martesat civile, e cila behej pa lutjne zyrtare dhe lejen e prifit, kjo duket se ështe afërt me ligjin fetar Islam. Në mënyrë që kësaj ti jepej fund, bashkëshortët përjashtoheshin nga bashkësia përderisa nuk fillon të vepronin sipas kanuneve kishtare dhe riteve bazë (31).

Rrethanat shoqërore të shekullit XXII dhe fatorë të tjerë, të cilët i përmendëm më lartë, sollën mjaft rezultate: Numri i popullatës krishtere filloi shumë shpejt te bjerë. Gjatë periudhës prej 30 vjetësh, e cila konsiderohet e shkurter për popullin e vogel d.m.th. prej 1620 deri më 1650 (1030 deri më 1060h) tregohet se 300 mijë shqipëtare e përqafuan Islamin (32). Ne tërë dioqezën e Tivarit, në vitin 1624 kishte vetëm 2000 katolik. Në vetë qytetin kishte mbetur vetëm një kishë dhe para mbarimit të atij shekulli ajo kishte ardhë në atë gjendje sa nuk shfrytëzohej për shërbimin kishtar krishter, sepse në qytet kishin mbetur vetëm dy familje të krishtera (33). Pak më vonë, në vitin 1651 (1062h) marrë në përgjithësi, shumicën e popullësisë së krishterë të kësaj trve e përbenin gratë. Dalëngadalë gjendaj e krishterimit gjithnjë vinte duke u keqësuar. Numri i banorëve katolik bie, ata janë gati dyfish më pak në proporcion me pjesen tjetër. Të krishterët meshkuj masivisht e braktisinin krishterimin dhe e përqafonin Islamin (34), kurse 100 vjet më parë, të krishterë ka pasur djetë herë më shumë se musliman (35). Të krishterët e arqipeshkvisë së Durrësit numerikisht kishin rënë përgjysmë (36). Te krishterët e dioqezës së Krujës për 30 vjet me rradhë përqafuan Islamin (37). Priftëria më e ulët, në njërën anë masës ua lexonte meshën, në anën tjetër shikonte se si njerëzit një nga një deklaronin kthimin e tyre ne Islam. Rezultat i kësaj është që fëmijët e tyre ishin të humbur përgjithmone (38). Edhe priftërinjtë e fshatit se si prindërit krishterë i martonin vjazat e tyre me musliman, ndanin kungatë të tyre grave, kështu që kjo gjendje, me gjithë mallkimet e priftërinjëve më të lartë, vazhdonte me dëshirën e prifit (40). Shumica e priftërinjëve më të ultë ishin vënë në dyhsim për shkak të jetës jonormale. Rrallë shkonin në ritin e rrethimit, madje në banesa posaqërisht të caktuara për priftërinj përgaditeshin gosti. I shitnin pasuritë e kishës i braktisnin detyrat e tyre shpirtërore dhe tërhiqeshin në periferi. Kur merrje vesh për ata të cilët mund të thirreshin në përgjegjësi për gjendjen e tille, këta strehoheshin në gjrin e turqëve (41). Edhe françeskanët e arsimuar, të cilët u dërguan që t'i plotësojnë nevojat shpirtërore të popullit, nuk mbetën prapa në konflikte dhe përçarje, të cilat shpesh arrinin deri në gjyq, e kjo ndodhte me hidhërimin e popullit, i cili si shkak vinte mospërfilljën e detyrave (42). Famullia vetëm një herë ka mundur të shohë fytyrën e ipeshkvit gjatë tridhjetë vjetëve, ndërsa atje kanë banuar rreth 6000 të krishterë (43). Madje kishte famulli në të cilat për 40 vjet nuk ishte parë asnjë prift. Më në fund u qenë dërguar katër françeskanë që të merrnin masat e duhura kundër kësaj gjendjeje. Këta në raportet e tyre zyrtare, të drejtuara qendrës shpirtërore, njoftonin se nuk kanë pasur kurrfarë pëngesash nga ana turke gjatë vizitës së këtyre viseve dhe kryerjës së misionit të tyre (44). Peshkopi i Shkodrës, i cili ishte despot dhe në sytë e priftërisë së nënshtruar edhe në sytë e popullt, përpiqej që me ndihmën e turqve të mbetej në atë pozitë (45).

Prelatët kishtarë në famullitë e tyre tubonin, kuptohet sipas fermanit të mbretit, të ardhura nga populli (46). Arqipeshkvi në Tivar, i cili ka qënë në atë pozitë midis viteve 1599 dhe 1607, merrte haraç dy aspra nga çdo familje e krishterë; për çdo të parën martesë nga 12, në rastin e dytë 24, ndërsa në rastin e katërt 40 aspra. Për tubimin e këtij haraçi në të gjitha famullitë, në rast nevoje, u drejtoheshin eprorëve turq për ndihmë (47).

Brenda gjithë Shqipërisë nuk kishte asnjë shkollë e krishterë (48). Edhe vetë priftërinjtë nuk dinin mirë të shkruanin e të lexonin. C'është e vërteta, disa prej tyre dërgoheshin në Itali për studime, por shkuarja e tyre në atë vend ishte me pasoja, sepse ata duke u përshtatur atje me një jetë më komode nuk ktheheshin më në atdhe. Derisa priftëria ishte në një padituri kaq të madhe dhe derisa ishte kështu e pakujdesshme për kryerjën e detyrave, nuk është për t'u çuditur se masa nuk dinte as parimet themelore të fesë. Pranda, për shkak të shpërdorimeve dhe korrupsionit, u bë - sipas fjalëve të një prifti më të lartë të asaj kohe - "plaçkitja më e madhe e kopshtit hyjnor" (49). Shumë të krishterë me vite jetonin në konkubinat, e nganjëherë aplikonin edhe metodën e poligamisë (50). Përkunder këtyre rrethanave, priftërinjtë i pranonin njerëzit e këtillë në kungatë (51). Në pikëpamje të poligamisë të krishterët dhe muslimanët aq shumë ishin përzier, saqë muslimanët merreshin për kumbarë me rastin e pagëzimit të fëmijëve dhe në mënyrë të veçantë fëmijët muslimanë, sipas besimit të vjetër të gabuar, i mësonin për t'u pagëzuar (52). Ja kështu ka qenë gjendja e kishës së krishterë në Shqipëri në fund të shekullit XVII. Madje edhe shkaku më i vogël ka mjaftuar për ndërrimin e fesë. Edhe nënshtrimi i katolikëve, të cilët në këtë shekull u çuan në kryengritje, është një prej faktorëve të mjaftueshëm për forcimin e simpatisë ndaj Islamit dhe largimit nga kisha. Kryengritja për të cilën aludohet këtu është ajo të cilën e çoi arqipeshkvi i Tivarit, Gjergji, i cili gjendej në atë pozitë shpirtërore midis viteve 1635 dhe 1644. Gjergji me ndihmën e peshkopit në Durrës, Shkodër dhe Allsone, përpiqej t'i çonte në kryengritje krerët e krishterë kunder pushtetit Turk dhe t'i bindte ata që t'i bashkangjiteshin Venedikut (Mletasëve). Pasi atëherë Republika Mletase ishte në armëpushim me Turqinë, për realizimin e kësaj kryengritje u dha rasti në vitin 1645 (1055 H.), kur filloi lufta midis turqve dhe Venedikut. Venedikasit u përpoqën ta kthejnë Tivarin, të cilin para pushtimit Turk treqindë vjet e kishte mbajtur në duart e veta, por kjo tentativ nuk pati sukses. Shqiptarët e krishterë, meqë ishin pajtuar me armiqtë e Turqisë dhe u ndihmonin fshehtazi atyre, kishin merituar dënimin që për pasojë pati humbjen e privilegjeve të tyre të mëparshme. Ndërsa ortodoksët, të cilët kishin frikë se mos vëndosej përsëri pushteti Venedikas dhe për këtë arsye duke i mbetur besnikë Turqisë, fituan privilegje dhe lavdërime të veçanta. Me këtë rast shumë katolikë përqafuan Islamin ose iu bashkangjitën kishës lindore. Eshtë karakteristike bashkëngjitja e tyre kishës lindore. Kjo tregon se anëtarëve të një populli nuk u është bërë dhunë për shkak se kanë qënë të krishterë, as nuk është përdorue dhuna për t'i kthyer në Islam. Katolikët, të cilët e kishin përqafuar Islamin, e kishin ndërruar fenë që të shpëtonin nga pozita e keqe në të cilën kishin rënë për shkak të mossuksesit të ndermarrjeve të tyre rebeluese. Këta do të mund të arrinin të njëjtin qëllim sikur t'i bashkangjiteshin kishës lindore, prestigji i së cilës në Tivar edhe më shumë ishte rritur. Ky veprim d.m.th. kalimi i tyre në Islam, argumenton se ata kanë qënë shumë pak lojalë ndaj krishtërimit. E njëjta vërejtje vlen edhe për ata të krishterë të shumtë, të cilët e kanë përqafuar Islamin në vitet e mëpasme. Zmajeviçi shkruan se këta e kanë ndërruar fenë, në mënyrë që të shpëtojnë nga haraçi, por sikur e shpjeguam më lartë, duket se ka shumë pak gjasa që këtë e kanë bërë me dhunë. Një kryengritje tjetër u shfaq në vitin 1646. iniciatori i kryengritjes ka qënë arqipeshkvi Jozef Bonaldo. Ai bëri marrëveshje të fshehtë me aristokratët e Tivarit, Shkodrës dhe vendeve të tjera që t'u hapin dyert e qyteteve të tyre venedikasve, por megjithatë as këtë herë nuk u realizua qëllimi i kryengritësve. Ushtria Turke e shtypi kryengritjën, dhe atë me ndihmën e asaj pjese të popullatës së krishterë e cila kishte qënë kundër kryengritjes. Shumë shqiptarë, ndikimi i të cilëve ishte i rrezikshëm, u dërguan në brëndësi të Turqisë. Rreth tremijë kaluan në truallin venedikas. Të tjerët i kapi frika dhe për moslojalitetin e tyre qenë të detyruar të paguajnë gjobë të caktuar për të rriturit (53).

Eshtë e mjerueshme ajo që autorët e krishterë flasin që shqiptarët janë detyruar ta ndërrojnë fenë (54) me presione të dhunës e haraçe të paligjshme. Për këtë shpesh përdorin shprehje të përsëritura (tautologjike). Këta autor nuk na japin të dhëna se a janë të argumentuara akuzat e tyre apo jo. Zmajeviçi, shpjegimet e veta mbi konvertimin e 2000 njerëzve, i filloi me të numëruarit e tatimit dhe taksave të tjera, me të cilat kanë qënë të ngarkuar të krishterët, por e parnon se edhe muslimanët i kanë dhënë të njëjtat tatime, përveç tatimit përsonal (tatim për krye). Ai shkruan se ky tatim përsonal ka qënë 6 talira në vit për meshkujt (55), ndërsa shpjegimet e veta i përfundon kështu: "Populli që goditur me këto tatime në vendin më të ndjeshëm, d.m.th. në interesin e kësaj bote. Të marrurit para sysh të këtij interesi vjen nga nevoja apo instingti i jashtëzakonshëm natyror, kështu që këta 2000 njerëz, të cilët braktisën fenë e tyre që të shpëtojnë nga haraçi, kanë pasur të drejtë t'i përballojnë vuajtjet (56). Në citatet e këtij autori thuhet se shumë kanë kaluar në Islam për të shpëtuar nga haraçi, por megjithatë, nuk shihet asnjë argument mbi mospërballimin e këtij tatimi, të cilët e paguanin katolikët e që do t'i detyronte ta ndërronin fenë. 

Nuk mund të pritet në raportet e një prifti shpjegime mbi punën e veprimtarinë e muslimanëve për fitimin e kthimtarëve të krishterë. Vetëm në një krahinë për shkak të kontaktit me Turqit (muslimanët) shihet aluzioni në atë "që i ka përfshirë e keqja e pabesimtarëve". Njëkohësisht në mënyrë të veçantë theksohet arsyeja se këta janë larguar nga krishtërimi që të mund të martohën me turkesha (57). S'ka dyshim se këtu ka qënë mjaft i fuqishëm ndikimi Islam. Gjithashtu ka aluzione se të krishterët i janë shtruar rrezikut të ndërrimit të fesë për shkak të mungesës së udhëheqësve fetarë, priftërinjve në vendet e quajtura Biskashi dhe Bazi, në të cilat jetonin rrëth 1000 banorë të përzier (58).

Zmajeviçi thekson se në krye të një familjeje aristokrate, me banim në afersi të Tivarit, kanë qënë dy vëllezër dhe se ata, më të madhin, e lutnin kushërinjtë e tij muslimanë të atij vendi, të ndërrojë fenë. Në fillim përmënd se më i vogli kishte prirje për profesion priftëror. Meqë Turqit e konsideronin familjen e tij me ndikim, si prift pati mundësi t'u bëjë shumë shërbime të krishterëve edhe pse nuk ishte i pasur (59). Me siguri edhe këto famijle dëshmojnë se muslimanët nuk janë sjellur keq me të krishterët - për shkak të krishtërimit të tyre, më perjashtim të rasteve kur krishterët janë treguar të dëmshëm politikisht. Zmajeviçi është shqiptar me prejardhje. Në dallim nga ipeshkvët e tjerë nuk ndejti në truallin venedikas, por u kthye në atdhe dhe atje jetoi (60).

Derisa ishte atje, jo vetëm që u porit mirë nga ana e nëpunësisë turke, por edhe nga ana e pashës më të madh në Shqipëri. Pasha i dha vend nderi në divanin e tij dhe, përveç kësaj, ku e vizitonte, e përcillte deri tek dera (61). "ky barbar, i cili nuk i ngjante turkut, veç të krishterit bujar", ky pasha musliman dha urshër, me lutjen e ipeshkvit që t'u kthehën tatimi i marrë për vitin e ardhshëm banorëve të përzier të të katër qytezave (62), dhe me këtë tregoi mirëkuptim për gjendjën materiale të të krishterëve. Nëse është sjellë keq me ndonjë prift, kjo në rastet më të shpeshta ka qënë për shkak të dyshimit të ndonjë nxitjeje dhe korespodence tradhëtuese me armikun e Turqisë. Udhëtimet e shpeshta të priftërinjëve në Itali me arsye i kanë dhënë vend këtij dyshimi, përndryshe duket se nuk kanë arsye të vërteta ankesat e priftërinjëve për sjelljen e keqe të muslimanëve me ta. Zmajeviçi thotë se madje edhe klisarët e vegjël gëzonin dashurinë dhe respektin më të madh të parisë më të lartë turke (63). I njëjti shembull është parë edhe në Bosnje në famullinë e Zenicës. Një prift, i cili në shekullin XVIII ka qenë atje, për shkak të shoqërimit të ngushtëq me muslimanët shkaktoi dyshim se synon të përqafojë Islamin, dhe pikërishtë për këtë peshkopi i tij i autorizuar, nën mbikqyrje e dergoi në Romë (64). Kthimet e shumta në historinë e Shqipërisë, të cilat kanë ndodhur në shekullin XVII, nuk vërehën në kohën e mëvonshme. Mirëpo, edhe sotë e kësaj dite ndodhin raste të veçanta të konvertimit. Epërsia numërike e muslimanëve në pjesën e toskërisë, në Shqipërinë Jugore, ka çuar deri në cungimin e interesit të popullatës së krishterë. Kara-muratet (tradhëtarët e zi) të cilët përbënin një bashkësi prej tridhjetë fshatrash në rrethin e Pogmjanit, deri në shekullin XVII gjendëshin në krishterizëm. Pasi nuk kishte fuqi të mjaftueshme që t'u kundërviheshin sulmeve të fqinjeve të tyre muslimanë, popullatës së Leskovikut, u tubuan në kishë dhe filluan t'i lusnin shpirtrat e të shenjtëve të krishterë që t'i shpetonin. U betuan se do të agjërojnë derisa t'u vijë ndihma shpirtërore, më së largëti deri në Pashkë. Më në fund erdhën Pashkët, ndërsa mrekullia e pritur nuk ndodhi. Për këtë u zemëruan dhe duke braktisur krishtërimin, përqafuan Islamin, pastaj meniherë pas kthimit të tyre, duke kapur armët, u sulën kundër armiqve të tyre të vjetër, i vranë dhe i plaçkitën pasuritë e tyre (65). Duket se feja e përbashkët nuk ka mundur të ndikojë nq çeshtjën e gjakmarrjes ndër fiset shqiptare. Madje deri në shekullin XIX shumë fshatra dhe fise për arsye të pa rëndësishme e ndërronin fenë. Disa fise të krishterë e përqafuan Islamin, sepse prifti, i cili ishte atje në shërbim fetar, insistonte që në kohë të pa përshtatshme shumë herë të shkonin në lutjën e përbashkët (66).

Në kohët e mëvonshme llogaritet se ka një milion musliman në Shqipëri, ndërsa të krishterë gjysma, vetëm se ky numër nuk është aq i sigurtë. I tërë fisi i Mirditës ishte katolik. Këta i dhanë betimin sulltanit që asnjë musliman nuk guxon të vëndoset në teritorin e tyre, por ithtarët të këtyre dy religjioneve ka gati në të gjitha viset e tjera. Mund të thuhet se gati gjithë Shqipëria e Mesme është muslimane. Muslimanët në shqipërinë veriore paraqesin mbi 60 % të popullatës së atjeshme. Sa i përket popullatës së krishterë, me përqindje janë më shumë në shqipërinë jugore, veçonarishtë në pjesën kufitare me Greqinë.

Përktheu: Muhidin Ahmeti

(Marrë nga: Thomas Arnold,
Povijest Islama - historijski tokovi misije
Botimi i Sarajevë, 1989)


__________________

----------


## Klevis2000

BAZA E CDO FEJE - PERSOSSHMERIA MORALE 

Imam Vehbi Islaili 

Një nga pikat kyçe të historisë sonë kombëtare që kërkon një shpjegim më të plotë, si në rrafshin filozofik, politik e shoqëror, është bashkëjetesa e gjatë paqësore midis tri feve kryesore në trojet shqiptare; e katolicizmit ortodoksizmit dhe islamizmit. Deri tani kanë zotëruar ide të ndryshme dhe shpesh kontradiktore për prozelitizmin shqiptar, qoftë nga autorë shqiptarë ose të huaj. Ndonëse nuk mund të mohohet vlera e disa arsyetimeve, nuk kemi si të pajtohemi me ata studiues të cilët mbështetin hipotezën se ndjenjat fetare të shqiptarëve kanë qënë të sipërfaqëshme, jo të ngulitura thellë, prandaj ata e kanë ndërruar besimin sipas rrethanave historike dhe kushteve administrative duke rënë në një farë kompromisi për të harmonizuar nevojat shpirtërore me nevojat e rëndomta materiale. Kio hipotezë që e veçon popullin shqiptar nga popujt e qerë, është e diskutueshme, në mos e dyshimtë, sepse shqiptarët gjatë historisë së tyre shekullore gjithmonë kanë pasur hyjnitë e tyre, të cilat i kanë adhuruar dhe nderuar. 'Vendet e mira" ose të shenjta, të trashëguara që nga epoka e paganizmit, si dhe tempujt dhe faltoret e trojeve tona me një lashtësi të admirueshme shumëshekullore dëshmojnë të kundërtëri e kësaj hipoteze. 

Duket se disa dijetarë ngatërrojnë me qëllim fanatizmin fetar me adhurimin e devotshëm shpirtëror, ndjenjë e cila shqiptarit nuk i ka munguar kurrë. Fakti më kuptimplotë është shumë i freskët. Edhe pse afër pesëdhjetë vjet propagande ateiste nga regjimi komunist edhe pas njëzet e katër vjet shtypjeje të çdo ndjenjë fetare dhe ndalimit me ligj të shërbimeve të kultit e të një ateizmi të detyruar, ndjenjat fetare të shqiptarëve, jo vetëm nuk u shuan, por u gjallëruan në format më të ndryshme, derisa u ringjallën me një forcë akoma më të madhe, duke u bërë promotore për proceset demokratike të viteve '90. Në një kuptim më të gjërë, populli shqiptar, që nga ilirët e lashtë, ka qënë pjestar i popujve të Mesdheut në zonën më aktive të botës së kulturës, në shtratin ku lindën dhe u përhapën fetë monoteiste moderne dhe kurrsesi nuk mund të qëndronte jashtë këtyre proceseve. Historia dhe ndikimet fetare janë të ndërthurura pazgjidhshmërisht me jetën e popullit shqiptar.

Tipari themelor i tre besimeve kryesore në vendin tonë ka qënë toleranca, mirëkuptimi, apo bashkëjetësa paqësore, si midis feve, ashtu edhe midis sekteve të tyre. Këto e kanë burimin te ndjenja demokratike e shqiptarëve, të cilët në mënyrë të vetëdijshme ose intuitive gjithmonë kanë ditur të bëjnë dallimin se i përkasin një kombi, kanë lidhje gjaku e farefisnie, kanë gjuhë, zakone e tradita të përbashkëta dhe besimin fetar e kanë konsideruar si një të drejtë që i përket gjithsecilit ta zgjedhë sipas dëshirës së tij. Kësisoj, toleranca fetare u bë pjesë e pandarë e botëkuptimit shqiptar, duke fituar vlerat e normave morale qytetare qysh kur duket në histori shteti i arbërit, ashtu edhe më vonë kur u hodhën themelet ideore të shtetit modern shqiptar nga Rilindasit tanë.

Sot gjenden njerëz që spekullojnë me dasitë fetare të trashëguara nga e kaluara, për fat të keq ndonjëherë edhe fetarë, të cilët rropaten të vënë në dukje epërsinë e një feje mbi tjetrën, ose duke i shikuar përkatësitë fetare si pengesën kryesore për bashkimin kombëtar. Kjo i shtyn disa të mendojnë, madje dhe të propozojnë se bashkimi kombëtar nuk mund të arrihet pa u kthyer së pari në një fe të vetme. Ky Iloj argumentimi nuk ka vlerë praktike dhe do të thosha se është utopik, në mos absurd.

Fetë, të gjitha pa pëjashtim, kërkojnë prej çdo individi në radhë të parë përsosmëri morale, nderimin e prindërve, dashuri për të afërmin, respekt, mëshirë, dhimbshuri, zemërgjërësi, e si të tilla janë të barazvlerëshme, prandaj kurrsesi nuk mund të të jenë pengesë për bashkimin kombëtar. Disa, për të mbështetur këtë ide, e interpretojnë ose e komentojnë jashtë kontekstit historik thënien e poetit burrështetas Vaso Pasha "Feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria". Ajo thirrje u drejtohet shqiptarëve në një kohë kur shtetet shoviniste përpiqeshin të shuanin çdo ndjenjë kombëtare duke spekulluar me besimet fetare për t'i përçarë shqiptarët. Pikëpamje të tilla, jo vetëm nuk janë demokratike, por edhe e minojnë unitetin kombëtar shpirtëror që kemi arritur dhe unitetin etnik që duam të arrijmë gjatë shekullit që vjen.

Më 1934, kur unë isha ende student në Medresenë e Tiranës, Hafiz Ali Kraja botoi librin me titull: "A duhet feja? A e pengon feja bashkimin kombëtar?', ku i jepte përgjigje diskutimeve të asaj kohe për këtë çëshqe. Libri i tij ruan vlera të mirëfillta edhe sot sepse mbron parimin demokratik me argumente të shëndosha se besimet fetare nuk ka si ta pengojnë bashkimin fetar.

Nga qarqe të caktuara, sot më shumë se kurrë ngrihet rreziku i fondamentalizmit islamik dhe ndërkohë kjo lëvizje instrumentalizohet për të denigruar ose diskredituar në sy të opinionit publik fenë islame. Ky është një mashtrim i paskrupullt, sepse fondamentalizmi është lëvizje politike me synime të caktuara, që i ka rrënjët tek revolta kundër kolonializmit, pra jo vetëm nuk ka të bëjë me fenë, por bie krejt në kundërshtim me parimet themelore të islamizmit, me mësimet e Kur'anit dhe porositë e All-Ilahut të Plotfuqishëm e Mëshirues. Vetëm njeriu që nuk beson në Zotin kryen vepra të këqia kundrejt bashkatdhetarëve të vet ose komuniteteve të qera, që Zoti me madhështinë e Tij i njeh të barabartë. Ekstremi tjetër janë idetë ateiste komuniste të cilat vazhdojnë të vegjetojnë nëpërmjet ithtarëve të tyre, duke mbështetur tezën se besimet fetare dhe parimet e tyre fashitin dhe pengojnë ndërgjegjen e masave popullore për arritjen e bashkimit kombëtar. Duhet kuptuar se synimi i tyre kryesor është të vërtetojnë tezën se fetë sjellin përçarje, se me parimet e tyre morale predikojnë vetëm nënshtriminndëgjueshmëri dhe që nuk pranojnë dhunën janë të dëmshme.

Fatkeqësisht në Shqipëri sot për sot mungojnë fetarët e shkolluar dhe shpeshherë ndodh që një fetar i paditur i largon besimtarët, ashtu si një mjek i pazoti largon pacientët. Brezi i ri i fetarëve që po formohet dhe edukohet në shkollat e huaja, besohet se do të jetë në gjendje t'u përgjigjet më mirë nevojave shpirtërore dhe besimtarëve të rinj me një nivel arsimi më të lartë. Detyrë e fetarëve shqiptarë është t'u largohen shpjegimeve empirike dhe të jenë në lartësinë e detyrave të kohës moderne. Edukimi fetar ka vlerën e vet cilësore krahas edukatës dhe arsimit në shkollat laike e publike.

Ndryshe nga fetë e tjera që e kanë kthyer liturgjinë në gjuhet kombëtare, feja islame ruan traditën që t'i zhvillojë namazet (faljet) në gjuhën arabe, pra, ajo është e njëjtë në të gjitha vendet e botës ku praktikohet islamizmi, në Lindjen e Mesme dhe të Largët, në vendet Afrikane, në Evropë dhe në Amerkë. Kjo nuk përbën ndonjë pengesë për besimtarët shumëkombësh, sepse predikimi kryhet kodo në gjuhën kombëtare e ndërkohë si Kur'ani, si librat e lutjeve janë kthyer në çdo gjuhë.

Me shpresë te Zoti, qoftë i lavdëruar emri i Tij, Shqipëria në shekullin që vjen do ta gjejë veten në Evropën e Bashkuar. Dyshimet e shprehura aty-këtu se Evropa nuk do ta pranojë lehtë Shqipërinë ose do t'i vërë kushte të veçanta për shkak të përbërjes fetare, kryesisht myslimane, janë pa bazë. Më e drejtë do të ishte të pyesnim nëse integrimi do të ketë ndikime në strukturën fetare shqiptare.

Për mendimin tim ky rrezik hipotetik nuk duhet të na shtyjë të ndruhemi, ose ca më keq, të kundërshhyrjen e Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Evropian, sepse tj Evropa është djepi i qytetërimit, lirisë, barazisë dhe re-spektimit të të drejtave njerëzore, pra, edhe të besimit fetar. Aq më tepër tani vlen të kihet parasysh se në shtetet të fuqishme të Evropës, Francë, Gjermani, Angli, Itali, tjka komunitete islamike të mëdha, të cilat respektohen si çdo komunitet qetër fetar.

Dua t'i mbyll këto shënime duke theksuar se rinia shqiptare ka nevojë të mësojë traditat fetare, harmodhe tolerancen që ka dalluar kurdoherë udhëheqësit Ifetarë të shqipërisë, kontributin që ato kanë dhënë, si në historinë e kulturës kombëtare, ashtu edhe në atë fetare, që nga Hoxhë Tasimi, Hoxhë Vokri, Hafizët: Ali Korça, Ali Kraja, Ibrahim Dalliu, etj.. Më ka lënë mbresë të veçantë vizita ime në Korçë më 1991, kur shkuam në Shqipëri me një delegacion nga Amerika, në kohën që ishin lejuar ritet në institucionet fetare. Sapo dolëm nga kryekisha ku shkuam të urojmë priftërinjtë ortodoksë, disa fëmijë na u afruan dhe me respekt na puthën dorën. Ka të ngjarë që ata nuk dinin të dallonin hoxhën nga prifti, por për ata mjaftonte që ne ishim veshur me rrobe fetare për të gëzuar respektin dhe nderimiet e tyre. Edhe unë ua ledhatova kokën me një ndjenjë krenarie se toleranca jonë fetare është karakteristikë kombëtare që edukohet qysh në vogëli.

*Marrë nga libri: "Shekulli XXI, mendime dhe opinione", New York, 1996.

----------


## Klevis2000

TENTATIVE  E PASUKSESSHME DHUNE FETARE   

Sherif Delvina 

Më 1520, Sulltan Selimi I, deshi të konvertonte me dhunë në fenë islame të gjithë të krishterët e Perandorisë Osmane. Ai kërkonte të suprimonte Patriarkën Ekumenike si dhe të transformonte të gjitha kishat në xhamia. 

Ky rrezik u mënjanua falë ndërhyrjes në kohën e duhur të Vezirit të Madh Piri Pasha, Patriarkut Theolopatos VIII dhe Shejh-UI-Islamit (Robert d'Angely, Enigma, vëllimi IV, "Nga Perandorla Osmane te shqiptarët e Epirit", faqe 440-441). Në këtë mënyrë u asgjësua pa -filluar, tentative e konvertimit me dhunë të krishterëve të Perandorisë Osmane në fenë Islame. Pra, e vetmja dëshmi historike e kthimit me dhunë mbetet kjo tentative e pasuksesshme. Sulltan Selimi I u tërhoq para ndalesës që i bënte Kur'ani këtij akti antinjerëzor si dhe nga urdhëresat e dhëna në shekullin e kaluar nga Sulltan Mehmeti II. Këto urdhëresa përforconin atë që thoshte Kur'ani.

*POPULLI SHQIPTAR DHE TRI FETE E TIJ*

"Nuk ka ekzistuar absolue asnjë rast kihim feje me dhunë nga ana e turqve."(Aristidh Kolaj, "Arvanitët", Athinë, 1985)

Tre vjet më parë, shkrimtari Foto Malo, në gazetën "Zëri i Omonias" (pararojë e shovinizmit grek) ftonte shqiptarët myslimanë të rishikojnë e korrigjojnë gabimin e tyre historik, imponues e të dhunshëm, që kanë kryer në të kaluarën, duke u rikthyer në besimin e tyre të krishterë, meqënëse vetëm kështu mund të hyjnë në Evropë. Po këtë thirrje ua bën myslimanëve edhe Pirro Prifti këtë vit në gazetën "Aleanca", duke çelur bile edhe debat.

Kthimi i pjesës dërmuese të shqiptarëve nga feja e krishterë në atë Islame' Prifti e quan "akt të dhunshën e dinakëri të bërë nga turqit"; Pirro Prifti, moskthimin ende të myslimanëve shqiptarë në fenë e krishterë e quan "mungesë fondamentale" që na ndan ne nga Evropa si dhe nga Zoti që i falet ajo (Evropa Sh.D.). Po u përgjigjemi këtyre dy shkrimtarëve në shërbim të shovinizmit grek. 

Në Iliri krishtërimi hyri nga Perëndimi e jo nga, Lindja, siç thotë Vasil Prifti. "Në raportet e saj fetare, provinca Ilirikumit ruajti marrëdhëniet me Romën e vjetër, atë të Perëndimit, që i dha misionarët e parë, duke e bërë të aderojë në qytetërimin latin, i cili përfaqësohej nga Kisha Perëndimore (Nikolla jorga, "Histori e shkurtër e Shqipërisë dhe e popullit shqiptar', kapitulli II: "Shqiptarët dhe Bizanti-Bukuresht", 1919, faqe 88.).

Edhe pas vdekjes së Theodhosit të Madh (395) Kisha e Ilirisë mbeti nën juridiksionin e Romës, profili fetar i Shqipërisë i përkiste Patriarkanës Romake, sipas bizantologut më të madh që ka bota e sotme, Paul Remerle. Në "Historia e Bizantit", Paris 1993, pohohet se "Nuk është e saktë të thuhet që me vdekjen e Thoedhosit, Perandoria Romake u nda më dysh dhe se midis Honorit dhe Arkadit pati një ndarje définitive të Lindjes nga Perëndimi".

Kisha shqiptare, deri në vitin 731 ishte në varësi të Romës. Kur ajo kaloi në varësi të Kostandinopojës, kërcënohej nga rreziku i greqizimit të popullit si dhe i sllavizimit, për këtë akademiku Jorga pohon se: "Shqipëria pa prestigjin dhe forcën e doxhëve të Venedikut kurrë nuk do të ishte shkëputur nga Kostandinopoja; vetë karakteri i racës së saj do të goditej dhe ndoshta do të përzihej me sllavizmin dhe me greqizmin e fqinjëve kundër karakterit ortodoks të të cilëve ajo luftonte prej shekujsh, duke ruajtur kombësinë e vet dhe duke u ndihmuar nga misionarët që vinin nga Perëndimi... Nga vrulli kalorsiak i Normanëve italianë dhe nga ekspansioni ekonomik i venedikut, ajo, pothuajse, i shpëtoi plotësisht sovranitetit bizantin. Shqipëria u ringjall". Pra, ishte ofensiva perëndimore ajo që i dha një ndihmë të madhe popullit tonë që të mbante marrëdhëniet e vjetra politike dhe fetare me Evropën. 

Shqipëria shpëtoi nga greqizimi dhe sllavizimi dhe për këtë atë e ndihmoi rënia e Kostandinopojës me 1204, e cila solli si rrjedhim marrjen nga ana e Venedikut të shumë tokave (1/4 dhe gjysmën e tokave të Perandorisë Bizantine), në të cilën përfshiheshin mjaft toka shqiptare. Për Peranrjdorinë Bizantine shprehet mjaft bukur Volteri, që thotë: "Ajo është një grumbull tregimesh të padenja, të cilat nuk përmbajnë gjë rjetër përveç britmave dhe mrekullive. Ajo është përbuzja e shpirtit njerëzor, përbuzja e Tokës. Turqit të paktën janë të mençur, ata fituan, ata e gëzuan fitoren, por kanë shkruar shumë pak". 

Ishte kjo perandori bizantine që ushtronte dhunë fetare mbi konglomeratin e shteteve që ajo sundonte. Po japim një shembull dhune fetare në Greqi. Theodhosi i Madh bëri ekzekutime të shumta të atyre që nuk përqafonin fenë e krisht.erë. Në stadiumin e qytetit bregdetar Kavalla ai theri rreth 50 000 grekë, kurse vite më parë, kur erdhi Shën Pavli në Athinë, paganët grekë vunë një kurorë në altarin e fesë së re me mbishkrimin "Dhuratë fesë së panjohur" (Krishtërimit).

Banorët e Epirit patën në krye Mihal Engjëll Komenin, i cili ishte "shefi grek i racës shqiptare" (N. Jorga, po aty). Shqiptarët mbështetën edhe bastardin e familjes së Komnenëve, Mihalin Il, pse deshën të thyenin bizantinët, të cilët ata gjithmonë i luftonin me sa mundnin, aq sa luftonin edhe serbët. Po të vërejmë regjistrat angevins të Napolit, do të shohim se fisnikëria shqiptare është e lidhur me traditat latine, pavarësisht se pengohej në zhvillimin e saj nga këta pushtues të rinj. 

Vendi ynë ka qënë i lidhur me kishën e Shën Pjetrit. Feja ortodokse i imponohej popullit,shqiptar nga pushtuesit lindorë. Mjafton të përmendim dënimet me vdekje dhe konfiskimet e pasurisë që jepte Stefan Dushani me kodin e tij barbar. Sipas ligjit nr.6 të këtij Kodi antinjerëzor "autoritetet fetare duhet të përpiqen që katolikët t'i kthejnë në fenë e vërtetë. Në se një i tillë nuk Io të konvertohet..., ai do të dënohet me vdekje'. Sipas ligjit nr.8, "Nëse një prift latin zbulohet duke u përpjekur që një të krishterë ta konvertoje në fenë latine, ai do të dënohet me vdekie" (S.Juka, "Rilindja javore", Nëntor 1995). 

Shqiptarët ktheheshin në katolikë nga ortodoksë që qenë kthyer më parë me dhunë sa herë duhej të shpëtonin prej sundimit të huaj, si në veri, ashtu edhe ne j'u-. Kjo lidhje me Kishën Katolike, të cilën ia lanë si trashëgim popullit shqiptar prijësat e tij, në mënyrë të veçantë familja e Balshajve, i solli Shqipërisë mbrojrjen e Papës dhe përkrahjen e fuqive katolike të Perëndimit. Kështu, Shqipëria në shekullin XV, në shumlcën e saj ishte katolike romane. M. Shuflai në librin e tij "Serbët dhe shqiptarët" shkruan: "Në Shqipëri lufta e gjatë e Papatit me Bizantin nuk mori kurrë forma të këqia". Pra, në Shqipëri kurrë nuk ka pasur luftë fetare. 

"Pas marrjes së Kostandinopojës, me 1453 u hodhën bazat e sundimit turko-grek, mbi të krishterët e ballkanit", thotë Dhimitër Kicikis ('Encyclopedia Universalis", corpus 8, Francë, S.A. 1988). Në pozitë të favorshme gjatë shekullit XVI kaloi edhe Kisha Serbe. Atë e përkveziri i Perandorisë Osmane, serbi Mehmet Sokoish seminarist i një manastiri serb, kurse Partrirkana e Ohrit ishte kryekëput nën ndikimin bullgar. Në kundershtim me Kishën Katolike, që nuk kishte qëllime shkombëtarizuese, kishat ortodokse të fqinjve predikonin shkombëtarizimin në emër të Krishtit. Ata bekojnë dhe nxisin shkombëtarizimin si dje, ashtu edhe sot. Në veprimet e tyre shoviniste këto vende shkombëtarizuan shqiptarët ortodoksë të Malit të Zi, fiset e Piperit, të Kuçit etj. Duke i konvertuar nga katolikë në ortodoksë ato fise humbën gjuhën, kombësinë. Këtu popullsia e ruajnë edhe sotë veshjen shqiptare dhe melodinë e këngëve të tyre. Po kështu humbën edhe ortodoksët e Kosovës, ndërsa po asimilohen tërësisht shqiptarët ortodoksë të Maqedonisë. Po nuk u mbështetën nga shteti shqiptar, rrezikohet që në dekadat e ardhëshrne të shkombëtarizohen edhe mbi dy milion shqiptarë ortodoksë të greqisë. Ata janë lënë në mëshirë të fatit pa shkolla shqipe, me greqishte të detyr në shkollë, duke iu shkelur të drejtat më elementare njeriut sipas të drejtës ndërkombëtare. Demokracia shqiptare hesht për këtë shkombëtarizim. Deri kur do të vazhdojë kjo heshtje për këtë shkombëtarizim? Deri kur do të vazhdojë kjo heshte kobndjellëse dhe vdekjeprurëse për bashkëatdhetarët tanë në Greqi?

*KTHIMI I SHQIPTAREVE NE FENE ISLAME ESHTE BERE PA DHUNE* 

Instituti i Studimeve Ballkanike pranë Akademisë Bullgare të Shkencave ka botuar librin e Nikolaj Todorovskit dhe Asparuh Velkovit "Situata demografike e Gadishullit Ballkanik (fundi i shekullit XV - fillimi i hekullit XVI, Sorje, 1988). Autorët e këtij libri japin një pjasqyrë të sanxhaqeve në vendet që përfshijnë territoret ku banojnë popujt e këtij gadishulli. Aty janë të regjistruar sipas numrit të shtëpive myslimanët dhe jomyslimanët e çdo sanxhaku. Sipas L.Barkhan, ku është bazuar autori, sanxhaku shqiptar i Ohrit ka 32 748 shtëpi jomyslimanë = 98% të popullatës dhe 611 shtëpi myslimane = 2% të popullatës. Janina ka 32 079 jomyslimanë = 98% të popullatës, shtëpi myslimane janë 613 = 2% e popullatës; Shkodra ka 23 859 familje jomyslimane = 95.6%; 1116 familje myslimane = 4.68%: Vuçiterni 18 914 = 96.5% shtëpi jomyslimane, 700 shtëpi myslimane = 3.5%; Prizreni 18 832 shtëpi jomyslimane = 98%, 359 shtëpi myslimane = 2%; Preveza 11 395 familje jomyslimane = 100%; 7 familje myslimane; Elbasani 8916 shtëpi jomyslimane = 94.5%, 536 familje myslimane = 5.5%; Dukagjini 1829 shtëpi jomyslimane -- 100%.

Nga kjo statistikë vetëkuptohet se islamizmi është ushtruar pa dhunë në vendin tonë, po kështu edhe në Gadishullin Ballkanik.

Duhet vënë në dukje këtu edhe mendimi i studiuesit të sotëm të historisë osmane R.Grousset, i cili në veprën e tij "Perandoria e Lindjes" Paris 1946, fq 609-610, e shpjegon pushtimin e Ballkanit nga ana e turqve kështu:"Duke tërhequr renegatë të ndryshëm, duke marrë e rekrutuar fëmijë të shumtë në shërbim ushtarak, si dhe duke marrë vajza të shumta greke e sllave, të destinuara të bëheshin nëna të gjeneratave të reja osmane, turqit pushtuan Ballkanin".

Duhet patur parasysh se numri i fëmijëve të krishterë të rriarrë me anën e devshirmës sillet rreth shifrës 1 milion. Dhe të mos harrojmë se ata fëmijë turqit i morën në një hapësirë që shtrihej që nga Danubi deri në Eufrat. Historiani i shquar H.Gibbon në "Themelimi i Perandorisë Osmane" Oxford; 1916, fq 80-81, diferencon turqit nga osmanët. Ai vë në dukje se: "Nuk janë turqit ata që kanë pushtuar tokat evropiane. Një kombësi e re e përbërë nga elementë turq dhe nga mjaft përfaqësues të popujve të krishterë kishte bërë të mundur krijimin e perandorisë së pafundme osmane". 

Hammeri theksonte: "Sukseset osmane patën rezultate vetëm në sajë të shpirtit të iniciativës dhe shkathtësisë të pandarë që karakterizon popullin grek dhe popujt sllavë, trimërisë së shqiptarëve, durimit të boshnjakëve dhe kroatëve, që do të thotë cilësirat dhe talenti i popullsl:së vendase të vendeve të pushtuara (J.Hammer, "Historia e Perandorisë Osmane", V.II, Paris 1940, fq 196-197). 

N.Jorga, në veprën "Bizanci pas Bizantit", Bukuresht 1935, ngul këmbë në idenë e tij se "Rënia e Kostandinopojës kishte shkaktuar një ndërrim forme përsa i përket anës fetare, por ana thelbësore dhe institucionet bizantine ngelën po ato që ishin, duke ndjekur vetë evolucionin e tyre." 

Arsyen e kthimit të pjesës më të madhe të popullit shqiptar në myslimanë na e sqaroi Aristidh Kolja në librin "Arvanitët", Athinë 1986, duke thënë se: "Ndërrimi i fesë së shqiptarëve me anë të dhunës është pjellë e fantazisë dhe shpikje e murgjëve dhe nuk është aspak e hijshme që ta pretendojnë këtë historianët". Të vjen keq që disa lakej në shërbim të shovinizmit grek mbështetin tezën e kthimit me dhunë. Këtë tezë kryetari i arbërorëve të Greqisë, Aristidh Kolja, e quan një "gënjeshtër qëllimkeqe". Për këtë citojmë autorin: "Nuk ka ekzistuar absolutisht asnjë rast kthim feje me dhunë nga ana e turqve".  

"Shqiptarët bëheshin myslimanë sepse kjo fe pajtohej me natyrën e tyre dhe nuk toleronte përuljen, martirizimin, servilizmin dhe ofendimin", thotë për këtë koloneli Lik në librin "Udhëtime nëpër Shqipëri". Pasi vizitoi Kardhiqin më 1804 ai shkruan "të gjithë myslimanët (banorët myslimanë të Kardhiqit - Sh.D.) janë të gatshëm të hyjnë në shërbimin e mbretit anglez. Thonë se myshqeta (dyfeku) është i vetmi zanat i tyre dhe e vetmja pasuri që kanë". Eshtë kjo arsyeja që edhe tufat e bagëtive ua linin të krishterëve, që i konsideronin të "aftë" për këtë punë, kurse dyfeqet ishin për leber myslimanë si dhe shumë vise të qera të Shqipërisë. Liku vijon duke thënë "Myslimanët martoheshin me gra ortodokse. Aqe është zakoni që djemtë të bëhen myslimanë ndërsa vajzat të krishtera. Kështu shikonin që në të njëjtën tavolinë qëngji të shoqërojë derrin".  

Sipas Aristidh Koljes "shqiptari i pabindur, krenar dhe egoist dhe me prirje për konflikte, nuk honeps dot përuljen dhe thirrjen, "Duajini armiqt tuaj". Ai nuk duron dogmat e përulësisë dhe të varfanjakëve nga mendja dhe nuk ka durim të presë që të marrë atë që i takon në jetën e ardhshme, gjë që, sipas tij, është e pasigurtë. Përveç këtyre shqiptari nuk është fare i predispozuar që t'i japë faqen e majtë atij që i ka dhënë një shuplakë në faqen e djathtë. Feja e krishterë mbështetet në mëshirën. Shqiptari nuk e do mëshirën. Kështu mund të themi se ndërrimi i feve nga shqiptarët konsiston në interesin ekonomik për të pasurit dhe karakterin e traditës së lashtë të të varfërve. Shumica dërrmuese e shqiptarëve ishin gjithmonë të varfërit, ishte gjithmonë populli. Shumica e popullsisë nuk u mor me tregëti, me zanate, me bakallekë dhe rishiqet. Nga do t'i nxirrte populli të hollat? "Zanati" kryesor ishte dyfeku dhe shpata. Feja islame, përveç motiveve që referuam, ishte shumë më afër karakterit të tyre luftarak".  

Me të drejtë Zef Skiroi në librin e tij 'Shqiptarët dhe çëshqa ballkanike", Napoli 1904, na përmend Dora d'Istrian që thotë: "Shqiptàrët janë vasalë jo të sigurtë, ata kërkojnë gjithmonë të shkundnin zgjedhën osmane".  

Autori i lartpërmendur në faqen 3 të këtij libri na thotë se: "Shqiptarët, duke përqafuar fenë (islamin Sh.D.), sakrifikuan përgjithmonë idealin fetar ndaj atij patriotik, besnikë të motos së tyre të vjetër: "Perëndia në fillim bëri popujt, pastaj fetë". Prandaj shqiptarët e dinë mirë se "Qielli kurrë nuk mban anën e të mundurve'. Rëndësi ka që shqiptarët, "pavarësisht nga feja të cilës i përkasin', janë plot entuziazëm për vendin e tyre dhe gjithmonë kur flasin për të, e ngrenë mbi çdo vend qetër dhe "po të vendosen në vende të qera kurrë nuk e heqin shikimin nga malet e Epirit', na thotë Pukevili.  

"Shqiptari, qoftë mysliman apo i krishterë, -vë në dukje Falmarayeri, -i ngjan një gjigandi të varrosur nën vullkanin Etna, i cili duke lëvizur trondit tokën". 

Islami kurrë nuk ka përdorur dhunë gjatë historisë njerëzore në çdo skaj të botës. Edhe Lakhni, Kinda, Ghasaan, fise jemenite dhe të krishterë në kohën e Muhammedit (nestorianë ose monofizitë) u kthyen në myslimanë. Këto fise arabe u kthyen në fenë Islame pa më të voglën dhunë. Kështu nisi dhe vijoi në të gjitha kohët feja islame. Arabët nuk i kthyen me dhunë spanjollët në fenë islame, megjithëse sunduan aqe nga shekulli VIII deri në fund të shekullit XV. Mjaft katolikë u konvernë mslimanë gjatë këtyre shekujve, por pasi u kthye rikonkuista (ripushtimi i Spanjës) me sukses në vitin 1492, kush ndenji mysliman në Spanjë dhe nuk u kthye në katolik, u vra. Mbetën myslimanë vetëm ata që mundën të shpëtonin, duke ikur në Afrikë. E thënë me dy fjalë, kjo është dhunë fetare (1). Kur'ani, sipas L. Massinjon është një "diktim mbinjerëzor i regjistruar nga profeti Muhammed i frymëzuar nga Allahu, bindja ndaj urdhërave të Tij: kryerja e luqeve dhe dhënia e sevapit".  

Paul Paupardi, në librin e tij "Fetë" Paris 1993 (autori është kardinal, President Pontifikal i Kulturës), thotë: "Feia e krishterë pohon se jezu Krishti është në të njëjtën kohë njeri i vërtetë si dhe Perëndi i vërtetë (fq 9899), jezusi i Nazaretit është djali i virgjëreshës Mari, ljezusi është Perëndi në "pozicionin" e të Birit.  

Krishtërimi pohon një pluripersonalitet të Perëndisë. Perëndia është për të Baba, Djalë dhe Shpirt i Shenjtë (po aty fq.99). Nëpërmjet lezu Krishtit, Ati u ka dërguar njerëzve shpirtin e tij (2.P.1.4.). Në fenë ortodokse pati mjaft abuzime gjatë shekujve. Le t'u referohemi fakteve.  

*FSHATARET E PERANDORISE BIZANTINE I PRITEN TURQIT SI CLIRIMTARE * 

"Pronarët e tokave në Bizant e shtonin gjithnjë shfrytëzimin e fshatarësisë me taksa dhe tatime shumë të rënda. Gemistosi me largpamësi shikonte se zotëruesit e tokave bënin lojën e turqve".  

Kriza morale që pat përfshirë Perandorinë Bizantine nuk ishte më pak e rëndësishme se shfrytëzimi i fshatarëve, manastiret me pronat e tyre të mëdha merrnin pjesë në shfrytëzimin e fshatarëve. Mjaft klerikë, të pangopur nga pasuria e grumbulluar, bënin një jetë imorale dhe disa murgjër futnin në manastiret e tyre femra të përdala. Në këtë mënyrë indiferenca ndaj fesë së krishterë fitonte gjithnjë terren.  

Turqit ishin në dijeni të kësaj krize të dyfishtë morale dhe shoqërore. Ata u përshkruan prej udhëtarëve të huaj të gjysmës së dytë të shekullit XV si një popull i moralshëm. Turku ishte bërë sinonimi i njeriut të virtytshëm që zbatonte drejtësinë shoqërore. Gjithashtu na rezulton se më shumë për grekët se sa për turqit, pushtimi osman i Bizantit ishte dëshirë e Perëndisë...  

"Propaganda ideologjike turke në masat fshatare të krishtera shoqërohej nga heqja e punës angari, nga lehtësimi i taksave, falë një sistemi tatimor më të evoluar, dhe nga dhënia në rregull e sistemit fiskal dhe e centralizimit osman, që i doli për zot rënies së pushtetit qëndror Bizantin". Kështu shkruan jani Kicikis në "Encyclopedia Universalis" Corpus 8, Francë S.A.1988, fq.1002.  

Manuel Paleologu (1391-1425) për miqt e tij turq shkroi "Dialogjet më një mysliman", vepër që bënte një paralelizëm midis dy feve. Së fundi Gjergj Amiruce, kancelar i madh i perandorit grek të Trebizondës, studioi mundësinë e një marrëveshjeje me islamin. Pastaj, ai e bindi perandorin e Trebizondës që t'i besojë fatin e perandorisë së tij Mehmetit pa rezistencë. Më vonë ai kaloi në shërbim të sulltanit, duke u bërë një nga njerëzit më të rjbesuar të tij; i biri, kurse ai vetë u konvertua në mysliman dheubëministërisulltanit"(D.-UmitërKici poaty.  

*BABAI I HELENOTURQIZMIT * 

Dy muaj para se të binte Kostandinopoja, Gjergj Trebizonda i dërgoi që nga Italia Mehmetit II një studim në të cilin i propozohej bashkimi politik i popullit grek me atë turk. Ai deklaronte se e vetmja pengesë në këtë bashkim ishte ndryshimi fetar që mund të kalohej lehtë, duke i dhënë identitetin themelor krishtërimit dhe islamit. Nga të gjithë oborrtarët e Bizantit që u morën me këtë punë, ai mund të konsiderohet si babai i helenoturqizmit, që dëshironte krijimin e një shtëti biafal (dykrerësh).  

*PATRIKANA E STAMBOLLIT NË SHERBIM TË SULLTANIT * 

Fill pas rënies së Kostandinopojës më 29 Maj 1453, më 1 qershor u shpall patriark Genadiozi, njeriu i besuar i sulltanit. Që nga ai vit e në shekujt e mëvonshëm, Patrikana e Stambollit kishte pushtetin e plotë mbi të krishterët e Ballkanit. Në juridiksionin e Patriarkanës përfshiheshin arsimi, martesa, familja, trashëgimia, eq.. 'Patriarku u shpall Vezir në rangun e një pashai me tre rjtuje. Ai zgjidhej me ankand: kush i jepte më shumë para sulltanit dhe oborrtarëve të tij, zgjidhej Patrik.  

ApostolosVokalopulos, në botimet e Horvathit, 'Historia bashkëkohore greke", 1975, fq.48, thekson: "Për të mbërritur qëllimin e tyre disa nga paria e Patrikanës i jepnin me mijëra napolona njerëzve të sulltanit, madje edhe vetë sulltanit. Kështu që u mbyt në borxhe arka e patrikanës dhe paratë që duhej të jepëshin për emërimet kishtarë u bënë objekt allishverishesh dhe trafiku. Ky veprim i Patrikanës së Kostandinopojës u shtri edhe në provinca të tjera.  

"Peshkopët merrnin para me anë të përfaqësuesve të tyre në rast se dëshironin peshkopatën ose detyrën e priftit. Ishte mbretëria e simonisë".  

"Peshkopët ortodoksë ushtronin mbi të krishterët ortodoksë një pushtet fetar dhe shtetëror. Për këtë L.Stavrianas (Bakklani pas 1453", fq.104) shkruan- "Peshkopët funksiononin në dioqezat e tyre si prefektë ashtu edhe klerikë".  

Patrikana merrte nga sulltani dy detyra kryesore:  

1. Të gjithë të krishterët e Ballkanit të ushqenin urrejtje ndaj Perëndimit.  

2. Të mos lejoheshin të bëheshin kryengriqe nga popujt e Ballkanit.  

*FANARIOTET * 

Pas rënies së Kostandinopojës, grekët u përkrahën nga qeveria osmane, deti Egje u mbush me anije greke, dhe tregëtia bëhej prej tyre. Ata vazhduan të pasurohen duke blerë taksat që u viheshin shtetasve osmanë pa dallim feje, qofshin myslimanë apo të krishterë. Këtij fitimi nuk i vihej tatim nga ana e turqve. Në fillim të shekullit XVII në kryeqytetin e Turqisë, Stamboll, u formua një aristokraci e re greke, klasa e fanariotëve, që rridhte nga mbeturinat e fisnikërisë së vjetër bizantine, e cila u lidh me borgjezinë e re e të pasur greke. E themeluar nga pushteti i parasë, ajo krenohej me pasurinë që zotëronte dhe nga martesat që kryente me familjet fisnike të Bizantit. Kjo aristokraci në mjaft raste mbante emrat e familjeve fisnike si Paleolog, Komnen, Kantakuzen si dhe familjeve të qera të ndritura të Bizantit. Fanariotët pushtuan poste të rëndësishme në administratën e sulltanit, duke formuar kështu opozitën turko-greke kundër perëndimit.  

*PERANDORIA OSMANE NË KULMIN E SAJ * 

Sipas Dh.Kicikis, "Perandoria Osmane në shekullin XVII kishte arritur kulmin e saj. Ajo u kishte dhënë të gjithë popujve që e përbënin atë, një qytetërim të përbashkët. Të gjithë ata që në Perëndim nuk duronin intolerancën katolike e cila u ishte bërë e padurueshme si çifutët, maurët e Spanjës, gjithë punëtorët e kualifikuar, zanatçinjtë, endësit, specialistët e ndërtimeve detare, fonditorët e artilierisë, etj., të tërhequr nga fitimi, në pjesën më të madhe u konvertuan vullnetarisht në fenë islame. Aderuan në këtë fe të bindur në superioritetin e fesë islame mbi fetë e tjera" ("Encyclopedia Universalis' Corpus 8, Francë S.A, 1988). 

Kthimet e qytetarëve myslimanë u bënë pa dhunë. Të gjithë të krishterët ortodoksë, pavarësisht nga kombësia, bënin pjesë me urdhër të Sulltanit në miletin grek, kurse shefi i tyre ishte patriarku grek, që ndodhej afër Sulltanit në Stamboll. Eshtë kjo arsyeja që historiani i madh grek K.Paparigopullos qorton patriarkën e Stambollit se "nuk arriti për neglizhencë të helenizonte të gjithë popujt e ballkanit duke përfituar nga situata tepër e favorshme që ajo kishte. Ai konkluzion i K.Paparigopullos është i drejtë. Ai në mënyrë indirekte na tregon së ndaj të krishterëve të Ballkanit nuk është përdorur dhunë.  

*IDENTITETI KOMBETAR DHE FEJA TEK SHQIPTARET * 

Dëshira për të mbrojtur identitetin kombëtar tek shqiptarët ka qënë e madhe. Sipas studiuesve Safet Juka dhe Hasan Kaleshi, "Osmanët ishin gjeografikisht larg, kurse ata që shqiptarët u druheshin se mos i thethitnin, ishin popujt kufitarë me origjinë sllave dhe greke". Për këtë juka na kujton ngjarjen paralele të boshnjakëve të cilët u bënë myslimanë për t'u mbrojtur nga asimilimi i fqinjve të fuqishëm, kroatët katolikë dhe serbët ortodoksë. Po kështu mendojnë respektivisht z.J.Irein në lîbrin "Fati i islamit ballkanik", 1984, R.Falaski në "Ismail Qemal Bej Vlora", 1985, fq 11-12 dhe William S.Daeis në veprën e tij "Historia e vogël e Lindjes së Afërt", New York, fq.211-214. Ja ç'shkruan ky i fundit për këtë: "Klerikët i detyronin besnikët e tyre të ushtronin besimin në gjuhën greke dhe i terrorizonin ata që nuk u nënshtroheshin". Pra, elementët jogrekë të Perandorisë Osmane fiIluan të dyshojnë se mos ishte për ta një zgjidhje më e lehtë të përqafonin besimin e sunduesit osman se sa të gjendeshin vazhdimisht në mes të presionit të dyfishtë politiko-fetar". Përqafimi i fesë islame nga pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve ndikoi në ruajqen e identitetit kombëtar, sidomos në zonat e kërcënuara nga shovinizmi fqinj. Ajo kaloi në pjesën më të madhe një "rum-milet" në Ilosman-milet", me një fialë, nga popullsia greke që quheshin nga turqit ortodoksët, në popullsi osmane. Kështu emëroheshin myslimanët e gadishullit tonë. Me këtë konvertim u kalua nga shkombëtarizimi përmes krishtërimit ortodoks që ushtronin fqinjët kufitarë ortodoksë grekosllavë, në fenë e huaj të pushtuesit osman pa u shkombëtarizuar.  

Sot, disa gazetarë "të pavarur" (por të varur nga dhrahmia greke dhe dinari serb), kërkojnë unifikimin fetar pa dhunë. Këtë e bëjnë për të hequr mallkimin shekullor që i është dhënë vendit tonë nga Zoti" (!). Feja islame quhet prej tyre fondamentalizëm islamik; kështu quajnë sot shovinistët grekë dhe veglat e tyre në Tiranë shqiptarizmin. Ky fondamentalizëm që nuk ekziston, sapas tyre "na ndau jo vetëm nga Evropa, por edhe nga Zoti që i falet ajo". Të gjitha këto gjepura ngrihen nga z.Prifti në artikullin e tij "Shqipëria midis tri feve Eshtë rasti këtu t'i kujtojmë zotit Prifti se ky opinion i tij bie ndesh me vendimet e Lidhjes së Kombeve të marra qysh në fiiiim të këtij shekulli. Po citojmë një paragraf nga numri 5 dhe 6 i Buletinit të Lidhjes së Kombeve, "Minoritetet Kornbëtare", nëntor-dhjetor 1933, "Karli V kërkoi të krijojë unitetin e Evropës mbi bazën e Krishtërimit dhe për këtë fakt ai u bë i padrejtë dhe mizor ndaj dy racave dhe dy feve, islame dhe çifute. Ne besojmë se Shoqëria e Kombeve është një manifestim në mbretërinë e institucioneve, një unitet organik dhe i ndërgjegjshërn i njerëzimit në tërë rruzullin tokësor, ne kemi kështu një fe intelektuale të patundur".  

Në Shqipëri është ushtruar greqizmi nga shkolla dhe kleri grek. Po ilustrojmë këto në mënyrë të dokumentuar me disa fshatra-. "Fshati Cukë në fillim të shekullit XX kishte dhjetë familje, katër prej tyre kanë ardhur nga Carnëria (farniljet Srtamati, Turla, Zehari dhe Gunella) si dhe tre farnilje që ishin të ardhura nga fshati i Lekures, i djegur nga andartet grekë-familjet Dajko, Shkurti dhe Naço. 

Fshati Finiq më 1900, përbëhej nga 31 familje, prej të cilave 25 ishin të ardhura në këtë fshat si më poshtë: 10 farnilje nga fshatrat e Labërisë- familjet Mitro dhe Spiro nga Senica, Kardhashi, Lila nga Theodhosi, dy fainilje nga Qesarati, dy familje nga Niviçe-Bubari, Cavo nga Cuka, Ziso nga Himara. Familjet e qera kanë ardhur në këtë fshat nga fshatrat e afërta. Në fshatin Mamushbej familja e Gjyzelëve ka ardhur nga Progonati; ajo e Tokajve nga Kudhesi, ndërsa ajo e Sulajve nga Llaka e sulit.  

Në fshatin Caush familja e parë që u ngul këtu ishte ajo e Kuçajve, mbiemri i së cilës tregon vendin nga ka ardhur. Pas kësaj erdhën edhe familje të tjera nga Kurveleshi (Burdeni, Lalaj, Koka, Boraj), Dojakët nga Suli, etj.. Numri i familjeve të zbritura nga Kurveleshi është i madh.  

Familjet e sipërthëna ishin shqiptarë të konfesionit ortodoks. Sot ato janë kthyer nga kombësi shqiptare në kombësi greke nga binomi kishë + shkollë greke.  

Elefterias Nikolaidhu në tezën e doktoratës, "Kriptokristianët e Shpatit", janinë 1979, na e përcakton kështu islamin: "Islamizmi përbën rrezikun vdekjeprurës për kombin grek dhe godiqen më të tmerrshme që mori gjatë kalimit të tij historik". ja pra përse kërkohet suprimimi i fesë islame nga shoviiùstët grekë dhe veglat e tyre në Shqipëri. Myslimanët shqiptarë ruajtën identitetin kombëtar edhe në kohën kur ekzistonte institucioni i kalifatit. Ai kurrë nuk urdhëronte kthimin me dhunë të besimtarëve të feve të tjera në myslimane; po kështu edhe Republika Turke e ka suprimuar gjysmë shekulli më parë kalifatin arab. Turqia nuk ka ndërhyrë në çëshqet e vendit tonë, jo vetëm në punën e fesë, por edhe në të gjitha fushat qera.  

Sipas profesorit të Universitetit të Selanikut Glavinas, në librin e tij "Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë", botim i dytë, Selanik 1989: "Myslimanët u lidhën me katolikët e Veriut të Shqipërisë, duke u bërë kështu bazë e nacionalizmit. Shqiptarët myslimanë nuk ishte e mundur të ndjenin se çfarë kishin të përbashkët me gr kët e serbët; ata së'bashku me katolikët mbanin qëndrim armiqësor ndaj ortodoksëve shqiptar" (kjo nuk është e vërtetë, myslimanët, katolikët dhe ortodoksët shqiptarë gjithnjë kanë qënë të bashkuar si kundër sunduesve osmanë, ashtu edhe kundër shovinistëve serbogrekë, Sh.D.).  

Ky "historien" popullarizon në këtë libër tezën shoveno-greke se "Shqipëria para vitit 1912 nuk pa patur asnjëherë unitet kombëtar gjeografik dhe historik; ajo sipas tij nuk ka patur emër. Lumi Shkumbin - për profesor Glavinasin - përbën një kufi politik. Tokat që shtrihen poshtë lumit Shkumbin u përkasin greko-shqiptarëve të sotëm. Toskët ndryshojnë nga gegët nga pikëpamja ideologjike, etnologjike, antropologjike, gjuhësore, eq.. Në jug shumica e banorëve janë grekë". Më tej ky "profesor" thotë: "Në qytetin e Korçës, në vitin 1905, jetonin 14 000 grekë dhe 4000 turko-shqiptarë (myslimanë). Epirin e Veriut me të drejtë e pretendon Greqia se munrin më të madh në këtë vend e përbën popullsia greke". Më tuqe ai vazhdon: "Gjuha greke në Epirin e Veriut (jugun e Shqipërisë) ishte rrenjosur thellë në ndërgjegjen e shumicës së popullit, pse atie ndodhej një popullsi e një gjaku me popullin grek që është vëlla me të".  

Të gjitha këto përralla shovene greke janë të bazuara në gënjeshtra vorioepirote, të cilat karakterizohen nga urrejtja e madhe që kanë shovinistët grekë. Në këtë libër ky historian-komëdian merr poza komike dhe deklaron gënjeshtra sipas parimit Gebelsian: 'Gënje, gënje se diçka do të mbetet". Po e citojmë përsëri: "Shqiptarët, pasi morën fenë e Muhammedit, që për të do të thotë feja islame (i bëjmë të ditur këtij profesori se Muhammedi nuk krijoi ndonjë fe. Ai ishte vetëm i dërguari i Zotit. Këtë e vumë në dukje edhe më parë), shqiptarët pra, -vijon autori, -u vendosën kryesisht në Serbinë e Vjetër, kurse serbët ikën në krahinat sllave të Austrisë nga reprezaljet e ushtruara prej Perandorisë Osmane. Shqiptarët myslimanë shkuan në Kosovë, ku u shtuan shumë. Ata sot krijojnë probleme dhe shkaktojnë çrregullime, duke patur si qëndër qytetin e tyre, Prishtinën! (!).  

Të tilla dokrra i kanë shpikur historianët shovinistë serbë. Pasi i shkruajnë këto gënjeshtra me bisht, i kopjojnë dhe i mbrojnë me fanatizëm profesorët e kallëpit të Greqisë.  

I themi këtij autori se feja kurrë nuk është kombësi. Shqipëria është vendi i harmonisë fetare dhe ne nuk kemi nevojë të unifikojmë fetë, siç thotë Pirro Prifti. Feja e të parëve tanë është paganizmi. Lëvdatat që i bëhen Greqisë e cila ka krijuar një shtet "homogjen" grek të të krishterÃ«ve, janÃ« absurde. Greqia kur fitoi pavarÃ«sinÃ«, kishte njÃ« tÃ« tretÃ«n e popullsisÃ« sÃ« saj nÃ« fenÃ« islame dhe dhjetra e mijÃ«ra katolikÃ«. NdÃ«rsa kjo vetÃ« kundÃ«r feve tÃ« rjera pÃ«rdori dhunÃ«n. Askush nuk merr eksperiencÃ« nga ato qeveri dhe shtete fqinjÃ« qÃ« tradicionalisht shtypin tÃ« drejtat e njeriut. Ka shtete tÃ« qÃ©ra qÃ« veprojnÃ« nÃ« harmoni fetare si ne, pÃ«r shembull, Siria ku tÃ« krishterÃ«t dhe myslimanÃ«t e atij vendi e duan dhe e respektojnÃ« njÃ«riqetrin vÃ«llazÃ«risht. NÃ« Siri antroponimet (emrat e njerÃ«zve) dhe patronimet (mbiemrat) janÃ« edhe myslimanÃ« edhe tÃ« krishterÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« shtet arab nuk ka emra tÃ« sferÃ«s ortodokse dhe emra tÃ« sferÃ«s myslimane. Atje bÃ«het si tek ne. Martesa midis myslimanÃ«ve dhe tÃ« krishterÃ«ve. UngjijtÃ« dhe Kur'ani janÃ« tÃ« ekspozuar sÃ« bashku nÃ«pÃ«r vitrina. Festohet me madhÃ«shti Pashka dhe Bajrami. TÃ« gjitha fetÃ« e botÃ«s janÃ« pranvera tÃ« jetÃ«s. Le tÃ« kujtojmÃ« 4alÃ«t e Pier Emanuelit: "Ateizmi Ã«shtÃ« dimri i botÃ«s, kurse feja Ã«shtÃ« pranvera". Pra, pranvera shqiptare vjen me lule ortodokse, katolike dhe myslimane. U kujtojmÃ« lexuesve se Sharl Botleri thoshte: "S'ka gjÃ« mÃ« interesante nÃ« botÃ« se sa fetÃ«'. PÃ«r tÃ« kuptuar gjÃ«ndjen e fesÃ« nÃ« situatÃ«n aktuale nÃ« EvropÃ«, mund tÃ« marrim shembull FrancÃ«n. NÃ« FrancÃ« nÃ«ntÃ« tÃ« dhjetat e popullsisÃ« pagÃ«zohen, prej kÃ«tyre 1/4 shkon nÃ« meshÃ«, njÃ« e treta janÃ« deista, ndÃ«rsa mÃ« tepÃ«r se gjysma e popullsisÃ« bÃ«n pjesÃ« nÃ« kategorinÃ« e "festivÃ«ve", ku thelbi dhe praktika e kultit koncentrohen nÃ« ceremonitÃ« e mÃ«dha tÃ« pagÃ«zimit, kungimit, martesÃ«s, vdekjes dhe festimet e festave fetare.  

PÃ«rsa i pÃ«rket kundÃ«rvÃ«nies qÃ« synohet tÃ« krijohet nÃ« mes tÃ« krishterÃ«ve dhe myslimanÃ«ve, le tÃ« dÃ«gjojmÃ« fjalÃ«t e rilindasit tÃ« madh feronim de Rada nÃ« artikullin e tij "Nulla fides in Graeco" (Greku s'ka besÃ«) nÃ« "La nacione albanese", nr. 5, viti 1897: "KundÃ«rvÃ«nia qÃ« bÃ«het midis tÃ« krishterÃ«ve dhe myslimanÃ«ve e ka bazÃ«n e vet nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n dredhi mashtrimesh tÃ« paturpshme. Sot Krishtit nuk i kushtohet as mendimi e jo me veprimi, ndÃ«rsa besimi tek Muhammedi Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« i padÃ«mshÃ«m si pÃ«r ata qÃ« ndodhÃ«n larg, ashtu edhe pÃ«r ata qÃ« ndodhen afÃ«r, kurse sharlatanÃ«t qÃ« preken nga kjo, s'e kanÃ« njohur kurrÃ« as Krishtin, as Zotin, sepse janÃ« tÃ« paaftÃ« tÃ« ngrihen deri nÃ« sferÃ«n e njohjÃ«s sÃ« tyre. Tani nÃ« fushÃ«n e betejÃ«s nuk janÃ« pÃ«rballÃ« njÃ«ri-tjetrit tÃ« krishterÃ« e muhamedanÃ«, apo grekÃ«t e turqit, tani janÃ« pÃ«rballÃ« fisi pellazg (shqiptar) dhe ai helen (tÃ« cilin e ka pÃ«rreth). 

MÃ« 22 Prill tÃ« vitit 1994 presidenti Klinton deklaroi se i kishte kÃ«rkuar qeverisÃ« turke qÃ« tÃ« ndÃ«rronte statusin e PatrikanÃ«s (KishÃ«s Ortodokse Greke nÃ« Stamboll). Ai donte t'i jepte asaj karakter ekumenik (uiniversal), kÃ«shtu qÃ« ajo tÃ« mund tÃ« shÃ«rbente si udhÃ«heqÃ«se e tÃ«rÃ« botÃ«s ortodokse. Me tÃ« drejtÃ« shtohet pyeqa: 'Pse Greqia kÃ«rkon tÃ« ndÃ«rrojÃ« statusin e PatrikanÃ«s?' Pyerja e merr pÃ«rgjigjen menjÃ«herÃ«. Ajo kÃ«rkon tÃ« dÃ«rgojÃ« janullatosa nÃ« tÃ« gjitha kishat autoqefale tÃ« Ballkanit e, pastaj, nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« globin tokÃ«sor pÃ«r tÃ« mbrojtur helenizmin donkishotesk fondamentalist grek. Mbrapa kÃ«tij akti fshihet lobi i fuqishÃ«m grek, qÃ« jeton nÃ« AmerikÃ« dhe pÃ«rbÃ«het prej 3 000 000 vetÃ«sh. Fuqia reale ku bazohet Patrikana e Stambollit nuk janÃ« 3000 besnikÃ«t e saj, qÃ« jetojnÃ« nÃ« Stamboll, -por ai lob grek qÃ« sot manipulon administratÃ«n shtetÃ«rore tÃ« SHBA-sÃ« pÃ«rsa i pÃ«rket kÃ«saj Ã§Ã«shrjeje.  

KÃ«rkesa e presidentit tÃ« SHBA-sÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e padrejtÃ«. Sepse Patrikana sipas Traktatit tÃ« LozanÃ«s, u zhvesh nga tÃ« gjitha fuqitÃ« e saj politike. Asaj iu kufizuan aktivitetet vetÃ«m nÃ« funksionet fetare. Patrikana e Stambollit, sipas kÃ«tij traktati u vendos qÃ« tÃ« ishte njÃ« institution i zakonshÃ«m turk, i cili do tÃ« vepronte duke iu nÃ«nshtruar ligjeve tÃ« kÃ«tij vendi. Patrikana, nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« kÃ«tij traktati, do tÃ« jetÃ« vetÃ«m institution i zakonshÃ«m turk dhe subjekt i ligjeve turke. NdÃ«rhyrja e presidentit Klinton nÃ« punÃ«t e brÃ«ndÃ«shme tÃ« TurqisÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast pa dyshim Ã«shtÃ« edhe nÃ« dÃ«m tÃ« politikÃ«s amerikane. Ky president mbron interesat e PartisÃ« Demokratike, duke harruar nÃ« rastin konkret sÃ« Ã«shtÃ« prÃ©sident i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara tÃ« AmerikÃ«s. Mesazhi qÃ« ai i dÃ«rgonte Tansu Cilerit nÃ« tÃ« cilin ai kÃ«rkonte njohjen e karakterit "ekumenik" PatrikanÃ«s sÃ« Stambollit, pÃ«rmblidhet me dy fjalÃ«: Patrikana e Stambollit, ose Kisha e Djallit, siÃ§ e ka quajtur Noli i madh, e cila "drejtonte e frymÃ«zonte masakrat e AnatomisÃ« dhe tÃ« ShqipÃ«risÃ« gjatÃ« shekullit XX, Ã«shtÃ« mÃ«suesja dhe prijÃ«sja e organizatave tradhÃ«tare greke qÃ« vranÃ« nÃ« Turqi qindra pleq, gra dhe fÃ«mijÃ« tÃ« pafajshÃ«m, duke ia Ã§arÃ« barkun dhe duke futur nÃ« tÃ« flamurin grek, ose duke i djegur viktimat me benzinÃ«. Krimet e kryera nga organizatat genocidiste "Etniqi Etnia", "Mavri Mira", "Shoqata greke e Potnusit", nuk shlyhen dot nga kujtesa e turqve dhe e mbarÃ« njerÃ«zimit. OrtodoksÃ«t e Ballkanit nuk mund tÃ« lejojnÃ« qÃ« Patrikana tÃ« bÃ«het Vatikan i dytÃ«, duke dÃ«rguar antikrishtÃ«t e saj si nunca apostolikÃ«. Patrikana Ã«shtÃ« KalÃ« Troje nÃ« Ã§do vend ku ajo hyn. Cdo pÃ«rkrahje qÃ« mund t'i jepet shovinizmit grek, nga ana e administratÃ«s sÃ« SHBA, Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me rrugÃ«n e ndjekur nga presidenti demokrat Uillson, pÃ«r tÃ« cilin mbarÃ« bota ka respekt tÃ« madh.  

Islami nuk ia kthen asnjÃ« njeriu fenÃ« me dhunÃ«. Ai udhÃ«hiqet nga urdhÃ«ri i Zotit drejtuar profetit Muhammed: "Detyra jote Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m tÃ« predikosh". Kurse nÃ« njÃ« urdhÃ«r rjetÃ«r thotÃ«: "TÃ« mos pÃ«rdoret asnjÃ« formÃ« detyrimi pÃ«r t'i larguar njerÃ«zit nga bindjet e tyre fetare".  

E kundÃ«rta ndodh me Pankristianizmin Ekumenik (universel grek), ku shumica dÃ«rrmuese e kishave janÃ« bÃ«rÃ« autoqefale pÃ«r tÃ« ndaluar ndÃ«rhyrjen antikombÃ«tare greke qÃ« ushtrohej mbi shtetet e tyre. Patrikana Ekumenike e Stambollit ka tendenca shkombÃ«tarizuese dhe vepron nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« intensive me moton "Greqizo sa tÃ« mundÃ«sh popujt e qerÃ«".  

Sot, ajo, pÃ«r banorÃ«t e jugut tÃ« ShqipÃ«risÃ« pÃ«rdor termin "Vorioepirot", term i shpikur nÃ« kuzhinÃ«n e fondamentalizmit greko-ortodoks. Ajo pÃ«rpiqet qÃ« t'i kthejÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« shqiptarÃ«t qÃ« punojnÃ« nÃ« Greqi, nÃ« fenÃ« ortodokse, tÃ« ndÃ«rrojnÃ« emrat dhe tÃ« regjistrohen nÃ« kombÃ«sinÃ« "Vorioepirote", e cila sipas kÃ«tyre shovenÃ«ve, do tÃ« thotÃ« grekÃ« tÃ« ShqipÃ«risÃ«". QÃ«llimi Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« kÃ«to vise t'i aneksohen GreqisÃ«. ShqiptarÃ«t arje kanÃ« vajtur qÃ« tÃ« sigurojnÃ« mjetet e jetesÃ«s e jo pÃ«r t'u t yer me rcÃ« nÃ« VorioepirotÃ«. A nuk Ã«shtÃ« kjo njÃ« formÃ« dhune moderne fetare shovinisto-greke? AsnjÃ« shtet nÃ« botÃ« nuk i pÃ«rdor kÃ«to metoda impunuese.  

ShovinistÃ«t grekÃ« kanÃ« krijuar GreqinÃ« e grekÃ«ve tÃ« krishterÃ«, e cila nuk pranon asnjÃ« Iloj feje qetÃ«r, pÃ«rveÃ§ fesÃ« ortodokse.  

A nuk Ã«shtÃ« dhunÃ« fetare edhe kjo? Po Kombet e Bashkuara, pse qÃ«ndrojnÃ« indiferentÃ«, kur konstatojnÃ« kÃ«tÃ« dhunÃ« fetare nÃ« Greqi?  

SerbÃ«t nuk lejojnÃ« qÃ« tÃ« jetÃ« autoqefale Kisha e ShenjtÃ« e Ohrit, e cila Ã«shtÃ« nÃ«na e KishÃ«s Serbe. Ata marrin nÃ«pÃ«r kÃ«mbÃ« historinÃ« e KishÃ«s Serbe, e kthejnÃ« nga bij tÃ« KishÃ«s sÃ« ShÃ«n Naumit nÃ« nÃ«nÃ« tÃ« KishÃ«s sÃ« Ohrit (!), sepse kanÃ« qÃ«llime shoviniste ndaj republikÃ«s sÃ« re tÃ« MaqedonisÃ«. A nuk Ã«shtÃ« kjo njÃ« shfaqje e dhunÃ«s fetare?  

Fan Noli me tÃ« drejtÃ« shpalli se: "FatkeqÃ«sitÃ« e shqiptarÃ«ve nuk vijnÃ« nga ndryshimet fetare, tÃ« cilat duhet tÃ« jenÃ« patjetÃ«r patriote, shqiptare dhe kurrÃ« tÃ« huaja". Dhe jo siÃ§ ndodh sot, kur nÃ« krye tÃ« KishÃ«s Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare qÃ«ndron armiku i popullit shqiptar, Janullatosi, tipi mÃ« i rrezikshÃ«m i klerikÃ«ve grekÃ« dhe i nepÃ«rkave tÃ« helmatisura, tÃ« dÃ«rguara nga Patrikana e Stambollit nÃ« vendin tonÃ«. Atdheu Ã«shtÃ« besa dhe ideali i shqiptarÃ«ve. Ne nuk bÃ«jmÃ« dallime fetare si shovinistÃ«t grekÃ«.  

"Atdheu, bijt e mij, Ã«shtÃ« feja e qytetarit, ligjet janÃ« kredoja e tij" -thotÃ« njÃ« autoritet i dÃ«gjuar i ItalisÃ«...  

Kombi nuk la lidhje me fenÃ«. Ai shpreh nÃ« vetvete pÃ«rbÃ«rjen e njÃ« uniteti etnik dhe kulturor tÃ« themeluar mbi homogjenitetin fillestar dhe etnik.  

NdÃ«rsa Pirro Prifti dhe ndjekÃ«sit e tij kÃ«rkojnÃ« qÃ« shteti laik shqiptar tÃ« kthehet nÃ« shtet fetar. Por ai dhe shokÃ«t e tij duhet ta ngulitin mirÃ« nÃ« kokÃ« se shteti shqiptar ka qÃ«nÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« dhe do tÃ« mbetet gjithmonÃ« shtet laik.  

Populli shqiptar Ã«shtÃ« 90% mysliman, megjithatÃ« ShqipÃ«ria Ã«shtÃ« shtet laik, po kÃ«shtu edhe Republika e KosovÃ«s dhe trojet e gjera etnike shqiptare.  

Shifra 90% u tregon omoniaxhinjve tÃ« vendit tonÃ«, mercenarÃ« dhe shÃ«rbÃ«torÃ« tÃ« shovinizmit tÃ« shtetÃ«ve fqinje, se sa laike janÃ« kÃ«to treva shqiptare. Diametralisht i kundÃ«rt me kÃ«tÃ« Ã«shtÃ« qÃ«ndrimi i shtetit fetar grek, qÃ« ushtron dhunÃ« fetare mbi besimtarÃ«t e feve tÃ« qera. Edhe kjo Ã«shtÃ« dÃ«nuar botÃ«risht nga Kongresi Amerikan dhe organizmat e rjera ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare. Por kÃ«to nuk i di Pirro Prifti & Co? Nga kÃ«to kuptohet qartÃ« se sa absurde, antikombÃ«tare dhe antihumane Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«rkesa e Ã§mendur e Pirro Priftit. Republika e KosovÃ«s, Republika e ShqipÃ« risÃ« dhe trevat e tjera shqiptare nuk mund tÃ« marrin 'shembull nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim nga shteti grek! EshtÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« ardhur keq qÃ« Televizioni Shqiptar, nÃ« njÃ« rast, gati pÃ«r njÃ« orÃ« rresht, iu drejtua "mÃ«katarÃ«ve" shqiptarÃ« me kÃ«shillÃ«n: "Doni t'Ã« shpÃ«toni nga mÃ«katet qÃ« keni kryer? E vetmja rrugÃ« Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« futni nÃ« zemrat tuaja Krishtin, tÃ« bÃ«heni tÃ« krishterÃ«(!).  

Ky emision mohoi haptazi fenÃ« islame, kulturÃ«n e saj, duke paraqitur si vlerÃ« tÃ« vetme shpirtÃ«rore besimin tek Krishti (!)...  

CilÃ«t duhen konsideruar mÃ«katarÃ« tÃ« mirfilltÃ« e tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«?  

MyslimanÃ«t qÃ« nuk konvertohen nÃ« tÃ« krishterÃ« apo ata qÃ« u rekomandojnÃ« kÃ«tyre ndÃ«rrimin e fesÃ«, duke u bÃ«rÃ« shantazhe edhe me mjetet e masmedias.  

*MarrÃ« nga:"Rilindja javore", 14-20 janar dhe 28 janar-3 shkurt 1996.

----------

